# Post a Picture Of a Food You Made



## AliceSanKitchen




----------



## Cheesecake

Oh wow! Now that looks good.


----------



## Amocholes

Cheesecake said:


> Oh wow! Now that looks good.


Says the guy with the cheesecake avatar!

Tonight's dinner. It just kind of evolved. Turkey Tomato rice soup with carrots, parsnips and onions.


----------



## slightlyawkward

The soup and the pizza both look amazing!
I am already in love with this thread.


----------



## floatingballoon

Attaching mines.

I made French Crepes and Chocolate Chip Cookies before.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

ViLLiO said:


>


You made me lol. Love it!

Hmm, someone on this thread is a talented cake decorator. Lots of yummy looking food on here.

I was going to show you a picture of my taco braid, but it's not on my computer. Darn it!


----------



## Pangur Ban

Avocado, grilled cheese sandwich... with a Hansen's cola.










Roasted vegetable pizza... with a Hansen's mandarin lime soda.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

Wow, everyones food looks delicious!


----------



## Pangur Ban

There's a pattern in mine, I know it... :con :b


----------



## Stormclouds

Apple pie I made. Everything from scratch, I might add .


----------



## laura024

Dino nuggets.


----------



## ImWeird

laura024 said:


> Dino nuggets.


lol <3 memories.


----------



## Zyriel

Enchiladas


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

Zyriel said:


> Enchiladas


Looks delicious! :clap


----------



## Zyriel

melodymuffin said:


> Looks delicious! :clap


Thank you, not too hard too difficult to make either, just takes awhile shredding the meat. I guess you could used can meat though lol.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

*Red Beans and Rice*


----------



## Paper Samurai

Steak, Spinach and 'taters :b


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

Paper Samurai said:


> Steak, Spinach and 'taters :b


Tasty looking!


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

*Red Beans and Rice Soup*

Turns out, the meal I made is better as a soup.


----------



## caflme

Using a Boboli Crust... I didn't make the dough from scratch... but the rest is...


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

Zyriel said:


> Enchiladas


Que sabroso! :b

Looks delicious!


----------



## papaSmurf

Stormclouds said:


> Apple pie I made. Everything from scratch, I might add .


Awesome! I can't make a good pie crust for the life of me.



slightlyawkward said:


>


Oh my goodness, the icing on this cake is adorable!


----------



## purplefruit

I rarely take pics of what I make...maybe I should

Here are some morning glory muffins...but I forgot to add baking powder so they were rock-hard. Also some of the brown sugar was in clumps when I poured the batter out, and the clumps exploded after baking. epic fail right there, but usually these are quite tasty



















Oh yeah real tasty.

That same day I was feeling ambitious and made myself a proper lunch. toast, egg salad, and hash browns cooked with seasonings.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

Kielbasa and Sauerkraut


----------



## papaSmurf

Eliza said:


> I rarely take pics of what I make...maybe I should
> 
> Here are some morning glory muffins...but I forgot to add baking powder so they were rock-hard. Also some of the brown sugar was in clumps when I poured the batter out, and the clumps exploded after baking. epic fail right there, but usually these are quite tasty


What's in a morning glory muffin? They look like they'd be yummy with the baking powder included.


----------



## tutliputli

Wow, you guys are strong-willed. I'm far too greedy and impatient to take a photo of my food before I sit down to eat it. Lots of yummy looking things in here!


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

tutliputli said:


> Wow, you guys are strong-willed. I'm far too greedy and impatient to take a photo of my food before I sit down to eat it. Lots of yummy looking things in here!


LOL :boogie


----------



## skygazer

sweet riceballs and ube cooked in coconut milk :boogie
My dad made this but I helped on prep, mixing and stirring and stuff :lol









cassava cake
I made this one myself! :yes ( so proud lol) 
But I can never get it right. this one I made a few days a ago...








the bottom and the sides burned, and there's a crater at the center... lol
but it taste good :b


----------



## veron

Yesterday I was inspired to cook...










This pasta is with spinach sauce. Secret ingredient: butter :b


----------



## Lonelyguy

Pizza I made last night. I topped it with mozzarella and cheddar cheeses, Italian sausage, mushrooms, pepperoni, and fresh green peppers.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

veron said:


> Yesterday I was inspired to cook...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pasta is with spinach sauce. Secret ingredient: butter :b


Yummy, nice veggie meal.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

Lonelyguy said:


> Pizza I made last night. I topped it with mozzarella and cheddar cheeses, Italian sausage, mushrooms, pepperoni, and fresh green peppers.


I love green peppers on a pizza. Yummmmmmmmmmmy.

Your pizza looks perfect.

Do you deliver ? :b


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Wow so much great food, want!

Some pancakes me and my friend made in hospitality class about 5 years ago :lol
Yep I'm a terrible cook, and a bit disturbed.

****Image removed. Food is not even safe around here!****


----------



## mrbojangles

skygazer said:


> My dad made this but I helped on prep, mixing and stirring and stuff :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassava cake


This looks delicious. I'm googling how this is made.


----------



## 390

Daniel89 said:


> Wow so much great food, want!
> 
> Some pancakes me and my friend made in hospitality class about 5 years ago :lol
> Yep I'm a terrible cook, and a bit disturbed.
> 
> ****Image removed. Food is not even safe around here!****


Before I noticed the date down the bottom I thought you meant you'd kept those in the freezer for 5 years! I pictured you taking them out occasionally as a conversation starter. :lol


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Oh darn got deleted :lol
sorry mods!



390 said:


> Before I noticed the date down the bottom I thought you meant you'd kept those in the freezer for 5 years! I pictured you taking them out occasionally as a conversation starter. :lol


LOL no way, i don't think we even ate them. Well i know i didn't. They were meant to be normal pancakes. I actually made the octopus - like shape by just chucking it in and my friend did the other thing just for the lulz :lol


----------



## Witchcraft

I love this Thread!
This is a variation of Caprese salad I made.


----------



## meepie

Potato salad


----------



## veron

Daniel89 said:


> Wow so much great food, want!
> 
> Some pancakes me and my friend made in hospitality class about 5 years ago :lol
> Yep I'm a terrible cook, and a bit disturbed.
> 
> ****Image removed. Food is not even safe around here!****


Lol at your image getting deleted 

Nice food, everyone. Ragana, that's a lovely assembly. The flowers add a nice touch too.


----------



## Witchcraft

veron said:


> Ragana, that's a lovely assembly. The flowers add a nice touch too.


thank you :boogie


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

@Meepie that Potato Salad looks sooooooo good.

@Ragana that salad is so good looking, almost too good looking to eat. :yes



veron said:


> Lol at your image getting deleted
> 
> Nice food, everyone. Ragana, that's a lovely assembly. The flowers add a nice touch too.


My cooking is obviously too hardcore for this site.


----------



## bsd3355

lonelysheep said:


> Avocado, grilled cheese sandwich... with a Hansen's cola.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roasted vegetable pizza... with a Hansen's mandarin lime soda.


i *WANT*


----------



## BluButterfly

Rice, Salmon, and Salad.









Roast Chicken.









Chips (Fries), Chicken Wings, and Vegetables.









Salad.


----------



## lanzman

Chicken Tamale










Grilled Burger and Sweet Potato Fries










Homemade Banana and Strawberry Ice Cream


----------



## SMOOZIE

Risotto. Was good.


----------



## rainbowOne

biscuits









coffee cakes









cookies!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

lanzman said:


> Chicken Tamale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grilled Burger and Sweet Potato Fries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade Banana and Strawberry Ice Cream


Oh my... sweet potatoe fries..

There is a god.

Also your salad looked tasty Ragana. And that's not a double entendre!


----------



## veron

lanzman said:


> Chicken Tamale


Mmmm this looks interesting.



rainbowOne said:


> biscuits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffee cakes


These coffee cakes are rather inviting. I don't think I've had something like that before. Oh, and I would hope the flags on those biscuits are edible, lol


----------



## rainbowOne

^ Yeah they were edible  
And (if I may say so myself) the coffee cakes were delicious... I need to make them again


----------



## veron

Zucchini soup. And...










sandwiches. I can't seem to get enough of tomatoes... so sinfully good :evil


----------



## Harassment Panda

I made this cake for my Dad for Father's Day (he likes fishing)


----------



## scorpio26




----------



## SHYGIRLAJB

This is what I made earlier. Even the sauce stuff, Pork Stirfry.










I know it probably doesn't look that nice, but it was deffo yummy.


----------



## Stilla

Harassment Panda and scorpio26 both of what you made looks really awesome! Very creative.


----------



## cmed

Ok so this is the first time I ever made something and got it right on the first try. Shrimp and green beans fried in butter and garlic with red potatoes.


----------



## diamondheart89

CrashMedicate said:


> Ok so this is the first time I ever made something and got it right on the first try. Shrimp and green beans fried in butter and garlic with red potatoes.




You eat real food??

 Come cook for me.


----------



## Pangur Ban

CrashMedicate said:


> Ok so this is the first time I ever made something and got it right on the first try. Shrimp and green beans fried in butter and garlic with red potatoes.


 *I vant!*


----------



## cmed

diamondheart89 said:


> You eat real food??
> 
> Come cook for me.





lonelysheep said:


> *I vant!*


Heh, thanks. I'd share but it was history about 30 seconds after I took that pic.


----------



## veron

That shrimp dish looks great... haven't had shrimp in such a long time :cry

Anyway, here's my food...










More tomato madness


----------



## cmed

^ That looks amazing. The sauce looks plain. I like that. I hate when sauce is all chunky and ****. I'll exchange you some of my shrimp dish for some of that


----------



## veron

^You're on


----------



## veron

Thread revival time!

I made these a few days ago. My auntie's recipe :heart


----------



## awkwardmess

Baked a cake for my friend's birthday. It's supposed to be Rilakkuma :teeth


----------



## Innamorata

Chocolate dipped strawberries. Easy but delicious.










Peanut butter and chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

awkwardmess said:


> Baked a cake for my friend's birthday. It's supposed to be Rilakkuma :teeth


Wow... That's almost too cute to eat


----------



## CynicalOptimist

awkwardmess said:


> Baked a cake for my friend's birthday. It's supposed to be Rilakkuma :teeth


This probably one of the most, if not the most, adorable cakes I have ever seen. You're talented. It looks a bit hard to recreate. Perhaps pastries are your calling. LOL.


----------



## GunnyHighway

awkwardmess said:


> Baked a cake for my friend's birthday. It's supposed to be Rilakkuma :teeth


I can't stick a fork in that! I want to cuddle it











Innamorata said:


> Peanut butter and chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## rgrwng

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n258/guildie001/friedrice-1.jpg


----------



## Very Close

Hmmm... I think im gonna choose my wife from this thread. Hot pictures!


----------



## Stilla

A bowl of balls








Which later turned into:

















My dog cracks me up. :yes


----------



## standing in the rain

The first cheesecake I ever made. It tasted better than it looked.
















cinnamon sugar soft pretzels


----------



## Snow Bunny

There should be a recipe thread if there isn't one already, complete with photos. I so want to eat most of these things. xP


----------



## leave me alone

awkwardmess said:


> Baked a cake for my friend's birthday. It's supposed to be Rilakkuma :teeth


----------



## jsgt

...and yes, that's Ranch dressing. :b


----------



## melissa75

jsgt said:


> ...and yes, that's Ranch dressing. :b


Ranch dressing on...beef tips?? :eek That's so wrong . Otherwise, that's my kinda food. What's in the mug?


----------



## jsgt

melissa75 said:


> Ranch dressing on...beef tips?? :eek That's so wrong . Otherwise, that's my kinda food. What's in the mug?


You're missing out! Ranch is goood(especially with Pizza). In the mug...none other than Dr.Pepper.


----------



## melissa75

jsgt said:


> You're missing out! Ranch is goood(especially with Pizza). In the mug...none other than Dr.Pepper.


I like ranch with pizza, just nowhere near my steak :no. It takes away from the taste! DP is my favorite .


----------



## jsgt

melissa75 said:


> I like ranch with pizza, just nowhere near my steak :no. It takes away from the taste! DP is my favorite .


How 'bout ranch dressing on Swai fillets? :idea


----------



## melissa75

jsgt said:


> How 'bout ranch dressing on Swai fillets? :idea


I've never had Swai...it's not on the menu's around here. Is that freshwater or saltwater? Either way...ranch and fish? :afr I'm picky...I like the taste of ranch with cheesy stuff like pizza.


----------



## jsgt

melissa75 said:


> I've never had Swai...it's not on the menu's around here. Is that freshwater or saltwater? Either way...ranch and fish? :afr I'm picky...I like the taste of ranch with cheesy stuff like pizza.


Ok, how about cheese doodles and ranch dressing? yay or nay? :um

They were better with lemon juice and garlic powder and garlic bread(need to keep away the vampires). I'm not sure if they're fresh or saltwater fish. They're farm raised in Vietnam and are really good.


----------



## thewall




----------



## roses6

This thread is making me hungry again, lol.


----------



## Roscoe

Boosh


----------



## mrbojangles

standing in the rain said:


> The first cheesecake I ever made. It tasted better than it looked.


This looks great. I'm going to need the recipe for this please :lol (not even kidding)


----------



## Kennnie

This thread makes me want to start cooking again.


----------



## offbyone

This is an awesome thread.

Omelette w/ homemade salsa, beans, leftover rice. The stuff on top of the omelette is extra filling, I just throw it on top. Some bread. Fish and chips!


----------



## keithp

Here's a picture of what I found cooking, siamese egg yolks (bottom). If you see white stuff that's milk, I was making french toast. :b


----------



## Roscoe

standing in the rain said:


> The first cheesecake I ever made. It tasted better than it looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that looks dank! I'm craving that right now.


----------



## Sanctus

DINNER!!! 
Ecological/natural/healthy
special thanks to Mother Nature


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB

Sausage surprise , it was yummy .


----------



## mrbojangles

This was my first attempt at making a cheesecake. Obviously a few people got to it before I took a picture.


----------



## thewall

pumpkin bread


----------



## Roscoe

Sopes


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB

Was in the process of cooking dinner.


----------



## jsgt

...cube steak and sides with Strawberry Tampico drink from a couple nights ago.


----------



## pita

French toast.


----------



## thewall

baked parmesan-herb sweet potato fries


----------



## Citrine

^I love sweet potato fries! Looks yummy. Man I must be hungry right now. :roll


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

mrbojangles said:


> This was my first attempt at making a cheesecake. Obviously a few people got to it before I took a picture.


Cake looks delish. 
I want to do some baking now.


----------



## mrbojangles

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> Cake looks delish.
> I want to do some baking now.


Thanks 

Here is the recipe in case you were interested.

http://zoomyummy.com/2010/05/15/new-york-cheesecake/


----------



## tutliputli

Stuff I made today 

Apple and cheese cake:










Wholemeal cheese scones:


----------



## melissa75

tutliputli said:


> Stuff I made today
> 
> Apple and cheese cake:


Whyyyyy did I open this thread :sigh. I WANT.


----------



## tutliputli

^ Here's the recipe for you: http://www.oxfordtimes.co.uk/leisur...te_Patten_s_recipe_for_cheese_and_apple_cake/


----------



## Blue Bird

melissa75 said:


> Whyyyyy did I open this thread :sigh. I WANT.


Man that looks good! :clap


----------



## Blue Bird

offbyone said:


> This is an awesome thread.
> 
> Omelette w/ homemade salsa, beans, leftover rice. The stuff on top of the omelette is extra filling, I just throw it on top. Some bread. Fish and chips!


I want to make your first dish.  Your plate looks pretty too.


----------



## Blue Bird

We should have a cooking meet-up!


----------



## mrbojangles

tutliputli said:


> Stuff I made today
> 
> Apple and cheese cake:


That looks so good, way to upstage me :lol Did it taste as good as it looked?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Tutli, you are officially invited over for Christmas dinner.


----------



## kiirby

Oh man, why do I always end up in the 'Post a Picture Of a Food You Made' when I'm high. I'm so hungry.


----------



## tutliputli

mrbojangles said:


> That looks so good, way to upstage me :lol Did it taste as good as it looked?


Aw, nooo! Your cheesecake looks delicious. It's like a rectangle of untouched, beautiful snow.. that I want to destroy with my fork. What flavour was it?

The apple and cheese cake was scrumptious. The cheesy sponge goes really well with the sweetness/stickyness of the cinnamon, sugar and apple slices. I think it might be the ultimate comfort food :yes



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Tutli, you are officially invited over for Christmas dinner.


:yay


----------



## melissa75

tutliputli said:


> ^ Here's the recipe for you: http://www.oxfordtimes.co.uk/leisur...te_Patten_s_recipe_for_cheese_and_apple_cake/


Thank you! I'll be making this instead of what I previously planned to bring to Christmas dinner :clap. And, I meant to also comment on the very cute polkadot plate and tablecloth pattern :yes.


----------



## melissa75

Blue Bird said:


> We should have a cooking meet-up!


I agree...if only I had the nerve to do something like this :afr.

Your baked tilapia looks so good, btw!!!


----------



## tutliputli

melissa75 said:


> Thank you! I'll be making this instead of what I previously planned to bring to Christmas dinner :clap. And, I meant to also comment on the very cute polkadot plate and tablecloth pattern :yes.


Awesome! :high5 Be sure to take some pics.

Hehe, thank you. I'm a polka dot fiend :b


----------



## Hiccups

</spam>


----------



## Blue Bird

melissa75 said:


> I agree...if only I had the nerve to do something like this :afr.
> 
> Your baked tilapia looks so good, btw!!!


Thanks


----------



## Blue Bird

Hiccups said:


> </spam>


Lookin' good! I want to try making pizza, I love all the cheese.


----------



## mrbojangles

tutliputli said:


> Aw, nooo! Your cheesecake looks delicious. It's like a rectangle of untouched, beautiful snow.. that I want to destroy with my fork. What flavour was it?
> 
> The apple and cheese cake was scrumptious. The cheesy sponge goes really well with the sweetness/stickyness of the cinnamon, sugar and apple slices. I think it might be the ultimate comfort food :yes


Haha thanks. It was a New York style cheesecake, but the most noticeable flavor was the lemon juice I added. I personally don't like the taste of lemon in my cheesecake, but I thought without it the cake wouldn't come out how it was supposed to.

I was almost drooling when I was looking at the the description. It felt like I was reading food erotica :lol


----------



## diamondheart89

Chicken Enchiladas


----------



## Crystalline

^ Whoa, those look really good


----------



## silentcliche

My phone's camera suuuuuuucks so this looks washed out and unappetizing. But this was chicken curry and believe me, it was damn good!


----------



## veron

^Ooh, I believe so. Nice food, everyone!

I need to start cooking again. But it can be hard to put in the effort when you're just cooking for yourself. :/


----------



## Lonelyguy

Pizza I made tonight. I cheated and used a crust mix this time, quicker and easier than making it from scratch but not as good. I topped it with Italian sausage, mushrooms, mozzarella and provolone cheeses, black olives, fresh green peppers, pepperoni, and a mixture of spices and herbs.


----------



## veron

^Mmmm nice. You could open your own pizza restaurant :yes


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I tried reading this whole thread quite a few times, but i can never see more than 5 or 6 pics before i start feeling like ordering out or going to by junk at the store :b


----------



## Crystalline

Some examples of more experimental veg-heavy cooking...

Top is oven-roasted eggplant with basil, roasted red and green peppers with grilled yellow zucchini with a spinach salad.

Second is grilled chicken breast marinated in white wine and thyme and seasoned with sea salt, shirataki pasta with a sauce of fresh basil, diced fresh tomato and tomato sauce with garlic, onion red and green peppers.

Third is three mushrooms in soy, ginger and five-spice blend (straw, abalone and oyster), Dover sole with lemon pepper, some kale, and a vegan mung bean dal-style stew with spinach.

I also like cooking a spicy fish curry but I haven't made it recently so I'll post another time maybe.


----------



## diamondheart89

Crystalline said:


> Some examples of more experimental veg-heavy cooking...
> 
> Top is oven-roasted eggplant with basil, roasted red and green peppers with grilled yellow zucchini with a spinach salad.
> 
> Second is grilled chicken breast marinated in white wine and thyme and seasoned with sea salt, shirataki pasta with a sauce of fresh basil, diced fresh tomato and tomato sauce with garlic, onion red and green peppers.
> 
> Third is three mushrooms in soy, ginger and five-spice blend (straw, abalone and oyster), Dover sole with lemon pepper, some kale, and a vegan mung bean dal-style stew with spinach.
> 
> I also like cooking a spicy fish curry but I haven't made it recently so I'll post another time maybe.


Nommm looks delicious!


----------



## dist0rt

whole grain noodles, steamed veggies, some sauce, blue berries









brown rice, almonds, lettuce, baked beans with some cut up pork










wholegrain noodles, soy sauce, strawberries, steamed carrots, bell peppers










low sodium/fat noodles, strawberries, baked wild salmon










3 pieces of wholegrain toast with raw honey, 3 organic eggs, 3 pieces of bacon, green tea


----------



## Crystalline

^ Great to see more healthy eaters posting here. The fruit and veggie combos look inspired.


----------



## skygazer

Crystalline said:


>


Mmmm yummy, that looks great!  I wish I can make foods like this. My mother always add bitter melon leaves on mung bean stew. I wonder if it taste better without it...


----------



## thewall

butterscotch chip cookies










baked macaroni & cheese


----------



## veron

From yesterday :yes


----------



## Shredder

Crystalline said:


> Some examples of more experimental veg-heavy cooking...
> 
> Top is oven-roasted eggplant with basil, roasted red and green peppers with grilled yellow zucchini with a spinach salad.
> 
> Second is grilled chicken breast marinated in white wine and thyme and seasoned with sea salt, shirataki pasta with a sauce of fresh basil, diced fresh tomato and tomato sauce with garlic, onion red and green peppers.
> 
> Third is three mushrooms in soy, ginger and five-spice blend (straw, abalone and oyster), Dover sole with lemon pepper, some kale, and a vegan mung bean dal-style stew with spinach.
> 
> I also like cooking a spicy fish curry but I haven't made it recently so I'll post another time maybe.


WOOOW thats a serious spread of food there. It's making me hungry :S


----------



## Crystalline

^  Cooking more is part of my New Year's resolution, so look forward to a few more photos in this thread.


----------



## immortal80

OH GOD such a bad idea to come in here hungry.


----------



## Shredder

*Ahhh Pizza!*

Ive been working on trying to perfect my pizza bases. I still have a long way to go. Attached are:

Anchovy, Olive & caper pizza (nice if you like it salty salty!)
Pancetta & Rocket Pizza
Lemon tart for desert (coffee & grappa to wash it down) Yeah I know the lemon is wonky but it was the first time I tried to make it.


----------



## Shredder

*More pizza*

Just found a couple more. Some of the toppings aren't that exciting ... some might sound odd??? Often I just use what's available in the fridge.

Had some Mushrooms and I threw together lemon zest & thyme from the garden and mixed it with olive oil.

Parsley, anchovies and capers pizza


----------



## Hiccups

^^^They look awesome!!! I love making pizza.. but here this week it's all about the salad wraps..










lols half eaten salad wrap^^^^^ xP


----------



## Metal_Heart

Home made seafood and chicken paella, with garlic bread.










Hand made spicy meatballs with tomato and chopped pepper sauce, and home made garlic and rosemary focaccia bread..









and some cakes I've made recentely.. (not great but trying to learn how to decorate lol)

Fish cake (boyfriends birthday, he loves fish keeping)









LOST cake (brothers 19th birthday)


----------



## Shredder

Metal_Heart said:


> Home made seafood and chicken paella, with garlic bread.


 I love paella!! The cakes look awesome... very arty!


----------



## Fluttershpy

Hiccups said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </spam>


Oh my god, your keyboard and whatever that contraption is... That isn't appetizing at all. >.<


----------



## veron

Shredder said:


> Just found a couple more. Some of the toppings aren't that exciting ... some might sound odd??? Often I just use what's available in the fridge.
> 
> Had some Mushrooms and I threw together lemon zest & thyme from the garden and mixed it with olive oil.
> 
> Parsley, anchovies and capers pizza


Oooh I would like to try those pizzas.


----------



## Crystalline

Shredder said:


> I
> Pancetta & Rocket Pizza
> Lemon tart for desert (coffee & grappa to wash it down)


:clap


----------



## Metal_Heart

Shredder said:


> I love paella!! The cakes look awesome... very arty!


aww thankyou  I love paella too, I'm in love with spanish food.


----------



## Witchcraft

Ah, Metal_Heart ! The first two dishes surely made my mouth water :clap


----------



## Metal_Heart

aww thankyou


----------



## offbyone

Metal_Heart said:


> Home made seafood and chicken paella, with garlic bread.
> 
> http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q65/filltheframe/000133.jpg[IMG]
> 
> Hand made spicy meatballs with tomato and chopped pepper sauce, and home made garlic and rosemary focaccia bread..
> [IMG]http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q65/filltheframe/000466.jpg[/IM]
> 
> and some cakes I've made recentely.. (not great but trying to learn how to decorate lol)
> 
> Fish cake (boyfriends birthday, he loves fish keeping)
> [IMG]http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q65/filltheframe/000010.jpg[/IM]
> 
> LOST cake (brothers 19th birthday)
> [IMG]http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q65/filltheframe/0000000000000lostcake.jpg[/IM][/QUOTE]
> 
> Oh be still my beating heart. That paella looks fantastic. D:


----------



## Metal_Heart

offbyone said:


> Oh be still my beating heart. That paella looks fantastic. D:


hahaha thankyou  its one of my favourite dishes.


----------



## lambykins

OMG i should not have entered this thread, especially not at this hour. great looking food, everyone. we should have a potluck lolol.


----------



## Hiccups

ssssoooooo ggggoooooooooooddddddd



http://imgur.com/EwLi5


_should've diced the tomato but got lazy/impatient_ xP


----------



## Lostinsilence

Hiccups said:


> ssssoooooo ggggoooooooooooddddddd
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/EwLi5
> 
> 
> _should've diced the tomato but got lazy/impatient_ xP


That looks super delicious with the sliced tomatoes, I shall try it that way someday, Thanks for posting!


----------



## sean88

Hiccups said:


> ssssoooooo ggggoooooooooooddddddd
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/EwLi5
> 
> 
> _should've diced the tomato but got lazy/impatient_ xP


This looks amazing!


----------



## Shredder

Hiccups said:


> ssssoooooo ggggoooooooooooddddddd
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/EwLi5
> 
> 
> _should've diced the tomato but got lazy/impatient_ xP


looks good to me... I like the fresh tomatoe sliced anyway!


----------



## veron

My version of fish and chips


----------



## Hiccups

I like to make this mix from time to time...









it's breast chicken snipped into small pieces that's been cooked with diced garlic then mixed with chopped spinach, grated cheese and mayonnaise. It's pretty versatile but I do love it in jaffles (with added black pepper)..


----------



## Skyliner

Gawd, this thread makes me hungry! Here's a roast I made a while ago








I did have gravy with it, i'm not a total nutter.


----------



## Shredder

slightlyawkward said:


> The soup and the pizza both look amazing!
> I am already in love with this thread.


WOW.. This looks too good to eat!!


----------



## Shredder

Skyliner said:


> Gawd, this thread makes me hungry! Here's a roast I made a while ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did have gravy with it, i'm not a total nutter.


I love a good roast but I'm curious... What are the 3 things on the right of the plate ? Some sort of dumplings??


----------



## offbyone

Pizza:










Some breads (that's grilled red pepper on the inside):


----------



## Skyliner

Shredder said:


> I love a good roast but I'm curious... What are the 3 things on the right of the plate ? Some sort of dumplings??


Yorkshire puddings!  Not the prettiest ones I must admit, but at least they were homemade!


----------



## slightlyawkward

offbyone said:


> Pizza:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some breads (that's grilled red pepper on the inside):


OH MY WORD. Those look heavenly. :O


----------



## slightlyawkward




----------



## sean88

offbyone said:


> Pizza:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some breads (that's grilled red pepper on the inside):


Wow that looks amazing!


----------



## Tentative

offbyone said:


> Pizza:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/offbyone-32916/albums/random/35171-pizza.jpg[IMG]
> 
> Some breads (that's grilled red pepper on the inside):
> 
> [IMG]http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/offbyone-32916/albums/random/35170-bread2.jpg[IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/offbyone-32916/albums/random/35169-bread.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> That just made me so hungry. :( Looks really good.


----------



## Hiccups

lols... it still counts!!?!










Edit: just noticed the best before date on p.butter: 24th dec 11 0_0


----------



## river1

slightlyawkward said:


>


pro!


----------



## strawberryjulius

I love your cupcakes slightlyawkward!


----------



## strawberryjulius

Coconut flour pancakes. Grain and sugar free. I think they're dairy free too.


----------



## slightlyawkward

lolAname said:


> pro!


Haha, thanks! I actually am a "pro" because I graduated from baking school and work at a bakery.



strawberryjulius said:


> I love your cupcakes slightlyawkward!


Thanks!


----------



## offbyone

I used the first book from these people to do all of those. Really easy, for the most part! And very very tasty.

http://www.artisanbreadinfive.com/



slightlyawkward said:


> OH MY WORD. Those look heavenly. :O


Thanks so much! Quite a compliment coming from a baker. 



slightlyawkward said:


>


Those look awesome! Were they for anything in particular?



sean88 said:


> Wow that looks amazing!


Thanks!



Tentative said:


> That just made me so hungry.  Looks really good.


Thanks, again. 



strawberryjulius said:


> Coconut flour pancakes. Grain and sugar free. I think they're dairy free too.


Those look pretty great. Could you post a recipe? I've never used coconut flour before.


----------



## pita

strawberryjulius said:


> Coconut flour pancakes. Grain and sugar free. I think they're dairy free too.


Recipe please.


----------



## slightlyawkward

offbyone said:


> I used the first book from these people to do all of those. Really easy, for the most part! And very very tasty.
> 
> http://www.artisanbreadinfive.com/
> 
> Thanks so much! Quite a compliment coming from a baker.
> 
> Those look awesome! Were they for anything in particular?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Thanks, again.
> 
> Those look pretty great. Could you post a recipe? I've never used coconut flour before.


Thanks!  The cupcakes were for the purpose of being photographed as special-order wedding cupcake examples for the bakery I work at.


----------



## slightlyawkward

pita said:


> Recipe please.


I second that. Healthy and yummy pancakes? Heck yeah. They look good.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Some carbs


----------



## Hiccups

more pizza:


http://imgur.com/Ft7bI


----------



## slightlyawkward

Hiccups said:


> more pizza:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Ft7bI


*Drool*


----------



## offbyone

mmmmmmm


----------



## strawberryjulius

Recipe: http://www.nourishingdays.com/2010/07/fluffy-coconut-flour-pancakes/


----------



## cjamja

Plain and chocolate sponge and whipped cream layer cake with dairy milk frosting yummyy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Be jealous. Be _very_ jealous. 8)


----------



## ShyGuy86

I couldn't resist giving it a try, I've been meaning to do it since I first saw it on 4chan:









(All clickable)

The technical term would be "lunguin_*e*_ infilate nel salsicciotto".
Do not call them lunguin*i*, I beg you.


----------



## Neutrino

ShyGuy86 said:


> I couldn't resist giving it a try, I've been meaning to do it since I first saw it on 4chan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (All clickable)
> 
> The technical term would be "lunguin_*e*_ infilate nel salsicciotto".
> Do not call them lunguin*i*, I beg you.


Those make me shiver... They're very disturbing >_>

But obviously I have to try it now :b


----------



## ShyGuy86

Neutrino said:


> Those make me shiver... They're very disturbing >_>
> 
> But obviously I have to try it now :b


Lol, dunno about disturbing, but they were yummy, I promise!


----------



## strawberryjulius

that grosses me out. i once went on 4chan and saw some little sausages that looked like peens with spaghetti and ick...that must've been why i went vegetarian for a year.


----------



## veron

I'm pretty grossed out too :blank


----------



## ShyGuy86

ROTFL.That's so unexpected! May I enquire as to what it is that's grossing you guys out? It's not offal, it's a normal wiener with pasta going through it. Is it the fact that the pasta's going through it that's grossing you out? Or the those same two ingredients together would've grossed you out regardless of their arrangement?


----------



## JadedCalalily

Made for my grandfathers birthday


----------



## srschirm

FairyLuna said:


> Made for my grandfathers birthday


That is _food_? WTH--that looks too pretty to eat!


----------



## slightlyawkward

FairyLuna said:


> Made for my grandfathers birthday


Fondant is so hard to work with! You did a great job


----------



## slightlyawkward

My boss asked me to make a doll cake for a 6 year old's birthday. This was the result.


----------



## ShyGuy86

^ That'll make a certain 6 year old very happy.


----------



## slightlyawkward

ShyGuy86 said:


> ^ That'll make a certain 6 year old very happy.


I sure hope so! Apparently she's very girly...


----------



## JadedCalalily

srschirm said:


> That is _food_? WTH--that looks too pretty to eat!


Aww thank you sweetie


----------



## JadedCalalily

slightlyawkward said:


> Fondant is so hard to work with! You did a great job


I have more cakes on my profile in albums you are welcome to take a look at


----------



## Rossy

cjamja said:


> Plain and chocolate sponge and whipped cream layer cake with dairy milk frosting yummyy


That looks lovely,can I get some or has it all gone?:teeth


----------



## srschirm

The talent on this thread is astounding.


----------



## laura024

slightlyawkward said:


> My boss asked me to make a doll cake for a 6 year old's birthday. This was the result.


Wow, great job!  I think she'll love it.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Is it hard wired into the female psyche to be amazing producers of cake? (what with all these great examples in this thread) 



ShyGuy86 said:


> I couldn't resist giving it a try, I've been meaning to do it since I first saw it on 4chan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (All clickable)
> 
> The technical term would be "lunguin_*e*_ infilate nel salsicciotto".
> Do not call them lunguin*i*, I beg you.


Well I think they look awesome if it counts for anything


----------



## srschirm

Paper Samurai said:


> Is it hard wired into the female psyche to be amazing producers of cake? (what with all these great examples in this thread)


I think you may be on to something.


----------



## ShyGuy86

Paper Samurai said:


> Well I think they look awesome if it counts for anything


It totally does! Thanks man.


----------



## JadedCalalily

First one is a cake for moms birthday - second is a wedding cake  
I noticed how alot of you seem to admire cakes so you're welcome


----------



## Rossy

^ Thats very good.


----------



## JadedCalalily

Rossy said:


> ^ Thats very good.


Everything on the birthday cake INCLUDING the bird are edible


----------



## Rossy

You have some talent there I am just annoyed I can't have any lol


----------



## slightlyawkward

Paper Samurai said:


> Is it hard wired into the female psyche to be amazing producers of cake? (what with all these great examples in this thread)


Haha, thank you


----------



## slightlyawkward

laura024 said:


> Wow, great job!  I think she'll love it.


Thanks! I think she will too. Her mom just picked it up and thought it was awesome.


----------



## coeur_brise

FairyLuna said:


> First one is a cake for moms birthday - second is a wedding cake
> I noticed how alot of you seem to admire cakes so you're welcome


Wow, that is really pretty. If I was a mom and got that cake, it'd be like *tear*. lol


----------



## river1

i saw this somewhereand cookedit for dinner


----------



## slightlyawkward

FairyLuna said:


> First one is a cake for moms birthday - second is a wedding cake
> I noticed how alot of you seem to admire cakes so you're welcome


Yours are so much better than mine...


----------



## cjamja

Rossy said:


> That looks lovely,can I get some or has it all gone?:teeth


Thankyouu  Sadly its all gone! I was just thinking that if any SAS people were to meet up then we should have a cake party or something! That would be so cool


----------



## cjamja

slightlyawkward said:


> My boss asked me to make a doll cake for a 6 year old's birthday. This was the result.


Love it! The detail is amazing


----------



## Rossy

cjamja said:


> Thankyouu  Sadly its all gone! I was just thinking that if any SAS people were to meet up then we should have a cake party or something! That would be so cool


Save me some for next time will ya?


----------



## cjamja

Rossy said:


> Save me some for next time will ya?


Haha of course


----------



## slightlyawkward

cjamja said:


> Love it! The detail is amazing


Thanks!  That took me way to long to do all of the ruffles.


----------



## Rossy

cjamja said:


> Haha of course


I will take plenty of tea bags so we can have a good natter :yes


----------



## cjamja

Rossy said:


> I will take plenty of tea bags so we can have a good natter :yes


Woooo sounds awesome


----------



## cjamja

A few from a while ago










White chocolate mud cake with white chocolate fudge icing










Banana cupcakes with white and dark chocolate fudge icing

I have a major sweet tooth


----------



## offbyone

Salad with lettuce, kale, spinach, green cabbage, turnip, carrot, red onion, chicken and peanut sauce dressing.


----------



## strawberryjulius

i want to come to the cake party!

but cant eat anything, stupid gluten sensitivity..


----------



## cjamja

strawberryjulius said:


> i want to come to the cake party!
> 
> but cant eat anything, stupid gluten sensitivity..


I want one too!
Maybe there are some nice gluten free recipes you could try


----------



## slightlyawkward

strawberryjulius said:


> i want to come to the cake party!
> 
> but cant eat anything, stupid gluten sensitivity..





cjamja said:


> I want one too!
> Maybe there are some nice gluten free recipes you could try


Yeah, there are honestly a lot of really tasty gluten-free recipes. Even tasty gluten-free cakes! 
I made this recipe once and it was awesome:
http://glutenfreemommy.com/lighter-than-air-chocolate-cake/

It sounds like a weird recipe, but it really does turn out with the texture and taste of a cake despite not having any flour of any kind. You can also make cakes with special gluten-free flours.


----------



## nikki1995

*angel cake dessert *


100_0221 by originaltrend1, on Flickr


----------



## slightlyawkward

nikki1995 said:


> 100_0221 by originaltrend1, on Flickr


Omg. Want so bad.


----------



## srschirm

This thread is making me way too hungry.


----------



## NatureFellow

srschirm said:


> This thread is making me way too hungry.


My stomach tells me that I'm with you on this.

Btw nice status 'pumping iron'
I'm totally doing that whilst I'm browsing the forums.
A good old 8pm casual weightlift.

It's a legit story, okay!


----------



## lanzman

Homemade pizza


----------



## NatureFellow

lanzman said:


> Homemade pizza


:idea


----------



## Equisgurl

spicy black bean soup


----------



## Neptunus

^ That looks delicious! 

Cheese & salsa omelet.

Gordan Ramsey would be proud!!! :lol


----------



## strawberryjulius

i like your omelet neptunus.


----------



## NatureFellow

Equisgurl said:


> spicy black bean soup


Interesting.


----------



## matildaz

Some friend made it actually, pan cakes from potato, hehe

*


----------



## cjamja

lanzman said:


> Homemade pizza


I want that pizza. GIMME!


----------



## NatureFellow

Imagine some toast on a plate with some butter on it.
What I just made, culinary masterpiece. :clap


----------



## steelmyhead

I love eggs


----------



## NatureFellow

steelmyhead said:


> I love eggs


Interesting, I thought the egg would be between the bread but each to his own I suppose. That green spinachy looking thing is also looking pretty yummy. I should go to the shop right now and stop looking at pictures of food.


----------



## strawberryjulius

the green stuff is avocado, isnt it?


----------



## steelmyhead

strawberryjulius said:


> the green stuff is avocado, isnt it?


It is indeed!


----------



## NatureFellow

strawberryjulius said:


> the green stuff is avocado, isnt it?


lol whoops...:clap
never tried avocado.


----------



## papaSmurf

NatureFellow said:


> lol whoops...:clap
> never tried avocado.


Gasp! You should remedy this immediately, methinks.


----------



## UgShy

offbyone said:


> Salad with lettuce, kale, spinach, green cabbage, turnip, carrot, red onion, chicken and peanut sauce dressing.


I could go for this right now!


----------



## Witchcraft

steelmyhead said:


> I love eggs


Hmmm how do you make eggs like that? :roll
Oh, and very nice composition :clap


----------



## steelmyhead

Witchcraft said:


> Hmmm how do you make eggs like that? :roll
> Oh, and very nice composition :clap


Thanks. You just need to keep pushing the eggs to the center of the pan with a spatula on medium heat.


----------



## Lostinsilence

Broccoli rice & beef flautas







[/URL] IMG_0525 by green man 86, on Flickr[/IMG]

Fettucini alfredo w/ grilled chicken & shrimp
[/IMG]
IMG_0596 by green man 86, on Flickr[/IMG]

Cheeseburger w/ avocado 
[/IMG]
IMG_0530 by green man 86, on Flickr[/IMG]

Beef tacos w/ flour tortilla - avocado & homemade salsa w/ rice again PLUS a grilled Anaheim pepper lol







[/URL] 000_0010 by green man 86, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## slightlyawkward

Lostinsilence said:


> Cheeseburger w/ avocado
> [/IMG]
> IMG_0530 by green man 86, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Beef tacos w/ flour tortilla - avocado & homemade salsa w/ rice again PLUS a grilled Anaheim pepper lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] 000_0010 by green man 86, on Flickr[/IMG]


GET IN MY BELLY.
And that's a reaction coming from someone who hasn't eaten beef in a year.


----------



## huh

Oatmeal.

That's right, I microwaved it all by myself.


----------



## papaSmurf

^I am so proud.


----------



## Barette

slightlyawkward said:


> The soup and the pizza both look amazing!
> I am already in love with this thread.


OMG. I want that cake so bad. It looks so friggin' amazing.


----------



## Elad

Wow you guys all seem like great cooks... heres my last attempt at making drunk biscuits, yeah! who doesn't like black burn on them 










Not really food but I want to post it because it looks cool and tastes terrible, skittles vodka:


----------



## laura024

Egg & cheese on a whole wheat English muffin


----------



## immortal80

laura024 said:


> Egg & cheese on a whole wheat English muffin


can't beat egg and cheese sandwiches of any type. love me some eggs.


----------



## Starlightx

Ah man, I just ate and now I'm hungry again after viewing this :roll

http://i43.tinypic.com/2lnwm5i.jpg


----------



## laura024

Strawberry banana smoothie


----------



## matildaz

Made it couple of days ago, some veg and free range egg.


----------



## bkhill5

*Pancake carnage*










before we decorated them so nicely one of the little girls I was cooking for took one look and then burst into tears...


----------



## UgShy

matildaz said:


> Made it couple of days ago, some veg and free range egg.


Yum


----------



## Radiata

Ummm, wow!! Everything here looks sooooo good!

Uhh.. I... Er... Made curry the other day... I'm not good at anything but the most simple dishes.
It was prettier than it tasted! :b


----------



## Lostinsilence

Kentucky hot brown - my take on it

Its basically an open-faced sandwich with chicken or turkey(originally), sliced tomatoes, cheese sauce and 2 slices of bacon. Yum.


IMG_0660 by green man 86, on Flickr


----------



## huh

^ looks like a heart attack on bread :b


----------



## Kakumbus

omg this thread make me so hungry.


----------



## AussiePea

This thread has given me ideas!

My contribution for tonight:


----------



## NatureFellow

Dem green beans. Or whatever the hell they are...
I just want to nibble, you kept some for us though right?
Oh and I'll nibble a bit on that sandwich up tops as well.
Looks spicehhhh


----------



## river1

just made this soup
so good

mm


----------



## cat001

A snack, one of the few things I can actually make

IMG_5374 by cat.read, on Flickr

There's some lovely looking foods in this thread though :9


----------



## steelmyhead

A beef and tofu dish I made. The sauce came from a package.


----------



## NatureFellow

Gravity defying soup, above.
oh wait.


----------



## Innamorata

Rice crispie cakes.


----------



## JadedCalalily

porterhouse steak with fried onions green beans and more <3


----------



## AussiePea

Time to update this mofo with some of my latest creations:

Lemon, oregano, garlic & feta stuffed chicken with wedges!









Vietnamese spring rolls (yet to be rolled).









Roasted salmon and vegetables, om nom nom.









Chicken donburi.


----------



## NatureFellow

Why does everyone else seem to have such posh plates?
If you can imagine just a round, boring, yellow plate.
That's my plates :3


----------



## clair de lune

Ospi said:


> Time to update this mofo with some of my latest creations:
> 
> Lemon, oregano, garlic & feta stuffed chicken with wedges!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vietnamese spring rolls (yet to be rolled).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roasted salmon and vegetables, om nom nom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken donburi.


When are you inviting me over for dinner? HMM HMM???


----------



## NatureFellow

Gordon Ramsey would think some of the food in this thread is f*cking brilliant. :L


----------



## MrGilligan

The things I eat are maybe kind of plain to you guys... I'm very picky about what I eat... Here's a hamburger my mom and I made. (I won't touch the raw meat, so she has to cook that part...) But I put it all together with lettuce, tomato, and pickles on a toasted bun.) Nom nom nom!


----------



## MrGilligan

Here's something yummeh:

Terryaki Shish-kebabs. Chicken, potatoes, mushrooms, and carrots, with a little bit of terryaki sauce drizzled over the top:


----------



## Ventura

Terryaki Shish-kebab :yay


----------



## Citrine

Everything looks so yummy!

Made yesturday.


----------



## Citrine

Stumbled on a online recipe for peanut buttter banana oatmeal squares...combination was way too tempting to pass.


----------



## AfarOff

I don't cook like at all so mine is boring... Just a bit of whipped cream. Interesting thing though, it's the only whipped cream I've ever liked.
(BLECH, if that's showing up really big, sorry, I resized it but it's still showing big for me...)


----------



## coeur_brise

Citrine said:


> Everything looks so yummy!
> 
> Made yesturday.


Cool! I think I have an idea of what you made.. is that sticky rice with some type of mushroom or meat? I could be wrong..


----------



## Hiccups

there's something about grilled ham & cheese croissants that just do it for me. *shrugs*.


----------



## A SAD Finn

Pyttipannu. There are potatoes, kebab meat, thyme and rucola.


----------



## Citrine

^That looks so good right about now.



sanria22 said:


> Cool! I think I have an idea of what you made.. is that sticky rice with some type of mushroom or meat? I could be wrong..


yeah, that's exactly what it is...that thing that you sometimes find at some dim sum places. Really liked them so I thought I'd try to make it using a recipe I found in a recipe book. Was pretty close.


----------



## estse

whiterabbit said:


> I wish I could cook some of you people.


Oh, I've had human, but never SAS human!

Is cannibalism back in style? That would make it okay - if it were in style.

Just like hitting planes with buildings!


----------



## coeur_brise

Citrine said:


> yeah, that's exactly what it is...that thing that you sometimes find at some dim sum places. Really liked them so I thought I'd try to make it using a recipe I found in a recipe book. Was pretty close.


Cool, never had dim sum before, but it reminds me of a vietnamese type thing very similar to it (with banana leaves and pork).


----------



## Parcius

Hiccups said:


> there's something about grilled ham & cheese croissants that just do it for me. *shrugs*.


That looks soo good


----------



## Owl-99

melodymuffin said:


>


Now that looks good enough to eat. :yes


----------



## A SAD Finn

Chicken, mushrooms, onion, garlic, tarragon, cream, rice. White wine would make a perfect final touch but unfortunately I can't afford it at the moment.


----------



## MindOverMood

This whole thread


----------



## offbyone

A SAD Finn said:


> Chicken, mushrooms, onion, garlic, tarragon, cream, rice. White wine would make a perfect final touch but unfortunately I can't afford it at the moment.


That looks fantastic!


----------



## A SAD Finn

^Thanks, I'll be back. This is gonna be my new favorite thread. Trying to take a good picture of your food is actually quite hard. Hope I'll learn to master that.


----------



## Hiccups

mmmmmmmmmm chicken mushroom ~~~

pesto & garlic bread ~~~


----------



## A SAD Finn

^ Got to try that

Here is what I made a couple of hours ago. There are salmon, potatoes, dill and some lemon juice. The potatoes were grown in my parents' small patch and were absolutely delicious. You can't get any better potatoes than that. They are actually smaller than how they appear in the photo.


----------



## Tentative

A SAD Finn said:


> ^ Got to try that
> 
> Here is what I made a couple of hours ago. There are salmon, potatoes, dill and some lemon juice. The potatoes were grown in my parents' small patch and were absolutely delicious. You can't get any better potatoes than that. They are actually smaller than how they appear in the photo.


Wow, I'd love to try your dish! That looks delicious. I could tell the potatoes came right off of the land. It is the season for potatoes, after all. I love eating potatoes like that just with a bit of butter and salt.

I'd post pictures of my own concoctions, but I don't have a decent camera.


----------



## sean88

Hiccups said:


> there's something about grilled ham & cheese croissants that just do it for me. *shrugs*.


That looks delicious!


----------



## pita

Green beans (duh), fried plantain, ackee and tomato.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

pita said:


> Green beans (duh), fried plantain, ackee and tomato.


Where's the beef?

j/k looks feckin delish!


----------



## heyJude

Hiccups said:


> there's something about grilled ham & cheese croissants that just do it for me. *shrugs*.


These look soooo yummy! Great, now I'm hungry...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

pita said:


> Green beans (duh), fried plantain, ackee and tomato.


And beer. Looks good.


----------



## offbyone

Panfried Haddock, somewhat hashed potatoes, and a bit of salad-y slaw.


----------



## NumeroUno

Why did I open this thread at 3am when I last ate at 4pm? Damn. Nommmmm.


----------



## Lostinsilence

So I haven't posted here in a while...

Chicken & broccoli stir fry w/ steamed rice. Taster better then it looks. I didn't use breast meat because I ate it the previous night...


IMG_0956a by green man 86, on Flickr

Berry almond chicken salad. So I stole the idea from Wendy's... but I make it better.
Spring mix greens, slivered almonds, blueberries, sliced strawberries, asiago cheese,drizzled with Ken's Steakhouse Italian dressing, and grilled chicken(This is literally the chicken breast that waffle house uses, I buy the chicken breast from the manager. LOLZ).


IMG_1043 by green man 86, on Flickr

I made/grew these Habanero peppers(SUPER HOT).


IMG_1037 by green man 86, on Flickr

That is all for now...laterz


----------



## ApathyDivine

Shephard's pie I made tonight


----------



## kosherpiggy

my ugly chocolate-chip pancakes ♡


----------



## Monotony

offbyone said:


> Panfried Haddock, somewhat hashed potatoes, and a bit of salad-y slaw.


Looks good except for the salad I cant stand that stuff.


----------



## Girl Looking Into Me

Delicious BLT and coffee =)


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Typical breakfast, eggs, toast, and turd.


----------



## thewall

Lostinsilence said:


> I made/grew these Habanero peppers(SUPER HOT).
> 
> 
> IMG_1037 by green man 86, on Flickr
> 
> That is all for now...laterz


What a bright, beautiful orange color! They look too pretty to eat.


----------



## A SAD Finn

thewall said:


> What a bright, beautiful orange color! They look too pretty to eat.


I believe they are meant to be admired for their beauty, not for their taste. I once tasted a very small piece of Habanero and I was in PAIN for a long time afterwards. Always use gloves when handling hot peppers. I once made the mistake of not using them and going to a sauna later in the evening. That was quite an experience.

Here is something I call jambalaya although I don't know how much it's like the real deal. There is rice, onion, celery, red pepper (couldn't find green) and seafood. Seasoned with paprika powder, cayenne powder, thyme, oregano, turmeric and fresh parsley.










Here is some couscous with mixed veggies.


----------



## MaxPower

Hiccups said:


> there's something about grilled ham & cheese croissants that just do it for me. *shrugs*.


:fall You're going to share, right?:bat


----------



## Invisigirl

Lostinsilence said:


> IMG_1043 by green man 86, on Flickr
> 
> I made/grew these Habanero peppers(SUPER HOT).
> 
> 
> IMG_1037 by green man 86, on Flickr
> 
> That is all for now...laterz


Hot peppers make everything better.

I made bread pudding. It isn't photogenic enough for this thread, but it tastes better than it looks.


----------



## Lostinsilence

A SAD Finn said:


> I believe they are meant to be admired for their beauty, not for their taste. I once tasted a very small piece of Habanero and I was in PAIN for a long time afterwards. Always use gloves when handling hot peppers. I once made the mistake of not using them and going to a sauna later in the evening. That was quite an experience.


Actually my dad eats them raw just like that without cooking it or anything(with a meal, of course). But I mostly just grow them to make homemade salsa. I grow all kinds of veggies & fruits. Most of the time one pepper is meant to flavor a whole dish that you are cooking. Adds lots of flavor IMHO. Just the other day on craigslist, an aspiring candy maker made candied Habanero peppers. And she was giving them away for people to try. Basically looked like those sour candy worms you buy at the convenience store. LOL

I like your Jambalaya. LOL on all the parsley, I do that sometimes. I LOVE COUSCOUS, been wanting to make some, but never remember to buy it at the grocery store.


----------



## Lostinsilence

Back again...

This is a Torta(mexican sandwich) with a little twist...Added a fried egg

Toasted bread with butter, slice of colby jack cheese,1 fried egg, avocado spread, 2 thinly sliced tomatoes, grilled fajitas(real ones, LOL), and my homemade salsa. Very delicious... Just finished eating it.


IMG_1203 by green man 86, on Flickr
IMG_1204 by green man 86, on Flickr


----------



## A SAD Finn

^ Wow, looks like a perfect breakfast!

I was hungry today:










Beef was good, but the potatoes were the most delicious thing in a long time. This is actually how I like my cooking, simple and delicious. Those wonderful potatoes were grown by my parents. The only thing you need after that is butter, some rosemary, salt and pepper and lots of love.


----------



## Hiccups

http://imgur.com/1eZHR











_again..._ it's just that good xP


----------



## Kakumbus

gosh this thread ^^, well too bad i didnt post pictures of when i was cooking, dont have time now with work, well i dont take the time, cereal protein shakes , oatmeal and ham sandwich lol.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Last night's dinner. Pita pizzas with chicken, red onion, cherry tomatoes, and small dabs of chipotle barbecue sauce.


----------



## lanzman

Homemade Chile Rellenos and Green Chile Sauce. Love me some Mexican food!


----------



## GunnyHighway

Strawberry, raspberry, banana muffins.


----------



## Paul

Made by microwaving some packages and slices and heaping them on a plate, but hey that counts.


----------



## riptide991

Not of the actual food, but same thing just I put a lot of kehcorpz into mine so it makes it better. The secret to good manicotti is to use crepes. Never fails to make people melt.


----------



## Haunty

Cookie bars, omnomnoms :troll


----------



## Parcius

What I had for breakfast today:










This thread makes me hungryy


----------



## Parcius

GunnyHighway said:


> Strawberry, raspberry, banana muffins.


Ohh my!


----------



## GunnyHighway

Parcius said:


> Ohh my!


Hehe.

Sadly they spoiled pretty fast. I'll probably just do a plain banana muffin next, should last longer!


----------



## riptide991

Cooked these babies for my date. Other then her tongue turning black and a bit of crunchiness, I think things went well, hope she calls me.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Hiccups said:


> http://imgur.com/1eZHR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _again..._ it's just that good xP




Recipe, please?


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Parcius said:


> What I had for breakfast today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread makes me hungryy


Did you make those beans from scratch? If so, could you send me the recipe, please? Thanks! =D


----------



## lilyamongthorns

offbyone said:


> Panfried Haddock, somewhat hashed potatoes, and a bit of salad-y slaw.


Seriously, I want the recipe for that. Please?


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Paul said:


> Made by microwaving some packages and slices and heaping them on a plate, but hey that counts.




Haha, wow.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Tuna, celery, lemon, and pepper on a dutch crunch bread. Smothered with shredded marble cheese!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Man, you all make some delicious looking stuff. Let me come over and try sample some of that delish food! Looks supa ono!!!!!! Well, here is a local fav SPAM RICE AND EGGS with some KIM CHI to put my Korean stamp on this mofo.


----------



## A SAD Finn

A huge pile of potatoes, meatballs and wild mushrooms is a Spanish-style sauce.


----------



## Charmander

*looking at this thread in envy because I can just about boil an egg*


----------



## meeps

whiterabbit said:


> Breakfast.


you cut the pizza with scissors?


----------



## pastels




----------



## christ~in~me

Roasted red pepper hummus with sweet potato chips!


----------



## christ~in~me

Haunty said:


> Cookie bars, omnomnoms :troll


my guilty pleasure


----------



## Parcius




----------



## A SAD Finn

Potatoes, pork and mushroom sauce. The sauce may not look that spectacular but the taste was awesome.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Parcius said:


>


 You made that? It must've tasted sooooo good.


----------



## Michael 0

Penne Rustica
http://i50.tinypic.com/etz3w8.jpg

Burger
http://i50.tinypic.com/34zkgph.jpg

General Tso Chicken
http://i50.tinypic.com/2hxmsxx.jpg

Pizza
http://i49.tinypic.com/1zlbuhc.jpg

Strawberry Pinwheel Pastries
http://i50.tinypic.com/20gy5pf.jpg


----------



## lilyamongthorns

pastels said:


>


LOL. Let me guess, you made a delicious gourmet meal and licked the plate clean?


----------



## Glambada

Sorry I couldn't resize the image.


----------



## TheRealM

Oreo cake! :boogie Can't wait to eat it.. This thread makes me so hungry! And that cupcake looked amazing, Glambada! That's how I try to make mine, but they never look that good..


----------



## Glambada

TheRealM said:


> Oreo cake! :boogie Can't wait to eat it.. This thread makes me so hungry! And that cupcake looked amazing, Glambada! That's how I try to make mine, but they never look that good..


THANKS!  Omg, I've been seeing alot of oreo cakes lately...its a sign for me to eat one, lol. Mmm, that looks so good.


----------



## Rachelchloe

Yellow butter cupcakes with chocolate chip cookie dough inside! Getting ready to go into the oven.


----------



## Rachelchloe

Ventura said:


> I want some :c


Aren't you visiting your someone soon? Doesn't he live close to me?


----------



## GunnyHighway

Sorry for the huge picture. Curry chicken salad with red apple, celery, and pecans. Cayenne pepper and curry powder for spices, mixed into the mayo. Lettuce instead of a pita or tortilla, keeping it healthy!


----------



## smevel

How about a knuckle sandwich?!


----------



## cak

About a month ago..


----------



## colder

Parcius said:


>


Looks like a guy made the icing for you.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Shrimp stir fry with carrots, celery, red pepper, orange pepper, red onion, green onion, garlic, and (unpictured) brown rice. Sauce was just garlic butter, lemon juice, and a crapload of chili pepper.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Here's more. Cooking is fun when it's quick :b

Cast iron pan fried chicken with my personal spice mix, potatoes (only had canned potatoes, boo), and green beans fried with garlic, lemon, and some olive oil .










Slow cooker chicken in a wet paprika based rub, mixed veggies, and long grain/wild rice cooked in chicken broth. My first slow cooker meal ever, chicken was a bit dry sadly.










My breakfast for the past two days. Oats cooked with cinnamon, nutmeg, honey, mashed bananas, and some milk. Rest of the banana for garnish, along with some brown sugar. Also known as banana bread oatmeal 










Dinner for tonight, shrimp salad in a leaf of romaine lettuce. Salad consists of shredded carrot, celery, onion, a hard boiled egg, and some low fat mayo. I fried the shrimp with a very small amount of garlic butter and a clove of garlic beforehand, just for some extra flavour. (Didn't realize how noisy that picture was...whoops.)


----------



## Barette

Gunny, I want you as a personal chef.


----------



## A SAD Finn

^ Looks very tasty, but what the hell are canned potatoes??? Are they cooked or raw? I really have to check out if they are available at my local supermarket, though I highly doubt that.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Barette said:


> Gunny, I want you as a personal chef.


Hehe. It'd be nice to try some recipes, but they're definitely not feasible for a single person. Maybe I need to make a couple big meals for SAS :b



A SAD Finn said:


> ^ Looks very tasty, but what the hell are canned potatoes??? Are they cooked or raw? I really have to check out if they are available at my local supermarket, though I highly doubt that.


They're just small white potatoes, already peeled and cooked; preserved in saltwater and whatever else they tossed in there. They're convenient to have on hand if something really _*needs*_ potatoes and you don't want to go buy a whole bag. You sacrifice the skin and a lot of extra sodium for the convenience however.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Vegan Chili


----------



## huh

^ looks a lot like the chili I made last week.

Some cookies I made


----------



## thewall

NeedleInTheHay said:


> Vegan Chili


Sous chef credit, please.


----------



## Raphael200

Ag sies!Is this what u eat!.................I like it,hehehehehehe.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Shrimp tacos. Shrimp covered in a home made spice mix, shredded lettuce, diced green onion, hot salsa, and a small amount of peppercorn ranch dressing. All wrapped up in a nice whole wheat tortilla.


----------



## Angst

Made food for my friends today, stuffed aubergine with mince and beans, served with a spicy tomato sauce and salad =)


----------



## Angst

Parcius said:


>


Ohhhh, reminds me so much about Norway, looks delish


----------



## mjmagpie

I love this but I can't play I made a beautiful big elk heart with this stuffed wild rice oyster mushrooms and bok choy but I can't take a picture of it and get it on here! I'm so proud to dammit!


----------



## Lostinsilence

Salisbury steak, brown rice, vegetable medley


IMG_1228 by green man 86, on Flickr


----------



## purplerainx3

A dramatic picture of typical tofu stir-fry.


----------



## Chieve

There is so much good looking food here, im getting kind of hungry...


----------



## kiirby

Made some pizza with my sister the other day.




























EDIT: Sorry about the image size, but yes I am too lazy to fix it.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

I was a little hungry, just a little, so I prepared myself a mini hamburger


----------



## catcharay

^ 
zomg that is huge..but anyways you forgot the side order of fries to match


----------



## NoHeart

Pasta time!


----------



## bullsfan

NoHeart said:


> Pasta time!


I'm hungry right now. :lol But it does look good.


----------



## No Name

What I live on:








...I know, it's exciting.


----------



## Bawsome

My first proper cooked dinner in my new apartment.


----------



## vienna812




----------



## Eyesontheskies

Ok I didn't technically make it. But this is what I got from my job when my shift was over and I did put it in the bowl lol. I know it looks gross but it's delicious. It's tomato basil soup with breadsticks in it. Sorry the picture is upside down lol


----------



## Metal_Heart

Typical Paleo Dinner. Garlic and spinach stuffed chicken wrapped in parma ham and lemons, with sweet potato fries and salad.


----------



## Eyesontheskies

Metal_Heart said:


> Typical Paleo Dinner. Garlic and spinach stuffed chicken wrapped in parma ham and lemons, with sweet potato fries and salad.


Omg I love sweet potato fries! Everyone I know thinks that they are gross lol. I love them with ketchup


----------



## Metal_Heart

Eyesontheskies said:


> Omg I love sweet potato fries! Everyone I know thinks that they are gross lol. I love them with ketchup


I LOVE them, as long as they're fried or baked in extra virgin olive oil. I don't eat white potatoes so sweet potatoes make a nice change from the usual veg


----------



## DaveCan

All vegetarian big salad supper.. Hadn't tossed it yet or added the extra virgin olive oil and balsamic.. I eat these lots, sometimes with salmon, or also baked curried chicken breasts for a warm salad, yummy


----------



## hanzitalaura

*some of my cooking*

View attachment 15113


View attachment 15121


View attachment 15129


----------



## Metal_Heart

hanzitalaura said:


> View attachment 15113
> 
> 
> View attachment 15121
> 
> 
> View attachment 15129


Those look so amazing!


----------



## AlchemyFire

It's best not to ask what this is....


----------



## hanzitalaura

Metal_Heart said:


> Those look so amazing!


Thanks!


----------



## ForBrighterDays

I'm taking an evening class for Mexican and Mediterranean cookery.


----------



## Charmander

Illusions said:


> I'm taking an evening class for Mexican and Mediterranean cookery.


Looks amazing!


----------



## ForBrighterDays

Charmander said:


> Looks amazing!


Thanks.  It's been tapas for the last five weeks, everything's so tasty.


----------



## Amocholes

I did this for Christmas. Apple Crisp Cheesecake.


----------



## Wingman01

pizzacat 012 by cbrown9605, on Flickr


----------



## Wingman01

What's the recipe for that apple crisp cheesecake please?


----------



## Amocholes

Wingman01 said:


> What's the recipe for that apple crisp cheesecake please?


I'll have to post it when I get home.


----------



## Metal_Heart

Illusions said:


> I'm taking an evening class for Mexican and Mediterranean cookery.


That sounds amazing! Where abouts in the UK are you from? I'd love to go to themed cooking classes


----------



## Amocholes

Wingman01 said:


> What's the recipe for that apple crisp cheesecake please?


*Apple Crisp Cheesecake*

•	2 3/4 pounds large Granny Smith apples (about 6 apples) 
•	1 2/3 cups firmly packed light brown sugar, divided
•	1 tablespoon butter 
•	2 cups oatmeal
•	3 teaspoons cinnamon
•	1/2 cup melted butter 
•	1/2 cup finely chopped pecans 
•	3 (8-oz.) packages cream cheese, softened 
•	2 teaspoons vanilla extract
•	2 tablespoons lemon juice
•	3 large eggs
•	1/4 cup apple jelly​*Preparation*
1. Peel apples, and cut into 1/2-inch-thick wedges. Toss together apples and 1/3 cup brown sugar and 1 teaspoon cinnamon. Melt 1 Tbsp. butter in a large skillet over medium-high heat; add apple mixture, and sauté 5 to 6 minutes or until crisp-tender and golden. Cool completely (about 30 minutes).
2. Meanwhile, preheat oven to 350º. Stir together oatmeal and next 3 ingredients in a medium bowl until well blended. Press mixture on bottom and 1 1/2 inches up sides of a 9-inch springform pan. Bake 10 to 12. Remove to a wire rack, and cool crust completely before filling (about 30 minutes).
3. Beat cream cheese, vanilla, lemon juice and remaining 1 1/3 cups brown sugar at medium speed with a heavy-duty electric stand mixer until blended and smooth. Add eggs, 1 at a time, beating just until blended after each addition. Pour batter into prepared crust. Arrange apples over cream cheese mixture.
4. Bake at 350º for 55 minutes to 1 hour and 5 minutes or until set. Remove from oven, and gently run a knife around outer edge of cheesecake to loosen from sides of pan. (Do not remove sides of pan.) Cool completely on a wire rack (about 2 hours). Cover and chill 8 to 24 hours.
5.	5. Cook apple jelly and 1 tsp. water in a small saucepan over medium heat stirring constantly 2 to 3 minutes or until jelly is melted; or about 2 minutes in the microwave, brush over apples on top of cheesecake.


----------



## lzzy

That seems delicious Amocholes, I really have to try it!


----------



## Wingman01

Thank you very much Amocholes.


----------



## itsjustin

I just gained 50lbs!


----------



## lad

They look gooooood.


----------



## ForBrighterDays




----------



## ravens




----------



## slytherin

Restoring this thread for a wondrous occurrence in my life...the day my roommate made bacon mac n cheese pie:








And in case you were wondering, yes that is bacon latticing.


----------



## Daveyboy

slytherin said:


> Restoring this thread for a wondrous occurrence in my life...the day my roommate made bacon mac n cheese pie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in case you were wondering, yes that is bacon latticing.


Wow..That looks great..I am so hungry right now..


----------



## RayOfLight123

Im so hungry


----------



## Billius

cheese egg and homemade vegeburger sandwich, beetroot made it pink


----------



## thewall

bread, glorious bread


----------



## nickelbird

From the dennys I used to cook at for all of 2 months lol
This was a late night order for a bodybuilder type..
SO MANY TOPPINGS....


----------



## ForBrighterDays

^ :O Was it the guy from Man Vs Food? Jeez.


----------



## Blue Bird

The most recent things I cooked. I didn't make the crust. I just used some Naan bread I bought.

SN: Is there a way to insert the image in the post if it's on my computer and not on the web?


----------



## huh

slytherin said:


> Restoring this thread for a wondrous occurrence in my life...the day my roommate made bacon mac n cheese pie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in case you were wondering, yes that is bacon latticing.


That's a heart attack waiting to happen... :um


----------



## nickelbird

Illusions said:


> ^ :O Was it the guy from Man Vs Food? Jeez.


Lol I was wondering the same thing when I got the footlong ticket in my window.
HE ATE EVERY SINGLE BITE WITH HASHBROWNS AND AN ICECREAM SMOOTHIE... @[email protected]


----------



## AceEmoKid

slytherin said:


> Restoring this thread for a wondrous occurrence in my life...the day my roommate made bacon mac n cheese pie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in case you were wondering, yes that is bacon latticing.


Oh my god....Not even a huge fan of bacon, or any meat for that matter, but man. Looks dangerously delicious. My mouth is watering lol.


----------



## enfield

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kitfo

i just made a new batch. YUM.








(the corner is empty because i just ate some! the beef and butter come from grassfed cows).


----------



## Still Waters

enfield said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kitfo
> 
> i just made a new batch. YUM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the corner is empty because i just ate some! the beef and butter come from grassfed cows).


Aren't you afraid you'll get sick from e-coli?


----------



## enfield

Still Waters said:


> Aren't you afraid you'll get sick from e-coli?


no, that's *one* irrational fear which i don't actually succumb to.


----------



## user19981

I should not have come in here hungry.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Made these for my sisters first birthday!


----------



## Bawsome

****ing amaazing cottage pie


----------



## Farideh

Salad Olivieh aka Persian Potato Salad. Delicious. The decor is suppose to be a sun. This was for a Persian picnic to celebrate the Persian New Year.


----------



## Farideh

thewall said:


> bread, glorious bread


Now that is some bread.


----------



## ravens




----------



## ravens




----------



## vancouver

I made it.


----------



## ravens




----------



## Junicorn

vancouver said:


> I made it.


My god. How long did that take you to cook?!.


----------



## vancouver

Junicorn said:


> My god. How long did that take you to cook?!.


45 minutes


----------



## lzzy




----------



## ravens




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## allgood22

Shrimp etouffee with Andouille sausage. The etouffee is homemade.


----------



## mistylake

ravens said:


>


that looks delicious! :yes


----------



## ravens




----------



## ravens




----------



## slytherin

ravens said:


>


My mouth is literally watering


----------



## avocado95

Vegan pasta.


----------



## Sacrieur

I am contemplating how to eat this thread right now.


----------



## Canucklehead

Cheat day son!


----------



## boundforglorywt

Canucklehead said:


> Cheat day son!


Mirin', that looks amazing.


----------



## ravens




----------



## leonardess

ooh ooh! when my next batch of sweet potato chips are done, i'll post a piccie!


----------



## splattice

whiterabbit said:


> This is the last time I try to do anything.


That served piping hot with icecream :yes There should be a smiley for salivating all over the keyboard.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom




----------



## Beingofglass

opcornThis thread is DELICIOUS! I'll see if I can contribute one of these days.


----------



## catcharay

whiterabbit said:


> This is the last time I try to do anything.


hehe, it's okay..I would still love to eat it :teeth


----------



## catcharay

Dinner at Tiffany's .....hardy har har (my name is Tiffany)


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

catcharay said:


> Dinner at Tiffany's .....hardy har har (my name is Tiffany)


What is breakfast like at Tiffany's? Hehehehehehehehe.

Anyway, looks like you have mad skillz. *gets hungry*


----------



## catcharay

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu so much

It made me have a sick stomach and the same today. I realise now, cottage cheese is the culprit..


----------



## catcharay

Being healthy!


----------



## ravens




----------



## catcharay




----------



## catcharay

goddamn this camera is ****e
it was appetising........to me


----------



## catcharay




----------



## Auroras

My play on ramen :wink


----------



## StrangePeaches

Kale, eggs, golden raisins


----------



## catcharay

poached eggs, delicious. Kale is something I want to utilize


----------



## catcharay

Auroras said:


> My play on ramen :wink
> View attachment 24098


So vibrant and healthy..and pretty lol. Love it


----------



## Auroras

catcharay said:


> So vibrant and healthy..and pretty lol. Love it


Thanks. I like playing with my food :b


----------



## catcharay

We are going out for a picnic today:
salmon sushi and green tea with lemon


----------



## zomgz

Oh god why did I click on this thread. I'm starving now and have nothing to eat.


----------



## catcharay

Sunday roast lamb dinner for lunch


----------



## zomgz




----------



## rdrr




----------



## nml

need to make a homemade pizza again


----------



## catcharay

whooo revival happening


----------



## catcharay

zomgz said:


>


What type of dressing is that?
It looks really delicious


----------



## catcharay

Vietnamese salad and sausage lol .. a mismatch
the sausage doesn't look too tasty but it's edible


----------



## zomgz

catcharay said:


> What type of dressing is that?
> It looks really delicious


I just used a pretty generic balsamic dressing that was pretty heavy on the oil. It worked out really well!


----------



## catcharay

Heavy on the oil lol..my type of dressing

This is a Korean spicy shrimp dish


I'm going to cook more Korean

And I'm going to have Sara lee ice cream for dessert, pretty soon


----------



## catcharay

Osso bucco w/ herbed cous cous
the veal didn't fall off the bone cos i was too hungry to wait any longer


----------



## Green Eyes

What I made last week:


----------



## catcharay

Green Eyes said:


> What I made last week:


Looks so fresh, healthy and delicious; all of them.

Is that noodles in the first pic?
What is that eggplant recipe? I've got eggplant in the fridge lol


----------



## ravens




----------



## catcharay

Food I made:










Eggs benedict with hollandaise sauce, Vietnamese rice paper rolls, totally unauthentic Borsch, Thai tofu noodle soup, Korean steamed eggplant with soy and sesame dressing , seafood pizza!!, Japanese 'soba' noodles with a peanut sauce


----------



## catcharay

ravens said:


>


Delicious looking! I could eat it now for dessert


----------



## nml

catcharay said:


> Eggs benedict with hollandaise sauce, Vietnamese rice paper rolls, totally unauthentic Borsch, Thai tofu noodle soup, Korean steamed eggplant with soy and sesame dressing , seafood pizza!!, Japanese 'soba' noodles with a peanut sauce


Looks tasty! the rice rolls look interesting










a Gordon Ramsey duck legs thing I made a while ago. what a pain in the bum this was.


----------



## Charmander

All of this looks amazing.


----------



## MiMiK

catcharay said:


> Food I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eggs benedict with hollandaise sauce, Vietnamese rice paper rolls, totally unauthentic Borsch, Thai tofu noodle soup, Korean steamed eggplant with soy and sesame dressing , seafood pizza!!, Japanese 'soba' noodles with a peanut sauce


 did you really make all that?


----------



## catcharay

nml said:


> Looks tasty! the rice rolls look interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a Gordon Ramsey duck legs thing I made a while ago. what a pain in the bum this was.


I'm totally going to make that duck recipe; yours look really tasty. I've always wanted to look into Gordon ramsey's recipes. Atm, I'm more of a Jamie Oliver fan.



MiMiK said:


> did you really make all that?


Yesss I did, mainly for comfort dinners because it's cold and wintry 


Charmander said:


> All of this looks amazing.


I know! I love looking at food, so I'm trying to revive this thread lol. It's nice to see what SAS'ers cook


----------



## MiMiK

catcharay said:


> Yesss I did


are you married? lol


----------



## nml

catcharay said:


> I'm totally going to make that duck recipe; yours look really tasty. I've always wanted to look into Gordon ramsey's recipes. Atm, I'm more of a Jamie Oliver fan


you should, duck's lovely, and put a pic up! I forget the exact recipe, it had some sherry vinegar in it, along with some other things  I had to flambé the sauce, which is always fun  I like Jamie too, I'm told his restaurants are good also.

a little pilau rice dish










And a roast joint of lamb


----------



## Auroras

It was pork chops on the grill with roasted corn and a mix salad last night. Yum


----------



## rdrr




----------



## catcharay

MiMiK said:


> are you married? lol


Not yet! my b/f hasn't proposed (hint, hint). I know it looks like I'm a domestic wife with a lot cooking but I really don't cook that much! Usually I will make things in big batches and freeze them. Plus, I like to eat nice foods too you know..so I cook for me, me, me (as well)lol



nml said:


> you should, duck's lovely, and put a pic up! I forget the exact recipe, it had some sherry vinegar in it, along with some other things


I'll buy duck next week and will surely put a pic up.......if it's successful lol



nml said:


> a little pilau rice dish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a roast joint of lamb


My god, that is a kick *** dinner. I love flavoured rice so much


----------



## catcharay

rdrr said:


>


I made chicken parmigiana the other night too lol


----------



## ravens




----------



## catcharay

Is that a rice, meat patty?

foods I made this past week:
curry w/ rice, fried rice with Chinese sausage, meat pie, meat pie with potato curry filling, kale chips!! (omg dudes, it actually taste like potato crisps w/o saturated fats - it satiates my craving for chips), scrambled eggs, tomato rissoni


----------



## Diegoo

Basically red lentils and a million other things cooked together, with rice.


----------



## Auroras

catcharay said:


> Is that a rice, meat patty?
> 
> foods I made this past week:
> curry w/ rice, fried rice with Chinese sausage, meat pie, meat pie with potato curry filling, kale chips!! (omg dudes, it actually taste like potato crisps w/o saturated fats - it satiates my craving for chips), scrambled eggs, tomato rissoni


The meat pie looks yummy. I have a package of chinese sausage for fried rice but it's just sitting in my fridge chillin'


----------



## catcharay

Auroras said:


> The meat pie looks yummy.


Thank you:b



Auroras said:


> I have a package of chinese sausage for fried rice but it's just sitting in my fridge chillin'


Lol, well what are you waiting for hmm?? You should post more of your foods too!


----------



## Auroras

catcharay said:


> Thank you:b
> 
> Lol, well what are you waiting for hmm?? You should post more of your foods too!


I keep some of foods in the photo album on my SAS profile. Enthusiastic cook here! :b

Here's a few of mine... (click to enlarge)


----------



## Whatev

Must not visit this thread late night.

Nice work everyone!


----------



## ravens




----------



## catcharay

Auroras said:


> I keep some of foods in the photo album on my SAS profile. Enthusiastic cook here! :b
> 
> Here's a few of mine... (click to enlarge)
> 
> View attachment 25417
> 
> 
> View attachment 25433
> 
> 
> View attachment 25425


Your food looks amazinggg!! So delicious looking, all of them. Enthusiastic and talented


----------



## catcharay

Canh Chua(Vietnamese tomato soup), chicken soup, pitiful crumbed chicken lol, chicken and egg coleslaw, xiu mai (Vietnamese meatballs w/ baguette), basa fillets

I wanted to make a duck recipe Ramsey style, but duck is certainly not poor man's food lol..Browsing the meat section, I saw the price and subtlety sidled my way to the mince meat offerings cos yep, that's exactly what I was there for


----------



## catcharay

Auroras said:


> I keep some of foods in the photo album on my SAS profile. Enthusiastic cook here! :b
> 
> Here's a few of mine... (click to enlarge)
> 
> View attachment 25417
> 
> 
> View attachment 25433
> 
> 
> View attachment 25425


I quoted you already and I'm not sure you received it...
To reiterate, it's amazing looking and beautifully made!!; and I pretty much want to hog it in one sitting lol


----------



## Auroras

catcharay said:


> I quoted you already and I'm not sure you received it...
> To reiterate, it's amazing looking and beautifully made!!; and I pretty much want to hog it in one sitting lol


Thanks.

You're making me crave the canh chua! :b


----------



## Auroras

Had pork steamed buns yesterday









Put together spring rolls for lunch today


----------



## catcharay

Auroras said:


> Had pork steamed buns yesterday
> 
> View attachment 25697


I haven't had them in a lonng time. So yum, I want to make some too. Is this a recipe from your mum?


----------



## Auroras

catcharay said:


> I haven't had them in a lonng time. So yum, I want to make some too. Is this a recipe from your mum?


It's from good old mom's recipe, she taught me how to cook.

I made a dozen and threw half in the freezer. I do leftovers


----------



## catcharay

Auroras said:


> It's from good old mom's recipe, she taught me how to cook.
> 
> I made a dozen and threw half in the freezer. I do leftovers


Oh yeah, I thought so..my mum used to make it too but I had never asked her how to make it. Next time! ( or do google thang)

I have a lot of things frozen too. There should be no excuses cos my b/f is supposed to eat it all -_- Like I made wontons yesterday, but he isn't too fond of it cos of the coriander I put in the pork..ahh well


----------



## catcharay

Prosciutto ..had a 2 for the price of one so I went ahead and got it..sometimes, you just got to treat yo'self


----------



## ravens

Spaghetti I made today.


----------



## Auroras

catcharay said:


> Prosciutto ..had a 2 for the price of one so I went ahead and got it..sometimes, you just got to treat yo'self





ravens said:


> Spaghetti I made today.


I should not come here on an empty stomach. Everything looks so good, even the simple dishes! *stomach growls*


----------



## ravens




----------



## catcharay

Auroras said:


> I should not come here on an empty stomach. Everything looks so good, even the simple dishes! *stomach growls*


I know! It's far too dangerous to enter this thread while on an empty stomach



ravens said:


>


Sooo tantalizing


----------



## catcharay

Just simple: rice noodles and pork meatballs w pickled carrots on top
My camera phone is really bad..really sorry


----------



## ravens




----------



## Auroras

catcharay said:


> Just simple: rice noodles and pork meatballs w pickled carrots on top
> My camera phone is really bad..really sorry


Fish sauce to go with it?


ravens said:


>


That garlic bread looks yummy.


----------



## ravens

Penne with shrimp and sauce.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Ramen with added veggies and a raw egg. ( This is how you eat when your broke ).


----------



## gunner21

RelinquishedHell said:


> Ramen with added veggies and a raw egg. ( This is how you eat when your broke ).


A wise man once said that ramens with hot sauce taste exactly like poverty.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

gunner21 said:


> A wise man once said that ramens with hot sauce taste exactly like poverty.


With the stuff I put in it, I feel like I'm eating like a king. Mixed veggies, egg, soy sauce, sriracha, and sometimes shrimp.


----------



## itsjustin

Made from scratch. Pumpkin & brain muffins, pumpkin & cocoa brownies.


----------



## boas

I've just browsed through this entire thread. Now my mouth is watering, and I have nothing of any flavour in my cupboard. Well, there's a burger van round the corner that stays open until the early hours for drunk students. **** you, standards.


----------



## ravens

Linguine with shrimp and diced tomatoes.


----------



## JitteryJack

Looks like we've got some real michelin star chefs in here! 

Well I made this and am proud of it


----------



## Auroras

I'm on a diet for the next 2 weeks. So ramen it is.


----------



## Noca

Honey sloppy joe using ground turkey instead of beef on a toasted rosemary slice of bread with a baked potato, covered in cheese and honey/tarragon roasted nuts.

It tasted really good so...


----------



## ravens




----------



## bunnypie

everything here looks sooooo yummmzaaa *drool*


----------



## jap

^MAde this yesterday.Don't know what to call it because I just made it without any recipe  First time posting here. :s xD


----------



## ravens




----------



## FunkyFedoras

holy hell i am so hungry right now. 
ravens, you look like you can cook. good for you sir 
and auroras, that ramen looks so good
and jap, that rice with eggs (i think?) loooks like i could use some right now 
and catcharay, i like all of the pictures of food you posted 

so jealous of your cooking skills


----------



## jap

FunkyFedoras said:


> and jap, that rice with eggs (i think?) loooks like i could use some right now


Yes it is egg xD Thanks 

Here's another one that I made tonight.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

ravens said:


>





ravens said:


>


 yum!


----------



## Cam1

jap said:


> Yes it is egg xD Thanks
> 
> Here's another one that I made tonight.


Wow, that looks amazing Jap. What is it? This is like my new favorite thread.


----------



## jap

Cam1 said:


> Wow, that looks amazing Jap. What is it? This is like my new favorite thread.


Thanks Cam! It's a traditional dessert from the Philippines. I don't know why it has a spanish name though. But in english, it's créme caramel or caramel custard. I just put Spun Sugar for the plating. XD


----------



## ravens




----------



## ravens




----------



## Owl-99

ravens said:


>


Is that piece for me? :b


----------



## ravens

tannasg said:


> Is that piece for me? :b


Hey there's plenty left. :b


----------



## imm0rtAl

Much enjoyed.


----------



## Morgenstern

itsjustin said:


> Made from scratch. Pumpkin & brain muffins, pumpkin & cocoa brownies.


Pumpkin and BRAIN  Hehe.

They look delicious, I love bran muffins.



ravens said:


>


Very nice! I'm salivating over here.


----------



## ravens




----------



## Zeeshan

I didnt eat it


----------



## nml

jap said:


> Yes it is egg xD Thanks
> 
> Here's another one that I made tonight.


nice spun sugar. shame about the plating though 



a chicken saag, with curry leaves and mustard seeds in the rice. Really should get some curry trays.


----------



## ravens

nml said:


> nice spun sugar. shame about the plating though
> 
> 
> 
> a chicken saag, with curry leaves and mustard seeds in the rice. Really should get some curry trays.


Looks delicious.


----------



## nml

thanks


----------



## ravens




----------



## Stilla

#noregrets


----------



## ravens




----------



## starsonfire

I make edible spaghetti.


----------



## FunkyFedoras

This thread is killing me. I love all of this food!!! Especially the cakes.


----------



## MiMiK

i want spaghetti now so bad!


----------



## ravens




----------



## AceEmoKid

Spontaneously went out and bought ingredients to contribute to Thanksgiving. It's a spinach, cheese, onion, & mushroom quesadilla. Most everyone who tried it loved it, so I'm really happy.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Cheap burritos+ Salsa+ Cheese= Enchiladas.


----------



## ravens

Not good coming in here when you're hungry. I could eat both of them.


----------



## meganmila

This thread is amazing.


----------



## Elad

coming into this thread was a terrible idea. needs more cake.

your food always so looks delicious, ravens.


----------



## ravens

How about some coconut cake.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

AceEmoKid said:


> Spontaneously went out and bought ingredients to contribute to Thanksgiving. It's a spinach, cheese, onion, & mushroom quesadilla. Most everyone who tried it loved it, so I'm really happy.


 That looks so good. I love all those ingredients and Quesadilla in general.


----------



## Man or Cube

Chicken curry with diced fruit.










Ehh, doesn't look super appetizing, but it's tasty good!


----------



## FunkyFedoras

ravens, does your food taste as good as it looks!? serious question 
coconut cake looks pro


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

A huge plate of stuffed peppers that I made a year or two ago, with quorn, mushrooms and leafy veg, beans and cheese.
Yeah I try to make myself smaller portions nowadays......


----------



## SummerRae

yum.


----------



## ravens

FunkyFedoras said:


> ravens, does your food taste as good as it looks!? serious question
> coconut cake looks pro


I think so but maybe I'm a little biased. :lol

My father eats up the cakes pretty quickly. :lol


----------



## ravens




----------



## starburst93

Pumpkin cookies...they taste better than they look.


----------



## Blushy

This is my favorite meal ever.

Chicken and noodles with mashed potatoes, corn and Hawaiian rolls.


----------



## beli mawr

Made this a few days ago... pasta, shimp, kale, sun dried tomatoes









Trying to stick to this, lately...


----------



## ravens

beli mawr said:


> Made this a few days ago... pasta, shimp, kale, sun dried tomatoes


I need to make that. Looks good.


----------



## beli mawr

ravens said:


> I need to make that. Looks good.


It was. Oh, I forgot a little olive oil in there too.


----------



## parzen

SummerRae said:


> yum.


mmm soylent green


----------



## catcharay

Whole pan fried rainbow trout w oven baked potatoes. My dinner for this evening


----------



## ravens




----------



## Kalliber

My food looks life coal...


----------



## Pierre1

-Chicken curry
-Baked Chicken leg
-Boiled rice


----------



## Citrine

^Ohhh goodness, that looks uber delicious! What are the toppings? (They look kinda like tootsie rolls)


----------



## crimeclub

whiterabbit said:


> Cake.


Holy delicious.... I'd eat that, then throw it up so I could enjoy it a second time.


----------



## pati

Dieting. Stalking thread. Misery.


----------



## crimeclub

I've been trying to eat a fruit/veggie/protein smoothie every day.

A ton of spinach and kale, a couple cups of assorted fruit, and a cap full of protein powder. The fruit completely overpowers the spinach and kale so it's actually pretty tasty.


----------



## Serephina

crimeclub said:


> I've been trying to eat a fruit/veggie/protein smoothie every day.
> 
> A ton of spinach and kale, a couple cups of assorted fruit, and a cap full of protein powder. The fruit completely overpowers the spinach and kale so it's actually pretty tasty.


I didn't think ANYTHING could overpower kale! 

Anywho ...... here are some herb scones I made today:


----------



## lanzman

Homemade Ham/Pepper/Mushroom Pizza


----------



## ravens

Crab Cake and fried shrimp.


----------



## Mochyn

Seedy orange soup, no oranges in it, just orange vegetables mmmmmm


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Mochyn said:


> Seedy orange soup, no oranges in it, just orange vegetables mmmmmm


 Looks excellent.


----------



## s0mebody

lanzman said:


> Homemade Ham/Pepper/Mushroom Pizza


Mmmm looks delicious! Got me hungry now...


----------



## gunner21

Soup noodle bowl with fried egg on top


----------



## Mochyn

chocolate/seeds/nuts/oats protein bars mmmm


----------



## JakeBoston1000

Mochyn said:


> chocolate/seeds/nuts/oats protein bars mmmm


chocolate? Looks good!


----------



## Citrine

^yum, that looks really good! ^_^

Used whatever leftovers there were in the fridge. Had a craving for cold pizza today :b


----------



## Noca




----------



## zomgz

You can't see everything that's in there but it was my breakfast. Apples, strawberries, and blueberries in Cheerios with rice milk.


----------



## AceEmoKid

crimeclub said:


> A ton of spinach and kale, a couple cups of assorted fruit, and a cap full of protein powder. The fruit completely overpowers the spinach and kale so it's actually pretty tasty.


That sounds delicious. Although kale and spinach are amazing, so if I were to try this myself, I'd have a higher vegetable-to-fruit ratio.


----------



## AshleyVictoria

Nothing fancy. Easy, vegan and sweet. Sliced bananas and whole blueberries in a sea of frothy banana milk (water and banana blended until thin, vanilla drops optional)


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

AshleyVictoria said:


> Nothing fancy. Easy, vegan and sweet.


 The 3 most important words when it comes to food: Easy Vegan Sweet 
And it looks great. I also note, with approval, that the blueberries were organic and fairtrade.


----------



## ravens




----------



## Citrine

^Mmm that looks good.


----------



## gunner21

AshleyVictoria said:


> Nothing fancy. Easy, vegan and sweet. Sliced bananas and whole blueberries in a sea of frothy banana milk (water and banana blended until thin, vanilla drops optional)


You should try oatmeal like that.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Elad

gunner21 said:


> Soup noodle bowl with fried egg on top












Dude, i'm gonna type as sober as possible, that honestly looks fcking pathetic and digusting compared to my meal. and I'm being one hundred percent serious. Sorry we dont cook sht that was perviously in cans. you're a fuking joke dude, and im dead fuking serious. gert areal family that cooks good food, drinks beer and wine and winecoolers and has a good fuking time, and has a milliondollar house on the beach, im seriously.. dont eever potst your fuking poverty dinner on these forums ever the fuk again bro, and by bro i mean never my bro



RelinquishedHell said:


>


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Elad said:


> Dude, i'm gonna type as sober as possible, that honestly looks fcking pathetic and digusting compared to my meal. and I'm being one hundred percent serious. Sorry we dont cook sht that was perviously in cans. you're a fuking joke dude, and im dead fuking serious. gert areal family that cooks good food, drinks beer and wine and winecoolers and has a good fuking time, and has a milliondollar house on the beach, im seriously.. dont eever potst your fuking poverty dinner on these forums ever the fuk again bro, and by bro i mean never my bro


Rofl xD


----------



## abuser

Man I love chickpea.


----------



## Noca

Pork Schnitzel (whole wheat bread crumbs, whole wheat flour, sea salt, fresh ground black pepper, egg, paprika, dill, savory, honey) cooked with pure coconut oil, served with fresh basmati rice cooked with some vegetable seasoning, tsp of butter, fresh ground black pepper, and several blended up fresh grape tomatoes, topped with 1% cottage cheese, with some sauteed shallots, mushrooms, and sweet peas.

Glass of orange juice on the side. Delicious, all made from scratch except the juice(which was just pure juice, no added sugar or anything) lol.


----------



## ravens




----------



## Barette

Fruit salad, it looked so beautiful I had to take a photo. Cherries, grapes, mango, pineapple, grapefruit, kiwi.


----------



## catcharay

Noca said:


> Pork Schnitzel (whole wheat bread crumbs, whole wheat flour, sea salt, fresh ground black pepper, egg, paprika, dill, savory, honey) cooked with pure coconut oil, served with fresh basmati rice cooked with some vegetable seasoning, tsp of butter, fresh ground black pepper, and several blended up fresh grape tomatoes, topped with 1% cottage cheese, with some sauteed shallots, mushrooms, and sweet peas.
> 
> Glass of orange juice on the side. Delicious, all made from scratch except the juice(which was just pure juice, no added sugar or anything) lol.[/QUOTE
> 
> looks v. Delicious. Did you eat on the floor
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## catcharay

Barette said:


> Fruit salad, it looked so beautiful I had to take a photo. Cherries, grapes, mango, pineapple, grapefruit, kiwi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTe
> 
> yeah looks beautiful. My type of fruit salad. Is that a batch you made for the whole wk?
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## CEB32

Giant flat mushrooms,crisped potatoes, chilli and pepper tomato sauce with a bit of mozzarella. Steaming hot ;-)


----------



## Barette

catcharay said:


> Barette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fruit salad, it looked so beautiful I had to take a photo. Cherries, grapes, mango, pineapple, grapefruit, kiwi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah looks beautiful. My type of fruit salad. Is that a batch you made for the whole wk?
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_
Click to expand...

Yeah that's for a week.


----------



## gunner21

Elad said:


> Dude, i'm gonna type as sober as possible, that honestly looks fcking pathetic and digusting compared to my meal. and I'm being one hundred percent serious. Sorry we dont cook sht that was perviously in cans. you're a fuking joke dude, and im dead fuking serious. gert areal family that cooks good food, drinks beer and wine and winecoolers and has a good fuking time, and has a milliondollar house on the beach, im seriously.. dont eever potst your fuking poverty dinner on these forums ever the fuk again bro, and by bro i mean never my bro


What the fck did you just fcking say about me, you little *****? I'll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Culinary Degree, and I've been involved in numerous food poisoning raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over worked at over 300 french restaurants. I am trained in desserts and I'm the top pastry chef in the entire US. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the **** out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fcking words. You think you can get away with saying that **** to me over the Internet? Think again, fcker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of cooks across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You're fcking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can cook for you in over seven hundred ways, and that's just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in indian cuisine, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the Food Network and I will use it to its full extent to cook for your miserable ***, you little ****. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little "clever" comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fcking tongue. But you couldn't, you didn't, and now you're paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will **** fury all over you and you will drown in it. You're fcking dead, kiddo.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

mlntdrv said:


> Man I love chickpea.


There are some really pretty colours going on there.


----------



## ravens




----------



## Noca

catcharay said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pork Schnitzel (whole wheat bread crumbs, whole wheat flour, sea salt, fresh ground black pepper, egg, paprika, dill, savory, honey) cooked with pure coconut oil, served with fresh basmati rice cooked with some vegetable seasoning, tsp of butter, fresh ground black pepper, and several blended up fresh grape tomatoes, topped with 1% cottage cheese, with some sauteed shallots, mushrooms, and sweet peas.
> 
> Glass of orange juice on the side. Delicious, all made from scratch except the juice(which was just pure juice, no added sugar or anything) lol.[/QUOTE
> 
> looks v. Delicious. Did you eat on the floor
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_
> 
> 
> 
> lol! no, that is a closeup picture of my island countertop in my kitchen
Click to expand...


----------



## Noca

Maple dijion salmon fillet with veggies sauteed in coconut oil, over basmati rice and herbs made from scratch


----------



## catcharay

Noca said:


> catcharay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pork Schnitzel (whole wheat bread crumbs, whole wheat flour, sea salt, fresh ground black pepper, egg, paprika, dill, savory, honey) cooked with pure coconut oil, served with fresh basmati rice cooked with some vegetable seasoning, tsp of butter, fresh ground black pepper, and several blended up fresh grape tomatoes, topped with 1% cottage cheese, with some sauteed shallots, mushrooms, and sweet peas.
> 
> Glass of orange juice on the side. Delicious, all made from scratch except the juice(which was just pure juice, no added sugar or anything) lol.[/QUOTE
> 
> looks v. Delicious. Did you eat on the floor
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_
> 
> 
> 
> lol! no, that is a closeup picture of my island countertop in my kitchen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i thought it was polished concrete and i really like the look of it. Sorry it seemed like a random question
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_
Click to expand...


----------



## ravens




----------



## Noca




----------



## catcharay

Noca said:


>


Wow, that's a yummy range of dinners you have put together


----------



## catcharay

Lately I've been inspired by Mediterranean and Moroccan type foods, plus anything healthylicious.. My partner really loves Moroccan style chicken. Next time I want to validate my existence, I will cook him this. He will heap me with heavy praise then *beaming #couldn't be happier!

This was yesterday - 'flatbread' cos mine turned out more like fatbread ehehe; lamb w yoghurt cucumber sauce, and Greek salad


----------



## PandaBearx

Technically I made it. Tbh I don't even remember what I put in it  all I know is it was four different flavors.


----------



## catcharay

This was a lame editing attempt. I tried

From where I'm from, we don't celebrate this occasion; and so I just felt like it..

To all my American counterparts!

Oh the Danish salami was a fatty treat for me, cos I did a solid couple of hours cleaning today..and got some hwk done


----------



## ravens




----------



## mrbojangles

Cassava Cake that I made yesterday.


----------



## Noca




----------



## Barette

^**** me those look fantastic.


----------



## ravens




----------



## ravens

Farfalle pasta with mussels and tomatoes.


----------



## Marko3

well im no good cook.. since i live alone.. but i eat simple and good

still hot cornmeal stirred with raw eggs, sardines, and beans.. fookin delicious... and around 1000 calories .... i need a lot of energy =)


----------



## 000XXX000

No, I did not eat the kitten. He is way too cute.


----------



## Barette

^Kitten! Kitten! Kitten! So cute!


----------



## Perkins

I made these for my mom. 








Hint: chicken nachos (with melted mozzarella on them that you can't really see) marinated in salsa and served with sour cream and green onions on top.


----------



## gunner21

000XXX000 said:


> No, I did not eat the kitten. He is way too cute.


I've heard kitten goes great with A1 sauce


----------



## 000XXX000

Perkins said:


> I made these for my mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hint: chicken nachos (with melted mozzarella on them that you can't really see) marinated in salsa and served with sour cream and green onions on top.


do you do delivery? that looks super good.


----------



## Fukamushi

Tuna Nicoise at work


----------



## Citrine

^Wow, nice presentation! That looks good right about now.


----------



## Fukamushi

Citrine said:


> ^Wow, nice presentation! That looks good right about now.


Thanks!


----------



## Fukamushi

Steak et Frites


----------



## Citrine

^gaah why u show me things I cant have lol?! .... Ima stop coming back to this thread now...forgot 
to eat breakfast today...


----------



## JustThisGuy

Fukamushi said:


> Steak et Frites


Caveman speak: " I want. You give!"


----------



## clair de lune

Pic spaaaam, spammity spam!

Dinner rolls:









Korean short ribs:









Carrot cake cupcakes with cream cheese frosting:









Pizza with homemade crust, topped with cheese and salami:


----------



## Fukamushi

Citrine said:


> ^gaah why u show me things I cant have lol?! .... Ima stop coming back to this thread now...forgot
> to eat breakfast today...


I'm doing it intentionally just to torture you :b


----------



## cmed

Not exactly a gourmet chef, but here's my breakfast and lunch


----------



## Brilliantly Beta

Chorizo and Pancetta bacon with pasta in a bolognese sauce:


----------



## Awkto Awktavious




----------



## Barette

Fukamushi said:


> Steak et Frites


I demand that you post more photos. DEMAND IT.


----------



## SPC

Fukamushi said:


> Steak et Frites


great presentation, looks restaurant worthy~

below is chicken breast + rice seasoned with black pepper and oyster sauce


----------



## Fukamushi

Barette said:


> I demand that you post more photos. DEMAND IT.


okay, if you insist...










Bacon wrapped beef tenderloin, blue cheese, potato salad, kale & fennel slaw


----------



## ravens

Oatmeal raisin cookies


----------



## Darktower776

Fukamushi said:


> Steak et Frites





Awkto Awktavious said:


>


Gah! I love me a good steak....and now my stomach's rumbling.


----------



## ravens




----------



## RelinquishedHell

I had to drive to pick it up, so I guess that counts as partially making it.


----------



## ilovejehovah777

Awkto Awktavious said:


>


That looks good!


----------



## Eastcheap

Every kid's worst nightmare:


----------



## ravens




----------



## Schmosby

Home made hummas mmmm


----------



## Folded Edge

So much tasty looking food and all beautifully presented. Seriously making me hungry :yes


----------



## cat001

Dinner! Yum


----------



## Marko3

cat001 said:


> Dinner! Yum


everything but vegetable part.. yuuumy!


----------



## cmed

Very simple. Steak and a red potato.


----------



## millenniumman75

cmed said:


> Very simple. Steak and a red potato.


Is that broiled? Is steak expensive? I am really upset about the price of meat in America! The cows are living better than I am!


----------



## cmed

millenniumman75 said:


> Is that broiled? Is steak expensive? I am really upset about the price of meat in America! The cows are living better than I am!


I cooked it in a frying pan on the stove. It wasn't expensive. I paid $5 for it.


----------



## millenniumman75

cmed said:


> I cooked it in a frying pan on the stove. It wasn't expensive. I paid $5 for it.


Awesome! Good stuff.


----------



## ToeSnails




----------



## SmartCar

ToeSnails said:


>


OMG yo' that looks delicious:clap & you say you're food isn't much to look at.


----------



## ToeSnails

SmartCar said:


> OMG yo' that looks delicious:clap & you say you're food isn't much to look at.


Well thanks, but I cheated: 
I actually put effort into making it look presentable 

Also, today's creations:








Chocolate mousse with apple slices









Paleo bread with no flour; only nuts and grains w. eggs/oil/salt.


----------



## SouthernTom

Paleo bread with no flour; only nuts and grains w. eggs/oil/salt.[/QUOTE]

Mmmm that looks so good! A work colleague's mum always makes that stuff (or something similar) and we often get it as a treat for our coffee break. Tastes so good, and so healthy!


----------



## HenDoggy

we got some chefs up in here! This thread is making me so hungry right now


----------



## ravens




----------



## SouthernTom

ravens said:


>


Good effort Ravens! I am always partial to a bit of choccy cake. Nom nom nom


----------



## SouthernTom

cat001 said:


> Dinner! Yum


Looks so yum! This makes me feel guilty for the takeaway fish and chips I had the other day. I'm such a fatty!


----------



## ToeSnails

SouthernTom said:


> Mmmm that looks so good! A work colleague's mum always makes that stuff (or something similar) and we often get it as a treat for our coffee break. Tastes so good, and so healthy!


It really does, and really is! I've eaten too much now, though... Worth it.


----------



## Eastcheap

millenniumman75 said:


> I am really upset about the price of meat in America!


I happened to mention my liver feast to one of my brothers. The dialog went something like:

"Hey! I ate something out of a cow today!"

"Was it meat?"

"[Pause]...no."



SouthernTom said:


> This makes me feel guilty for the takeaway fish and chips I had the other day.


Never, _ever_ feel guilty about fish and chips - you don't know how lucky you are. And mushy peas on the front? Oh, Lord...


----------



## Noca

SouthernTom said:


> Paleo bread with no flour; only nuts and grains w. eggs/oil/salt.


Mmmm that looks so good! A work colleague's mum always makes that stuff (or something similar) and we often get it as a treat for our coffee break. Tastes so good, and so healthy![/QUOTE]

Looks good, I would probably throw in honey or lots of fruit if I made something like that.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

ravens said:


>


Wow, that looks so good!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

clair de lune said:


> Carrot cake cupcakes with cream cheese frosting:


Are these from scratch or a premade pack?


----------



## Perkins

Bloomin' onion bread.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Haven't cooked in a long time. Haven't eaten fish in an even longer time








Salmon and frozen vegetables (which doesn't look very appetizing)


----------



## roats44862

Do cakes and cupcakes count?!

All hand made and hand decorated/figures also hand made...

there are something in my life that i'm actually proud of!


----------



## Marko3

awkto awktavious said:


> haven't cooked in a long time. Haven't eaten fish in an even longer time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salmon and frozen vegetables (which doesn't look very appetizing)


hungry!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Szeth

Sunset Seeker said:


> Do cakes and cupcakes count?!
> 
> All hand made and hand decorated/figures also hand made...
> 
> there are something in my life that i'm actually proud of!


The Mario cake is awesome . Do you watch "Nerdy Nummies" by chance? These are all really good, you have a talent. You should open up a bakery or something.


----------



## roats44862

Szeth said:


> The Mario cake is awesome . Do you watch "Nerdy Nummies" by chance? These are all really good, you have a talent. You should open up a bakery or something.


 Never heard of Nerdy Nummies here in the UK...

Thanks, it's just a hobby at the moment, no where near good enough to sell to the public!


----------



## Szeth

Sunset Seeker said:


> Never heard of Nerdy Nummies here in the UK...
> 
> Thanks, it's just a hobby at the moment, no where near good enough to sell to the public!


It's on YouTube, this girl makes video game themed baked goods. I would say those definitely look good enough that I'd buy them.


----------



## roats44862

Szeth said:


> It's on YouTube, this girl makes video game themed baked goods. I would say those definitely look good enough that I'd buy them.


Ahh I'll check it out! I have kinda neglected my baking hobby lately, mainly because I have no one to eat them, so they get wasted lol


----------



## ToeSnails

Perkins said:


> Bloomin' onion bread.


Maaan I wanted to make this for so long and never got around to it.
Looking great!

My daily creation, if you can call it that. Really too simple for it to be a "creation", but here:










Hot chocolate with melted marshmellows.


----------



## SouthernTom

Sunset Seeker said:


> Do cakes and cupcakes count?!
> 
> All hand made and hand decorated/figures also hand made...
> 
> there are something in my life that i'm actually proud of!


 You made that Mario cake yourself!?

Marry me please, and feed me cake until I explode!


----------



## jeanny

^ Thanks. I lost my appetite.


----------



## roats44862

SouthernTom said:


> You made that Mario cake yourself!?
> 
> Marry me please, and feed me cake until I explode!


hahaha yes I did, I have creative hands :b


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner

ravens said:


>


this looks so epic.


----------



## cat001

Tonights dinner


----------



## ravens

SpiderInTheCorner said:


> this looks so epic.


Too bad it's all gone now. Well will just have to make another cake.


----------



## Folded Edge

As always the previous dishes and cakes looked great :yes. 
I made a Thai Green Curry tonight (the Nigel Slater recipe on the BBC website) and I actually made the curry paste from fresh ingredients - it really tasted great, way better than I expected lol :b
Stupidly though I didn't take a pic. :| It tasted so good, shall be making it again!


----------



## ToeSnails

cat001 said:


> Tonights dinner


I looove stuffed pepper! Looks so good!

My daily creation:









All-homemade pizza with multiseasoned base, tomato/brazilian sauce, spinach, roasted chicken and ham & red cheddar cheese.


----------



## Marko3

ToeSnails said:


> I looove stuffed pepper! Looks so good!
> 
> My daily creation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All-homemade pizza with multiseasoned base, tomato/brazilian sauce, spinach, roasted chicken and ham & red cheddar cheese.


hehe.. now u made me hungry.. but I'm already eating rice bowl with squids!


----------



## feels

This is about as fancy as I get. I don't really cook that much, but I'm realizing how enjoyable it can be. The fried thing is tilapia. I made some tartar sauce too but I didn't bother to take a picture of that.


----------



## roats44862

​ more cake!​


----------



## Noca

2 eggs, glass of 2% lactose free milk, 2 slices of gluten free seedbread toast with raw peanut butter, honey, fresh blueberries, walnuts, and a fresh cut peach.


----------



## BreakMyFall

cmed said:


> Very simple. Steak and a red potato.


marry me (to the steak)

I love cow :teeth

Everything on this thread is better than the stuff I eat :|


----------



## ToeSnails

Sunset Seeker said:


> ​ more cake!​


!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmed

BreakMyFall said:


> marry me (to the steak)
> 
> I love cow :teeth


I'm afraid it's a little too late for that :um :lol I found another suitor though...


----------



## ravens




----------



## Joanna96

That's my breakfast - chakchouka. Just 170 kcal


----------



## BreakMyFall

cmed said:


> I'm afraid it's a little too late for that :um :lol I found another suitor though...


:clap
That's enough movement to put me off milk for a while!
hahahaha :lol


----------



## ToeSnails

Spinach-flavored noodles, with spinach boiled in food-cream and hoisin sauce, and crayfish boiled in concentrated dill mixture


----------



## SouthernTom

Joanna96 said:


> That's my breakfast - chakchouka. Just 170 kcal


Wow, looks incredible! Do you put that much effort into all your breakfasts?


----------



## SouthernTom

ToeSnails said:


> Spinach-flavored noodles, with spinach boiled in food-cream and hoisin sauce, and crayfish boiled in concentrated dill mixture


Dear god that looks good!


----------



## inane

ravens, you should open a bakery or some kind of culinary business.


----------



## ravens

inane said:


> ravens, you should open a bakery or some kind of culinary business.


In the past I've thought about doing that. Don't cook as much as I use to.


----------



## SouthernTom

inane said:


> ravens, you should open a bakery or some kind of culinary business.


And/or a dog shelter


----------



## Violet Romantic

ravens said:


>


Ahhh! That made my mouth water. Now I want cake.  :hb

My birthday is next month! Someone should totally bake me a cake. :lol


----------



## ravens




----------



## Noca

ravens said:


>


What kind of fish is that and what did you do to them?


----------



## ravens

Noca said:


> What kind of fish is that and what did you do to them?


Whiting and sprinkled salt, pepper and thyme on them. Sprayed a pan with cooking spray and fried them.


----------



## SouthernTom

Spicy chicken & chickpea curry


----------



## ravens




----------



## Joanna96

SouthernTom said:


> Wow, looks incredible! Do you put that much effort into all your breakfasts?


No, because usually i don't eat breakfast.  It was not so big effort, praparing this took about 10-15 minutes. It's not so complicated how it looks like. I like trying new things so when i've found recipe for this dish on the internet i decided to try making this.


----------



## roats44862

ravens said:


>


What type of icing is this? and how do you get it so white?


----------



## ravens

Sunset Seeker said:


> What type of icing is this? and how do you get it so white?


Rich & Creamy Betty Crocker Vanilla Frosting.


----------



## Joanna96

Lentil soup


----------



## ToeSnails

Peanut butter pancakes with raspberry jam filling


----------



## Noca

My homemade baked season chicken salad with 3 types of lettuce, arugula, baby spinach, feta, granola sprinkled, carrot match sticks, fresh red seedless grapes, and russian salad dressing.

Also my late night healthy type snack with fresh local Ontario peaches, blueberries, and walnuts.


----------



## Joanna96

Raspberry cake. That's what i ate for lunch today :twisted


----------



## MindOverMood

I should know better to not come here when I'm hungry


----------



## derpresion




----------



## SouthernTom

derpresion said:


>


Haha i'm impressed! Please PM me the recipe! :teeth


----------



## derpresion

nope bcs its a secret recipee!


----------



## Joanna96

Falafel with hummus and pita bread.
It's the first time i'm eating falafel. Delicious!


----------



## Awkto Awktavious




----------



## TillLindemann

Joanna96 said:


> Raspberry cake. That's what i ate for lunch today :twisted


mmm pyszne!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

*Spahetti ala CB:* Fried lean ground beef mixed with tomato & basil pasta sauce served on top of whole wheat spaghetti topped with parmesan cheese.

Normally I'd make what I refer to at the "lazy man's garlic toast" to go with it but not today, lol

It's one of the few decent things I can cook besides steak & fries or making a solid wrap


----------



## gunner21

ToeSnails said:


> Peanut butter pancakes with raspberry jam filling


RECIPE! NAO!

or else I kill you.


----------



## ravens

Vegetable soup that I made.


----------



## ToeSnails

gunner21 said:


> RECIPE! NAO!
> 
> or else I kill you.


Ehhhmmm

The pancake recipe is standard no-egg recipe just with peanut butter,
cooked in sunflower oil.

As the pancakes are cooking, pour the marmelade on top of the uncooked top part of the pancake, spread it around, and top it off with a layer of pancake dough.

Flip the pancake around (turning it with cooking equipment will probably break the pancake, so flipping it flying-style is a must. Then bake it on the other side till golden brown.

Delicious


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So this is basically my version of a "Sloppy Joe". Whenever I make pasta sauce for spaghetti I always use the left over bit to do this. I pre-make a garlic seasoned margarine which I spread over toasted whole wheat bread, then throw the pasta sauce on the slices & top them with parm.


----------



## mezzoforte

My dinner tonight:








Eating fried chicken like a stereotypical black person. :lol Also there's cheesy broccoli pasta w/ bits of ham in it and some yummy corn.


----------



## ravens




----------



## ravens




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

I wish I'd made this ! Cooked breakfast at a motel last week. It was really well presented, yum too


----------



## ToeSnails

Oreo marshmellow pancakes.

Chocolate base pancakes, filling of hardened oreo ice cream, and topped with liquefied marshmallows.

TL;DR: ****ton of sugar


----------



## SouthernTom

ToeSnails said:


> Oreo marshmellow pancakes.
> 
> Chocolate base pancakes, filling of hardened oreo ice cream, and topped with liquefied marshmallows.
> 
> TL;DR: ****ton of sugar


Looks like you got a little over-aroused over your creation


----------



## Mr Bacon

My go-to balanced meal.

Beef with a side of basmati rice, mashed potatoes, spinach & broccoli. I would've added some basilic for taste and garniture, but I no longer had some in stock!












ToeSnails said:


> Oreo marshmellow pancakes.
> 
> Chocolate base pancakes, filling of hardened oreo ice cream, and topped with liquefied marshmallows.
> 
> TL;DR: ****ton of sugar


Uncle Sam must be proud :yes

You can literally turn oreos into anything, they always taste good!


----------



## sad vlad

Damn! I have never visited this thread before. Now I have to learn how to cook!


----------



## ravens




----------



## FunkyFedoras

I can't describe how thankful I am for this thread. Thanks for sharing, you guys! 

You all inspire me to cook and what not, haha.


----------



## ravens




----------



## Awkto Awktavious

SouthernTom said:


> Looks like you got a little over-aroused over your creation


:lol:lol:lol


----------



## PandaBearx

I'm blue da ba dee da ba dye~


----------



## SouthernTom

PandaBearx said:


> I'm blue da ba dee da ba dye~


Mmmmmm, I can taste the e-numbers 

Who's the unlucky sod getting the tiny one on the bottom right?


----------



## PandaBearx

^ :lol listen anyone would be lucky to get that little piece of heaven! :b Kind of ran out of batter making a cake as well, but I figured these looked prettier. My cake looks like a badly tied dyed shirt.


----------



## ravens




----------



## seeking777

ToeSnails said:


> Oreo marshmellow pancakes.
> 
> Chocolate base pancakes, filling of hardened oreo ice cream, and topped with liquefied marshmallows.
> 
> TL;DR: ****ton of sugar


I kid you not, I got choked up and felt tears come to my eyes when I saw this. I must learn how to make this.



ravens said:


>


Are those cupcakes with chocolate icing? Ooooohhh now I'm hungry.


----------



## Mr Bacon

PandaBearx said:


> I'm blue da ba dee da ba dye~


They look awefully artificial, but damn tasty! :yes


----------



## ravens




----------



## Joanna96

Polish apple pie


----------



## SouthernTom

Joanna96 said:


> Polish apple pie


Mmmmm I :heart apple pie. So when are you gonna cook me some?


----------



## Joanna96

SouthernTom said:


> Mmmmm I :heart apple pie. So when are you gonna cook me some?


I think i could cook you sth if you came to Poland :b


----------



## SouthernTom

Joanna96 said:


> I think i could cook you sth if you came to Poland :b


If you promise to make me your falafel, I'm there!!! I'm afraid all I can offer in return is some moldy pizza


----------



## Schmosby

Pesto with onion, peppers, spinach, cucumber and garlic.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

*I'm jealous of you people that can actually cook. I only use my oven to re-warm food bought from the restaurant.  *


----------



## catcharay

Made Arancini w leftover risotto yest. The leftovers yielded exactly 4 balls..just as well cos I could've eaten about double. Out of the 4, I ate 3 as my bf wanted to watch his intake for the day..
Loving how this thread is active..inspiration!


----------



## Schmosby

@catcharay That looks lovely mmm


----------



## catcharay

@Schmosby why thank you. Your pasta dish looks really tasty. Love pasta so much


----------



## ravens

Salmon with pineapple honey glaze.


----------



## Schmosby

Someone posted a recipe on FB and I happened to have all the ingredients, so this was lunch mmmm


----------



## ToeSnails

Today is time to get fat.


















I went for pizza of contrasts(from bottom layer to top)
Generic pizza bottom
Tomato sauce with crushed "sour cream and onion" chips 
Pre-roasted, hard bacon with soft ham cubes (hard & soft)
Layer of mild cheese
Pineapple slices covered by garlic salad dressing (sweet & sour).

Probably my most successful pizza so far. Delicious.


----------



## SouthernTom

catcharay said:


> Made Arancini w leftover risotto yest. The leftovers yielded exactly 4 balls..just as well cos I could've eaten about double. Out of the 4, I ate 3 as my bf wanted to watch his intake for the day..
> Loving how this thread is active..inspiration!





ravens said:


> Salmon with pineapple honey glaze.





Schmosby said:


> Someone posted a recipe on FB and I happened to have all the ingredients, so this was lunch mmmm





ToeSnails said:


> Today is time to get fat.
> 
> I went for pizza of contrasts(from bottom layer to top)
> Generic pizza bottom
> Tomato sauce with crushed "sour cream and onion" chips
> Pre-roasted, hard bacon with soft ham cubes (hard & soft)
> Layer of mild cheese
> Pineapple slices covered by garlic salad dressing (sweet & sour).
> 
> Probably my most successful pizza so far. Delicious.


All looks seriously yummy guys! this is inspiring me to experiment more.


----------



## Noca

ravens said:


>


I really like your meal choices :yes


----------



## ravens

Noca said:


> I really like your meal choices :yes


I've been eating more seafood and lower fat foods.


----------



## deeeanabanana

Cupcakes for the win


----------



## Umpalumpa

This thread is evil...wow.
Nice one people!


----------



## clair de lune

Canadian Brotha said:


> Are these from scratch or a premade pack?


Sorry for the late reply! It was a box mix [gasps] :afr


----------



## clair de lune

Blueberry-banana muffins (from scratch! )


----------



## ravens

clair de lune said:


> Blueberry-banana muffins (from scratch! )


They look delicious. Makes me want to make some.


----------



## MrBlack

Veggie burrito filling


----------



## Noca

catcharay said:


> Made Arancini w leftover risotto yest. The leftovers yielded exactly 4 balls..just as well cos I could've eaten about double. Out of the 4, I ate 3 as my bf wanted to watch his intake for the day..
> Loving how this thread is active..inspiration!


Are those from scratch? If so, can I please have the recipe, they look delicious! I want to reach through the screen, grab them and eat them.


----------



## catcharay

SouthernTom said:


> All looks seriously yummy guys! this is inspiring me to experiment more.


Thanks! This thread inspires me to experiment too



Noca said:


> Are those from scratch? If so, can I please have the recipe, they look delicious! I want to reach through the screen, grab them and eat them.


Ooo thanks immensely..I did take some time 'photoshopping' it to give that effect. These are the recipes I used..it's really simple..though if you're making lots, you have some work cut out for you.

You can make this w leftover risotto cos they get pretty clumpy the day after..that's what I did.
But yeah, they are really delicious! And be careful w spitting oil hitting your eye (happened to me).

http://www.purewow.com/entry_detail/recipe/11610/A-hands-off-approach-to-risotto.htm

http://www.sbs.com.au/food/recipes/arancini-0


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm trying to eat a bit healthier since I've been on a junk food binge for the past couple months. I also need to start making meals to take to work so I don't spend a lot.

Whole grain penne pasta with homemade spicy spaghetti sauce. It turned out way better than I thought it would.


----------



## Schmosby

This was a Morrocan spicy couscous something i made, was very tasty.


----------



## ravens

Farfalle with mussels and diced tomatoes.


----------



## cmed

Too basic for this thread but posting anyway. Shrimp & rice.


----------



## ilovejehovah777

http://http://imgur.com/SYeqXPB


----------



## Schmosby

Home made bean burger, salad, garlic mushrooms and courgettes, spinach, broccoli and baked beans.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Homemade Gnocchi pasta with endives, bacon, parsley, cherry tomatoes, a bit of garlic, and onion with parmesan on top.


----------



## MiMiK

made some ceviche accompanied with budweiser!


----------



## zomgz

RelinquishedHell said:


> Homemade Gnocchi pasta with endives, bacon, parsley, cherry tomatoes, a bit of garlic, and onion with parmesan on top.


Danngggg that looks awesome!


----------



## JadedCalalily

Pumpkin pie
Oatmeal salted caramel pumpkin muffins
Mango chocolate swirl


----------



## ravens




----------



## MiMiK

ravens said:


>


happy birthday bro :yes


----------



## ravens

MiMiK said:


> happy birthday bro :yes


Thanks.


----------



## clair de lune

Quick "roast" beef sandwich with au jus, potato wedges


----------



## Noca

Taco something or other. Made with 3 whole wheat tortillas, cheese, fresh vine tomatoes, green onions, light sour cream, and lean ground pork and taco seasoning. It was delicious.


----------



## ravens

Sirloin steak with vegetables and potato.


----------



## SouthernTom

ravens said:


> Sirloin steak with vegetables and potato.


I hope there's some gravy!?


----------



## ravens

SouthernTom said:


> I hope there's some gravy!?


No didn't have any.


----------



## Perkins

Chicken linguine (with parsley I sprinkled on top) and garlic bread.


----------



## ToeSnails




----------



## ravens




----------



## Gus954

ravens said:


>


Hey Ravens that looks yummy! Seafood is my favorite so when you gonna invite me over for dinner man


----------



## ravens

Gus954 said:


> Hey Ravens that looks yummy! Seafood is my favorite so when you gonna invite me over for dinner man


Next time I'll have some crab cakes.  
Wish I had some lobster. Haven't had that in a long time.


----------



## Noca

ground pork and harriot bean tacos with spinach, sour cream, and shredded cheese

homemade pita chips

quinoa and raspberry pancakes with bacon cooked in microwave to remove most of the grease, hashbrowns with red and green bell peppers and spices, pure ontario maple syrup, with a side of red grapes


----------



## ravens

Salmon with rice, potato and carrots.


----------



## Robot the Human

ravens said:


>


Whoa, we have those same exact plates. Now I've got a craving for cheese.


----------



## Ladysoul

This makes me want to get back into spending time on cooking nice meals. Very Yummy looking photos
Ravens I like your healthy style. :b


----------



## Schmosby

Vegan sausage casserole








Tofu Korma with pilau rice


----------



## KILOBRAVO

ravens said:


> Salmon with rice, potato and carrots.


mmmm nice. just what I like!. is that Rosemary on the salmon? did you roast the salmon in the oven? boiled potatoes? is that 3 kinds rice ?. OMG pleasure overload. can I come to your's for dinner ?

( good healthy, protein meal)


----------



## ravens

KILOBRAVO said:


> mmmm nice. just what I like!. is that Rosemary on the salmon? did you roast the salmon in the oven? boiled potatoes? is that 3 kinds rice ?. OMG pleasure overload. can I come to your's for dinner ?
> 
> ( good healthy, protein meal)


Yeah that's Rosemary on the salmon. I steamed the carrots and the salmon. That is long grain and wild rice. I usually just microwave the potatoes unless it's for mashed potatoes.
Yeah I try to eat healthy. Wasn't always like that until the past year.
Yeah come on over.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

ravens said:


> Yeah that's Rosemary on the salmon. I steamed the carrots and the salmon. That is long grain and wild rice. I usually just microwave the potatoes unless it's for mashed potatoes.
> Yeah I try to eat healthy. Wasn't always like that until the past year.
> Yeah come on over.


ah steamed. never tried this.

used to microwave salmon ..... dont. it comes out dry and tasteless, and lacks the oil, sometimes it rubbery too.

better to infuse the herbs and salt into the salmon by baking it wrapped in foil in oven. recently cooked salmon like this, and its a lot better. and it retains the oily-ness. 

mackerel is a good oily protein fish too.. really tasty, especially with ground pepper corns.
Pilau rice is great accompaniment also.


----------



## ravens

KILOBRAVO said:


> ah steamed. never tried this.
> 
> used to microwave salmon ..... dont. it comes out dry and tasteless, and lacks the oil, sometimes it rubbery too.
> 
> better to infuse the herbs and salt into the salmon by baking it wrapped in foil in oven. recently cooked salmon like this, and its a lot better. and it retains the oily-ness.
> 
> mackerel is a good oily protein fish too.. really tasty, especially with ground pepper corns.
> Pilau rice is great accompaniment also.


I've been either baking or spraying a pan with cooking spray and pan frying fish. I usually eat salmon or whiting fillets. 
Until the past year I would usually flour and fry the fish but I want to get away from deep frying foods.


----------



## ravens




----------



## Marko3




----------



## SouthernTom

1989bunny said:


> Do cupcakes count?


 *UH-MAY-ZING!!!* Hell yeah they count! Send one this way please. One of the two with the little lemon and orange segments would be perfect! Ta


----------



## SouthernTom

Marko3 said:


>


Inspirational cooking right there buddy! And the addition of the apple for dessert...


----------



## ravens




----------



## derpresion

yay i learnd to bake d foods!

check it!








its called "little choco cotulets in the chocolate river"


----------



## Stilla

^ That looks amazingly delicious :fall May I have the recipe?


----------



## derpresion

~brownie cereal into cocoa drink~


----------



## Barette

I made hummus for the first time a bit ago and didn't realize the yield that a 99c can of unsalted chickpeas can give you, and ended up with the world's largest supply of hummus (it's a deep bowl, too!). Sundried tomato and roasted garlic hummus.










Aaaaand cranberry sauce!! AKA best part of fall. I sweeten mine by cooking it in not-from-concentrate orange juice (replacing the water in a recipe), and with dates that I soak in water then process into a paste to stir in. I added some agave, too, since I ran out of dates (and cinnamon, allspice, and some ginger powder). And instead of cornstarch to thicken it, I use ground flax seed as a binding agent... I think that's it haha










And this is an awesomely delicious meal I made that's not pretty but was really good. Cauliflower garlic "mashed potatoes", homemade marinara sauce, lightly wilted collard greens (w/ other veggies), and roasted onions YUM. Was so good.


----------



## Noca




----------



## lilyamongthorns

Noca said:


>


Noca, you always create the most delicious looking foods!


----------



## ravens




----------



## Noca

lilyamongthorns said:


> Noca, you always create the most delicious looking foods!


Thanks


----------



## ravens




----------



## Barette

@Noca

Your meals are seriously impressive.

My [less] impressive Christmas dinner. Brussel sprouts, bell pepper, onion, and garlic all roasted in olive oil and spices. Cranberry sauce sweetened with orange juice, date paste, and raw honey. Mashed cauliflower and sweet potatoes that was pureed with spices and roast onion and garlic, carrots roasted in black strap molasses & honey & spices, and steamed green beans with pepper. Spaghetti squash with marinara sauce and peas (the peas were cooked too long but oh well). Merlot (not pictured). was SO GOOD. Looks plain, but was ****ing delicious. ESP the cauliflower.


----------



## Noca

Barette said:


> @Noca
> 
> Your meals are seriously impressive.
> 
> My [less] impressive Christmas dinner. Brussel sprouts, bell pepper, onion, and garlic all roasted in olive oil and spices. Cranberry sauce sweetened with orange juice, date paste, and raw honey. Mashed cauliflower and sweet potatoes that was pureed with spices and roast onion and garlic, carrots roasted in black strap molasses & honey & spices, and steamed green beans with pepper. Spaghetti squash with marinara sauce and peas (the peas were cooked too long but oh well). Merlot (not pictured). was SO GOOD. Looks plain, but was ****ing delicious. ESP the cauliflower.


The fact you make all your foods from scratch and the additional effort and cooking skill required to make good tasting vegan foods impresses me.










This was sweet potato hash that I made. Sweet potatoes roasted with sauteed mushrooms and sweet onions, eggs melted on top, crumbled real bacon, and homemade pork sausages patties I made with lean pork, horseradish sauce, and worcestershire sauce. I tore up swiss chard and sprinkled it on top of the meal as well to add some greens to it.


----------



## Noca




----------



## Barette

Noca said:


> The fact you make all your foods from scratch and the additional effort and cooking skill required to make good tasting vegan foods impresses me.


Thank you! It took me over 2 hours to make that meal, and it just flew by! Cooking vegetables and making delicious vegan food is honestly my favorite way to spend a day, it's surprisingly easy! tbh garlic, onions, thyme, rosemary, crushed red pepper, and parsley is what I add to EVERYTHING (w/ other spices, but those are the basic ones) and it's just instantly delicious.

Since you spend so much time cooking, I'd recommend making big batches of food at once. You probably already do that, but if you don't, I really really recommend it. It's easy to roast up/steam a big batch of vegetables, then make different sauces to create different dishes so that it doesn't become monotonous (like, marinara sauce, or a sesame sauce, szhechuan sauce, or w/e else, or even make a quick soup by just sauteeing some garlic and onions in oil, adding stock, then adding more vegetables). I'll set aside 2 days a week for cooking, usually takes 4+ hours a day, and I roast potatoes and onions and w/e other veggies that are better roasted (like eggplant), make soups/stews, make marinara sauce, cranberry sauces, steam vegetables, etc. the best part about vegan cooking is learning how to use spices and oils properly and to their best potential and exploring different sauces/cuisines to change up the veggie (like cauliflower is amazing in curry, but it's also amazing when american-ized in mock mashed potatoes)-- esp since I don't use salt when I cook (the only exception being mashed cauliflower, because when it's mimicking potatoes, what's mashed potatoes without salt!), so I can't rely on salt and fat to make things good (not that you do, your dishes look very well spiced!).

I just went on such a food fest just there.... but yeah I love to cook vegan foods haha

Edit: omg your new pictures.... **** your foods look GOOD.


----------



## Noca

Barette said:


> Thank you! It took me over 2 hours to make that meal, and it just flew by! Cooking vegetables and making delicious vegan food is honestly my favorite way to spend a day, it's surprisingly easy! tbh garlic, onions, thyme, rosemary, crushed red pepper, and parsley is what I add to EVERYTHING (w/ other spices, but those are the basic ones) and it's just instantly delicious.
> 
> Since you spend so much time cooking, I'd recommend making big batches of food at once. You probably already do that, but if you don't, I really really recommend it. It's easy to roast up/steam a big batch of vegetables, then make different sauces to create different dishes so that it doesn't become monotonous (like, marinara sauce, or a sesame sauce, szhechuan sauce, or w/e else, or even make a quick soup by just sauteeing some garlic and onions in oil, adding stock, then adding more vegetables). I'll set aside 2 days a week for cooking, usually takes 4+ hours a day, and I roast potatoes and onions and w/e other veggies that are better roasted (like eggplant), make soups/stews, make marinara sauce, cranberry sauces, steam vegetables, etc. the best part about vegan cooking is learning how to use spices and oils properly and to their best potential and exploring different sauces/cuisines to change up the veggie (like cauliflower is amazing in curry, but it's also amazing when american-ized in mock mashed potatoes)-- esp since I don't use salt when I cook (the only exception being mashed cauliflower, because when it's mimicking potatoes, what's mashed potatoes without salt!), so I can't rely on salt and fat to make things good (not that you do, your dishes look very well spiced!).
> 
> I just went on such a food fest just there.... but yeah I love to cook vegan foods haha


Do you ever run out of stove elements to use? I had never tried making sauces ahead of time, maybe I should give that a try. Sometimes I don't know what to use to create more volume of the sauce without using just more olive oil. What do you use if your sauce is already spiced enough and sweet enough, but you just want more volume? Sometimes when I am cooking and am hungry, I am in a hypoglycemic state and I usually end up rushing the meal lol because I just want to eat. I usually have to eat something beforehand before I feel well enough to cook any complex meal.


----------



## Barette

Noca said:


> Do you ever run out of stove elements to use? I had never tried making sauces ahead of time, maybe I should give that a try. Sometimes I don't know what to use to create more volume of the sauce without using just more olive oil. What do you use if your sauce is already spiced enough and sweet enough, but you just want more volume?


I usually add a little extra apple cider vinegar since it's supposedly so healthy, or like for sesame sauce, I add mustard (sugar free! A lot have sugar in them) since I just love mustard, and it adds a calorie-free kick. Usually I don't really care that much about calories with sauces since vegetables are so low cal, but I think you could just add water when it comes time to putting it in a dish. Just shake it up/stir it to minimize the polarization from oil, and that's prob good enough. Or broth, maybe? Some sauces call for chicken/veggie broth, that would add more volume without sacrificing much taste.

I do run out of room in the oven and on the stove (& pots and pans!), that's why it usually takes me 4+ hours haha, I have to wait for some stuff to finish before making new stuff.


----------



## Noca

Barette said:


> I usually add a little extra apple cider vinegar since it's supposedly so healthy, or like for sesame sauce, I add mustard (sugar free! A lot have sugar in them) since I just love mustard, and it adds a calorie-free kick. Usually I don't really care that much about calories with sauces since vegetables are so low cal, but I think you could just add water when it comes time to putting it in a dish. Just shake it up/stir it to minimize the polarization from water, and that's prob good enough. Or broth, maybe? Some sauces call for chicken/veggie broth, that would add more volume without sacrificing much taste.
> 
> I do run out of room in the oven and on the stove (& pots and pans!), that's why it usually takes me 4+ hours haha, I have to wait for some stuff to finish before making new stuff.


Hmm broth is a good idea.


----------



## Barette

Noca said:


> Hmm broth is a good idea.


Yeah! Like szechuan sauce calls for broth. It wouldn't dilute the taste as much as water would.


----------



## Noca

Barette said:


> Yeah! Like szechuan sauce calls for broth. It wouldn't dilute the taste as much as water would.


What do you use to thicken the sauce? What do you find is the most healthiest? Almond flour? I don't think I've ever seen that in walmart yet.


----------



## Barette

Noca said:


> What do you use to thicken the sauce? What do you find is the most healthiest? Almond flour? I don't think I've ever seen that in walmart yet.


You could make your own almond flour if you have a food processor! I haven't tried that yet, but it's possible (as long as you stop it before it turns into almond butter! lol). To thicken anything, I use flax seed (like cranberry sauce, I wait until it cools and add milled flax seeds to make it more gelatinous). I haven't tried thickening anything with other flours, maybe buckwheat flour but that's it. Oatmeal flour might be good to thicken things too? You could process some of your oats.


----------



## batman can




----------



## millenniumman75

ravens said:


>


I made one of those not too long ago - mushroom and black olives, too.
I like black olives on pizzas they are more subtle than the green ones when it comes to saltiness.


----------



## millenniumman75

batman can said:


>


Question for a Canadian? I saw a TV show where that was called "salami". Do you guys call those "salami" or "pepperoni"? I know, stupid question. :lol


----------



## batman can

millenniumman75 said:


> Question for a Canadian? I saw a TV show where that was called "salami". Do you guys call those "salami" or "pepperoni"? I know, stupid question. :lol


Could be either, depends on what you buy. That is pepperoni on the pizza.


----------



## millenniumman75

batman can said:


> Could be either, depends on what you buy. That is pepperoni on the pizza.


 Well, I've never but salami on a pizza. Canadian bacon, maybe, but not ham.


----------



## Noca

millenniumman75 said:


> Question for a Canadian? I saw a TV show where that was called "salami". Do you guys call those "salami" or "pepperoni"? I know, stupid question. :lol


Those are two different kinds of meats. Both exist in pretty much any place that you can find one in a grocery store or butcher, you can find the other closeby. With regards to pizza though, most only serve pepperoni, not salami.


----------



## seeking777

@Noca dude are you a chef?!?! My goodness, your dishes are amazing. You need to have a food/cooking blog for real.


----------



## ravens




----------



## Noca

seeking777 said:


> @Noca dude are you a chef?!?! My goodness, your dishes are amazing. You need to have a food/cooking blog for real.


I'm not a chef. I have only been cooking for 1.5 years. Approximately 70% of my meals turn out well. I make most dishes from my head on the spot, I don't measure ingredients, with the odd time I might browse recipes online to simply get ideas, I won't follow the recipe, I end up doing my own thing instead.


----------



## seeking777

Noca said:


> I'm not a chef. I have only been cooking for 1.5 years. Approximately 70% of my meals turn out well. I make most dishes from my head on the spot, I don't measure ingredients, with the odd time I might browse recipes online to simply get ideas, I won't follow the recipe, I end up doing my own thing instead.


Well, it looks like you're doing a good job. I'm feeling inspired. You're making me want to up my cooking game.


----------



## Noca

Delicious recipe I came up with on the spot. Stuffed butterfly pork chops with apples, cranberries, chopped walnuts, cinnamon, allspice, nutmeg, fresh ground black pepper, sea salt, and boxed stuffing, served with a side of roasted sweet potatoes and leftover stuffing.


----------



## Barette

@Noca

YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM


----------



## ravens




----------



## Wayoutwest

Spiny lobster tails on a creole sauce..white rice..avocados..tostones (fried green plantains) and Stella... not healthy by any means


----------



## papaSmurf

^So cute!


----------



## ravens




----------



## Perkins

Parmesan herb crusted chicken.


----------



## Noca

Ham steak, with white and sweet potatoes, peas, and my homemade gravy.

Gravy recipe that I made up from scratch on the spot:

Light mayo, some pure maple syrup, thyme, a few pinches of nutmeg, some water, and extra virgin olive oil, a dash of white ground pepper, kraft parmesan cheese in the shaker bottle and a dash of sea salt. It is unique tasting and delicious. I add it after the meal is cooked because I found when I cooked the food in the oven with this gravy on it, it lost most of its flavour.


----------



## Noca

Wayoutwest said:


> Spiny lobster tails on a creole sauce..white rice..avocados..tostones (fried green plantains) and Stella... not healthy by any means


I don't see whats wrong with it. Sounds good to me, really different than anything I ever cook. I never see lobster tail in walmart, and if it was there it would probably be like $20+ bucks.


----------



## Wayoutwest

Noca said:


> I don't see whats wrong with it. Sounds good to me, really different than anything I ever cook. I never see lobster tail in walmart, and if it was there it would probably be like $20+ bucks.


I mean lobster is high in cholesterol , fried plantains are well ....fried and white rice not the smarter choice but can assure you all was delicious!! Your meals look fancy dude !!


----------



## Wayoutwest

Shrimp skewers with red onions and mushrooms on a teriyaki/home made sauce some pasta and rosted corn


----------



## ravens




----------



## KILOBRAVO

SEEMS @ravens here...... is the resident chef.  ( pizza above looks good)

tip; sprinkle oregano on it before cooking..... adds a great herbal touch in flavour !


----------



## ravens

KILOBRAVO said:


> SEEMS @*ravens* here...... is the resident chef.  ( pizza above looks good)
> 
> tip; sprinkle oregano on it before cooking..... adds a great herbal touch in flavour !




Yeah I've got some oregano, didn't think about putting some on it.


----------



## catcharay

This is my vegetable plate of yesterday's dinner. All veggies and I was totally satisfied; I may start cooking more plant based recipes but obviously in addition to meat for my b/f.


----------



## ravens

My supper last night. Chicken with cilantro, carrots with rosemary and vegetables.


----------



## Perkins

My lunch right now: Panini sandwich with pepper chicken deli meat, turkey bacon, lettuce and cheese with fries.


----------



## Noca

First time making sushi rolls. Avocado, jasmine rice, toasted seaweed, zuchinni, red pepper, bacon, sesame seeds with soy sauce dip. I wish I could speed up the assembly line of these sushi rolls so that I could eat them all day long.


----------



## Noca

This is my waffle bacon and egg tower sandwich, probably 1000 cals+


----------



## MiMiK

Noca said:


> First time making sushi rolls. Avocado, jasmine rice, toasted seaweed, zuchinni, red pepper, bacon, sesame seeds with soy sauce dip. I wish I could speed up the assembly line of these sushi rolls so that I could eat them all day long.


man that looks tasty!

i could go for some sushi right about now


----------



## ravens

Chicken and pasta with a vegetable soup mix.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

lotsa good chefs and cooks on here....


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Organic kale chicken salad with a lot of sh*t on it that I'm too lazy to list. It looks better and more colorful in person for some reason.


----------



## Perkins

Chocolate chip skillet cookie.


----------



## Noca

RelinquishedHell said:


> Organic kale chicken salad with a lot of sh*t on it that I'm too lazy to list. It looks better and more colorful in person for some reason.


That looks delicious!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Noca said:


> That looks delicious!


It was. It tastes even better if you sauté all your veggies in olive oil first before adding them to the kale.


----------



## catcharay

This is my first tart I made on the weekend. Hazelnut salted caramel tart with chocolate topping. It didnt turn out well: the pastry too oily and the consistency of the ''caramel'' cream and topping too liquidy'. The flavours were to die for though, that's why I'll attempt this recipe properly next time. It's not that bad - dates and honey for sweeteners and almond meal and hazelnut for the crust. This weekend I'm making apple pie


----------



## Perkins

Baked chicken alfredo penne pasta with garlic bread.


----------



## sad vlad

Biscuits salami.


----------



## sad vlad

catcharay said:


> This is my first tart I made on the weekend. Hazelnut salted caramel tart with chocolate topping. It didnt turn out well: the pastry too oily and the consistency of the ''caramel'' cream and topping too liquidy'. The flavours were to die for though, that's why I'll attempt this recipe properly next time. It's not that bad - dates and honey for sweeteners and almond meal and hazelnut for the crust. This weekend I'm making apple pie


That looks delicious. Nom-nom-nom.


----------



## catcharay

sad vlad said:


> That looks delicious. Nom-nom-nom.


Thanks..looks decent but wasn't nom


sad vlad said:


> Biscuits salami.


Nice biscotti. It's on my list of treats to bake


----------



## catcharay

Vegetarian sushi w brown rice that doesn't look brown. Brown rice is not as sticky as the white kind so when it cools down it is prone to loosening up. this 'rabbit'' food really wasn't a hit w my bf but I only made it as it was the only filling I had at the time. Next time I'll do salmon and avocado


----------



## Noca




----------



## catcharay

@Noca, your meals always look like such homemade deliciousness. You should really start a food blog or something and document it all..


----------



## catcharay

A mousse I made from yesterday..










I'm new to the food blogasphere so it took me some time doing this, if you're interested in the recipe (it's the light kind):

https://littlebitebytiffany.wordpress.com/2015/02/13/in-the-mood-for-mousse/

Oh and happy sweet-filled valentine to everyone!


----------



## ravens

Pork chops with basil, baked beans and vegetables.


----------



## Visionary

My boyfriend cooks, I help chop things, like the onions and pickles. 

Edit :

Here are some other food pictures. My boyfriend knows how to cook.


----------



## ravens




----------



## itsjustin




----------



## Marko3

Visionary said:


> My boyfriend cooks, I help chop things, like the onions and pickles.
> 
> Edit :
> 
> Here are some other food pictures. My boyfriend knows how to cook.


mmmmmm.. keep him.. he's awesome


----------



## losthismarbles




----------



## Noca

This is my secret to staying thin










pecan blueberry pancakes with ontario maple syrup, 4 strips of bacon, homemade hashbrowns with spices and ketchup, toast with raw peanut butter and a large glass of water


----------



## feels

^ Omg that all looks so great. Haven't had bacon in forever.

I made my first omelette today. Ugly but yummy!


----------



## Noca




----------



## Perkins

Chocolate chip cheesecake.


----------



## Noca

Stewed red wine beef was delicious


----------



## Noca

Perkins said:


> Chocolate chip cheesecake.


That looks good, I love cheesecake, yum.


----------



## Wayoutwest

rice n black beans roasted corn ,roasted pepper and shortribs


----------



## Perkins

Noca said:


> That looks good, I love cheesecake, yum.


It was my first time making it! I totally messed up the crust (store-bought but it broke so I tried salvaging it by crumbling it up in a baking pan and baking it again to make it whole again) but I'm proud of how it turned out anyway. Still tasted really good.


----------



## Noca

Perkins said:


> It was my first time making it! I totally messed up the crust (store-bought but it broke so I tried salvaging it by crumbling it up in a baking pan and baking it again to make it whole again) but I'm proud of how it turned out anyway. Still tasted really good.


You should try graham cookie butter pie crusts to make pies with.


----------



## ravens




----------



## losthismarbles

Black beans, kombu, rice and some random spices. And alfalfa and broccoli sprouts.


----------



## rainynights

wow!!! sorry but none of this is making me hungry. you guys can't cook


----------



## ravens




----------



## cmed

About as basic as it gets. Chicken with hot sauce and a cup of white rice...


----------



## probably offline

Visionary said:


> My boyfriend cooks, I help chop things, like the onions and pickles.
> 
> Edit :
> 
> Here are some other food pictures. My boyfriend knows how to cook.


Damn. He's a keeper.

/drools


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Creamy spicy vegan pasta.

Minced garlic, shallots, basil, and oregano, with lot's of olive oil and some red pepper. I blended the shallots, oregano, and garlic in a coffee grinder until it was a paste, then I heated it in a pot while adding olive oil, flour, and almond milk until I got a good consistency, then I added in cherry tomato halves and mushrooms which I roasted in the oven with olive oil and spices. I let that simmer until it was nice and hot, then added it to some whole wheat penne and served with fresh oregano on top.


----------



## Perkins

Shrimp whole wheat linguine pasta with lemon cream sauce and parsley.


----------



## catcharay

So in the mood for pasta right now.


----------



## Perkins

Sweet and sour chicken and rice.


----------



## jsgt

How do ya'll resist eating the dish your making before it's finished? Snacking on something else while cooking? When I'm hungry, patience is almost non existant. :lol 
Looking good everyone, such extravagance!


----------



## GangsterOfLove

Helped make it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

_*Breakfast Of Champions:* 
~ Granny Smith Apple Slices, Nutella Toast, Scrambled Eggs & Vanilla Soy Chai Latte_


----------



## ravens




----------



## feels

I didn't make all this, my boyfriend did. I just wanted to show it off because I think he's great.


----------



## Just Lurking

probably offline said:


> Visionary said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> My boyfriend cooks, I help chop things, like the onions and pickles.
> 
> Edit :
> 
> Here are some other food pictures. My boyfriend knows how to cook.
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. He's a keeper.
> 
> /drools
Click to expand...

Hell, he can come cook for *me*. 
That looks like restaurant quality service.

Just don't expect me to talk much, OK.


----------



## ToeSnails

ravens said:


>


I like a man who knows his seafood


----------



## TabbyTab

Can u guys cook for me 

This food looks bomb as hell


----------



## Riri11

my milkshake brings all the boys to the yard


----------



## Riri11

cmed said:


> About as basic as it gets. Chicken with hot sauce and a cup of white rice...


heh I like it basic as well. white rice with sauce for me does it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

RelinquishedHell said:


> Creamy spicy vegan pasta.
> 
> Minced garlic, shallots, basil, and oregano, with lot's of olive oil and some red pepper. I blended the shallots, oregano, and garlic in a coffee grinder until it was a paste, then I heated it in a pot while adding olive oil, flour, and almond milk until I got a good consistency, then I added in cherry tomato halves and mushrooms which I roasted in the oven with olive oil and spices. I let that simmer until it was nice and hot, then added it to some whole wheat penne and served with fresh oregano on top.


 Looks good but you might want to get a better camera. It looks like a newspaper photo.

"There was an accident at the corner of Chives and Noodles today. On the sidewalk nearby, police found this abandoned table full of yummy food. Foul play is suspected"


----------



## Perkins

I made all dis (except the pico de gallo -- mama made dat while I baked the chips & made the guac n stuff)








Mississippi Mud Bars!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Homemade pan pizza with seasoned crust, diced tomatoes, red onion, portobello mushrooms, chopped basil, oregano, and cilantro, artichoke hearts, red and green bell peppers, and topped with shredded asiago and parmesan with olive oil drizzled on top.


----------



## SmartCar

Buckyx said:


> my old postworkout    Ive cleaned that carrot after tho


That's what I do sometimes, just eating rice & chicken/steak & veggies.. but that's one big a*$ carrot :lol


----------



## layitontheline

Quinoa, veggies & lentil patties


----------



## Furiosa

My lemon drizzle loaf


----------



## tronjheim

Fig. 061215. _Pizza pandesal_
My lighting sucks, but it was still delicious!


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Sweet potato curry w/ pita bread (first time making it & it was a success!) and a salad


----------



## Mxx1

I didn't make this, but i eat this. I guess it's kind of the same.


----------



## ravens




----------



## ToeSnails

ravens said:


>


mmm that potato gives me some ideas


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i make this.

this is Viatnamese Ga Kho.

its a brown sugar caramelized , chilli, ginger, marinade , fried on chicken. with fresh spring onions. OMG! This is the definition of a Mouth-gasm. its hot spicy and sweet, but sticky with a nice texture, the noodles are fried in oil with chili flakes and spring onion just thrown in at the last minute. ... I like to cook for flavors and textures. its pretty healthy too

i know a good champagne that would go with this... any ladies want a date with a Lion that can wine and dine you?


----------



## Perkins

Baked barbecue chicken that I marinated with minced garlic, lime juice, olive oil, paprika, salt, and pepper before baking with sauce. (Which is a rather tedious process itself, I might add.) Also roasted potatoes that I baked also.


----------



## Blushy

Perkins said:


> Baked barbecue chicken that I marinated with minced garlic, lime juice, olive oil, paprika, salt, and pepper before baking with sauce. (Which is a rather tedious process itself, I might add.) Also roasted potatoes that I baked also.


Your username reminded me of the restaurant Perkins. My mouth is watering! Stop torturing me.


----------



## idoughnutknow

Never have steak without ketchup!


----------



## Wirt

idoughnutknow said:


> Never have steak without ketchup!


the left side of the plate makes complete sense

the right side makes me question reality


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

VipFuj said:


> the left side of the plate makes complete sense
> 
> the right side makes me question reality


I was about the say the same thing.

I have never, ever heard of ketchup on bananas...


----------



## KILOBRAVO

MADE THIS TODAY. its Chinese Chicken Noodle Soup.

water and chicken stock, fine chopped ginger and garlic, Thin cut mushrooms, shredded chicken, wheat noodles, spring onions( some cooked in, the rest added at end) chilli flakes, dark soy sauce.

very filling, nice textures, warm , slightly spicy, very savory and damned tasty  very healthy and nutritious


----------



## Blushy

Because mac and dogs are great!


----------



## Kevin001

Blushy said:


> Because mac and dogs are great!


Wow, that looks amazing.


----------



## theinsomniac

idoughnutknow said:


> Never have steak without ketchup!


Steak and bananas...with ketchup...and milk.:surprise: I am so confused right now hahaha


----------



## MiMiK

idoughnutknow said:


> Never have steak without ketchup!


i cant trust you.. ever... 0.o


----------



## idoughnutknow

VipFuj said:


> the left side of the plate makes complete sense
> 
> the right side makes me question reality





theinsomniac said:


> Steak and bananas...with ketchup...and milk.:surprise: I am so confused right now hahaha





MiMiK said:


> i cant trust you.. ever... 0.o


It's plantain & filet mignon avec tomato sorbet and liquidified cow mammarial water. This is fine dining don't you know???


----------



## Amphoteric

So here are a few dishes I recently made:









Coconut cream + lemon rice, chicken + teriyaki + caramelised onions + chili, and scallions + bell pepper









Creamy pasta + mushrooms + onions, fishballs, and cucumber + peas + scallions









A simple snack. Cucumber + vinegar + sugar + salt.









Noodles (chicken flavouring) + fishballs + chili + scallions + mushroom









Chicken + teriyaki + chili + onions + noodles, steamed vegetables and scallions.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Amphoteric said:


> So here are a few dishes I recently made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coconut cream + lemon rice, chicken + teriyaki + caramelised onions + chili, and scallions + bell pepper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creamy pasta + mushrooms + onions, fishballs, and cucumber + peas + scallions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simple snack. Cucumber + vinegar + sugar + salt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noodles (chicken flavouring) + fishballs + chili + scallions + mushroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken + teriyaki + chili + onions + noodles, steamed vegetables and scallions.


My goodness, *PLEASE* let me hire you as a personal chef! :lol Those look fantastic

---

"Key lime" pie (okay, okay! I used regular limes, but it's just as good!) with graham cracker crust, topped with whipped cream, strawberries, and blueberries


----------



## Amphoteric

sio said:


> My goodness, *PLEASE* let me hire you as a personal chef! :lol Those look fantastic
> 
> ---
> 
> "Key lime" pie (okay, okay! I used regular limes, but it's just as good!) with graham cracker crust, topped with whipped cream, strawberries, and blueberries


Thanks!  Maybe we can work out some sort of a deal, I'm not too good with desserts myself and what you made looks really good too :lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO

^^^ Please reunite that little blueberry that is on its own on the plate with the other little blueberries that are on the cake


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

KILOBRAVO said:


> ^^^ Please reunite that little blueberry that is on its own on the plate with the other little blueberries that are on the cake


LOL nah man, it's a part of the _perfectly-imperfect "aesthetic"_


----------



## ravens




----------



## millenniumman75

Buckyx said:


>


Oh....yeah :lol


----------



## millenniumman75

Buckyx said:


> best preworkout ever  I drink that shake immediately after oil cause it has weird taste


I didn't even see the oil. :lol 
That looks like a bowl of shredded cheese .


----------



## millenniumman75

Buckyx said:


> thats some grated carrot fresh from the garden


carrots are awesome. gardens are SASsy.
I don't have a garden, but I have a palm tree I have been raising for over 10 years now. It's interesting to see how things grow over time.


----------



## Wirt

PocketoAlice said:


> A masterpiece of laziness.


string cheese, (super red) hot dogs, and olives?

i do like how kabob-ing things makes things really nice looking. i wonder how far i could take that


----------



## GangsterOfLove

Greek salad


----------



## layitontheline

Green smoothie, see the glowwww









Vegetable soup


----------



## ravens




----------



## ravens




----------



## samiisprink

maple and brown sugar oatmeal with apple and banana slices


----------



## Perkins

Medium rare london broil steak with rice.








Shrimp penne pasta in a tomato cream sauce with parsley and parmesan on top. And of course garlic bread.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Perkins said:


> Medium rare london broil steak with rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrimp penne pasta in a tomato cream sauce with parsley and parmesan on top. And of course garlic bread.


I have that same plate too :^DDD
Also, those look very yummy. I don't eat shell fish, but that pasta dish just might be an exception!


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## KILOBRAVO

HERE IS Japanese teriyaki chicken on basmati rice with spring onion and cucumber salad i made the other day ! i never made this before OMG mouth-gasm 

my only regret was there wasnt enough chicken between the two of us


----------



## ravens




----------



## KILOBRAVO

@ravens.

is that a big bit of sea bass fish? rosemary?. looks good


----------



## ravens

KILOBRAVO said:


> @*ravens* .
> 
> is that a big bit of sea bass fish? rosemary?. looks good


It's a whiting fillet with rosemary. Yeah it was good.


----------



## ravens




----------



## Kevin001

ravens said:


>


I so want that right now......what type of cake is that? Yellow cake w/ cream cheese icing?


----------



## TenYears

This stuff is like crack. Betcha can't take just one hit 

If it doesn't go in the microwave, or if I can't throw it on the grill, then I'm not making it. I'm not even sure why I have an oven in my apartment.


----------



## ravens

Kevin001 said:


> I so want that right now......what type of cake is that? Yellow cake w/ cream cheese icing?


Yellow cake with vanilla icing.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

this is the Chinese stir fry Chow Mein I made today

carrot , beansprouts, water chestnuts, red onion, cabbage, (shredded ginger and soy sauce TO ADD FLAVOURS) 
Egg noodles many egg noodles

As you can see I have been naughty and used a fork to eat it ( I should really try eating with chopsticks now )


----------



## SmartCar

ravens said:


>


I have those exact plates at home:smile2: & that cake looks gooooooooooooooooooooooood:grin2:


----------



## SmartCar

KILOBRAVO said:


> this is the Chinese stir fry Chow Mein I made today
> 
> carrot , beansprouts, water chestnuts, red onion, cabbage, (shredded ginger and soy sauce TO ADD FLAVOURS)
> Egg noodles many egg noodles
> 
> As you can see I have been naughty and used a fork to eat it ( I should really try eating with chopsticks now )


Are you _Asian_? I'm curious, I noticed you posted another dish before, it was _Japanese_ or something like that.


----------



## Abbeh

kilobravo said:


> this is the chinese stir fry chow mein i made today
> 
> carrot , beansprouts, water chestnuts, red onion, cabbage, (shredded ginger and soy sauce to add flavours)
> egg noodles many egg noodles
> 
> as you can see i have been naughty and used a fork to eat it ( i should really try eating with chopsticks now )


give me ♥


----------



## KILOBRAVO

@SmartCar

no I am British. ..... just seems to be its Asian stuff seems to be the stuff I like.

look back in the thread some months... there I posted Vietnamese Ga Kho. I make .

I am now thinking about making Szechuan style chicken ... havent decided yet.


----------



## Telliblah

Am I right in presuming that fish eggs + cheese isn't a very internationally recognized combo?


----------



## SmartCar

KILOBRAVO said:


> @*SmartCar*
> 
> no I am British. ..... just seems to be its Asian stuff seems to be the stuff I like.
> 
> look back in the thread some months... there I posted Vietnamese Ga Kho. I make .
> 
> I am now thinking about making Szechuan style chicken ... havent decided yet.


I demand you come & cook for me, all that sounds delish':grin2: I love _East Asian & _some _South Asian_ food, so yummy .. who taught you how to cook


----------



## SmartCar

Telliblah said:


> Am I right in presuming that fish eggs + cheese isn't a very internationally recognized combo?


I think I recognize that, it's the stuff you spray out of the containers, they're almost like toothpaste shaped right? I grew up in the _Scandinavia_ for a bit, so that's why some of that stuff looks kinda familiar.


----------



## Telliblah

SmartCar said:


> I think I recognize that, it's the stuff you spray out of the containers, they're almost like toothpaste shaped right? I grew up in the _Scandinavia_ for a bit, so that's why some of that stuff looks kinda familiar.


Yeah, you're absolutely right!










You like?


----------



## SmartCar

Telliblah said:


> Yeah, you're absolutely right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You like?


Uh ..not really, I was never a fan of stuff coming out of that, but maybe it's just the appearance, also I was never a seafood person ..but I know my parents ate that stuff a lot, but the goat cheese ..if I have that right in your previous pic looks good


----------



## Telliblah

SmartCar said:


> Uh ..not really, I was never a fan of stuff coming out of that, but maybe it's just the appearance, also I was never a seafood person ..but I know my parents ate that stuff a lot, but the goat cheese ..if I have that right in your previous pic looks good


Oh but that's just regular cow cheese.


----------



## SmartCar

Telliblah said:


> Oh but that's just regular cow cheese.


Oh, that's good also :b are you from _Sweden?_


----------



## saya2077

I'm no fantastic cook but:









Rice, Green and Yellow Peppers, Carrots, Broccoli, Chicken, and korma curry.


----------



## Telliblah

SmartCar said:


> Oh, that's good also :b are you from _Sweden?_


Yeah, pretty much. Weather's ****ty but welfare's good.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

SmartCar said:


> I demand you come & cook for me, all that sounds delish':grin2: I love _East Asian & _some _South Asian_ food, so yummy .. who taught you how to cook


LOL Oh the Internet or recipes in newspapers or ideas from talking to other people 

I have also made a few other things that aren't Asian and one Spanish recipe I have made that was recommended by a Latina lady I know 
And a few other things that are Mexican and a Portuguese style recipe too
But yep sometimes we have just old fashioned British food too 

I really want to make Duck A l'orange French and very very fancy but the Grand Mariner Orange cognac for the sauce is very expensive oooo maybe one day


----------



## SmartCar

KILOBRAVO said:


> LOL Oh the Internet or recipes in newspapers or ideas from talking to other people
> 
> I have also made a few other things that aren't Asian and one Spanish recipe I have made that was recommended by a Latina lady I know
> And a few other things that are Mexican and a Portuguese style recipe too
> But yep sometimes we have just old fashioned British food too
> 
> I really want to make Duck A l'orange French and very very fancy but the Grand Mariner Orange cognac for the sauce is very expensive oooo maybe one day


Aww, what did the poor ducky do:frown2: :b anyways it sure be fun to have dinner at your place:grin2: ,I too am trying to get in the habit of doing more diverse cooking.


----------



## ravens




----------



## ourwater

*Inspired by a Better Homes and Gardens episode*

IMG_0403 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## tea111red

^Looks good.


----------



## SmartCar




----------



## regimes

hot chocolate, pink lemonade, and pina colada cupcakes!


----------



## KILOBRAVO

@regimes. oooo. they all look yummy and the black and white ones at the start look really classy.....

come bake this lion some cakes.


----------



## regimes

KILOBRAVO said:


> @regimes. oooo. they all look yummy and the black and white ones at the start look really classy.....
> 
> come bake this lion some cakes.


haha thank you! i love baking.


----------



## Grog

AliceSanKitchen said:


>


Was this made after a night out on the booze 
Ha ha ha

Jokes it looks tasty and nothing like spew 
Ha ha ha 
Seriously I'd eat it .


----------



## Grog

regimes said:


> hot chocolate, pink lemonade, and pina colada cupcakes!


Pretty and able to cook , your stealing my heart :wink2:
:smile2:


----------



## Strategist

regimes said:


> hot chocolate, pink lemonade, and pina colada cupcakes!


Those look so good! Love the creative flavors.


----------



## Strategist

Loaded baked potato soup....



Apricot chicken with honey glazed pears...


----------



## Vilanelle

Great. said:


> Loaded baked potato soup....
> 
> 
> 
> Apricot chicken with honey glazed pears...


 r u a chef wtf


----------



## Strategist

Vilanelle said:


> r u a chef wtf


lol Fall just gets me in the cooking mood.


----------



## ravens




----------



## Strategist

Chocolate caramel oatmeal bars


----------



## SofaKing

Jumbo pumpkin muffins...no..they're not plated all nicely.

Still contemplating whether they deserve a orange glaze or not. They're supposed to be for breakfast, after all...and I don't want them to be messy.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

@KyleInSTL

looks good  every little cake identical  plus a totally spotless and gleaming Grill pan and rack 

Baking is somethign I generally dont try 

this Halloween ( the only time pumpkins are imported to the UK) I will be making the usual pumpkin lantern but I have been suggested to toast the seeds this time !

Ohh I did make Szcechuan Chicken on white rice on Sunday but the photo turned out very poor


----------



## ravens




----------



## SofaKing

KILOBRAVO said:


> @KyleInSTL
> 
> looks good  every little cake identical  plus a totally spotless and gleaming Grill pan and rack
> 
> Baking is somethign I generally dont try
> 
> this Halloween ( the only time pumpkins are imported to the UK) I will be making the usual pumpkin lantern but I have been suggested to toast the seeds this time !
> 
> Ohh I did make Szcechuan Chicken on white rice on Sunday but the photo turned out very poor


Thanks! I used to bake a lot more, specifically flat breads, pizza, etc. I really find the process somewhat therapeutic. I've got some of my gadgets in storage, though, so I'm keeping things basic for now.

Asian cookery is something I'm working on. Mostly madeup sauces with garlic, ginger, soy, toasted sesame oil, siracha, etc. Sometimes I'll do a version of peanut sauce with soy sauce, peanut butter, thai chili garlic sauce, and maple syrup or honey.

It's fun to cook...one of the few things I do that is worth calling a hobby.


----------



## SofaKing

ravens said:


>


Happy Birthday Ravens!


----------



## ravens

KyleInSTL said:


> Happy Birthday Ravens!


Thanks.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

@ravens

happy birthday pal! you are famous on SAS! 
@KyleInSTL

oh yeah. the Asians make great recipies. Chinese, viatnamese and a Japanese dish are stuff I'm discovering. lol.... think i eat more fancy foreign food than British... Food and drink are a great hobby ...


----------



## ravens

@KILOBRAVO

Thanks.


----------



## ravens




----------



## dune87

Yesterday








Penne with spinach and cheddar sauce

Previous week









Sushi with cucumber and smoked salmon
I need a better knife!









Oatmeal cookies with chocolate drops


----------



## KILOBRAVO

this is a salad of sliced spinach and cucumber and german salami

the main cooking part of this is the Sautee ( boiled in salted water then dried and fried in olive oil) potato done in the Portuguese style

Contains diced onion and garlic and colored and flavored with smoked paprika and a little cayenne pepper  its very tasty

I also make a Mexican variation of this that uses another 4 spices


----------



## SmartCar

KILOBRAVO said:


> this is a salad of sliced spinach and cucumber and german salami
> 
> the main cooking part of this is the Sautee ( boiled in salted water then dried and fried in olive oil) potato done in the Portuguese style
> 
> Contains diced onion and garlic and colored and flavored with smoked paprika and a little cayenne pepper  its very tasty
> 
> I also make a Mexican variation of this that uses another 4 spices


Delicious, Delicious:grin2: Probably wouldn't eat the salami, since I don't eat pork, but it's a beautiful creation ..I love food that looks visually appealing, & also taste's great. Lovely:smile2:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## KILOBRAVO

@SmartCar.

yay!! thanks. ! Its nice you are impressed..! not an Asian style this time but I was stuffed after that meal !

aww..... its a shame you don't like salami..... mmmm.. well.... some cooked cold chicken would go well with that.

there are lots of good dishes on this thread from everyone!!


----------



## Strategist

Potato wedges!!!11!1!!


----------



## MCHB

Great. said:


> Potato wedges!!!11!1!!


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

^ Cute! I want some as well!

Fat-free, vegan gingersnaps.


----------



## SofaKing

Wheatberry salad with corn, peas, spinach, carrot, onion, garlic, kalamata olives, feta cheese, and italian dressing.

Keep it as is or add your favorite protein.


----------



## Strategist

KyleInSTL said:


> Wheatberry salad with corn, peas, spinach, carrot, onion, garlic, kalamata olives, feta cheese, and italian dressing.
> 
> Keep it as is or add your favorite protein.


Wow that looks healthy. Way to go.


----------



## Strategist

Parsley garlic pasta with garlic bread. Made with fresh vegetables straight from the garden.


----------



## SofaKing

Great. said:


> Parsley garlic pasta with garlic bread. Made with fresh vegetables straight from the garden.


So good and so jealous. I really wish I had the opportunity for my own garden...someday.

Not sure if you are, but I was a vegan for 12 months and a vegetarian for 6 months more before allowing meat back into my diet...who knows, if I had a garden, I may try again. I've also got a juicer!


----------



## Strategist

KyleInSTL said:


> Not sure if you are, but I was a vegan for 12 months and a vegetarian for 6 months more before allowing meat back into my diet...who knows, if I had a garden, I may try again. I've also got a juicer!


Nope, I just don't eat a lot of meat or dairy.

A juicer would be nice. Quick and easy.


----------



## feels

Made fettuccine alfredo with broccoli, spinach, and bacon. It's like all of my favorite things combined. Probably looks like doodoo but I was burning my mouth trying to shovel this crap in.


----------



## goku23

dune87 said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penne with spinach and cheddar sauce
> 
> Previous week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sushi with cucumber and smoked salmon
> I need a better knife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oatmeal cookies with chocolate drops


3 of my favourite foods!

you made the sushi yourself? nice, mine just crumbles into an explosion of fish and rice....and not very good fish and rice at that!


----------



## goku23

regimes said:


> hot chocolate, pink lemonade, and pina colada cupcakes!


hot chocolate cake?!
pina colada cupcakes??!!!!

Good God that is some heavenly stuff
some serious cooking talent!



KyleInSTL said:


> Jumbo pumpkin muffins...no..they're not plated all nicely.
> 
> Still contemplating whether they deserve a orange glaze or not. They're supposed to be for breakfast, after all...and I don't want them to be messy.


I really need to stop viewing this thread while I'm at work having left my 2nd lunch at home today (...bugger)
they look really good though!

...man am I hungry!


----------



## dune87

goku23 said:


> 3 of my favourite foods!
> 
> you made the sushi yourself? nice, mine just crumbles into an explosion of fish and rice....and not very good fish and rice at that!


Yes, I just use the special rice with rice vinegar and some sugar and it becomes sticky (it has to cool a little bit before spreading on the nori). I also try to roll them a bit tight (without a bamboo thing) and secure the edges with some water.


----------



## layitontheline

Mmm quinoa.


----------



## ninjaslol

layitontheline said:


> Mmm quinoa.


I wonder what it taste like d:


----------



## KILOBRAVO

@Great. your dish has some nice colours but simplicity about it .


----------



## LostinReverie

Just made this (not for myself unfortunately) - Italian chicken, rice and veggies


----------



## ravens




----------



## KILOBRAVO

ravens said:


>


wow. that cake looks as fluffy as a cloud and as light as a feather. ...  Very good baking skills with a result that looks delightful Ravens.


----------



## ravens

KILOBRAVO said:


> wow. that cake looks as fluffy as a cloud and as light as a feather. ...  Very good baking skills with a result that looks delightful Ravens.




I've been wanting to make a coconut topped cake for a while. It's pretty delicious.


----------



## SofaKing

Sorry for the slightly blurry photos...

Cooking is fun and just takes a willingness to risk a few ingredients as well as to take advantage of easy items at the store. This red quinoa salad takes advantage of frozen vegetables and store-bought taco seasoning. Added some chipotle chili powder and some honey to take the edge off the heat.










Topped with salmon that was roasted with some minced garlic and some store bought salsa.


----------



## regimes

made my first successful layer cake! this is the first one that didn't fall apart or stick to the pan when i was taking it out. i'm still working on making the icing look good and i'll worry about leveling the cakes whenever i have a better knife.



















it tasted awful unfortunately, i got the ingredients from the dollar store and they definitely let it show...


----------



## nordision

My white cheese omelet.


----------



## Woodydreads

Stuffed pepper with cous cous 

& 

A ton of veggies in a mushroom & cream sauce on pasta

Basically what I live on being vegetarian.
Unfortunately I have nobody to cook for so these meals usually last a few days each.


----------



## layitontheline

Lentil take on sloppy joes.


----------



## GatitaFierrra

Oh wow. What is that? Looks great.


----------



## ravens




----------



## ToeSnails

ravens said:


>


Do you ever cover yourself in bread crumbs and pretend you're a delicious ham?


----------



## Marre

^Mmmm nice

Made a spinach and feta cheese pie. Perfect sunday night comfort food <3


----------



## Little Badger

Chelsea Buns.


----------



## Findedeux

That looks really good.

If only it were healthy too.



Marre said:


> ^Mmmm nice
> 
> Made a spinach and feta cheese pie. Perfect sunday night comfort food <3


----------



## KILOBRAVO

ToeSnails said:


> Do you ever cover yourself in bread crumbs and pretend you're a delicious ham?


lol. you'd love a nibble on Ravens . however... I prefer the food


----------



## Strategist

Little Badger said:


> Chelsea Buns.


Mmm those look delicious.


----------



## Strategist

Tis the season so I made some Christmas M&M cookies...



and peppermint chocolate pie...


----------



## ravens




----------



## ravens




----------



## scintilla

Chocolate cake I made for my brother's birthday last week.


----------



## layitontheline

And this happened... Still finding globs of hot sauce in places.


----------



## Kevin001

layitontheline said:


> And this happened... Still finding globs of hot sauce in places.


I'm assuming the bottle busted on you?


----------



## komorikun




----------



## KILOBRAVO

@komorikun those little cakes are pretty


----------



## layitontheline

Kevin001 said:


> I'm assuming the bottle busted on you?


I opened the bottle for the first time and the sauce exploded out the top. Sriracha's a wild thang, she don't like to play by them rules.


----------



## komorikun

KILOBRAVO said:


> @komorikun those little cakes are pretty


Thanks. They aren't cakes though. They are beijinhos, basically sweetened condensed milk mixed with coconut flakes.


----------



## Ineko

my homemade foods from sauce balls and pasta, pizza, and homemade red velvet cakes.


----------



## Strategist

Those are some good looking balls @Ineko

The bf and I made this lovely pasta dish with ricotta, prosciutto, and leeks for New Year's Eve.


----------



## Mike555

raw blended grass smoothie from the forest.. if you'll attempt to drink it, you'll get a heart attack or a stroke from disgust

powerful thing for your health though

Sorry for ruining your appetite









Atleast around 200-400 grams of these leaves in this smoothie (not sure but a lot)









to describe how it tastes.. imagine swallowing blended scorpions or worms or centipedes.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

Only one I have on my computer...


----------



## KILOBRAVO

this is vegetable chow mein. however this time i used fine rice noodles for a differnt texture, and flavours than using egg noodles

started by sauteeing fine chopped garlic and ginger in olive oil in wok.

then added chopped red onion, beansprouts, fine shredded carrot and cabbage,... and gently fried .
then added some salt, and then the rice noodles added in bit by bit and a dash more Olive oil.... continued to fry and added a good amount of dark soy sauce.  adding some chicken, or beef would be a good idea.


----------



## ourwater

IMG_0528 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## SmartCar

Rice fried in tomato sauce, olive oil, carrots, onions & an a fried egg


----------



## layitontheline

KILOBRAVO said:


> this is vegetable chow mein. however this time i used fine rice noodles for a differnt texture, and flavours than using egg noodles


Mmmm that looks good.

Some cinnamon scones, turned out pretty well. Taste a lot better the day of so I'll have to binge when I make these. I'm down with that.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

layitontheline said:


> Mmmm that looks good.


yay! thanks, it was pretty good. deffo eat that again.

there will be another ( Asian) recipe coming very soon.


----------



## Marre

One of my favorite things to eat for lunch lately. Chicken breast with sallad, spinach, tomatoes, natural mixed nuts and some coconut oil on top. Looove coconut oil, it's so good.


----------



## tea111red

The vegetarian/vegan friendly ones look nice. It'd be nice to see more of that in this thread.


----------



## Perkins

Made these tonight.

Chicken enchiladas:









Peanut butter brownie cupcakes:


----------



## KILOBRAVO

this is the salmon teriyaki i made.

salmon salted , cubed and left in the marinade for overnight in fridge.

next day i sautéed finely chopped garlic and ginger in medium heat wok with olive oil , then when fragrant, added the salmon and fried... swishing the wok constantly to mix the wok contents.
I added the left over teriyaki from the salmon, untill caramelized.
the basmati rice was boiled in salted water until soft, but not overly cooked.
garnished with finely shredded spring onion curls and chopped spring onion.

this was very tasty and the salmon was so succulent . mouthgasm !


----------



## Cmasch

layitontheline said:


> Mmmm that looks good.
> 
> Some cinnamon scones, turned out pretty well. Taste a lot better the day of so I'll have to binge when I make these. I'm down with that.


Oh..my...god, Those look amazing. I think that is what heaven is.... lol


----------



## Perkins

Marre said:


> One of my favorite things to eat for lunch lately. Chicken breast with sallad, spinach, tomatoes, natural mixed nuts and some coconut oil on top. Looove coconut oil, it's so good.


WANT!


----------



## layitontheline

Perkins said:


> Peanut butter brownie cupcakes:


Oh good lord. Can't beat PB+chocolate. Is the recipe online?


----------



## izbits

I only have this picture of fried eggs.


----------



## Amphoteric

Yesterday's dinner. Rice with a bit of curry and scallions mixed in and sweet and sour soy.


----------



## Perkins

layitontheline said:


> Oh good lord. Can't beat PB+chocolate. Is the recipe online?


Yep! Found them here. http://www.bakeorbreak.com/2008/05/brownie-peanut-butter-cups/


----------



## theotherone

scintilla said:


> Chocolate cake I made for my brother's birthday last week.


It's so pretty the way u frosted so nice

Man I want to bake a cake too haha.. :3 our oven broke down here man. It sucks.


----------



## theotherone

layitontheline said:


> Green smoothie, see the glowwww
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vegetable soup


I have no idea what foods u r posting but it looks so creative delicious and amazing.


----------



## komorikun

A variation of this. I added onions and green pepper to the chickpea mix.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> A variation of this. I added onions and green pepper to the chickpea mix.


 Looks yummy. How many flights of stairs did you have to carry that microwave?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Looks yummy. How many flights of stairs did you have to carry that microwave?


I ordered it online from Best Buy. My building has an elevator. It was a pain to get it though because they delivered while I was at work. The lady who cleans the building put it into some locked closet while I was gone. So I had to call her the next day to get it. Wasn't sure if she was expecting a tip or not. She had to come back from her home to get it for me since she leaves before I get back home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I ordered it online from Best Buy. My building has an elevator.


 I was gonna say. That would have sucked. I didn't remember if you said there was an elevator.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I was gonna say. That would have sucked. I didn't remember if you said there was an elevator.


This is my microwave. I wanted a small one since my kitchen is tiny and I liked that you can turn off the beeping noise. Very important. Only issue is the door opens on the wrong side.

I got it for $72.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/ge-0-7-...c=10&CampaignID=696697&SubscriberID=300660354


----------



## McFly

komorikun said:


> I ordered it online from Best Buy. My building has an elevator. It was a pain to get it though because they delivered while I was at work. The lady who cleans the building put it into some locked closet while I was gone. So I had to call her the next day to get it. Wasn't sure if she was expecting a tip or not. She had to come back from her home to get it for me since she leaves before I get back home.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Never too late to get a gift to say thanks.


----------



## komorikun

McFly said:


> Never too late to get a gift to say thanks.


I don't know. I feel funny about tipping people who work in the building. I didn't really ask her to do that. The UPS guy could have just left the box in front of my door and it would most likely have been fine. I'm glad she let him into the building though. She said she lived nearby....

I didn't really understand why the superintendent of the building didn't open the closet door for me. He lives in the building and is always around. The super is a shady character but that's another story....I think he got half of the broker's fee that I paid. He is in cahoots with the broker lady who was too lazy to even show me the apartment.


----------



## komorikun

*Curry Flavored Yakisoba*

Besides the noodles and flavoring packets I added: onion, green pepper, red pepper, cabbage. Normally you would add chicken or sliced hotdogs, but I put in a chopped up veggie patty (morning star original sausage patty). That's what the brown thingies are in the photo.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


>


Never heard of it but it looks amazing :yes.


----------



## ravens




----------



## KILOBRAVO

@komorikun mmm yummy.  I love that sorta stuff. Did you add soy sauce tho? i always add dark soy sauce in.... although recently i learned that light soy sauce contains more salt...

dark is sweeter.


----------



## komorikun

KILOBRAVO said:


> @komorikun mmm yummy.  I love that sorta stuff. Did you add soy sauce tho? i always add dark soy sauce in.... although recently i learned that light soy sauce contains more salt...
> 
> dark is sweeter.


You don't add soy sauce to yakisoba. The packages they sell at the supermarket include little flavors packets and I add a little bit of yakisoba sauce seen in the photos. Yakisoba sauce is similar to oyster sauce. Sort of like barbecue sauce but less sweet. Then again I haven't had barbecue sauce in a long time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> You don't add soy sauce to yakisoba. The packages they sell at the supermarket include little flavors packets and I add a little bit of yakisoba sauce seen in the photos. Yakisoba sauce is similar to oyster sauce. Sort of like barbecue sauce but less sweet. Then again I haven't had barbecue sauce in a long time.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I don't think I've had yakisoba like that. I only ever had the kind that they sell frozen and you pop it in the microwave. I can get all the stuff to do it at the store but I just don't get that motivated when I know I can buy the frozen kind. It's expensive but it probably comes out about even when you factor in the price of buying everything. Probably not good for you though. I avoid the nutrition label on stuff like that.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't think I've had yakisoba like that. I only ever had the kind that they sell frozen and you pop it in the microwave. I can get all the stuff to do it at the store but I just don't get that motivated when I know I can buy the frozen kind. It's expensive but it probably comes out about even when you factor in the price of buying everything. Probably not good for you though. I avoid the nutrition label on stuff like that.


I've never seen microwaveable yakisoba. The kind that I bought is either kept in the freezer (have to thaw it out for a half a day) or the fridge and you stir fry it after frying up the vegetables. You can buy it at any Japanese supermarket. Most Korean and Chinese supermarkets will have it too. Korean and Chinese supermarkets usually have a fair bit of Japanese food.

The package includes 3 servings of noodles and 3 powdered flavor packets. I like curry, so I always get the curry flavored one.










There is another type that isn't so tasty but is similar to instant ramen except you throw out the hot water after 3 minutes. There are little holes in the lid to let the water out. UFO is the most famous brand name.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I've never seen microwaveable yakisoba.


 I found it at Costco (where I find most stuff I talk about, lol). I really just bought it because it was there and it looked a lot better than the frozen grilled chicken sandwiches I usually get.

Technically, I doubt that it's actually "authentic" but I'm fine with Asian style as long as it tastes vaguely Asian. But it's like $15 for 7 bowls you put in the freezer. I don't buy it often.



> The kind that I bought is either kept in the freezer (have to thaw it out for a half a day) or the fridge and you stir fry it after frying up the vegetables. You can buy it at any Japanese supermarket. Most Korean and Chinese supermarkets will have it too. Korean and Chinese supermarkets usually have a fair bit of Japanese food.


 I think they do have several international markets around here. I just never went to any of them because they're kind of off the beaten path.



> The package includes 3 servings of noodles and 3 powdered flavor packets. I like curry, so I always get the curry flavored one.


 It's funny. Whenever I see curry at the store, I think "Komorikun likes curry". The internet has done strange things to us.

:lol

That's it. Next time I'm in the world foods isle I'm getting some curry powder. What brand? They will probably have the most common brand if there is one that's really common and decent.



>


 That looks really familiar but I can't remember where I saw it.


----------



## Cletis




----------



## Furiosa

"Cake fail" Hedgehog cake I made for my friend's recent 30th birthday, they absolutely loved it!


----------



## theotherone

You guys are hands down inspiring. Good folk... thank u 4 this thread it's fun to watch.


----------



## ToeSnails

What you see here is mixed seafood marinated in teriyaki and coconut milk, roasted, accompanied by seasoned thickly sliced potatoes. These are barricaded in wall of slow-cooked smoked champignon mushrooms.

The drink is vanilla flavored soy milk.


----------



## ravens

Chocolate mint brownies.


----------



## layitontheline

Curry









Roasted Butternut Squash & Kale...& maybe a bit too much oil









Hummus & Pita Chips


----------



## layitontheline

ravens said:


> Chocolate mint brownies.


That plate is too freaking cute. Is it Corelle? And those brownies look so good.



Furiosa said:


> "Cake fail" Hedgehog cake I made for my friend's recent 30th birthday, they absolutely loved it!


The teeth make it nightmare-worthy for me but that's so awesome! Where'd you get the inspiration?


----------



## Furiosa

layitontheline said:


> That plate is too freaking cute. Is it Corelle? And those brownies look so good.
> 
> The teeth make it nightmare-worthy for me but that's so awesome! Where'd you get the inspiration?


Thanks  Well there is a picture online of someone that tried to copy a really cool lifelike hedgehog cake off pinterest, but instead it ended up turning out like a pink monster. My friend thinks this picture is hilarious, so to surprise them I made them a clone "cake fail" hedgehog for their 30th, and they thought it was brilliant!

It was actually quite easy to make, I'm a trained chef and love to bake, so for the body I just used a lemon sponge cake recipe and cut it to the right shape.


----------



## ravens

layitontheline said:


> That plate is too freaking cute. Is it Corelle? And those brownies look so good.


Yeah they're Corelle. The brownies are definitely delicious.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

ravens said:


> Yeah they're Corelle. The brownies are definitely delicious.


I was thinking minty nanaimo bars.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

Just little things I make here and there...

I don't really take pictures of the main dishes I make for some reason...


----------



## ravens

Baldy Nohairs said:


> I was thinking minty nanaimo bars.


They do look like those. The bottoms are made from a brownie mix. The middle is a mint filling and the top is melted chocolate chips along with butter and cream.


----------



## Kevin001

ToeSnails said:


> What you see here is mixed seafood marinated in teriyaki and coconut milk, roasted, accompanied by seasoned thickly sliced potatoes. These are barricaded in wall of slow-cooked smoked champignon mushrooms.
> 
> The drink is vanilla flavored soy milk.


That looks amazing. Definitely my type of dish .


----------



## ravens




----------



## Memories of Silence

Chocolate cupcakes with peppermint icing:








I made these in 2010, and they were horrible.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Banana bread last night


----------



## Leaf247

Food... I made...
Yeah, I can't cook to save my life -.-' I mean, i managed to waterlog _rice_. I was literally given one instruction and still somehow managed to screw it up...


----------



## HenDoggy

scorpio26 said:


>


omg this is awesome :O


----------



## layitontheline

Tofu & avocado chocolate mousse. Actually so. ****ing. good.









Roasted cauli soup


----------



## SplendidBob

Illustrating the full extent of my culinary capabilities:

Black pudding and eggs.


----------



## SmartCar

Wow, some of you guys are really talented cooks ..I need to work on more diverse creations myself :b


----------



## Carlfrukt

I managed to make delicious and at the same time not that unhealthy cookies. Made from bananas, cacao, oats and desiccated coconut.


----------



## nowacks

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nowacks

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nowacks

layitontheline said:


> Tofu & avocado chocolate mousse. Actually so. ****ing. good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roasted cauli soup


****ing yum!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rains

nowacks said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


What's that?


----------



## nowacks

Squid tentacles! ****ing delicious too!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun

*Haven't cooked anything major yet but....I have plans.*

Went to the cheapo Korean fruit and veggie store today:

pineapple, cauliflower, kiwis, lemons, limes, oranges, tomatoes, green peppers, avocado, onions, sweet potato, white potatoes, carrots.

*You can guess the grand total $$.*


----------



## komorikun




----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> *You can guess the grand total $$.*


$100? :stu


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


>


 Looks good but what is it?


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> $100? :stu


Way less. I got it at a cheapo place where the produce is a little older than what you find at a typical, large supermarket.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Looks good but what is it?


Japanese curry. I put carrots, onions, sweet potato, and white potato in it. And a half a can of coconut milk. I know curry is not the most photogenic food. Mixed up a couple different brands of curry roux. This will be my din din for the next 3-4 days.

I probably stunk up the hallway of my apartment building. And it's midnight here. Curry smell is powerful.


----------



## avoidobot3000

komorikun said:


> Went to the cheapo Korean fruit and veggie store today:
> 
> pineapple, cauliflower, kiwis, lemons, limes, oranges, tomatoes, green peppers, avocado, onions, sweet potato, white potatoes, carrots.
> 
> *You can guess the grand total $$.*


i'd say about $16.66

midnight curries :yay


----------



## avoidobot3000

^ pretty close haha. i go to a farmers' markets on sundays, when i can be bothered. cheap & fresh!


----------



## Findedeux

I love curry, though I'm usually eating Indian curry.



komorikun said:


> Way less. I got it at a cheapo place where the produce is a little older than what you find at a typical, large supermarket.
> 
> Japanese curry. I put carrots, onions, sweet potato, and white potato in it. And a half a can of coconut milk. I know curry is not the most photogenic food. Mixed up a couple different brands of curry roux. This will be my din din for the next 3-4 days.
> 
> I probably stunk up the hallway of my apartment building. And it's midnight here. Curry smell is powerful.


----------



## Still Waters

komorikun said:


> Way less. I got it at a cheapo place where the produce is a little older than what you find at a typical, large supermarket.
> 
> Japanese curry. I put carrots, onions, sweet potato, and white potato in it. And a half a can of coconut milk. I know curry is not the most photogenic food. Mixed up a couple different brands of curry roux. This will be my din din for the next 3-4 days.
> 
> I probably stunk up the hallway of my apartment building. And it's midnight here. Curry smell is powerful.


Dumb question -but I hear a lot about curries and I still don't know exactly what it means - Is it just putting some curry spice in the dish or is there more to it??


----------



## layitontheline

Avocados on everything yomyomyom









Asparagus & pea risotto









Garlic knots mmm


----------



## ravens

Shrimp and mushroom spaghetti


----------



## duganrm

this is the extent of my cooking.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Waldorf salad. apples, ( red and green) with walnuts, black grapes and celery miked with Greek yogurt and served in an iceberg lettuce leaf... extremely easy


----------



## SplendidBob




----------



## Cashel

splendidbob said:


>


Mmmm, coagulated blood! (At first I thought you were eating Oreos with your breakfast.)


----------



## ravens




----------



## Miss Scarletta

Made a vegan chocolate cake for a vegan I know's birthday and it turned out not bad. :laugh:


----------



## Tokztero

You guys make me hungry.


----------



## Spyce

I have some recent pictures, but I don't know where they are. These are from last year sometime. I'm a chef at a private school and this was dinner one night...

Stir Fry-









Grilled Chicken with Balsamic Glaze and Thyme-









Perfectly Grilled Flank Steak  -


----------



## Kevin001

Spyce said:


> I have some recent pictures, but I don't know where they are. These are from last year sometime. I'm a chef at a private school and this was dinner one night...
> 
> Stir Fry-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grilled Chicken with Balsamic Glaze and Thyme-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfectly Grilled Flank Steak  -


You're a chef? How cool is that. Everything looks good :yes.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Spyce said:


> Perfectly Grilled Flank Steak  -


 :smile2:

I think I could eat that all right now!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Miss Scarletta said:


> Made a vegan chocolate cake for a vegan I know's birthday and it turned out not bad. :laugh:


 If I could get to that I'd be in a coma in a couple of hours. :lol


----------



## HenDoggy

Spyce said:


> I have some recent pictures, but I don't know where they are. These are from last year sometime. I'm a chef at a private school and this was dinner one night...
> 
> Stir Fry-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grilled Chicken with Balsamic Glaze and Thyme-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfectly Grilled Flank Steak  -


I'm seriously considering enrolling in that school just to get to eat your food everyday.


----------



## Spyce

Kevin001 said:


> You're a chef? How cool is that. Everything looks good :yes.





WillYouStopDave said:


> :smile2:
> 
> I think I could eat that all right now!





HenDoggy said:


> I'm seriously considering enrolling in that school just to get to eat your food everyday.


My skills have improved a lot in the last year or so since those photos were taken. Our summer program starts in a few weeks and we get to be a bit more creative since we're not feeding students, but adults taking Advanced Placement courses. I like to serve the hors d'oeuvres, lets me work on my kife and presentation skills, but my favorite meal day is the New England Clam Bake  I'll make sure to get some good pictures of everything over the weeks and post 'em up here for everyone  They'll be nice to have for my portfolio, too


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Spyce said:


> My skills have improved a lot in the last year or so since those photos were taken. Our summer program starts in a few weeks and we get to be a bit more creative since we're not feeding students, but adults taking Advanced Placement courses. I like to serve the hors d'oeuvres, lets me work on my kife and presentation skills, but my favorite meal day is the New England Clam Bake  I'll make sure to get some good pictures of everything over the weeks and post 'em up here for everyone  They'll be nice to have for my portfolio, too


 So meat is hard to do well in an apartment. How would you do that grilled chicken without a proper grill? I have a gas range and that's it. They won't let us grill here. My oven has a broiler but I'm afraid of it. :lol I don't want to get it messy because I'm also not good at cleaning.

I think grilled chicken is an awesome food though. Very healthy. I eat chicken breast every day but I pressure cook it because it's easy and works with frozen chicken.


----------



## Spyce

Grilling indoors will never, ever compare to the real deal. You can get close, but there's no comparison. Invest in a good grill pan is the best advice I can give. And if you want to keep it simple, season with just some salt & pepper, or you can be creative and make your own spice rubs as if you were grilling- the choice is yours 

They won't even let you have anything outdoors like on the sidewalk or something?


----------



## KILOBRAVO

this is a yummy thread love that stir fry and steak above


----------



## treeline

Blueberry oatmeal


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Spyce said:


> Grilling indoors will never, ever compare to the real deal. You can get close, but there's no comparison. Invest in a good grill pan is the best advice I can give. And if you want to keep it simple, season with just some salt & pepper, or you can be creative and make your own spice rubs as if you were grilling- the choice is yours
> 
> They won't even let you have anything outdoors like on the sidewalk or something?


 No. They have silly rules here. We're not even allowed to prop the door open to carry our groceries in because the wind might break the door if it's windy. :lol


----------



## Spyce

KILOBRAVO said:


> this is a yummy thread love that stir fry and steak above


Working on a roast chicken right now... my stomach is eating itself; can't wait for it to be done! haha 



treeline said:


> Blueberry oatmeal


I thought it was yogurt at first, but oatmeal is even better! It looks delicious! 



WillYouStopDave said:


> No. They have silly rules here. We're not even allowed to prop the door open to carry our groceries in because the wind might break the door if it's windy. :lol


That is ridiculous :lol Maybe if you step about 6 inches off the property, technically, they can't say anything...


----------



## Spyce

Fresh from the oven... roasted chicken with apples, onions and fresh herbs


----------



## jsgt

Spyce said:


> I have some recent pictures, but I don't know where they are. These are from last year sometime. I'm a chef at a private school and this was dinner one night...
> 
> Stir Fry-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grilled Chicken with Balsamic Glaze and Thyme-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfectly Grilled Flank Steak  -


Wow, that looks so good! Out of curiousity, is that steak ok being that rare? Well, it obviously is since you cooked it that way, but can you tell more about it? I've eaten nothing but chicken feed all day, so...curse you!  j/k, nice work.


----------



## Spyce

jsgt said:


> Wow, that looks so good! Out of curiousity, is that steak ok being that rare? Well, it obviously is since you cooked it that way, but can you tell more about it? I've eaten nothing but chicken feed all day, so...curse you!  j/k, nice work.


Of course  It's only medium rare. Many people eat steak rare or even raw- in tartars and such. But medium rare is perfectly acceptable, and how most people order steaks and burgers


----------



## ravens




----------



## HenDoggy

Code:







jsgt said:


> Wow, that looks so good! Out of curiousity, is that steak ok being that rare? Well, it obviously is since you cooked it that way, but can you tell more about it? I've eaten nothing but chicken feed all day, so...curse you!  j/k, nice work.


Yeah, that looks med rare. I've seen bloodier steak


----------



## KILOBRAVO

ravens said:


>


 that looks reaalllyy yummy. so fluffy... like a cloud  ( I think you posted that sort if cake before?)

is there a very faint pink colour?


----------



## ravens

KILOBRAVO said:


> that looks reaalllyy yummy. so fluffy... like a cloud  ( I think you posted that sort if cake before?)
> 
> is there a very faint pink colour?


Yeah I've posted the other time I made this kind of cake. The pink color is probably caused by the camera since it looks white.


----------



## Resergence

My first attempt at a burrito at came out so sexy <3
http://puu.sh/pPN1x/fca2ca9785.jpg
http://puu.sh/pPN2Z/fe156e82f3.jpg


----------



## Resergence

I also made this the other day aswell 
http://puu.sh/pSZYp/57aed1e25d.jpg


----------



## nubly

ravens said:


> Yeah I've posted the other time I made this kind of cake. The pink color is probably caused by the camera since it looks white.


Are you a chef or had training for cooking?


----------



## ravens

nubly said:


> Are you a chef or had training for cooking?


I'm not a chef and I've never had any kind of formal training. I started cooking back in my early teens.


----------



## ToeSnails

Veggie burgers, soy sauce and maple syrup marinated potatoes, Brazilian BBQ marinated veggie mix, and mushrooms roasted with smoked salt. Yum.


----------



## Perkins

Steak tacos with onions and cilantro and tortilla chips I baked.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Perkins said:


> Steak tacos with onions and cilantro and tortilla chips I baked.


 That looks amazing! I wouldn't be able to resist putting some kind of sauce on there though.


----------



## Perkins

WillYouStopDave said:


> That looks amazing! I wouldn't be able to resist putting some kind of sauce on there though.


I agree, I ended up making guacamole after I took the picture. Best decision ever.


----------



## May19

Im more of a baker than a cook 

http://puu.sh/qfNQZ/c671a41ea3.png Tis was my first time making Tiramisu
http://puu.sh/qfNYU/32a8584026.JPG third time making cheesecake I believe
http://puu.sh/qfO0Q/9889f56f7c.jpg Chocolate Raspberry Crumble Bar (first time making this cause I was experimenting) 
http://puu.sh/qfOky/74aadc8f45.jpg first time making scones
http://puu.sh/qfOsK/032443b2ab.JPG most recent one. made this back when I was still dating my ex. I met him on the internet and I used to drive 1.5 hr to see him. I would bake him cookies and other stuff. This was the first cookie I made for him before we were even dating. What can I say? I won him over with my food ^-^; oh and it's snickerdoodles.


----------



## Kevin001

May19 said:


> http://puu.sh/qfOsK/032443b2ab.JPG most recent one. made this back when I was still dating my ex. I met him on the internet and I used to drive 1.5 hr to see him. I would bake him cookies and other stuff. This was the first cookie I made for him before we were even dating. What can I say? I won him over with my food ^-^; oh and it's snickerdoodles.


Yep that is definitely how you hook a guy. :laugh:


----------



## May19

Kevin001 said:


> Yep that is definitely how you hook a guy. :laugh:


haha isn't there that saying "the way to a man's heart is through his stomach" ? Honestly, I like baking and cooking, especially for others. Gives me a reason to bake and to show them that i care, i mean it is afterall made with love haha


----------



## Kevin001

May19 said:


> haha isn't there that saying "the way to a man's heart is through his stomach" ? Honestly, I like baking and cooking, especially for others. Gives me a reason to bake and to show them that i care, i mean it is afterall made with love haha


I wish a girl would bake me something . I would be so excited, lol.


----------



## May19

Kevin001 said:


> I wish a girl would bake me something . I would be so excited, lol.


aww you dont know that. maybe your future gf will bake and cook for you. and that would be #goals.


----------



## ravens




----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

splendidbob said:


>


My British black pudding loving brother.:hs


----------



## SplendidBob

Brum Hiker said:


> My British black pudding loving brother.:hs


One of the finest foods


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

It is!

I usually prefer it cold though tbh.

Nice with a bit of pork pie and English mustard, sweet pickled beetroot and gherkins. 

I also prefer it when they leave out the barley. 

When I was a kid the local butchers recipe was just blood, onion, mace, salt and chunks of lard

Love the texture and taste of the chunks of lard. That's what makes it.

I find that a lot of producers use less lard and more barley now.


----------



## Were

Tamagoyaki









Cheeseburger









I can only make simple food though.


----------



## veron

I've been doing more cooking than usual lately... especially interested in pasta. I wish I could have taken these in natural lighting, but I seem to do all my cooking at night, so yeah...









pasta aglio e olio









BLT pasta


----------



## ToeSnails

Sushi day!

- Soy sauce (the two black pools) to dip the bottom of rice in,
- Three different flavored broths to lightly pour over the top of the rice, and you're ready to put on the topping!
- Choice of topping include onion pickled herring, smoked sardines, garlic and herb cream cheese, or salmon caviar.

Was pretty good.


----------



## Sliusarek

Nice one!

I wish this thread had more posting...


----------



## Sliusarek

Okay, I guess it was not funny. Sorry. (


----------



## lanzman

Pork Chop with miso-pepper jelly glaze and sautéed vegetables


----------



## veron

Today's breakfast











Sliusarek said:


> Okay, I guess it was not funny. Sorry. (


Hey I liked that photo, you should have kept it up, lol


----------



## BAH




----------



## ShadowOne

I am *****in CLASSY










I used the secret recipe of leaving them in an extra minute

(I ran out of plates)


----------



## tea111red

Amon said:


>


lol, I keep staring at that. I thought maybe it was a rotten pomegranate or something, but I guess it's passion fruit.


----------



## dustmouth

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57f6751b8eaa4/20160520_140613-1.jpg?

I love cooking ^_^


----------



## veron

^that looks amazing!

Chicken soup with dumplings I made today. It was my first time trying this recipe. The dumplings grew huge and ended up fusing together, but I managed to separate them in the end, hah.


----------



## ravens




----------



## veron

I forgot one of the main ingredients (potatoes), but this turned out tasty nonethelss


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

All from last year but I'm proud of them!

Apple roses, sugar free eclairs and sugar free strawberry cake (My mom is diabetic.)


----------



## veron

Rice noodles


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Made these bad boys last night. Crunchy goodness right there.


----------



## Kevin001

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Made these bad boys last night. Crunchy goodness right there.


You wear gloves to cook with at home? Just to get it out of the hot grease? Congrats though, looks good. :smile2:


----------



## relm1

My dinner from last night! All homemade and topped off with a martini!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Kevin001 said:


> You wear gloves to cook with at home? Just to get it out of the hot grease? Congrats though, looks good. :smile2:


No! Lol. I was using chopsticks to pick them out the frying pan. The gloves were for the flour/eggwash/breading process. They were good indeed.


----------



## Kevin001

Worried Cat Milf said:


> The gloves were for the flour/eggwash/breading process.


Hmm why not free hand it? Weird little girl, lol. Nah its cool. Post more. :grin2:


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm why not free hand it? Weird little girl, lol. Nah its cool. Post more. :grin2:


I'll show you more!








Bam!

I'm using a photo resizer app so I hope the images aren't ginormous on ya'll computer screens.


----------



## Overdrive

Worried Cat Milf said:


> All from last year but I'm proud of them!
> 
> Apple roses, sugar free eclairs and sugar free strawberry cake (My mom is diabetic.)


I'm in love


----------



## relm1

Wow, @Worried Cat Milf, looks so delicious and very beautifully presented! How do you make your pictures not show up like mine where it is a small icon but yours is full size?


----------



## Kevin001

Worried Cat Milf said:


> I'll show you more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bam!
> 
> I'm using a photo resizer app so I hope the images aren't ginormous on ya'll computer screens.


No its just right. Give it to me!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

@Overdrive ;D
@relm1 Thanks! I starting using a photo resizing app because I post everything from my phone, if that's what you're asking. Idk if the coding formats different when posting on the computer?
@Kevin001 I would but no me gusta Adam Levine!


----------



## veron

Onion rings?  Mmm looking good! This is something I've been wanting to make but have been way too lazy.


----------



## relm1

My attempt at Gordon Ramsey's recipe for Beef Wellington. Very delicious.

If anyone wants to do a cook off, it was this recipe:


----------



## flyingMint

worried cat milf said:


> i'll show you more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bam!
> 
> I'm using a photo resizer app so i hope the images aren't ginormous on ya'll computer screens.


 teach me the ways of the crunchy onion!!!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

flyingMint said:


> teach me the ways of the crunchy onion!!!


I followed this recipe! I just substituted the flour with bread flour because it's all I had, but I don't think it made any difference. Panko bread crumbs are the best for crunchy!

http://www.orwhateveryoudo.com/2014/05/panko-fried-onion-rings.html


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

relm1 said:


> My attempt at Gordon Ramsey's recipe for Beef Wellington. Very delicious.
> 
> If anyone wants to do a cook off, it was this recipe:


Looks bomb! My little sister and her friend used his beef wellington recipe, too! Those little chefs. Unfortunately, they didn't save any for me to try :'(


----------



## relm1

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Looks bomb! My little sister and her friend used his beef wellington recipe, too! Those little chefs. Unfortunately, they didn't save any for me to try :'(


You should make it. It is fun and very delicious. A pain though. It goes well with red wine. :drunk and a romantic date :kiss:

Photo of the half way point before wrapping it in pastry.


----------



## layitontheline

Kale pizza with kale pesto and kale toppings, so much kale yumyumyum









Borscht


----------



## lanzman

Eggs Benedict and hash browns


----------



## gunner21

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Made these bad boys last night. Crunchy goodness right there.


I'm not much of an onion rings fan, but my god that looks delicious



lanzman said:


> Eggs Benedict and hash browns


Man, my eggs benedict always turn out messy and the hollaindaise sauce doesn't turn out great. How do you do it?


----------



## lanzman

gunner21 said:


> Man, my eggs benedict always turn out messy and the hollaindaise sauce doesn't turn out great. How do you do it?


I put the egg in a metal measuring spoon to drop in the boiling water so it stays together better. The water should also have a dash of salt and vinegar in it. For the hollandaise, I use my Nutribullet blender. Just two eggs yolks, dash of lemon juice, red pepper, and dry mustard. Drop in 1/4 stick melted butter and blend. I think the more powerful the blender and smaller jar size helps.


----------



## relm1

Tonight was a very delicious recipe for Masala spiced chicken, jasmine rice, sauteed kale with a fresh salad and martini.


----------



## komorikun

Went to the cheapo Korean fruit and veggie market again. Also hit the nearby very small Chinese supermarket to get tofu. Tofu and produce are way overpriced at the normal American supermarkets. The produce at at the Korean store is a little old often times but waaaaay cheaper.

4 Blocks of firm Tofu

1 Can of coconut milk
2 Granny Smith apples
2 Bags of baby carrots
8 Tomatoes
4 Green peppers
6 Lemons
16 Limes
2 Cauliflowers
1 Lettuce
3 Carrots
2 Japanese sweet potatoes
4 Russet potatoes
2 Yellow onions
1 Bag of little yellow onions
1 Bag of little red onions
1 Bag of garlic
1 Bunch of scallions (was in my backpack)

Also have a couple big pomegranates in the fridge right now that I got a few days ago. Pomegranate and cauliflower must be in season right now. They are cheap.

I have plans for a couple types of curries (Thai masaman, Japanese), Thai peanut salad, and some other things. The limes are mainly for making cocktails.


----------



## komorikun

I made the Masaman curry. First time making it. It had potential but I messed up a bit. I test tasted it and it tasted relatively good before I put all the peanut butter in it. Put over 2 tablespoons of it, should have put less than 1 tablespoon. The peanut butter really takes over. I also put too much potato into it. The potatoes were not soft enough either. Going to boil them longer next time.

And I mixed 2 types of coconut milk in it, one was sort of watery and not the best. The one in the photo is good though. Couldn't find the usual kind I use for Japanese curry. Have to hit up the big Chinese supermarket. Next time I will use only very rich creamy coconut milk. The Japanese Curry roux is already rich, so Japanese curry doesn't need such rich coconut milk in it (normally they don't put it in but I do in place of meat).

The tofu was okay but I have to work on my technique. Tricky getting all the water out and getting it the right texture. I used *firm* tofu but next time I'll get *extra firm* tofu.

Still have plenty of paste left for maybe 2 more tries. Meanwhile I got to finish this stuff off over the next 3 days.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


>


 I'm curious. Do you ever get stuff stuck to your nonstick? I have a pressure cooker with nonstick that looks a lot like the coatings on your stuff. When it happens it's a royal PITA to get it off.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm curious. Do you ever get stuff stuck to your nonstick? I have a pressure cooker with nonstick that looks a lot like the coatings on your stuff. When it happens it's a royal PITA to get it off.


No, it all comes off with water, soap, and a sponge. I don't generally scrub that hard. My rice cooker pan is more difficult. I have to scrub harder to get off all the dried sticky remnants of rice. I read that over time the nonstick stuff comes off.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> No, it all comes off with water, soap, and a sponge. I don't generally scrub that hard. My rice cooker pan is more difficult. I have to scrub harder to get off all the dried sticky remnants of rice. I read that over time the nonstick stuff comes off.


 I have the problem where everything I buy that is nonstick always sticks. I've never had a problem with anything stainless (except that it stains). My rice cooker is pretty much the only thing that nothing ever sticks to. Well, actually, the aluminum steamer tray, broccoli sticks to it horribly. I think I'm gonna start using one of those folding steamers that looks like a UFO in the rice cooker. At least it's stainless.


----------



## SplendidBob

My new powerful diet food. Packed full of antioxidants and the good stuff. Frozen fruit except for the melon which is one of those massive Piel De Sapo ones.










Don't mind the stain on the paper underneath, that was Alan, he isn't fully house trained yet 

50g blueberries, 25 gram blackberries, 50 gram raspberries, 50 gram cherries, 50 ml single cream, 250g melon, a couple of tsp of stevia.

Total calories ~ 255, 34g carbs, 10g fat, 6g protein.
Cost ~ £1.54 (can probably be reduced a bit, but the big multi bags of frozen fruit have blackcurrants in, and I am fairly sure those are poisonous).

I am pretty sure this is the healthiest food in the world, my pelt is much shinier and glossier after abusing this for a few weeks, and so is Alan's


----------



## komorikun

I made a cross between the Indonesian dish "gado-gado" and Thai peanut salad. I didn't have any fish/shrimp paste, so it's not perfect but came out pretty well considering it's my first attempt. I've had gado-gado and Thai peanut salad a few times at restaurants and they were most excellent.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gado-gado

*Bean Sprout Shopping Adventure:*

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...you-bought-239722/index51.html#post1087777162

*Salad Ingredients:*

Lettuce
Bean sprouts
Edamame
Red onion
Tomato
Boiled egg
Fried tofu

*Sauce Ingredients:*

Peanut butter
Soy sauce
Vinegar
Sesame oil
Water
Lime Juice
Tamarind concentrate
Garlic
Chili Oil (I didn't have any chili peppers)
Brown sugar
Yakisoba sauce (cause it's similar to worcestershire sauce)


----------



## noydb

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Apple roses, sugar free eclairs and sugar free strawberry cake (My mom is diabetic.)


:O Okay, so you're officially perfect then.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

@ noydb Haha! Not yet > 

We got a bunch of chefs up in here! And a cute tiny pig! Omg


----------



## komorikun

splendidbob said:


> My new powerful diet food. Packed full of antioxidants and the good stuff. Frozen fruit except for the melon which is one of those massive Piel De Sapo ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the stain on the paper underneath, that was Alan, he isn't fully house trained yet
> 
> 50g blueberries, 25 gram blackberries, 50 gram raspberries, 50 gram cherries, 50 ml single cream, 250g melon, a couple of tsp of stevia.
> 
> Total calories ~ 255, 34g carbs, 10g fat, 6g protein.
> Cost ~ £1.54 (can probably be reduced a bit, but the big multi bags of frozen fruit have blackcurrants in, and I am fairly sure those are poisonous).
> 
> I am pretty sure this is the healthiest food in the world, my pelt is much shinier and glossier after abusing this for a few weeks, and so is Alan's


Why the exact measurements? Do you have a food scale? Is that a plastic pig?


----------



## SplendidBob

komorikun said:


> Why the exact measurements? Do you have a food scale? Is that a plastic pig?


Calorie counting for ever.
I do have a food scale.
Alan is real in all the ways that matter


----------



## veron

@komorikun that is such a delicious, joyful looking salad


----------



## ravens




----------



## komorikun

*Lentil and Barley Greek-Style Salad*

http://www.kalynskitchen.com/2012/03/recipe-for-lentil-and-barley-greek.html

I used olives instead of capers.



















Not very pretty but it was tasty.


----------



## Kiara93

I've found one photo contest - Food Photography VIPA 2016, participation os free and the prize is € 6000. I think about participation and you guys, have you ever participated in a photo contest?


----------



## Kevin001

Kiara93 said:


> I've found one photo contest - Food Photography VIPA 2016: https://www.voubs.com/contests/food-photography-vipa-2016/260 Participation os free and the prize is € 6000. I think about participation and you guys, have you ever participated in photo contest?


What is this exactly? Pie?


----------



## Kiara93

Kevin001 said:


> What is this exactly? Pie?


Yes  And very tasty!


----------



## ravens

Strawberry jello with mixed berries


----------



## veron

Chicken, potatoes, arugula


----------



## Kevin001

veron said:


> Chicken, potatoes, arugula


Simple nice dish. :smile2:


----------



## ravens

Shrimp jambalaya


----------



## veron

Soup









Fried frozen food


----------



## Kevin001

veron said:


> Soup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fried frozen food


You eat food like this often? :serious:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

veron said:


> Chicken, potatoes, arugula


 Well, it looks good but where's the rest of it? That's about 3 WillYouStopDave bites. :lol


----------



## veron

Kevin001 said:


> You eat food like this often? :serious:


Food like what? The soup or the frozen patties?


WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, it looks good but where's the rest of it? That's about 3 WillYouStopDave bites. :lol


:lol I made plenty more but it got left over for other days.


----------



## Kevin001

veron said:


> Food like what? The soup or the frozen patties?


Both, looks like concentration camp/emergency food. Where is the protein at? I would starve at your place girl, lol.


----------



## HenDoggy

ravens said:


> Shrimp jambalaya





veron said:


> Chicken, potatoes, arugula


Both look good


----------



## veron

Kevin001 said:


> Both, looks like concentration camp/emergency food. Where is the protein at? I would starve at your place girl, lol.


Hahaha... As for the soup, it's chicken soup, you probably didn't notice the meat in the photo  And the patties were turkey stuffed with cheese, nothing special, but good enough when I'm too lazy to cook.



HenDoggy said:


> Both look good


Thanks. And yeah, Ravens could cook for me any day of the week, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

veron said:


> Hahaha... As for the soup, it's chicken soup, you probably didn't notice the meat in the photo  And the patties were turkey stuffed with cheese, nothing special, but good enough when I'm too lazy to cook.


Oh ok lol. Yeah.....not used to seeing stuff like that around here.


----------



## veron




----------



## mt moyt

lol


----------



## flyingMint

veron said:


>


that looks amazing!!! #cookielove


----------



## komorikun

What vegetable would be good to add to store bought vodka sauce? I'm definitely putting zucchini and peas in it, not sure what else to put in. Last time I put eggplant in it but that wasn't good.


----------



## SplendidBob

mt moyt said:


> lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO

^ mmmm premature aborted bird fetus sandwhich.


----------



## SmartCar

KILOBRAVO said:


> ^ mmmm premature aborted bird fetus sandwhich.


A scary thought just entered my head:O, please tell me that omelettes/eggs are not what you're saying; & I feel like an idiot for not knowing this if it's true :b


----------



## AllTheSame

You might never eat eggs after this. You've been warned. 

During college for a few months my sister worked at a fast food place that served bfast. And one day during the morning shift one of her coworkers cracked open an egg and it was the wrong kind of egg. I'm serious.

I just can't even go to that restaurant anymore, I can't do it, I'd starve to death first. 

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## veron

flyingMint said:


> that looks amazing!!! #cookielove


Haha, thank you


----------



## lanzman

Sausage, Mushrooms and Peppers w/ Linguine


----------



## veron

^Mmm looking good

This was my 3rd attempt at the chocolate chunk cake. I was finally pleased by the way it looked, but this tasted so bad that it was inedible... so I ended up throwing it away :rain


----------



## gunner21

veron said:


> ^Mmm looking good
> 
> This was my 3rd attempt at the chocolate chunk cake. I was finally pleased by the way it looked, but this tasted so bad that it was inedible... so I ended up throwing it away :rain


Why did it taste bad? I'm curious what it tasted like now


----------



## ravens




----------



## veron

gunner21 said:


> Why did it taste bad? I'm curious what it tasted like now


Too much sugar, too much salt, the wrong type of flour, bad chocolate, I could go on...


----------



## ravens




----------



## Were

Pancakes I made a few weeks ago.


----------



## 2Milk

ravens said:


>


Dam that looks good.


----------



## Kandice

AllTheSame said:


> You might never eat eggs after this. You've been warned.
> 
> During college for a few months my sister worked at a fast food place that served bfast. And one day during the morning shift one of her coworkers cracked open an egg and it was the wrong kind of egg. I'm serious.
> 
> I just can't even go to that restaurant anymore, I can't do it, I'd starve to death first.
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


I don't get it, what do you mean the wrong kind of egg? Was that a sex joke?


----------



## AllTheSame

Kandice said:


> I don't get it, what do you mean the wrong kind of egg? Was that a sex joke?


No, not a sex joke. OK...you asked lol, so I'm gonna tell you. Normally the eggs you eat are not fertilized, there are no roosters around...the eggs are laid whether there are roosters around to fertilize them or not. The egg that my sisters friend cracked open in a Whataburger had a dead baby chick inside that had never hatched. A totally different kind of egg. Yeah. That's why I dont eat eggs anymore....


----------



## Kandice

AllTheSame said:


> No, not a sex joke. OK...you asked lol, so I'm gonna tell you. Normally the eggs you eat are not fertilized, there are no roosters around...the eggs are laid whether there are roosters around to fertilize them or not. The egg that my sisters friend cracked open in a Whataburger had a dead baby chick inside that had never hatched. A totally different kind of egg. Yeah. That's why I dont eat eggs anymore....


Honestly, that sounds cool, do you have pictures? xD


----------



## AllTheSame

Kandice said:


> Honestly, that sounds cool, do you have pictures? xD


No lol. Ffs. My sister was sort of traumatized by the whole thing. She refuses to eat eggs since then, too.

If you really want to get grossed out, it actually gets worse. Turns out that on some free range farms...the chickens aren't caged oc, and occasionally a rooster will somehow get mixed in with them. So...a fertilized egg doesn't really form into a baby chick....beak, feathers, all that...until the hen sits on it and incubates it. It's just a huge cluster of cells that doesn't look like a chicken at all. I just wonder....if one of those un-incubated baby chick eggs has ever made its way into an Egg McMuffin. :grin2: Gross, man. It's probably happened, I'd bet good money on it.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Avocado on toasted rye means so much to me. The omelette looked good, tasted ok.


----------



## veron

^This is in response to the egg discussion above, eh? :lol Looking good. I wish avocado was available where I live :/


----------



## SomeOtherDude

This is a pie I made. I didn't plan ahead and there wasn't enough pie filling for an apple pie or a cherry pie, so I made a half-and-half pie. Then later I decided it was a Captain America: Civil War pie.


----------



## relm1

Tonight's dinner was very delicious! Chicken Yakiniku with seasoned baby bot choy, sesame-marinated carrots, garlic rice, finished with a fresh Strawberry Maritni.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Bananas foster panacakes from this past Pancake Day/Shrove Tuesday.


----------



## nubly

AllTheSame said:


> No, not a sex joke. OK...you asked lol, so I'm gonna tell you. Normally the eggs you eat are not fertilized, there are no roosters around...the eggs are laid whether there are roosters around to fertilize them or not. The egg that my sisters friend cracked open in a Whataburger had a dead baby chick inside that had never hatched. A totally different kind of egg. Yeah. That's why I dont eat eggs anymore....


Mmmm balut.


----------



## AllTheSame

nubly said:


> Mmmm balut.


Pretty much. I'm not eating that lol....

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

@nubly You eat balut?!


----------



## nubly

Worried Cat Milf said:


> @nubly You eat balut?!


Never tried it, it doesn't look appetizing.


----------



## BAH

Just plain PB oatmeal


----------



## relm1

Tonight's dinner was honey glazed salmon with farro, apple, and crisp rosemary finished with a strawberry martini.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Pastry dough from scratch was worth it. 
Ratatouille galette with garlic goat cheese.


----------



## SofaKing

relm1 said:


> Tonight's dinner was honey glazed salmon with farro, apple, and crisp rosemary finished with a strawberry martini.


I love your flavor profiles in your last posts...are you in the restaurant business or are you just that much of a foodie? I love to cook, but far from that creative. #respect.


----------



## relm1

SofaKing said:


> I love your flavor profiles in your last posts...are you in the restaurant business or are you just that much of a foodie? I love to cook, but far from that creative. #respect.


Wow, thanks! I've never been asked if I'm in the restaurant business. These are just recipes. I enjoy cooking. I made fried chicken using Gordon Ramses' recipe from youtube and included a 24 hour marination as he mentions in passing. I find it relaxing to cook a tasty meal with a glass of wine.


----------



## SofaKing

relm1 said:


> Wow, thanks! I've never been asked if I'm in the restaurant business. These are just recipes. I enjoy cooking. I made fried chicken using Gordon Ramses' recipe from youtube and included a 24 hour marination as he mentions in passing. I find it relaxing to cook a tasty meal with a glass of wine.


I need to branch out and follow recipes more closely. I wing it and use a recipe just as an inspiration. Great job doing what you're doing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sliusarek

AllTheSame said:


> You might never eat eggs after this. You've been warned.
> 
> During college for a few months my sister worked at a fast food place that served bfast. And one day during the morning shift one of her coworkers cracked open an egg and it was the wrong kind of egg. I'm serious.
> 
> I just can't even go to that restaurant anymore, I can't do it, I'd starve to death first.
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


Oooh, I know what you're talking about, man. 
In my childhood I was living in a village. My grandparents told me there are some eggs in our barn. Well, we also had ducks and some other animals. I was not paying attention and took everything that looked like an egg. And there I was happily preparing my skillet for some eggs... well, the first one appeared to be duck's egg and it was smelly as hell. The second one was from a chicken, but it was waiting to become a little chicken... so, you know... blood and messed up mood there were... Thank you for bringing this up in my memory. :nerd:

Sorry, if I've messed up someone's appetite.


----------



## relm1

Gordon Ramsey Fried chicken recipe with added prawns was super delicious! With basmati rice and sesame tomato cucumber salad. Very delicious!


----------



## AllTheSame

Sliusarek said:


> Oooh, I know what you're talking about, man.
> In my childhood I was living in a village. My grandparents told me there are some eggs in our barn. Well, we also had ducks and some other animals. I was not paying attention and took everything that looked like an egg. And there I was happily preparing my skillet for some eggs... well, the first one appeared to be duck's egg and it was smelly as hell. The second one was from a chicken, but it was waiting to become a little chicken... so, you know... blood and messed up mood there were... Thank you for bringing this up in my memory. :nerd:
> 
> Sorry, if I've messed up someone's appetite.


Yeah....sry if I killed anyone's appetite, too. But it's a fact, it's pretty rare but it does happen every now and then. There are other reasons why I won't eat eggs but, meh, I think I've done enough damage here :grin2:


----------



## veron

Pasta with meatballs


----------



## relm1

@Wrongwolfe, how come your photos are so gorgeous? You display excellent presentation of your meals...something I lack.


----------



## Folded Edge

This thread just makes me hungry. I'm continually impressed by the quality and variety dishes (visually of course) posted by forum users. 
Maybe we need a combined 'Post a Picture Of a Food You Mad*' / '*Recipe*' *thread.
Theres been a number of times I've thought, I'd like to try making that, purely based the description / picture.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Perfect medium rare ribeye.

Lovely salty crust with juicy meat, lurking below.>


----------



## ravens




----------



## KILOBRAVO

@ravens. looks good. BTW, do you have an endless supply of rosemary by any chance?


----------



## ravens

KILOBRAVO said:


> @*ravens* . looks good. BTW, do you have an endless supply of rosemary by any chance?


This is the first time I've used any in a long time and don't have much left.


----------



## relm1

Pete Beale said:


> Perfect medium rare ribeye.
> 
> Lovely salty crust with juicy meat, lurking below.>


Looks delicious, but where are the greens? You need a side salad.


----------



## Rains

veron said:


> Pasta with meatballs


This looks yum. Needs some Parmesan though.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

relm1 said:


> Looks delicious, but where are the greens? You need a side salad.


Salad? 

Are mushrooms and fried onions classed as salad? I missed those :laugh:


----------



## IzzyWizzy

^^^ That looks nice pete =) No red sauce?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

IzzyWizzy said:


> ^^^ That looks nice pete =) No red sauce?


Rarely have red sauce tbh.


----------



## IzzyWizzy

^nice. Whats the white stuff at the top?


----------



## veron

Rains said:


> This looks yum. Needs some Parmesan though.


Thanks  I actually don't like parmesan with tomato sauce, hence the lack of it.


IzzyWizzy said:


> ^nice. Whats the white stuff at the top?


Looks like eggs to me


----------



## SofaKing

No pics, but whipped up some healthy roasted red pepper humus. Didn't need tahini or oil and is still creamy.

Also juiced some kale that was aging and froze as cubes for later veggie juice blends. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

IzzyWizzy said:


> ^nice. Whats the white stuff at the top?


lol

It doesn't look like it, but it's a second egg, believe it or not.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Panco chicken breast with sweetcorn, mangetout, black pepper, soy sauce and sesame oil rice. Om nom!


----------



## SofaKing

Pete Beale said:


> Panco chicken breast with sweetcorn, mangetout, black pepper, soy sauce and sesame oil rice. Om nom!


Very nice! I learned something new. I had to look up what mangetout is. How different are they from snow peas? They look identical.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SofaKing said:


> Very nice! I learned something new. I had to look up what mangetout is. How different are they from snow peas? They look identical.


Never heard them called snow peas before. They are the same thing. :smile2:


----------



## ToeSnails

Mashed potato and brocolli, spices, and with a curious addition of pork sausage and turkey.

Chicken wings. Baguette. Fork.


----------



## veron

ToeSnails said:


> Mashed potato and brocolli, spices, and with a curious addition of pork sausage and turkey.


I see no sausage and turkey here, lol


----------



## ToeSnails

veron said:


> I see no sausage and turkey here, lol


They were blended into the mashed potato/broccoli mix!

Also, today's dessert:










Strawberry yoghurt cookie dough pancake-banana sandwich


----------



## zonebox

Vegetarian breakfast at camp last year, complete with veggie sausage patties.


----------



## relm1

Wrongwolfe said:


> Aw, thanks! I studied art so composition is something I always try to keep in mind, especially since I started a food blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salmon poke bowl from a while back with cilantro, avocado, daikon radish, cucumber kimchi, Maui onion seaweed, and bean sprouts topped with masago and furikake. If I could change one thing it would be to add more salmon. Mmm.


Whoa! I studied composition as an art but not visually. Please give tips. I take it this is not an iphone camera that you use? That meal looks super delicious (restaurant quality) and healthy! Good for you. Tonight I am eating frozen pizza


----------



## flyingMint

Wrongwolfe said:


> Aw, thanks! I studied art so composition is something I always try to keep in mind, especially since I started a food blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salmon poke bowl from a while back with cilantro, avocado, daikon radish, cucumber kimchi, Maui onion seaweed, and bean sprouts topped with masago and furikake. If I could change one thing it would be to add more salmon. Mmm.


This is literally beautiful.


----------



## relm1

Spiced rubbed pork loin with sweet red onions and black beans. Very delicious but I screwed up part of the recipe. It said to turn the pork occasionally 3 to 5 minutes but I thought that meant every 3 to 5 minutes turn the pork but now realize it means for a total time of 3 to 5 minutes turn it frequently so the pork is overcooked though still very tasty.


----------



## veron

^Hey, good work, I think this is the best photo I've seen of your food so far. Btw, I hope you didn't eat the burnt bits 

--

My potato and egg casserole


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Wrongwolfe said:


> Aw, thanks! I studied art so composition is something I always try to keep in mind, especially since I started a food blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salmon poke bowl from a while back with cilantro, avocado, daikon radish, cucumber kimchi, Maui onion seaweed, and bean sprouts topped with masago and furikake. If I could change one thing it would be to add more salmon. Mmm.


Wooow, do you get the daikon at your regular grocery store? The one closest to me stopped selling it years ago and whenever we got to the check out, the cashier never knew what it was and had to call a manager over to type in the item. @Wrongwolfe


----------



## Overdrive

ravens said:


> Chocolate mint brownies.


0, looks deliciouuus !.


----------



## ravens

Overdrive said:


> 0, looks deliciouuus !.


Yeah they were.


----------



## ljubo

http://imgur.com/FfGFZ


----------



## FluffyHAT

Idk I guess I made lemon and garlic baked chicken and random accessories from the cupboard









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout

ljubo said:


> http://imgur.com/FfGFZ





FluffyHAT said:


> Idk I guess I made lemon and garlic baked chicken and random accessories from the cupboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I'm hungry now.


----------



## Rains

ToeSnails said:


> They were blended into the mashed potato/broccoli mix!
> 
> Also, today's dessert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry yoghurt cookie dough pancake-banana sandwich


Wtf. That sounds yum though.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I never add cream or other fancy stuff cause I'm lazy. But it's delicious


----------



## Hutetu

Blurry picture, but this is asian curry


----------



## ravens

Fried chicken tenderloins.


----------



## That Random Guy

*!!!*



Wrongwolfe said:


> Aw, thanks! I studied art so composition is something I always try to keep in mind, especially since I started a food blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salmon poke bowl from a while back with cilantro, avocado, daikon radish, cucumber kimchi, Maui onion seaweed, and bean sprouts topped with masago and furikake. If I could change one thing it would be to add more salmon. Mmm.


That looks almost too good to eat! Wow!

Can't imagine what the prep-time was for this, however.


----------



## That Random Guy

*!*



Hutetu said:


> Blurry picture, but this is asian curry


I made a tofu version of this not too long ago!

Very good stuff. Simple, too.

Cheers!


----------



## ravens




----------



## Worried Cat Milf

ravens said:


>


I will eat anything breaded and fried, mmm.

PS

I have the same plates


----------



## Kevin001

My lunch


----------



## ravens




----------



## feels

Kevin001 said:


> My lunch


do you portion everything out for each week or nah? always kinda wanna get into that but god I just don't think I have the dedication lol


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> do you portion everything out for each week or nah? always kinda wanna get into that but god I just don't think I have the dedication lol


Haha I use to.....just cook everything before hand now.....15-20min prep time. Fridge space got crazy  I so many damn containers lol.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Kevin001 said:


> My lunch


Is that ground turkey?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Second attempt at low carb dieting, starting with teriyaki salmon.


----------



## Kevin001

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Is that ground turkey?


Nope cat meat......I kid I kid lol......yep ground turkey


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Kevin001 said:


> Nope cat meat......I kid I kid lol......yep ground turkey


Not cool! Lol


----------



## Kevin001

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Second attempt at low carb dieting, starting with teriyaki salmon.


Trying to lose weight? You have energy throughout the day?


----------



## flyingMint

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Second attempt at low carb dieting, starting with teriyaki salmon.


you need to teach me your WAAAAAAYSSS it just looks so good


----------



## ravens




----------



## Worried Cat Milf

@Kevin001 I feel low on energy like, 75 percent of the time so I couldn't really tell the first time I did the diet. I guess that's why they suggest high fat, moderate protein. Eventually your energy source will be from that instead of carbs. 
@flyingMint Salmon is definitely one of the easier things lol. Just threw that ***** in the oven


----------



## veron

Kevin001 said:


> My lunch


Ahh... so _this_ is what you consider real food 



ravens said:


>


Yummy!


----------



## Kevin001

Worried Cat Milf said:


> @Kevin001 I feel low on energy like, 75 percent of the time so I couldn't really tell the first time I did the diet. I guess that's why they suggest high fat, moderate protein. Eventually your energy source will be from that instead of carbs.


Meh carbs are life girl.....I personally couldn't do without them. Need my carbs or I would die, lol.



veron said:


> Ahh... so _this_ is what you consider real food


Haha hush.


----------



## ravens

veron said:


> Yummy!


Yeah it was.


----------



## lanzman




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Steak & Fries...


----------



## ravens




----------



## ToeSnails

Large version:


http://imgur.com/u6DUVGz


I don't own a large enough plate.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

^^^ @ToeSnails I like that keyboard. btw, I hope you did not get crumbs or tomato juice in it ! naughty of the naughty Danish man to be eating at the computer!!!!

why didnt you say something complementary about ravens cooking above?


----------



## KILOBRAVO

@ravens nice spaghetti bolognese. . I have found that it can be nice to stir in some smoked paprika powder to bolonese or add to fajita salsa for a very nice flavor. try it sometime.


----------



## ravens

KILOBRAVO said:


> @*ravens* nice spaghetti bolognese. . I have found that it can be nice to stir in some smoked paprika powder to bolonese or add to fajita salsa for a very nice flavor. try it sometime.


I usually use some kind of meat in it except this time. This time I used mushrooms instead of meat. It turned out pretty good. I'll try the paprika.


----------



## feels




----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


>


Bomb 

Shout out to that stand n stuff taco though.


----------



## ToeSnails

KILOBRAVO said:


> ^^^ @ToeSnails I like that keyboard. btw, I hope you did not get crumbs or tomato juice in it ! naughty of the naughty Danish man to be eating at the computer!!!!
> 
> why didnt you say something complementary about ravens cooking above?


My entire lower jaw is filled with sweet teeth, you see. Therefore, I want something sugary. Ravens is that sweetness my mouth desires. Sadly I see none in his above pic that satisfies my innermost desires, and so, I rest.

And the keyboard is fine, good sir. Concern is appreciated.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

feels said:


>


yep, that looks quite good.  but I get the feeling you dropped the salad stuff onto the wraps whilst standing about 8 feet up on a step ladder? LOL

I'd never be able to get that thing into my dainty little mouth tho. 

recently I've been loving this sala that contains lamb's.lettuce, frisee, and something called ridachio or something amongst other stuff


----------



## gunner21

Baked tilapia with spinach sauteed in butter and cheese on top with side of hummus.


----------



## Kevin001

gunner21 said:


> Baked tilapia with spinach sauteed in butter and cheese on top with side of hummus.


Was this a snack? Lol. Looks good though.


----------



## gunner21

Kevin001 said:


> Was this a snack? Lol. Looks good though.


That was my dinner. I'm on a low carb, high fat and high protein diet.


----------



## Kevin001

gunner21 said:


> That was my dinner. I'm on a low carb, high fat and high protein diet.


Hope it filled you up, I would be starving lol.


----------



## ravens

Shrimp Gumbo


----------



## feels

my boyfriend said there's usually rice or something in stir fry but I like it better like this


----------



## Karsten

feels said:


>


 I want this so bad right now.


----------



## relm1

*Chicken Parmesan from scratch*

Very delicious chicken Parmesan with sauteed baby broccoli, bell peppers, spaghetti with marinara sauce all topped with fresh mozzerala and Parmesan cheese. Extremely delicious.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

relm1 said:


> Very delicious chicken Parmesan with sauteed baby broccoli, bell peppers, spaghetti with marinara sauce all topped with fresh mozzerala and Parmesan cheese. Extremely delicious.


Yum!


----------



## veron

Midnight potato salad


----------



## ravens




----------



## Noraborealis

This is maybe my proudest creation, at least for a dessert. It's watermelon rice made with dehydrated melon (which is amazing on its own :mushy ).

Umm, and looks like I broke into raven's house one night and stole his plate. :blank


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I made pasta for my mother and I for dinner tonight...

And did the dishes for her, too. Yeah, I rock. :lol


----------



## veron

Zucchini fritters









Sauteed eggs with tomato and pepper + baby potatoes


----------



## veron

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I made pasta for my mother and I for dinner tonight...
> 
> And did the dishes for her, too. Yeah, I rock. :lol


Marriage material right there


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

veron said:


> Marriage material right there


:no

Nobody wants to marry an a-hole. I am a monster.


----------



## Just Lurking

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> [
> 
> I made pasta for my mother and I for dinner tonight...


What is that, exactly?

Looks good.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Just Lurking said:


> What is that, exactly?
> 
> Looks good.


Stars or Stelle.


----------



## veron




----------



## Kevin001

veron said:


>


Buttery meat pie?


----------



## flyingMint

Kevin001 said:


> Buttery meat pie?


Stuffed bell pepper I think? Looks great


----------



## Kevin001

flyingMint said:


> Stuffed bell pepper I think? Looks great


Bell pepper? Really? Hmmmk lol.


----------



## veron

@Kevin001 Kevin, you need glasses :b



flyingMint said:


> Stuffed bell pepper I think? Looks great


Yeah, that's what it is. Thanks


----------



## ravens

veron said:


> @*Kevin001* Kevin, you need glasses :b
> 
> Yeah, that's what it is. Thanks


Looks delicious. I haven't made those in years.


----------



## gunner21

Noraborealis said:


> This is maybe my proudest creation, at least for a dessert. It's watermelon rice made with dehydrated melon (which is amazing on its own :mushy ).
> 
> Umm, and looks like I broke into raven's house one night and stole his plate. :blank


Wait....so the rice is made from watermelon??


----------



## Noraborealis

gunner21 said:


> Wait....so the rice is made from watermelon??


Yay someone noticed! Yes it is, actually. I juiced half of a watermelon and the other half I dehydrated. The rice was cooked in the juice. The garnish is the dehydrated melon, with the exception of the green part being a cucumber. It's actually really good, despite it sounding odd. Sweet rice with sugar, milk, and honey is a thing here.


----------



## gunner21

Noraborealis said:


> Yay someone noticed! Yes it is, actually. I juiced half of a watermelon and the other half I dehydrated. The rice was cooked in the juice. The garnish is the dehydrated melon, with the exception of the green part being a cucumber. It's actually really good, despite it sounding odd. Sweet rice with sugar, milk, and honey is a thing here.


Huh! That sounds very interesting....and very refreshing. Like a watermelon flavoured rice krispies. A good summer dessert perhaps?


----------



## Kevin001

veron said:


> @Kevin001 Kevin, you need glasses :b
> 
> Yeah, that's what it is. Thanks


:O

What color bell pepper? Hmm looks good, come cook for me! :grin2:


----------



## veron

ravens said:


> Looks delicious. I haven't made those in years.


It tasted delicious 



Kevin001 said:


> :O
> 
> What color bell pepper? Hmm looks good, come cook for me! :grin2:


It's yellow... what, don't tell me you're color blind?! :shock


----------



## Kevin001

veron said:


> It's yellow... what, don't tell me you're color blind?! :shock


I see I see. Just didn't see the bell pepper resemblance :laugh:


----------



## feels

these fish tacos were meh, but my dressing was on point 8)


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> these fish tacos were meh, but my dressing was on point 8)


That green slime is dressing? Is that guac?


----------



## ravens




----------



## feels

Kevin001 said:


> That green slime is dressing? Is that guac?


lol yeah, it looks scary but it tastes good. It's usually a lighter color but I guess I ****ed something up. It's a mix of olive oil, cilantro, jalapenos, lime juice, shallots, garlic, fish sauce, cayenne, salt, and sugar. There's no guac, I wanted to add avocado but they weren't ripe enough.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> lol yeah, it looks scary but it tastes good. It's usually a lighter color but I guess I ****ed something up. It's a mix of olive oil, cilantro, lime juice, shallots, garlic, fish sauce, cayenne, salt, and sugar. There's no guac, I wanted to add avocado but they weren't ripe enough.


Oh ok. :laugh:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Scrambled eggs cooked with soy sauce, chopped jalapeño, & chopped ginger, toast, sliced banana, & a vanilla soy chai latte...simple but tasty breakfast for dinner


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> Scrambled eggs cooked with soy sauce, chopped jalapeño, & chopped ginger, toast, sliced banana, & a vanilla soy chai latte...simple but tasty breakfast for dinner


That's a really bizarre combination. Eggs and banana!? With a chai latte!?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> That's a really bizarre combination. Eggs and banana!? With a chai latte!?


If you say so...I just see eggs, fruit, & tea, not uncommon at all to me. If I had other fruit I may have put apple slices or pineapple or all three together with the rest


----------



## ravens




----------



## ravens




----------



## veron

^Stuffed bell peppers?? Ravens, are you getting culinary inspirations from me? :teeth


----------



## ravens

veron said:


> ^Stuffed bell peppers?? Ravens, are you getting culinary inspirations from me? :teeth


Yep. After seeing yours and not having them in a long time I wanted some. :smile2:


----------



## veron

^Wow, that's got to be the biggest compliment my cooking has received


----------



## Chevy396

This is beautiful food that you all made. I am kind of proud of the organic Philly roll I made today. I'm allergic to soy sauce, so I just put a little white rice vinegar in the wasabi sauce.


----------



## Hollo

Pork carnitas for Taco Tuesday last night (and tonight...and tomorrow night :b)


----------



## Chevy396

Top Sirloin. I was going to use it for cheese steak, but I needed some fast food that would get my appetite going.


----------



## ravens

veron said:


> ^Wow, that's got to be the biggest compliment my cooking has received


----------



## HiddenFathoms

pho










steamed chocolate bread


----------



## ravens

Strawberry preserves


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## cinto




----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


>


:no


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> :no


All for not, we are happy here


----------



## Chevy396

cinto said:


>


nice lol


----------



## HiddenFathoms

finallyclosed said:


> I'm allergic to soy sauce, so I just put a little white rice vinegar in the wasabi sauce.


your sushi pics are making me crave sushi so badly!

have you ever tried bragg's? i use it as an alternative to soy sauce. it's the closest taste i have ever found and it's great on sushi, in stir-fry... i put a link so (only if you want, blush) you could see if it works with your dietary needs.










http://bragg.com/products/bragg-liquid-aminos-soy-alternative-FAQ.html


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> All for not, we are happy here


Girl you know that sandwich was nasty you don't have to lie lol. Looks old. :laugh:


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> Girl you know that sandwich was nasty you don't have to lie lol. Looks old.


uh looks younger than me and you put together lol


----------



## Chevy396

HiddenFathoms said:


> your sushi pics are making me crave sushi so badly!
> 
> have you ever tried bragg's? i use it as an alternative to soy sauce. it's the closest taste i have ever found and it's great on sushi, in stir-fry... i put a link so (only if you want, blush) you could see if it works with your dietary needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bragg.com/products/bragg-liquid-aminos-soy-alternative-FAQ.html


Thank you. I am actually slightly allergic to the soybeans themselves (makes me taste copper in my mouth), but your idea did inspire me to find this product that I'm going to try...

https://www.amazon.com/Coconut-Secret-Organic-Soy-Free-Seasoning/dp/B003XB5LMU


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> uh looks younger than me and you put together lol


Lady just called me 12 the other day.....I'm a young pup .


----------



## Hollo

I had a bad headache last night, so I didn't have the patience to cook a proper meal. So, carb overload :b Crispy cheesy bacon potatoes and beer


----------



## Chevy396

Giant Colorado peaches with organic sugar all over them. I left my hand in the shot so you could see how big they are.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

^^^ OMG. those look amazingly tasty.


----------



## Lohikaarme

@finallyclosed

Dayum, those look good.  They are probably gone by the time I'm writing this post but whatever :lol


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> @*finallyclosed*
> 
> Dayum, those look good.  They are probably gone by the time I'm writing this post but whatever :lol


They were gone in about 5 minutes.  Then I had another one a little while ago. I have one more left that I'm trying to save for breakfast. Yeah right. It'll be gone before I go to sleep.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

finallyclosed said:


> Giant Colorado peaches with organic sugar all over them. I left my hand in the shot *so you could see how big they are.*


Your hands or the peaches?  :lol


----------



## Chevy396

SamanthaStrange said:


> Your hands or the peaches?  :lol


lol


----------



## cinto

Hollo said:


> I had a bad headache last night, so I didn't have the patience to cook a proper meal. So, carb overload
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crispy cheesy bacon potatoes and beer


That looks real gooood.


----------



## riverbird

Banana bread. Yummy.


----------



## mrzpete




----------



## ravens

Cranberry Muffins


----------



## komorikun

riverbird said:


> Banana bread. Yummy.


Is banana bread easier to make than carrot cake?


----------



## Hollo

cinto said:


> That looks real gooood.


Haha thanks  Total guilty pleasure. I used crumbled queso fresco and mozzarella


----------



## Chevy396

riverbird said:


> Banana bread. Yummy.


Nothing quite beats the smell of banana bread baking.


----------



## riverbird

komorikun said:


> Is banana bread easier to make than carrot cake?


I'm not sure, I've never actually made carrot cake before.



finallyclosed said:


> Nothing quite beats the smell of banana bread baking.


Oh my goodness, I know! The smell filled the entire apartment. It was heaven.


----------



## Eternal Solitude

cinto said:


>


That pic made me spill my lemonade! &#128514;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ToeSnails

ravens said:


> Cranberry Muffins


No, *you* are a cranberry muffin. :kiss:


----------



## Chevy396

riverbird said:


> Oh my goodness, I know! The smell filled the entire apartment. It was heaven.


I'm gonna have to make some now. I can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## cinto

finallyclosed said:


> nice lol


don't mind my tardiness, but Thank you


----------



## cinto

Eternal Solitude said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pic made me spill my lemonade! &#128514;
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
Click to expand...

Lmao, it's just funny that I keep replying to this and deleting it because it's showing up all encoded. Well again, i hope you didn't spill all of it :O


----------



## Chevy396

cinto said:


> don't mind my tardiness, but Thank you


I don't tolerate tardiness. Now you have to make me some of that sad toast. Because I'm sad.


----------



## cinto

finallyclosed said:


> I don't tolerate tardiness. Now you have to make me some of that sad toast. Because I'm sad.


Of all the sad toast professionals in the world, and you ask me? flattered


----------



## Lohikaarme

Skopelos cheese pie with honey and sesame.


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> Skopelos cheese pie with honey and sesame.


Dang, you're making me hungry and I already ate. I just watched how to make this on YouTube. Am I allowed to cook it at home as an American, or will Demeter cut off my food supply?


----------



## Lohikaarme

finallyclosed said:


> Dang, you're making me hungry and I already ate. I just watched how to make this on YouTube. Am I allowed to cook it at home as an American, or will Demeter cut off my food supply?


Hang on, let me ring up my contact in the Telesterion real quick [muffled voices from the other room] Yup, they said they give the green light


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> Hang on, let me ring up my contact in the Telesterion real quick [muffled voices from the other room] Yup, they said they give the green light


I am honored. I'll let you know how I liked it when I buy some feta cheese.


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> Hang on, let me ring up my contact in the Telesterion real quick [muffled voices from the other room] Yup, they said they give the green light


Mmm... I just made some. They're good. Kind of reminds me of pretzels, but better.


----------



## feels

i was out of chives :wife


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> i was out of chives :wife


Bomb :yes


----------



## Lohikaarme

finallyclosed said:


> Mmm... I just made some. They're good. Kind of reminds me of pretzels, but better.


Indeed, they're very yummy :yes Glad you enjoyed them. You could also make them with Anthotyro besides feta if you wish.


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> Indeed, they're very yummy :yes Glad you enjoyed them. You could also make them with Anthotyro besides feta if you wish.


I will try that. It sounds like it'd be more authentic. What type of oil do you use to fry them in? I used sunflower.

I was also tempted to try cream cheese in one of them, but I wasn't sure if that's against the rules.


----------



## Chevy396

I wasn't able to find any anthotyro cheese, even at three different stores. I guess I will have to visit Greece for that one.

Here is what I made today. Mexican seafood & super food soup. It has everything in it that your body could possibly need. Even coconut water instead of regular water. And it is heavily fortified with hemp seed protein (that's why it's so green). It also makes you sweat so you don't have to exercise after you eat it.


----------



## HiddenFathoms

finallyclosed said:


> Thank you. I am actually slightly allergic to the soybeans themselves (makes me taste copper in my mouth), but your idea did inspire me to find this product that I'm going to try...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Coconut-Secret-Organic-Soy-Free-Seasoning/dp/B003XB5LMU


that stuff looks amazing! i would have never known there was such a thing. it got good reviews (minus the shipping gripes )

i use coconut (milk, oil, water) for everything. i rarely have coffee but when i do, i make a creamer by whipping full fat coconut milk, vanilla, a natural sweetener (maple syrup, agave...) and putting it in the fridge to set:



















hey, would you by any chance feel like sharing that seafood super soup recipe @finallyclosed?


----------



## ravens




----------



## Chevy396

HiddenFathoms said:


> that stuff looks amazing! i would have never known there was such a thing. it got good reviews (minus the shipping gripes )
> 
> i use coconut (milk, oil, water) for everything. i rarely have coffee but when i do, i make a creamer by whipping full fat coconut milk, vanilla, a natural sweetener (maple syrup, agave...) and putting it in the fridge to set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, would you by any chance feel like sharing that seafood super soup recipe @*finallyclosed* ?


The coconut "soy sauce" is really good. It just has slightly less flavor than real soy sauce. I've been very happy using on my sushi.

Here is the recipe that I started with for the soup. Then I added a few extra jalapenos, about 8 tablespoons of hemp seed protein powder, a couple scoops of coconut oil, a box of vegetable broth, 1 quart of coconut water (along with regular water to make up the rest), 5 crumbled up sheets of nori seaweed, several cloves of garlic, and I think that was it. I'll warn you though, it is extremely hot the way I made it. The first couple of spoonfuls you might not notice, but by the time you finish a bowl you will be sweating pretty good. I did have to let it cook a whole day for the flavor to get just right.






Oh, and sorry it accidentally posted three pics of my soup the first time lol.


----------



## LonelyLurker

Hi,

Someone suggested that I share some pictures of something I made earlier today.

It's a fresh mint and plum chocolate cake (soaked in a brandy cherry syrup) w/ black cherries & blueberries.


----------



## Paul

Not sure if it has a name or is my original idea, but it's composed of french fries topped with chicken, lettuce shreds and mayo. Garlic salt optional. Delicious.


----------



## HiddenFathoms

finallyclosed said:


> The coconut "soy sauce" is really good. It just has slightly less flavor than real soy sauce. I've been very happy using on my sushi.
> 
> Here is the recipe that I started with for the soup. Then I added a few extra jalapenos, about 8 tablespoons of hemp seed protein powder, a couple scoops of coconut oil, a box of vegetable broth, 1 quart of coconut water (along with regular water to make up the rest), 5 crumbled up sheets of nori seaweed, several cloves of garlic, and I think that was it. I'll warn you though, it is extremely hot the way I made it. The first couple of spoonfuls you might not notice, but by the time you finish a bowl you will be sweating pretty good. I did have to let it cook a whole day for the flavor to get just right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and sorry it accidentally posted three pics of my soup the first time lol.


ok good to know!

thank you for the recipe. it sounds delicious. i made a ramen the other day that was great for my cold but it was WAY too spicy. i was choking and sneezing all night.



















henceforth those SHOULD be named for you @Paul.

pies? pries? pips?


----------



## Chevy396

^ That ramen looks really good. I forgot you can make your own ramen to avoid the MSG in the store bought stuff. I miss those long nights hacking away at some code on nothing but ramen.

I just made some peach salsa with heirloom tomatoes, jalepenos and fresno peppers. My hair is now soaked with sweat from eating just a few chips. Maybe I used too many peppers lol.


----------



## LonelyLurker

I don't know if this thread has had any bread so here's some handmade loaves I made today.

The first picture is a Seeded loaf (a mix of wholemeal and white bread flours) and the second is Hard Dough bread (a Jamaican type that is similar to Challah bread)


----------



## veron

Black pudding + scrambled eggs


----------



## Kevin001

veron said:


> Black pudding + scrambled eggs


I was about to say ooooo oreos lol.


----------



## veron

Nope, I don't eat oreos with eggs :lol


----------



## ravens

Rib eye steak.


----------



## HiddenFathoms

in august this thread had me craving banana bread. finally got around to making it.










that peach salsa sounds delicious @finallyclosed. sounds like you can take a bit more heat than i can 

have you ever made french toast with the hard dough bread @LonelyLurker? that looks sooo good.


----------



## LonelyLurker

HiddenFathoms said:


> have you ever made french toast with the hard dough bread @LonelyLurker? that looks sooo good.


I haven't but agree, it does sound good.


----------



## Chevy396

Sweet n sour chicken. Almost made myself sick from eating too much while high last night.


----------



## relm1

Today I wanted a big breakfast...omelet, fruit salad, chicken sausage, and homemade cafe latte.


----------



## LonelyLurker

relm1 said:


> Today I wanted a big breakfast...omelet, fruit salad, chicken sausage, and homemade cafe latte.


Looks good.

Today's bake was a Pistachio and Skyr (yogurt) cake.


----------



## ravens

Tacos and spanish rice.


----------



## relm1

HiddenFathoms said:


> in august this thread had me craving banana bread. finally got around to making it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that peach salsa sounds delicious @*finallyclosed* . sounds like you can take a bit more heat than i can
> 
> have you ever made french toast with the hard dough bread @*LonelyLurker* ? that looks sooo good.


I love banana bread, @HiddenFathoms, and your attempt looks delicious.


----------



## LonelyLurker

HiddenFathoms said:


> have you ever made french toast with the hard dough bread @LonelyLurker? that looks sooo good.


Today's breakfast inspired by the above suggestion. :smile2:



















First time I've ever had french toast, it was good.


----------



## Chevy396

Y'all are making me hungry for breakfast again. I just made skillet lasagna with ground bison instead of beef. I really like this recipe. It's so quick and simple.


----------



## LonelyLurker

finallyclosed said:


> Y'all are making me hungry for breakfast again. I just made skillet lasagna with ground bison instead of beef. I really like this recipe. It's so quick and simple.


That's a proper cowboy pot, lasagna looks good too. :smile2:

Might as well share something a bit healthier than cakes and French toast. 

Chopped spinach and cheese jacket potato (it's a mound of spinach topped with cheese, not a mound of cheese  )


----------



## LonelyLurker

One more healthier one for balance. 

It's wholemeal Penne in a bolgnase sauce (half beef half split red lentils)


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Made empanadas today. They were a hit.


----------



## Kevin001

Wrongwolfe said:


> Made empanadas today. They were a hit.


Never heard of that but wow that looks good. :yes


----------



## LonelyLurker

Wrongwolfe said:


> Made empanadas today. They were a hit.


Those mini Cornish Pasties look good, did you take those photos?


----------



## veron

Salad before mixing


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Never heard of that but wow that looks good. :yes


You've never heard of empanadas, really? Yum. Actually, I don't know of any Mexican food I don't like.


----------



## Chevy396

Wrongwolfe said:


> Made empanadas today. They were a hit.


I bet. Nice camera too.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

@finallyclosedEmpanadas aren't solely Mexican. Lots of places in Latin America do it, too lol. 
@LonelyLurker I did take the photos yeah.


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> Salad before mixing


What's the brown stuff, croutons?



Wrongwolfe said:


> @LonelyLurker I did take the photos yeah.


You could make money as a food photographer, they look professional.

If you cook as well as you photograph they must have been delicious.


----------



## veron

LonelyLurker said:


> What's the brown stuff, croutons?


Yep, my homemade croutons.


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> Yep, my homemade croutons.


Cool, you make the bread too?


----------



## veron

No, store-bought, I've never made bread.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

LonelyLurker said:


> You could make money as a food photographer, they look professional.
> 
> If you cook as well as you photograph they must have been delicious.


As we speak, I'm about to put together my portfolio for freelance food photography 

Yeah they were pretty good. I've been hearing that I should go to culinary school but idk if it's something I would want to pursue.

Next thing I'm planning on making is stroopwafels. Hope that goes well lol.


----------



## LonelyLurker

Wrongwolfe said:


> As we speak, I'm about to put together my portfolio for freelance food photography
> 
> Yeah they were pretty good. I've been hearing that I should go to culinary school but idk if it's something I would want to pursue.
> 
> Next thing I'm planning on making is stroopwafels. Hope that goes well lol.


You should. :smile2:

Ah stroopwafels are one of my favourites, hold on Google's at the door.

Yeah, I totally knew what they were. :laugh:

Remember, pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> No, store-bought, I've never made bread.


Maybe a future project, it's time consuming but it's pretty easy to make bread that tastes better than the stuff in the shops.


----------



## Furiosa

Coffee and Walnut Sponge Cake










Gin and Lemon Loaf Sponge Cake










Cinnamon Apple a La Tarte, from a vintage 80's recipe book


----------



## stephanie13021988

Random food pics


----------



## LonelyLurker

Furiosa said:


> Coffee and Walnut Sponge Cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gin and Lemon Loaf Sponge Cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinnamon Apple a La Tarte, from a vintage 80's recipe book


Is this a challenge, is that what this is? :laugh:

Looks good, keep it up, how long you been baking for?

Here's what I made this week, what I called a "Quadruple Ginger cake".












stephanie13021988 said:


> Random food pics


Good stuff Stephy.


----------



## Furiosa

@LonelyLurker Cookery has always been a passion of mine, I've been to culinary school and am a trained chef, so I like to think I know my way around the kitchen :grin2:. Bakery and desserts have always been my favourite dishes to create.

Here's a few other goodies I've whipped up:










Pineapple Upside Down cake










Glazed French Apricot Tart










King Prawn Lemon Noodles










Lemon Meringue Pie


----------



## greentea33

Mmmm. Cake looks so good!


----------



## LonelyLurker

Furiosa said:


> @LonelyLurker Cookery has always been a passion of mine, I've been to culinary school and am a trained chef, so I like to think I know my way around the kitchen :grin2:. Bakery and desserts have always been my favourite dishes to create.
> 
> Here's a few other goodies I've whipped up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pineapple Upside Down cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glazed French Apricot Tart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King Prawn Lemon Noodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemon Meringue Pie


Good stuff, do you work as a chef?

Culinary school is something I've considered but the actual role of kitchen work sounds terrible.

I'm sure I don't do things the "right" way but I have received compliments on my cooking from those I have cooked for including that I should consider it as a profession.

Problem is it's not really a passion, I just seem to be good at it and I prefer to eat food that tastes good, when you don't have much money that means knowing how to cook.


----------



## Furiosa

@LonelyLurker Not at the moment no. I have worked in kitchens in the past though, yeah cooking at home for enjoyment versus cooking in commercial kitchens is a completely different experience. You get very hot and sweaty, your feet and back are killing from standing up for hours on end, when it gets busy it can be extremely stressful, you get shouted at, you'll burn and cut yourself by accident constantly as your rushing.... It's certainly not a profession for the feint hearted.


----------



## LonelyLurker

Furiosa said:


> @LonelyLurker Not at the moment no. I have worked in kitchens in the past though, yeah cooking at home for enjoyment versus cooking in commercial kitchens is a completely different experience. You get very hot and sweaty, your feet and back are killing from standing up for hours on end, when it gets busy it can be extremely stressful, you get shouted at, you'll burn and cut yourself by accident constantly as your rushing.... It's certainly not a profession for the feint hearted.


Thought as much.

Still, it's good you've got a recognised skill.


----------



## veron

@Furiosa I can't decide what I like better, the pictures or the frames


----------



## Chevy396

Spicy tuna roll! My favorite bodybuilding food. The kittens also got their first taste of sushi tonight from the scraps I had leftover after cutting up the tuna. They may double in size overnight now.


----------



## LonelyLurker

​


finallyclosed said:


> Spicy tuna roll! My favorite bodybuilding food. The kittens also got their first taste of sushi tonight from the scraps I had leftover after cutting up the tuna. They may double in size overnight now.


Homemade sushi? Nice.

I've never tried sushi before, is it like fish & chips?


----------



## Chevy396

LonelyLurker said:


> Homemade sushi? Nice.
> 
> I've never tried sushi before, is it like fish & chips?


Haha, not quite.  It's mostly the flavor and texture of raw fish. Not all of it is raw (like crab), but I like it best that way. I've been trying to get good at making it lately because it's so expensive to by made already. For instance, a roll that has just three or four slices of fish in it, costs just as much as one sushi grade tuna/salmon steak that makes about five or six rolls. It is a delicate process though. I've ruined a couple of rolls simply by being a tiny bit lazy (or experimental) with the ingredients, or using a dull knife. I just got a nice sushi knife and sharpener though and that has made a huge difference in the whole experience. Plus I have a great weapon if I'm ever attacked by ninjas.


----------



## LonelyLurker

finallyclosed said:


> Haha, not quite.  It's mostly the flavor and texture of raw fish. Not all of it is raw (like crab), but I like it best that way. I've been trying to get good at making it lately because it's so expensive to by made already. For instance, a roll that has just three or four slices of fish in it, costs just as much as one sushi grade tuna/salmon steak that makes about five or six rolls. It is a delicate process though. I've ruined a couple of rolls simply by being a tiny bit lazy (or experimental) with the ingredients, or using a dull knife. I just got a nice sushi knife and sharpener though and that has made a huge difference in the whole experience. Plus I have a great weapon if I'm ever attacked by ninjas.


Yeah, I've heard you need special knives to cut it thin, you got one of those bamboo (I think that's what they're made of) rolling thingies?

The ninjas would have laughed you out of the room with a dull knife, it's a good thing you upgraded now.


----------



## LonelyLurker

OK, today was a semi failure. :smile2:

I wasn't going to post this one but thought that it's probably more meaningful to post this than any of my others.

Sometimes when you take risks and try something new (new to you anyway) it doesn't work out as you'd planned, but you can learn from your mistakes and sometimes have a happy accident.

It was supposed to be a banana and carrot cake but ended up being a banana and carrot pudding. 

A light pudding that wasn't too dense or heavy, a good pudding (I brushed it with icing sugar mixed with carrot juice). 

*Edit: I just remembered that American's call something else pudding (like a dense mousse), I mean pudding like the Jamaican Sweet Potato Pudding.*










It ended up being a happy accident, take risks people, sometimes it's worth it. 










"It's like Instagram, but honest" - LL


----------



## Chevy396

LonelyLurker said:


> Yeah, I've heard you need special knives to cut it thin, you got one of those bamboo (I think that's what they're made of) rolling thingies?
> 
> The ninjas would have laughed you out of the room with a dull knife, it's a good thing you upgraded now.


I've never used one of those rolling mats. I seem to be able to roll it fine without one. It might help them be tighter and stick together better though, so I should order one.


----------



## HiddenFathoms

oh your sushi pics invoke instant cravings @finallyclosed!!!

the other day i brushed spaghetti squash with coconut oil and garlic puree and roasted for an hour:










then sautéed onions, mushrooms and zucchini and added italian sausage. put that mixture over sauce made from the tomatoes we grew, topped with monterey jack cheese. i want to make this again REALLY soon:


----------



## twistix

Fig bakewell


----------



## relm1

twistix said:


> Fig bakewell


Wow, looks so delicious!


----------



## twistix

relm1 said:


> Wow, looks so delicious!


Thank you :]
It is. I plan to make more later today.

Update: here's the latest. Added coconut in this one.


----------



## LonelyLurker

twistix said:


> Fig bakewell


Looks like a good frangipan.


----------



## Chevy396

HiddenFathoms said:


> oh your sushi pics invoke instant cravings @*finallyclosed* !!!
> 
> the other day i brushed spaghetti squash with coconut oil and garlic puree and roasted for an hour:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then sautéed onions, mushrooms and zucchini and added italian sausage. put that mixture over sauce made from the tomatoes we grew, topped with monterey jack cheese. i want to make this again REALLY soon:


Pizza squash, huh? Nice. I never would have thought of that.

This thread is suicide for dieters btw. ;P My mouth starts to water every time there's a new post.


----------



## Clivy

People say I suck at making foods, and they are right...


----------



## LonelyLurker

Healthy breakfast for you.


----------



## veron

^Mmm, that looks delicious. Whoever you made breakfast for, lucky person


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> ^Mmm, that looks delicious. Whoever you made breakfast for, lucky person


Why thank you.

I'll be sure to tell myself that I'm lucky to have me cooking for myself.


----------



## LonelyLurker

Today's breakfast, wholemeal bagel, lettuce, pulled pork burger, cheese, homemade jerk beef burger and tomato.


----------



## veron

LonelyLurker said:


> Why thank you.
> 
> I'll be sure to tell myself that I'm lucky to have me cooking for myself.


Hahaha well in that case, you are 

That burger looks good too. I actually dreamed burgers the other day, so I might get around to making some too.


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> Hahaha well in that case, you are
> 
> That burger looks good too. I actually dreamed burgers the other day, so I might get around to making some too.


You should, it's amazing how much better they taste than the ones you buy pre-made (even the fancy ones). Also if it's something you think you would do even semi regularly I'd recommend getting a cheap burger press (or a fancy one if you're balling like that ).

I make a few (with wax paper top and bottom) freeze them on a sheet then stack them in a freezer bag until I want one. If you let if defrost first I haven't noticed any difference between them and if I cook one before freezing (to check the taste), actually that's not true it's more likely to fall apart the quicker you cook them IME.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Raided whatever was in the fridge...


----------



## veron

LonelyLurker said:


> You should, it's amazing how much better they taste than the ones you buy pre-made (even the fancy ones). Also if it's something you think you would do even semi regularly I'd recommend getting a cheap burger press (or a fancy one if you're balling like that ).
> 
> I make a few (with wax paper top and bottom) freeze them on a sheet then stack them in a freezer bag until I want one. If you let if defrost first I haven't noticed any difference between them and if I cook one before freezing (to check the taste), actually that's not true it's more likely to fall apart the quicker you cook them IME.


Last time I made burgers was a couple of years ago, so I don't think I'll be needing a burger press anytime soon  But making them home would definitely be worth it, as too often when I eat out, they burn the patty or give me spoiled meat or otherwise odd-tasting stuff. Recently I've tried Heinz burger sauce - it was amazing, reminded me of McDonald's, lol. I can't find it locally, but they have the recipe on their site, so I might try making it.


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> Last time I made burgers was a couple of years ago, so I don't think I'll be needing a burger press anytime soon  But making them home would definitely be worth it, as too often when I eat out, they burn the patty or give me spoiled meat or otherwise odd-tasting stuff. Recently I've tried Heinz burger sauce - it was amazing, reminded me of McDonald's, lol. I can't find it locally, but they have the recipe on their site, so I might try making it.


Maybe you could find it online, it's amazing what you can find on the Internet. 

Homemade burgers and burger sauce, it's settled. I assume you'll be making the buns also?


----------



## veron

^Yeah, and I'll be growing my lettuce and tomatoes and culturing my cheese...  Nah, I think I'll stop after the patties and sauce, that's more than enough for me, haha.


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> ^Yeah, and I'll be growing my lettuce and tomatoes and culturing my cheese...  Nah, I think I'll stop after the patties and sauce, that's more than enough for me, haha.


Then good luck and remember...

pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## harrison

Wrongwolfe said:


> Made empanadas today. They were a hit.


How do you take photos like that? You must use a really good camera? They look fantastic.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

harrison said:


> How do you take photos like that? You must use a really good camera? They look fantastic.


Idk about really good. I use a consumer-grade dSLR. Nothing professional. lol. Thanks.


----------



## harrison

Wrongwolfe said:


> Idk about really good. I use a consumer-grade dSLR. Nothing professional. lol. Thanks.


Well that's even more impressive then - because it shows you really know what you're doing. Very clever.

Nice looking food too btw.


----------



## LonelyLurker

This week's bake...

Almond cake


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Clivy said:


> People say I suck at making foods, and they are right...


holy hell, when I first glanced at this I thought you were a cannibal but then I looked closer and I'm like ohhhh ok lol


----------



## Clivy

Wrongwolfe said:


> Clivy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People say I suck at making foods, and they are right...
> 
> 
> 
> holy hell, when I first glanced at this I thought you were a cannibal but then I looked closer and I'm like ohhhh ok lol
Click to expand...

 I didn't even make them, they are just from some picture I found online.

I don't even know how to cook! When I get older, I will be surviving on ramen noodles, macaroni and cheese, frozen pizzas, and takeout foods.


----------



## komorikun

I went shopping today. We are in business, baby!!


----------



## LonelyLurker

komorikun said:


> I went shopping today. We are in busy, baby!!


Are you making curry?


----------



## LonelyLurker

Had some carrot trash left over from making carrot punch so knocked up some carrot and ginger muffins.










Here's what I had for dinner.










Here's what I had for dessert.










Hope you're all having a good weekend.:smile2:


----------



## CWe

Your pie looks so delicious!


----------



## komorikun

LonelyLurker said:


> Are you making curry?


Yes, this isn't all for one meal though.

I made a typo in my original post....oopsie.


----------



## LonelyLurker

komorikun said:


> Yes, this isn't all for one meal though.
> 
> I made a typo in my original post....oopsie.


I had a feeling, I'm really intuitive like that. :laugh:


----------



## LonelyLurker

Something healthy to balance out all the cake. :smile2:










The oats are loaded with dried fruit and I washed it down with a tall glass of whole milk (full fat).


----------



## LonelyLurker

Rosemary and garlic mash w/smoked sausage, sautéed cabbage and spinach in a coconut milk and cream sauce topped with grated hard cheese


----------



## Ghst

Looks delicious.


----------



## Ghst

Also big fan of Oats too


----------



## That Random Guy

*!!!*



LonelyLurker said:


> Today's breakfast, wholemeal bagel, lettuce, pulled pork burger, cheese, homemade jerk beef burger and tomato.


I can't stop staring at it... and is that whole wheat?

I'm an absolute nut for burgers... that looks delicious!


----------



## That Random Guy

*!*



finallyclosed said:


> Spicy tuna roll! My favorite bodybuilding food. The kittens also got their first taste of sushi tonight from the scraps I had leftover after cutting up the tuna. They may double in size overnight now.


Spicy tuna roll is my favorite sushi!

Can't imagine eating it otherwise.


----------



## Chevy396

50/50 lamb/bison gyros.


----------



## LonelyLurker

Ghst said:


> Looks delicious.


Thanks. :smile2:



That Random Guy said:


> I can't stop staring at it... and is that whole wheat?
> 
> I'm an absolute nut for burgers... that looks delicious!


Yep, it's whole wheat. It tasted pretty good too. :smile2:



finallyclosed said:


> 50/50 lamb/bison gyros.


Do you season/cook/slice the meat yourself or do you buy it in? Is it like thinly sliced meatloaf?

I'm assuming you don't have a full sized rotisserie kebab in your house. :laugh:


----------



## flyingMint

LonelyLurker said:


> Had some carrot trash left over from making carrot punch so knocked up some carrot and ginger muffins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I had for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I had for dessert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're all having a good weekend.:smile2:


Are those red beans and rice? I NEED A RECIPE PLEASE


----------



## LonelyLurker

flyingMint said:


> Are those red beans and rice? I NEED A RECIPE PLEASE


Rice and peas, yeah. It actually happens that I had some pics from the process from a while back, hopefully it gives you an idea of how I do it.

First I par boil the rice (just until the water starts to boil, rinse it in cold water to remove starch and stop the cooking) and put it aside.

Then I prepare the water, I start with canned Kidney beans and Gungu peas (I don't know if they're called something else in other places) including the water (the kidney bean water is what gives the rice the colour). The traditional way is to boil the dried kidney beans yourself with salted pigs tail but ain't nobody got time for that. 

Then I add coconut milk, stock, pimento (all spice), scallions (spring onions), scotch bonnet pepper (habanero chilli), fresh thyme, garlic, ginger and then season to taste (as with all cooking this is the most important part, the rice doesn't touch the water until I'm happy with the taste. The water has to have a strong flavour for it to come through in the rice).










Then I add the rice, adding more if there's too much water (don't want soggy rice), add some butter and bring to the boil.










Once it's boiling I reduce the heat to the lowest setting, cover with foil and put the lid on to create a seal. Contrary to popular advice I don't leave it until it's finished as you just end up with a layer of burnt rice on the bottom that you can't eat. I always stir the rice and fluff it with a long fork to prevent this every few minutes (you get to eat all of it then).










Once it's cooked (taste some of it) I put it in a large baking tray and pick out the onions, thyme stalks, scotch bonnet chilli etc. It also cools quicker due to the increased surface area which prevents over cooking.










As you could see from the picture of the plate, it gets darker as it cools (I prefer to make a big batch and freeze what doesn't get used).


----------



## flyingMint

LonelyLurker said:


> Rice and peas, yeah. It actually happens that I had some pics from the process from a while back, hopefully it gives you an idea of how I do it.
> 
> First I par boil the rice (just until the water starts to boil, rinse it in cold water to remove starch and stop the cooking) and put it aside.
> 
> Then I prepare the water, I start with canned Kidney beans and Gungu peas (I don't know if they're called something else in other places) including the water (the kidney bean water is what gives the rice the colour). The traditional way is to boil the dried kidney beans yourself with salted pigs tail but ain't nobody got time for that.
> 
> Then I add coconut milk, stock, pimento (all spice), scallions (spring onions), scotch bonnet pepper (habanero chilli), fresh thyme, garlic, ginger and then season to taste (as with all cooking this is the most important part, the rice doesn't touch the water until I'm happy with the taste. The water has to have a strong flavour for it to come through in the rice).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I add the rice, adding more if there's too much water (don't want soggy rice), add some butter and bring to the boil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once it's boiling I reduce the heat to the lowest setting, cover with foil and put the lid on to create a seal. Contrary to popular advice I don't leave it until it's finished as you just end up with a layer of burnt rice on the bottom that you can't eat. I always stir the rice and fluff it with a long fork to prevent this every few minutes (you get to eat all of it then).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once it's cooked (taste some of it) I put it in a large baking tray and pick out the onions, thyme stalks, scotch bonnet chilli etc. It also cools quicker due to the increased surface area which prevents over cooking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you could see from the picture of the plate, it gets darker as it cools (I prefer to make a big batch and freeze what doesn't get used).












THANK YOU BLESS


----------



## LonelyLurker

flyingMint said:


> THANK YOU BLESS


No problem. :laugh:


----------



## LonelyLurker

So, Friday is the start of my cheat period (I'd be lying if I said it was only a day). :smile2:

Today we have hot dogs, fried mini bockwurst, 1 topped with sauerkraut and the other with fried onions (fried with the sausages).










Have a good weekend.


----------



## Chevy396

LonelyLurker said:


> Do you season/cook/slice the meat yourself or do you buy it in? Is it like thinly sliced meatloaf?
> 
> I'm assuming you don't have a full sized rotisserie kebab in your house. :laugh:


I used ground meat, seasoned it, made a dense meat loaf type thing in the oven, then I sliced it and fried the slices in a pan.


----------



## LonelyLurker

finallyclosed said:


> I used ground meat, seasoned it, made a dense meat loaf type thing in the oven, then I sliced it and fried the slices in a pan.


Sounds good, how'd you find it compared to the gyros (we just call them doner kebabs over here) from a shop?


----------



## Chevy396

LonelyLurker said:


> Sounds good, how'd you find it compared to the gyros (we just call them doner kebabs over here) from a shop?


I've never had them before, I was curious how they tasted. The guy in the recipe video said they were remarkably similar though. I haven't had lamb either since I was a child and my grandfather raised them.


----------



## veron

LonelyLurker said:


> Here's what I had for dinner.


I first thought this was chocolate cake with rice and a salad. On second thought, no :lol

Tomorrow is the weekend which means possible cooking time... yaaaay


----------



## LonelyLurker

finallyclosed said:


> I've never had them before, I was curious how they tasted. The guy in the recipe video said they were remarkably similar though. I haven't had lamb either since I was a child and my grandfather raised them.


Congratulations on trying something new.



veron said:


> I first thought this was chocolate cake with rice and a salad. On second thought, no :lol
> 
> Tomorrow is the weekend which means possible cooking time... yaaaay


It is chocolate cake, I'm trying to branch out with my flavour combinations.


----------



## Chevy396

I made some cajun swordfish two nights ago, but it took this long for it to get uploaded to my OneDrive folder. First time having swordfish. It has an interesting texture more like steak than fish. I want to try shark next.

*I didn't have a lime to garnish it with in between the tomatoes, so it doesn't look nearly as good as it did in the recipe video.


----------



## Chevy396

75% Bison/25% lamb sausage pizza.


----------



## twistix

LonelyLurker said:


> This week's bake...
> 
> Almond cake


I love almond sweets :]


----------



## LonelyLurker

twistix said:


> I love almond sweets :]


It was good too. :smile2:
@finallyclosed, adventerous, good stuff.

Here's this week's bake (beetroot & apple cake), dinner (pork & roast potatoes) and dessert (some of the cake with custard).


----------



## LonelyLurker

Breakfast


----------



## Sus y

I'm seeing such cute dishes that despite of how delicious they look like it's a little sad to eat them lol, the colors, the textures and the tasteful they look! :O 

Did any of you took cooking classes or worked in a kitchen? I'm wondering how you learned how to cook! :blush


----------



## LonelyLurker

Sus y said:


> I'm seeing such cute dishes that despite of how delicious they look like it's a little sad to eat them lol, the colors, the textures and the tasteful they look! :O
> 
> Did any of you took cooking classes or worked in a kitchen? I'm wondering how you learned how to cook! :blush


I don't know if I'm included in the compliment but I'm going to take it anyway (you can't take it back, it's too late ).

For me, when I finally decided to get in shape it became obvious I'd have to eat differently, which meant I'd have to cook the food. I didn't see why that should mean I eat food that isn't enjoyable so I taught myself how to cook. I had to eat some terrible food before I actually got any good, but I'd like to think I'm alright now. 

I can't remember his username without going back through the thread but there was at least one guy (he used fancy frames around his pictures) that went to culinary school.

What about you, how are your cooking skills?


----------



## Sus y

LonelyLurker said:


> I don't know if I'm included in the compliment but I'm going to take it anyway (you can't take it back, it's too late ).
> 
> For me, when I finally decided to get in shape it became obvious I'd have to eat differently, which meant I'd have to cook the food. I didn't see why that should mean I eat food that isn't enjoyable so I taught myself how to cook. I had to eat some terrible food before I actually got any good, but I'd like to think I'm alright now.
> 
> I can't remember his username without going back through the thread but there was at least one guy (he used fancy frames around his pictures) that went to culinary school.
> 
> What about you, how are your cooking skills?


Lol, sure you are included in those posting cute dishes, so you can take the compliment with a reason. I have wanted to get into a culinary school, but it's not my time for, I guess. I'm not too skilled and sometimes I just don't want to cook and "throw" the stuff in the pan without much love :serious: and sometimes I just invent recipes with pretty bad results :crying: (sometimes not so bad), but I would do better been less creative and more following a recipe.

If cook something that doesn't look incredible bad lol or a traditional dish from where I'm from, I may post a pic. :grin2:


----------



## SplendidBob

Sus y said:


> I'm not too skilled and sometimes I just don't want to cook and "throw" the stuff in the pan without much love :serious: and sometimes I just invent recipes with pretty bad results :crying: (sometimes not so bad), but I would do better been less creative and more following a recipe.
> 
> If cook something that doesn't look incredible bad lol or a traditional dish from where I'm from, I may post a pic. :grin2:


This is me, pretty much.

But I really don't like cooking (and it ****s my neck). I can cook things, but they have to take almost no time and effort or I get angry. Angry like a cow tearing a baby to pieces.

Also, I will try to make a regional dish and post it.


----------



## Sus y

splendidbob said:


> This is me, pretty much.
> 
> But I really don't like cooking (and it ****s my neck). I can cook things, but they have to take almost no time and effort or I get angry. Angry like a cow tearing a baby to pieces.
> 
> Also, I will try to make a regional dish and post it.


Yeah, my mind issue when food takes too long it's that I forget I'm cooking and... well... that's a problem! If I stay in the kitchen to wait for the food to be ready I get bored (maybe I should try to get my laptop on to stay in the kitchen and avoid risks or to get a book there or something), the other thing it's the heat, right now there is no AC on the kitchen but in the dining room so it's not so fresh and cooking+sweating isn't so nice. But there are other issues too lol, like I hate to try the food while cooking, so if it's missing salt or something I'll only know when eating. :blush


----------



## LonelyLurker

Sus y said:


> Lol, sure you are included in those posting cute dishes, so you can take the compliment with a reason. I have wanted to get into a culinary school, but it's not my time for, I guess. I'm not too skilled and sometimes I just don't want to cook and "throw" the stuff in the pan without much love :serious: and sometimes I just invent recipes with pretty bad results :crying: (sometimes not so bad), but I would do better been less creative and more following a recipe.
> 
> If cook something that doesn't look incredible bad lol or a traditional dish from where I'm from, I may post a pic. :grin2:


I look forward to seeing your next cooking success. :smile2:



splendidbob said:


> This is me, pretty much.
> 
> But I really don't like cooking (and it ****s my neck). I can cook things, but they have to take almost no time and effort or I get angry. Angry like a cow tearing a baby to pieces.
> 
> Also, I will try to make a regional dish and post it.


I can only imagine what culinary delights you will see fit to share. :laugh:


----------



## SplendidBob

LonelyLurker said:


> I can only imagine what culinary delights you will see fit to share. :laugh:


I have a tumblr blog name ready and everything


----------



## LonelyLurker

One for the burger fans out there.


----------



## ravens




----------



## Chevy396

LonelyLurker said:


> One for the burger fans out there.


Damn, that looks good while I'm eating black beans and rice.


----------



## ravens




----------



## LonelyLurker

finallyclosed said:


> Damn, that looks good while I'm eating black beans and rice.


Thanks.

Good stuff @ravens.

I just realised that I hadn't posted this one from a few days ago.

It's minted basmati rice w/ chicken tikka masala with mango chutney mixed in and some garlic and coriander naan bread.


----------



## LonelyLurker

splendidbob said:


> I have a tumblr blog name ready and everything


I've searched for "Splendid Snacks", "Bob's Bakes" as well as "Splendidbob's Spectacular Balls Ups" but couldn't find anything.


----------



## SofaKing

Last night (not pictured), I made Oatmeal-Cranberry cookies...ordinary stuff.

Today, I made a garlic-herb focaccia. The pictures are after the first rise, after forming in the pan and the second rise, and the final product.

It was light and airy. I thought I added too much garlic powder (there wasn't a specific recipe), but it turned out just right.

So easy to make, thanks to a Kitchen-aide stand mixer.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> Last night (not pictured), I made Oatmeal-Cranberry cookies...ordinary stuff.
> 
> Today, I made a garlic-herb focaccia. The pictures are after the first rise, after forming in the pan and the second rise, and the final product.
> 
> It was light and airy. I thought I added too much garlic powder (there wasn't a specific recipe), but it turned out just right.
> 
> So easy to make, thanks to a Kitchen-aide stand mixer.


*drools* So simple, yet so yummy. Grew up eating this stuff.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> *drools* So simple, yet so yummy. Grew up eating this stuff.


Yeah...one piece went to a sandwich with balsamic vinegar, roasted red peppers, and herbed tuna. The other was buttered.


----------



## Xenacat

This thread should have a warning label: Stay off this thread when hungry.
@LonelyLurker, man you can cook!


----------



## LonelyLurker

SofaKing said:


> Last night (not pictured), I made Oatmeal-Cranberry cookies...ordinary stuff.
> 
> Today, I made a garlic-herb focaccia. The pictures are after the first rise, after forming in the pan and the second rise, and the final product.
> 
> It was light and airy. I thought I added too much garlic powder (there wasn't a specific recipe), but it turned out just right.
> 
> So easy to make, thanks to a Kitchen-aide stand mixer.


I couldn't see the pics unfortunately, the links didn't work for me, but it sounds good. It would be great to have a stand mixer, the thought of having to work with such a wet dough using my hands is the reason I've never tried Focaccia.



SofaKing said:


> Yeah...one piece went to a sandwich with balsamic vinegar, roasted red peppers, and herbed tuna. The other was buttered.


Sandwich sounds good too.



Xenacat said:


> This thread should have a warning label: Stay off this thread when hungry.
> 
> @LonelyLurker, man you can cook!


Why thank you, feel free to show us what a warrior princess eats. 

This weeks bake Mango and Pineapple rum cake, I almost didn't post it as I was disappointed with my execution of it, but as I said before "like Instagram but honest". 

I already know how I could do it better the next time I try it so it's not all bad, anyway, here's the pics.




























Despite my annoying perfectionist critiques, it tastes really good. 

Keep the pics coming guys.


----------



## SofaKing

LonelyLurker said:


> I couldn't see the pics unfortunately, the links didn't work for me, but it sounds good. It would be great to have a stand mixer, the thought of having to work with such a wet dough using my hands is the reason I've never tried Focaccia.
> 
> This weeks bake Mango and Pineapple rum cake, I almost didn't post it as I was disappointed with my execution of it, but as I said before "like Instagram but honest".


See if you can see the photos now...I just use the SAS albums instead of another web service an I had the privacy setting restricted.

That cake looks inviting...I love the flavors, though i admit I'm not a fan of alcohol in my desserts despite enjoying cocktails.

Love bread pudding, but usually avoid ordering it if it comes with a whiskey creme anglais. Love tiramisu, but sometimes they get crazy with the wine or rum depending on recipe.

I find baking therapeutic, though don't do it much since it's just me.


----------



## LonelyLurker

SofaKing said:


> See if you can see the photos now...I just use the SAS albums instead of another web service an I had the privacy setting restricted.
> 
> That cake looks inviting...I love the flavors, though i admit I'm not a fan of alcohol in my desserts despite enjoying cocktails.
> 
> Love bread pudding, but usually avoid ordering it if it comes with a whiskey creme anglais. Love tiramisu, but sometimes they get crazy with the wine or rum depending on recipe.
> 
> I find baking therapeutic, though don't do it much since it's just me.


Strange, I couldn't see the large pics but I could see the thumbnails once I went to your profile, looks good.

I don't actually like the taste of alcohol so while you can taste that it's a rum cake it's not too overpowering, I soaked it in pineapple juice, mixed with pineapple rum and a little pineapple syrup to balance the flavour.

And if you've got a freezer, get some smaller cake tins and bake anyway, eat what you want and then freeze the rest in individual portions wrapped in cling film and foil, cake freezes very well.

As an example, here's a pic of a smaller cake I made, I think it's Chocolate mint if I remember correctly.










The rum cake is a 5 egg cake but this one is a 2-3 egg cake (can't remember exactly).


----------



## Chevy396

Whole wheat honey, low fat mozzarella pepperoni pizza for breakfast.


----------



## LonelyLurker

finallyclosed said:


> Whole wheat honey, low fat mozzarella pepperoni pizza for breakfast.


Nice, looks tasty. :smile2:


----------



## LonelyLurker

Here's a few things I've had over the past few days.

*Tomato bulgar pilaf w/wings*










*Pork belly, green banana, yam & gravy w/potato salad, tomato and broccoli*










*Curry fish, fried dumplings and Sweetcorn*










*Greek yogurt w/mango, pears and clementines*










Hope you guys have been eating/living as well as you can, take care.:smile2:


----------



## SofaKing

LonelyLurker said:


> Here's a few things I've had over the past few days.
> 
> *Tomato bulgar pilaf w/wings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pork belly, green banana, yam & gravy w/potato salad, tomato and broccoli*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Curry fish, fried dumplings and Sweetcorn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greek yogurt w/mango, pears and clementines*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys have been eating/living as well as you can, take care.:smile2:


Wow! I need to work on my sauces and gravys.


----------



## ravens

Tilapia, quinoa and brussels sprouts.


----------



## Kevin001

ravens said:


> Tilapia, quinoa and brussels sprouts.


Simple and effective


----------



## ravens

Kevin001 said:


> Simple and effective


Yeah. First time I've ever ate quinoa.


----------



## veron

Mushroom fettucine. It was better than last time, but still needs work.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

veron said:


> Mushroom fettucine. It was better than last time, but still needs work.


Is there a sauce hidden underneath?

Looks like it needs to be more saucey.

And Ravens, you need more sprouts. Bloody love sprouts. I shall be having some tomorrow on my roast beef and Yorkshire pudding dinner!


----------



## veron

Pete Beale said:


> Is there a sauce hidden underneath?
> 
> Looks like it needs to be more saucey.


There's soy sauce  Yeah, I was going for this type of pasta, not the creamy alfredo. Recently I had takeout pasta with soy sauce, mushrooms, and garlic; I wasn't expecting much but it ended up being incredibly tasty. I can't seem to replicate that rich mushroom flavour, though.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

veron said:


> There's soy sauce  Yeah, I was going for this type of pasta, not the creamy alfredo. Recently I had takeout pasta with soy sauce, mushrooms, and garlic; I wasn't expecting much but it ended up being incredibly tasty. I can't seem to replicate that rich mushroom flavour, though.


Soy sauce with pasta? 

Maybe you need truffle oil to give you a strong mushroom and garlic flavour combined?

You could actually soak some dried mushrooms, and cook the pasta in the stock, then reduced the **** out of the stock, for an intense hit of mushroomy goodness. :yes


----------



## HiddenFathoms

Smoked Salmon/Dill/CreamCheese/Caper Appies:










Sprouts Roasted in Garlic and Balsamic:










Sweet Potatoes with Coconut and Curry:










Mashed Potatoes, Gravy, Stuffing (Yes the gravy is in a French Press cuz we lost the gravy boat)










Bread Pudding:


----------



## flyingMint

@HiddenFathoms

wowowowowowowowowowowowowowow


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

HiddenFathoms said:


> Smoked Salmon/Dill/CreamCheese/Caper Appies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprouts Roasted in Garlic and Balsamic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Potatoes with Coconut and Curry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mashed Potatoes, Gravy, Stuffing (Yes the gravy is in a French Press cuz we lost the gravy boat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bread Pudding:


My goodness!

Just need a nice whole rib of roast beef to go with the mash, gravy and stuffing, and I'll be round for dinner.


----------



## HiddenFathoms

@flyingMint @Pete Beale (smile!)

My parents cooked a turkey and I brought the stuff showed. I told my Mom yesterday that I want to do a repeat of that meal soon :heart

Does turkey suffice Pete or does it have to be beef? (Although I vote for Yorkshire Pudding :mushy if it's beef!)


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

HiddenFathoms said:


> @flyingMint @Pete Beale (smile!)
> 
> My parents cooked a turkey and I brought the stuff showed. I told my Mom yesterday that I want to do a repeat of that meal soon :heart
> 
> Does turkey suffice Pete or does it have to be beef? (Although I vote for Yorkshire Pudding :mushy if it's beef!)


I'll eat bloody anything and everything, so yeah, turkey is fine thanks :b lol


----------



## Chevy396

HiddenFathoms said:


> @*flyingMint* @*Pete Beale* (smile!)
> 
> My parents cooked a turkey and I brought the stuff showed. I told my Mom yesterday that I want to do a repeat of that meal soon :heart
> 
> Does turkey suffice Pete or does it have to be beef? (Although I vote for Yorkshire Pudding :mushy if it's beef!)


I saw what you cooked, and I would want to repeat that meal too. Screw thanksgiving, it's thanksgiving every day, or something.


----------



## HiddenFathoms

finallyclosed said:


> I saw what you cooked, and I would want to repeat that meal too. Screw thanksgiving, it's thanksgiving every day, or something.


Wow, that is amazing you say that. I actually don't celebrate Thanksgiving. I just prefer to be thankful 365 days a year than to limit myself. But, my friends tease me that I don't actually have any principles, I just want "Thanksgiving Dinner" several times a year (blush) LOL.


----------



## Chevy396

Just your basic cowboy food. It's a tight month. Spicy/sweet BBQ black beans with ground bison, on brown rice. An orange to make it slightly less unhealthy, but ended up adding even more sugar to it. For as bad as it looks, it actually tastes awesome.


----------



## LonelyLurker

Good pictures everyone.

This weeks bake...

Banana & Peanut Butter Rum Cake aka "The Drunken Elvis"










Haven't cut it yet and it was one of my "I think I can make this work" ideas.


----------



## veron

Pete Beale said:


> Soy sauce with pasta?
> 
> Maybe you need truffle oil to give you a strong mushroom and garlic flavour combined?
> 
> You could actually soak some dried mushrooms, and cook the pasta in the stock, then reduced the **** out of the stock, for an intense hit of mushroomy goodness. :yes


Yes, soy sauce with pasta... I did NOT invent this 

I don't have the budget nor the means to obtain truffle oil :lol The dried mushroom idea sounds doable though. I was thinking maybe I should try simmering the mushrooms in soy sauce for a longer time.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

veron said:


> Yes, soy sauce with pasta... I did NOT invent this
> 
> I don't have the budget nor the means to obtain truffle oil :lol The dried mushroom idea sounds doable though. I was thinking maybe I should try simmering the mushrooms in soy sauce for a longer time.


I think you can get cheapish truffle oil can't you?

To me, it just tastes like mushrooms and garlic anyway.

The best may to intense the mushroom flavour is to fry the crap out of em. Be careful when using soy because it burns easy.

I think you need to do a 50/50 pasta mushroom combo as well. It looks like you pasta is lacking a bit in actual mushrooms as well.

PS I'm an unemployed food critic. :frown2: Well that's what I tell myself anyway lol


----------



## veron

Pete Beale said:


> I think you can get cheapish truffle oil can't you?


I've never come across truffle oil in my life...

Yeah, I definitely need more mushrooms, I realized that as soon as I saw the gigantic amount of cooked pasta LOL. Maybe I'll try mixing them up, if I can find something other than champignons.

Btw you need to start posting photos here


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Code:







veron said:


> I've never come across truffle oil in my life...
> 
> Yeah, I definitely need more mushrooms, I realized that as soon as I saw the gigantic amount of cooked pasta LOL. Maybe I'll try mixing them up, if I can find something other than champignons.
> 
> Btw you need to start posting photos here


Tbh I don't cook much.

you can get a lot of flavour from champignons AKA Button Mushrooms, you just have to cook em more.

This is the last thing I made. The pastry was pre made and rolled.

It's an egg and prune custard tart. Could have been better if Id had access to cream.


----------



## LonelyLurker

Pete Beale said:


> PS I'm an unemployed food critic. :frown2: Well that's what I tell myself anyway lol


:smile2:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

LonelyLurker said:


> :smile2:


Its a dream job. lol

How was the sponge cake?

Think I'd have made a rum n raisin one. Mmmmmmmm


----------



## LonelyLurker

Pete Beale said:


> Its a dream job. lol
> 
> How was the sponge cake?
> 
> Think I'd have made a rum n raisin one. Mmmmmmmm


Turned out well actually, could have upped the rum though, the rum syrup wasn't as strong once it soaked in to the cake.










If you do make a rum raisin cake soak the raisins in the rum first, you'll get bursts of rum flavour as you eat.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

LonelyLurker said:


> Turned out well actually, could have upped the rum though, the rum syrup wasn't as strong once it soaked in to the cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do make a rum raisin cake soak the raisins in the rum first, you'll get bursts of rum flavour as you eat.


Gotta soak those raisins. :smile2:

What's the ice cream?

I bloody love rum n raisin ice cream. My no.1 choice. :grin2:


----------



## LonelyLurker

Pete Beale said:


> Gotta soak those raisins. :smile2:
> 
> What's the ice cream?
> 
> I bloody love rum n raisin ice cream. My no.1 choice. :grin2:


It was honey & pecan frozen greek yogurt, I'm 86.8% sure that makes the entire dessert healthy.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

LonelyLurker said:


> It was honey & pecan frozen greek yogurt, I'm 86.8% sure that makes the entire dessert healthy.


I'm 100% sure. :wink2::b


----------



## SofaKing

Turkey chili...giant picture....a blurry one at that. #photofail


----------



## LonelyLurker

SofaKing said:


> Turkey chili...giant picture....a blurry one at that. #photofail


#photofail #cookingsuccess :smile2:


----------



## Chevy396

The reason why you shouldn't go to Costco when you're hungry. I ended up with four of these New York strips. I was committed to not eating them anymore. Maybe I can keep it to one per month.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

finallyclosed said:


> The reason why you shouldn't go to Costco when you're hungry. I ended up with four of these New York strips. I was committed to not eating them anymore. Maybe I can keep it to one per month.


Looks good.

Do you eat raspberries and steak together though? lol

I've just cooked a ribeye but couldn't be arsed to post it.

I've got another but it won't last a month, that's for sure.


----------



## Chevy396

Pete Beale said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Do you eat raspberries and steak together though? lol
> 
> I've just cooked a ribeye but couldn't be arsed to post it.
> 
> I've got another but it won't last a month, that's for sure.


Yeah, it's good. Bears like them together, so why shouldn't I?  You need some sort of healthy fruit or vegetable when you eat that much fatty protein. Healthier than eating a potato with it.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

finallyclosed said:


> Yeah, it's good. You need some sort of healthy fruit or vegetable when you eat that much fatty protein. Healthier than eating a potato with it.


Yeah better than potatoes, but not something Id have with steak, on the same plate.

Suppose it's like having cranberry and turkey, duck and orange/plum, pork and apple though.:smile2:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

finallyclosed said:


> The reason why you shouldn't go to Costco when you're hungry. I ended up with four of these New York strips. I was committed to not eating them anymore. Maybe I can keep it to one per month.


 I would not be worried about eating steak. When it comes to meat, the unhealthy stuff is things like wings, fried chicken, hamburger and porkchops. Steak isn't that bad for you.


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> I would not be worried about eating steak. When it comes to meat, the unhealthy stuff is things like wings, fried chicken, hamburger and porkchops. Steak isn't that bad for you.


It's pretty bad. You have to consider that you are eating a larger piece of meat too. I've started trimming the fat off though and I'm sure that lowers the cholesterol some. Usually I'll stick to bison steak since it is more lean and way lower cholesterol, but Costco doesn't sell those.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

My ribeye is marbled as ****. It's bad, but so good. >


----------



## LonelyLurker

finallyclosed said:


> The reason why you shouldn't go to Costco when you're hungry. I ended up with four of these New York strips. I was committed to not eating them anymore. Maybe I can keep it to one per month.


I think we can all agree it's the knife that makes the picture.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

LonelyLurker said:


> I think we can all agree it's the knife that makes the picture.


Personally ive just got tunnel vision on the steak. lol


----------



## LonelyLurker

Pete Beale said:


> Personally ive just got tunnel vision on the steak. lol


Made me want to take a picture with a garden fork and a machete either side of the plate.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

LonelyLurker said:


> Made me want to take a picture with a garden fork and a machete either side of the plate.


lol

I could probably take on and finish a steak that required a garden fork and machete to eat tbh. :b


----------



## Chevy396

Haha, that's how I eat steak too. No fork, just a sharp knife and my fingers. It feels wrong to puncture it with a fork.

I was thinking these ingredients would make a kickass sandwich. I was very right. I ended up adding some honey to sweeten up the BBQ sauce. So good.


----------



## Clivy

veron said:


> Mushroom fettucine. It was better than last time, but still needs work.


 Your fettuccine is what I want my soul to look like. My *SOUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LonelyLurker

finallyclosed said:


> Haha, that's how I eat steak too. No fork, just a sharp knife and my fingers. It feels wrong to puncture it with a fork.
> 
> I was thinking these ingredients would make a kickass sandwich. I was very right. I ended up adding some honey to sweeten up the BBQ sauce. So good.


When I get back on my laptop I'll share the sandwich I made yesterday as part of "project cinema snacks". 



Clivy said:


> Your fettuccine is what I want my soul to look like. My *SOUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:laugh:


----------



## LonelyLurker

Cracked black pepper and caper mayo, lettuce, roast beef, ham, gouda and mango chutney on a W/W roll.


----------



## Chevy396

Your sandwich sounds/looks better, but not as healthy. ;P Stop trying to convert me to the dark side.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

LonelyLurker said:


> Cracked black pepper and caper mayo, lettuce, roast beef, ham, gouda and mango chutney on a W/W roll.


 Everything looks great except the lettuce. The dark green lettuce is much better.


----------



## LonelyLurker

finallyclosed said:


> Your sandwich sounds/looks better, but not as healthy. ;P Stop trying to convert me to the dark side.


It was healthier than what I had it with. :laugh:



WillYouStopDave said:


> Everything looks great except the lettuce. The dark green lettuce is much better.


Oh, we've got ourselves a Lettuce snob here. :smile2:

Do you mean Romaine Lettuce like this?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

LonelyLurker said:


> Oh, we've got ourselves a Lettuce snob here. :smile2:


 :lol

It's just that they put the iceberg lettuce on everything. It's hard to get good lettuce anywhere unless you specifically go and buy it yourself.



> Do you mean Romaine Lettuce like this?


 Yep. That's it. But anything dark green. I like spinach on sandwiches too.


----------



## veron

Clivy said:


> Your fettuccine is what I want my soul to look like. My *SOUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:lol



finallyclosed said:


> Your sandwich sounds/looks better, but not as healthy. ;P Stop trying to convert me to the dark side.


A little fat is not going to make you die. That sandwich is fine lol


----------



## Chevy396

veron said:


> :lol
> 
> A little fat is not going to make you die. That sandwich is fine lol


Not for me on a regular basis. I had a small stroke about a year ago, so I have to avoid cholesterol most of the time, sadly.  I'm using it to my advantage though and getting back into bodybuilding. Basically all the same foods lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

finallyclosed said:


> Not for me on a regular basis. I had a small stroke about a year ago, so I have to avoid cholesterol most of the time, sadly.  I'm using it to my advantage though and getting back into bodybuilding. Basically all the same foods lol.


 A stroke at 35? Do they know why? I think I've maybe heard of people having them that young but it's supposed to be rare.


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> A stroke at 35? Do they know why? I think I've maybe heard of people having them that young but it's supposed to be rare.


I'm getting a heart monitor implant to help figure out why. I did have high blood pressure, but I think my health problems were from smoking for 20 years, also getting hooked on painkillers & Valium for a while because of migraines from eating preservatives. The painkillers & Valium made it so for nearly a decade I was either sitting at the computer working/studying or I was sleeping. Never had a minute of exercise the whole time and ate pretty badly. Then suddenly I tried to get back into shape and quit everything at once (because I was forced to). That's when the stroke happened. Anyway, I'm in pretty good shape now and all my labs and my blood pressure looks good. The implant will detect if I have an irregular heartbeat and send the data back to my neurologist.

I have also heard of a correlation between migraines and stroke. Also between preservatives and migraine. It's kind of a stretch, but I wonder how much things like MSG had to do with it since they are a neuro-stimulant/toxin.


----------



## LonelyLurker

finallyclosed said:


> Not for me on a regular basis. I had a small stroke about a year ago, so I have to avoid cholesterol most of the time, sadly.  I'm using it to my advantage though and getting back into bodybuilding. Basically all the same foods lol.


Sorry to hear that mate, there are a few people here who can help with the bodybuilding if you need it, I may even be able to help myself.

I apologise for what I'm about to do. 

Jacket potato rubbed with olive oil, salt and pepper served with homemade chipotle and cheese sauce w/ garden peas and sloe gin ham










Butter chicken breast on a bed of basmati rice


----------



## veron

finallyclosed said:


> Not for me on a regular basis. I had a small stroke about a year ago, so I have to avoid cholesterol most of the time, sadly.  I'm using it to my advantage though and getting back into bodybuilding. Basically all the same foods lol.


Oh, I see. Never mind then. It sounds like you went from one extreme to the other.


----------



## veron

LonelyLurker said:


> Jacket potato rubbed with olive oil, salt and pepper served with homemade chipotle and cheese sauce w/ garden peas and sloe gin ham


Oh wow :O This actually reminds me of what I had for dinner today, lol. I made a macaroni casserole based on a bechamel sause with peas and tuna. The taste wasn't impressive, though.


----------



## Chevy396

LonelyLurker said:


> Sorry to hear that mate, there are a few people here who can help with the bodybuilding if you need it, I may even be able to help myself.
> 
> I apologise for what I'm about to do.


Thanks, it's no big deal though. And I could still eat what you posted, but I'd prefer to use coconut oil butter and bison instead of pork. Looks great.



veron said:


> Oh, I see. Never mind then. It sounds like you went from one extreme to the other.


You're right, I went from one extreme to another and now I feel great again. I don't think I have much risk for another one unless I try for it.


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> Oh wow :O This actually reminds me of what I had for dinner today, lol. I made a macaroni casserole based on a bechamel sause with peas and tuna. The taste wasn't impressive, though.


What went wrong, flavour wise?



finallyclosed said:


> Thanks, it's no big deal though. And I could still eat what you posted, but I'd prefer to use coconut oil butter and bison instead of pork. Looks great.


That sounds like it would still taste good, what's bison taste like, similar to beef?


----------



## veron

finallyclosed said:


> You're right, I went from one extreme to another and now I feel great again. I don't think I have much risk for another one unless I try for it.


That's good 



LonelyLurker said:


> What went wrong, flavour wise?


Nothing went wrong, I just think the recipe wasn't all that great. I'm not really a fan of fish, so yeah...


----------



## Chevy396

LonelyLurker said:


> What went wrong, flavour wise?
> 
> That sounds like it would still taste good, what's bison taste like, similar to beef?


Yes, it tastes a lot like beef. You can tell it's leaner though.


----------



## Chevy396

2 lbs. of roasted pecan butter. Maple syrup and cinnamon flavor.


----------



## LonelyLurker

finallyclosed said:


> 2 lbs. of roasted pecan butter. Maple syrup and cinnamon flavor.


Good stuff.


----------



## LonelyLurker

*Black Forest Rum Cake w/Homemade Rum Cream*




























Would usually have used brandy to match the black forest theme but I've been trying to use up some (non Wray & Nephew) rum.

I hope you all had a good weekend. :smile2:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

finallyclosed said:


> 2 lbs. of roasted pecan butter. Maple syrup and cinnamon flavor.


Would like to try that. You could jar and sell that ****. :grin2:



LonelyLurker said:


> *Black Froest Rum Cake w/Homemade Rum Cream*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would usually have used brandy to match the black forest theme but I've been trying to use up some (non Wray & Nephew) rum I've been trying to use up.
> 
> I hope you all had a good weekend. :smile2:


Omg that's right up my street. >


----------



## LonelyLurker

Pete Beale said:


> Omg that's right up my street. >


It's pretty good if I say so myself. :smile2:


----------



## Sus y

Never claimed to be a chef lol, however said I was going to upload a pic of my food and here I am with my lunch, forget the aspect lol, it wasn't so bad :b *Still feels shame on the dish lol*









- Baked chicken with teriyaki sauce.
- Salad: tomato, cucumber, pineapple, parsley, cilantro, small portion of peppermint and basil (both planted in the house' garden- not by me-), little of peanuts, salt and olive oil.
- Homemade bread made of: ground flax, bran, sesame, egg, salt, butter, a very small amount of oats, baking soda and baking powder (first time done, I learned very little salt is needed for it  ). 
- Yellow cheese. 
- Black tea with lemon and stevia.
- Bitter chocolate for dessert.


----------



## LonelyLurker

Sus y said:


> Never claimed to be a chef lol, however said I was going to upload a pic of my food and here I am with my lunch, forget the aspect lol, it wasn't so bad :b *Still feels shame on the dish lol*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Baked chicken with teriyaki sauce.
> - Salad: tomato, cucumber, pineapple, parsley, cilantro, small portion of peppermint and basil (both planted in the house' garden- not by me-), little of peanuts, salt and olive oil.
> - Homemade bread made of: ground flax, bran, sesame, egg, salt, butter, a very small amount of oats, baking soda and baking powder (first time done, I learned very little salt is needed for it  ).
> - Yellow cheese.
> - Black tea with lemon and stevia.
> - Bitter chocolate for dessert.


Well done for posting the pic, I don't see anything to be ashamed of.


----------



## Sus y

LonelyLurker said:


> Well done for posting the pic, I don't see anything to be ashamed of.


It doesn't look pretty  . As first I wasn't thinking about the pic, I didn't even bothered to clean the dish to look all that presentable as people normally do before serve lol. The salad was good (for my taste) tho, or maybe it was just a craving. I liked the pineapple, which I rarely have.


----------



## LonelyLurker

Sus y said:


> It doesn't look pretty  . As first I wasn't thinking about the pic, I didn't even bothered to clean the dish to look all that presentable as people normally do before serve lol. The salad was good (for my taste) tho, or maybe it was just a craving. I liked the pineapple, which I rarely have.


You already know how to make your next pictures even better then. :smile2:


----------



## ToeSnails

Scrambled egg with shrimp-shells, few cubes of chives cheese, spinach and spice.

Or, you could say, scrambled egg du fromage.


----------



## Chevy396

^ That's some fancy scrambled eggs.


----------



## SofaKing

Sus y said:


> Never claimed to be a chef lol, however said I was going to upload a pic of my food and here I am with my lunch, forget the aspect lol, it wasn't so bad :b *Still feels shame on the dish lol*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Baked chicken with teriyaki sauce.
> - Salad: tomato, cucumber, pineapple, parsley, cilantro, small portion of peppermint and basil (both planted in the house' garden- not by me-), little of peanuts, salt and olive oil.
> - Homemade bread made of: ground flax, bran, sesame, egg, salt, butter, a very small amount of oats, baking soda and baking powder (first time done, I learned very little salt is needed for it  ).
> - Yellow cheese.
> - Black tea with lemon and stevia.
> - Bitter chocolate for dessert.


That's quite healthy and tasty looking!


----------



## Sus y

I was about to send you the bread recipe, it's good for dieting. :smile2: and thank you!


SofaKing said:


> That's quite healthy and tasty looking!


----------



## SofaKing

Sus y said:


> I was about to send you the bread recipe, it's good for dieting. :smile2: and thank you!


Por favor, gracias!


----------



## veron

Sus y said:


> Never claimed to be a chef lol, however said I was going to upload a pic of my food and here I am with my lunch, forget the aspect lol, it wasn't so bad :b *Still feels shame on the dish lol*


That's actually quite appetizing looking :yes



ToeSnails said:


> Scrambled egg with shrimp-shells, few cubes of chives cheese, spinach and spice.


Shimp shells??? And no shrimp? This is the first time I've seen anything like it, lol. When I eat shrimp, I discard the shells. That stuff is edible?


----------



## Sus y

veron said:


> That's actually quite appetizing looking :yes


Thank you! :blush


----------



## ToeSnails

veron said:


> Shimp shells??? And no shrimp? This is the first time I've seen anything like it, lol. When I eat shrimp, I discard the shells. That stuff is edible?


Of course.

Discard the heads (unless you like booger flavors), and roast them in some butter & salt and spices of your imagination.

Crispy, delicious shrimp flavor.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8 quarts of pork posole


----------



## Banana slug

Cake pops


----------



## veron

My take on pasta aglio, olio e peperoncino


----------



## veron

Stuffed peppers again :cup


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> Stuffed peppers again :cup


Let's think about how to put this.

What did you use to stuff your...no.

So, what's your favourite fillin... nope.

What is the contents of your pepper casing?

Yes, that works. 0


----------



## LonelyLurker

Today's breakfast highlights both my dietary outlook and my personal philosophy. Mainly good but also a little naughty.


----------



## veron

LonelyLurker said:


> Let's think about how to put this.
> 
> What did you use to stuff your...no.
> 
> So, what's your favourite fillin... nope.
> 
> What is the contents of your pepper casing?
> 
> Yes, that works. 0


:lol 
Well, the stuffing consists of ground veal, rice, onion, carrot, egg, salt + pepper. This is the first time I've stuffed non-bell peppers. I wasn't sure it would work, but you'd be surprised with how much can fit into them.


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> :lol
> Well, the stuffing consists of ground veal, rice, onion, carrot, egg, salt + pepper. This is the first time I've stuffed non-bell peppers. I wasn't sure it would work, but you'd be surprised with how much can fit into them.


That sounds good, might be something to try in the future.

I did it! I didn't take the bait. :laugh:


----------



## HiddenFathoms

Weekend Pretzel-Making Class:



















Today I am roasting garlic, peppers and tomatoes in coconut oil - for sauce - with the added bonus of the oven adding warmth to my place!


----------



## Chevy396

Langostino Fini & Risotto Rice


----------



## Chevy396

Halibut tacos with fruit salsa I made from kiwi, pomegranate, pineapple, tomato, onions, etc... and whole wheat tortillas I also made.


----------



## HiddenFathoms

finallyclosed said:


> Halibut tacos with fruit salsa I made from kiwi, pomegranate, pineapple, tomato, onions, etc... and whole wheat tortillas I also made.


Yum! That looks so good. I have always wanted to make tortillas. Was it difficult?


----------



## Chevy396

HiddenFathoms said:


> Yum! That looks so good. I have always wanted to make tortillas. Was it difficult?


There is some manual labor involved, like kneading and rolling the dough, but it's pretty hard to mess up.


----------



## veron

Cabbage rolls


----------



## LonelyLurker

finallyclosed said:


> Halibut tacos with fruit salsa I made from kiwi, pomegranate, pineapple, tomato, onions, etc... and whole wheat tortillas I also made.





veron said:


> Cabbage rolls


Good stuff guys.


----------



## LonelyLurker

Here's some pics from the past few days.

INCOMING!!!

*Cheese on toast w/ Worcestershire sauce, hot pepper sauce, cracked black pepper, smoked paprika and garlic powder*










*Pulled pork (first time making this), fried dumplings and coleslaw*










*Pulled pork pizza*










I did a great job with the dough if I say so myself (nice and airy, good texture) 










*Curry goat, roti (first time making this) and coleslaw*










*Ginger cheesecake*










Sponge cake base, crushed ginger biscuits mixed into the cream cheese layer and a homemade ginger beer jelly (jello for the Americans) layer on top.










Have a good week guys.


----------



## cinto

LonelyLurker said:


> Here's some pics from the past few days.
> 
> INCOMING!!!
> 
> *Cheese on toast w/ Worcestershire sauce, hot pepper sauce, cracked black pepper, smoked paprika and garlic powder*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pulled pork (first time making this), fried dumplings and coleslaw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pulled pork pizza*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a great job with the dough if I say so myself (nice and airy, good texture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Curry goat, roti (first time making this) and coleslaw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ginger cheesecake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sponge cake base, crushed ginger biscuits mixed into the cream cheese layer and a homemade ginger beer jelly (jello for the Americans) layer on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good week guys.


Really good looking food. I really have to go to the store and buy something good to eat after seeing these.


----------



## Chevy396

^ Nice pizza. I think I'd break my pork free diet for a piece of that.


----------



## LonelyLurker

cinto said:


> Really good looking food. I really have to go to the store and buy something good to eat after seeing these.


Thank you very much, happy shopping. 



finallyclosed said:


> ^ Nice pizza. I think I'd break my pork free diet for a piece of that.


It was pretty good, pizza can be a bit of a pain to make but it's worth it in the end.


----------



## Overdrive

Cantal, saint nectaire, beef, pizza :

Heating up the oven for 4hours with some green oak.










Then the pizza.










Et on se pète la panse


----------



## LonelyLurker

Overdrive said:


> Cantal, saint nectaire, beef, pizza :
> 
> Heating up the oven for 4hours with some green oak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the pizza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Et on se pète la panse


Jealous? Me? Nah. :smile2:

Looks good.


----------



## feels

LonelyLurker said:


> *Cheese on toast w/ Worcestershire sauce, hot pepper sauce, cracked black pepper, smoked paprika and garlic powder*


goddamn this delicious *** cheesy bread is ****ing me up


----------



## LonelyLurker

feels said:


> goddamn this delicious *** cheesy bread is ****ing me up


:laugh:


----------



## Overdrive

LonelyLurker said:


> Jealous? Me? Nah. :smile2:
> 
> Looks good.


:wink2:


----------



## Kevin001

Overdrive said:


> Cantal, saint nectaire, beef, pizza :
> 
> Heating up the oven for 4hours with some green oak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the pizza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Et on se pète la panse


What type of oven is that? :O


----------



## Overdrive

Kevin001 said:


> What type of oven is that? :O


A wood fired oven.

I've renovate the bottom and the dome of the oven this summer because it had some cracks and it was pretty old, couldn't used it propely when cooking something.

Now it's perfect, 2-3mins to cook a pizza  .


----------



## Kevin001

Overdrive said:


> A wood fired oven.
> 
> I've renovate the bottom and the dome of the oven this summer because it had some cracks and it was pretty old, couldn't used it propely when cooking something.
> 
> Now it's perfect, 2-3mins to cook a pizza  .


Oh wow, don't see that in America.


----------



## Overdrive

Kevin001 said:


> Oh wow, don't see that in America.


Of course you do, a good amount of pizza restaurants in the US have wood fired oven.


----------



## Kevin001

Overdrive said:


> Of course you do, a good amount of pizza restaurants in the US have wood fired oven.


Not at home I meant lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Overdrive said:


> Cantal, saint nectaire, beef, pizza :
> 
> Heating up the oven for 4hours with some green oak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the pizza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Et on se pète la panse


:cry


----------



## Overdrive

Kevin001 said:


> Not at home I meant lol.


Yeah right


----------



## Chevy396

Nice oven. I thought about trying to cook a pizza in the fireplace, but then thought better of it.


----------



## Arbre

One of my classic dishes.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Arbre said:


> One of my classic dishes.


P&J or egg & bacon? :wink2:


----------



## Arbre

Pete Beale said:


> P&J or egg & bacon? :wink2:


Just peanut butter.


----------



## veron

Cornbread


----------



## feels

veron said:


> Cornbread


jalapeno? hell yeah girl slather me up some chili on those boys


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> Cornbread


Nice, what do you have that with?


----------



## feels

i attempted to make spring rolls


----------



## LonelyLurker

feels said:


> i attempted to make spring rolls


Vegetarian?


----------



## feels

LonelyLurker said:


> Vegetarian?


yessir, boyfriend bought me a vegan cookbook and we've been trying a bunch of the recipes lately


----------



## LonelyLurker

feels said:


> yessir, boyfriend bought me a vegan cookbook and we've been trying a bunch of the recipes lately


So you didn't approve of the spring rolls then? And to balance it out, what's been the best thing you've tried so far?


----------



## feels

LonelyLurker said:


> So you didn't approve of the spring rolls then? And to balance it out, what's been the best thing you've tried so far?


i thought they were just alright, but my boyfriend loved them lol. my favorite has been this udon soup with ginger miso broth. i never thought i'd be a fan of ginger but oooh boy!! i'm ready to make that one again


----------



## LonelyLurker

feels said:


> i thought they were just alright, but my boyfriend loved them lol. my favorite has been this udon soup with ginger miso broth. i never thought i'd be a fan of ginger but oooh boy!! i'm ready to make that one again


Udon is noodles right?

Well if you do, remember the pictures. :smile2:


----------



## feels

LonelyLurker said:


> Udon is noodles right?
> 
> Well if you do, remember the pictures. :smile2:


yep look like super thick spaghetti noodles

hell yeah, i'll make it look extra pretty next time, last time i scarfed it down too fast and forgot lol


----------



## veron

feels said:


> jalapeno? hell yeah girl slather me up some chili on those boys


Hahaha they're actually not jalapenos, sorry  It's arugula and baby spinach



LonelyLurker said:


> Nice, what do you have that with?


I made this for my parents' party - I don't usually consume this much cornbread, lol. Anyhow, fresh out of the oven, they're amazing, so I usually have them on their own. In the following days, they can be used as a substitute for bread. Great with stews, sauces, dips, anything really.



feels said:


>


These look very cool.


----------



## HiddenFathoms

feels said:


> i attempted to make spring rolls


Mmmmm those look SO good. I haven't made the rolls from this recipe but it's my fave veg peanut dipping sauce for spring rolls (the veg singapore noodle recipe on this site is also SO yum):

https://minimalistbaker.com/rainbow-spring-rolls-with-ginger-peanut-sauce/

Yesterday I made a cake my Mom used to make when I was little. It's the first time I beat egg whites by hand (gave away my mixer):










My instinct is to chill bowl and ingredients but I learnt to bring bowl and egg whites to room temp and add a tiny bit of cream of tartar. Took about 20 minutes to whisk to point where stiff peaks could be made:










Poppyseed with a thread of chocolate and cinnamon:


----------



## Chevy396

I made fast food from leftover steak and rice. Beef n broccoli in about 5 minutes. Beat that McDonald's.


----------



## feels

pad thai with tofu



HiddenFathoms said:


> Mmmmm those look SO good. I haven't made the rolls from this recipe but it's my fave veg peanut dipping sauce for spring rolls (the veg singapore noodle recipe on this site is also SO yum):
> 
> https://minimalistbaker.com/rainbow-spring-rolls-with-ginger-peanut-sauce/


thanks! i'll definitely give this a try next time i make these cause i didn't have a sauce and i think they really needed them to just pull it all together.


----------



## Arbre

@feels The food you're posting looks good. Are you trying to go vegan?


----------



## feels

Arbre said:


> @feels The food you're posting looks good. Are you trying to go vegan?


thanks, man!! yep, being vegan is definitely my end goal. right now i'm just learning more recipes each week and i think once i get more comfortable cooking like that then i'll fully transition. been saving a lot of money eating this way too


----------



## veron

Chocolate lava cake with ice-cream


----------



## Arbre

feels said:


> thanks, man!! yep, being vegan is definitely my end goal. right now i'm just learning more recipes each week and i think once i get more comfortable cooking like that then i'll fully transition. been saving a lot of money eating this way too


That's great, I hope you'll do it. I didn't fully transition for a couple of years because I was a bit limited in what foods I could buy. I can order different kinds of food online now, so I became fully vegan right away. It was probably easier for me because I'm not into cooking, I make the most simple things like rice, cook a vegan burger, or put fruits and vegetables in a bowl.


----------



## Chevy396

Arbre said:


> That's great, I hope you'll do it. I didn't fully transition for a couple of years because I was a bit limited in what foods I could buy. I can order different kinds of food online now, so I became fully vegan right away. It was probably easier for me because I'm not into cooking, I make the most simple things like rice, cook a vegan burger, or put fruits and vegetables in a bowl.


This is not life. ;P Good food is life.


----------



## Arbre

finallyclosed said:


> This is not life. ;P Good food is life.


I might be lucky that I'm perfectly fine with eating plain food like that.


----------



## Chevy396

Arbre said:


> I might be lucky that I'm perfectly fine with eating plain food like that.


Yeah, food doesn't help my anxiety much unless it has a little fat in it.


----------



## LonelyLurker

feels said:


> pad thai with tofu


Is the tofu cut up small? It looks good but I must admit I've got that carnivore thing of thinking "put some meat in there and we're talking".

Did you ever eat meat? Did you used to feel like that?



veron said:


> Chocolate lava cake with ice-cream


Is that the type with a runny center?


----------



## feels

LonelyLurker said:


> Is the tofu cut up small? It looks good but I must admit I've got that carnivore thing of thinking "put some meat in there and we're talking".
> 
> Did you ever eat meat? Did you used to feel like that?


yep it's cut up into little strips, i think you can only kinda see some in this pic but most of it's hiding. yep, i still do eat meat, i don't really like fish much or any kinda bird, but i love beef and that's what's hard to get away from right now. i love me some chili and that's the thing i need to find a substitute for is meat in my chili cause i make it a lot and i think that's the main thing that's holding me back from just quitting meat altogether lol. i do put a ton of veggies in my chili but it just needs that extra "umph", ya know? but i'll find something


----------



## Chevy396

feels said:


> yep it's cut up into little strips, i think you can only kinda see some in this pic but most of it's hiding. yep, i still do eat meat, i don't really like fish much or any kinda bird, but i love beef and that's what's hard to get away from right now. i love me some chili and that's the thing i need to find a substitute for is meat in my chili cause i make it a lot and i think that's the main thing that's holding me back from just quitting meat altogether lol. i do put a ton of veggies in my chili but it just needs that extra "umph", ya know? but i'll find something


If you're interested in making a healthy compromise, I have experimented with using 50/50 ground bison and ground up tofu. It wasn't bad. Something like chili should be good with it.


----------



## veron

LonelyLurker said:


> Is that the type with a runny center?


Yep


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> Yep


Yet no Runny center picture. :frown2:


----------



## veron

LonelyLurker said:


> Yet no Runny center picture. :frown2:


Nope :b


----------



## feels

This is my chili that my boyfriend says isn't "real" chili lol. I don't put tomato sauce, just red bell peps, yellow onion, jalapenos, corn, ground beef, canned diced tomatoes, kidney beans, black beans, cumin, chili flakes, salt, and chili powder. HAS to be over corn bread lol. and some cheese and avocado on top. Is this fake chili??


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Sod what he says. lol It looks and sounds good. 

I don't get cornbread though. 

It should be called corn cake, and it sucks as well.


----------



## SofaKing

feels said:


> This is my chili that my boyfriend says isn't "real" chili lol. I don't put tomato sauce, just red bell peps, yellow onion, jalapenos, corn, ground beef, canned diced tomatoes, kidney beans, black beans, cumin, chili flakes, salt, and chili powder. HAS to be over corn bread lol. and some cheese and avocado on top. Is this fake chili??


Chili purists say it's only meat and spices (can include aromatics like onion, garlic, peppers, etc.)

No beans, though.


----------



## feels

Pete Beale said:


> Sod what he says. lol It looks and sounds good.
> 
> I don't get cornbread though.
> 
> It should be called corn cake, and it sucks as well.


hell yeah thanks dude! lol cornbread is my **** though! best bread in my opinion lol. some people don't like how dry it is but that's why i put like chili over it cause it just absorbs all the goodness and ooohhh :mushy



SofaKing said:


> Chili purists say it's only meat and spices (can include aromatics like onion, garlic, peppers, etc.)
> 
> No beans, though.


well screw the purist lol :wife yeah that just don't sound as fun to me but i'm sure some people are really talented with using spices and can elevate that **** like crazy. i only have like 10 spices in my cabinet that i know how to use so i rely on just adding a bunch of other junk


----------



## Overdrive

HiddenFathoms said:


>


sexy


----------



## veron

This thread cannot die!!!

Recently:


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> This thread cannot die!!!
> 
> Recently:


You didn't say what it was. :serious:

Haven't really been in the cooking mood for a little while but here's a couple of things I've made recently.

*Baked macaroni cheese*










*
Baguette w/homemade bolognase (beef, finely chopped bacon & split red lentils approx. 3:2:1 ratio), grated cheese and cracked black pepper*










Hope everyone has a good weekend.:smile2:


----------



## feels

LonelyLurker said:


> You didn't say what it was. :serious:
> 
> Haven't really been in the cooking mood for a little while but here's a couple of things I've made recently.
> 
> *Baked macaroni cheese*


fuuuuucccc hit me up with some leftovers


----------



## LonelyLurker

feels said:


> fuuuuucccc hit me up with some leftovers


Ah, cheese is your weakness. :laugh:


----------



## veron

LonelyLurker said:


> You didn't say what it was. :serious:
> 
> Haven't really been in the cooking mood for a little while but here's a couple of things I've made recently.


It's chicken in a buttermilk and mustard sauce, topped with parsley.

Both of your dishes look delicious. I've been wanting to make macaroni and cheese for a while, but cheddar is really expensive over here, one of the reasons that's been stopping me, lol.


----------



## Skygrinder

Damn guys. You're killing me. xD


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> It's chicken in a buttermilk and mustard sauce, topped with parsley.
> 
> Both of your dishes look delicious. I've been wanting to make macaroni and cheese for a while, but cheddar is really expensive over here, one of the reasons that's been stopping me, lol.


Sounds good.

Expensive cheddar. :O

I believe I speak for all the English when I suggest you find somewhere better to live. :laugh:


----------



## veron

Pesto spaghetti


----------



## LonelyLurker

Skygrinder said:


> Damn guys. You're killing me. xD


I recently saw you mention your food situation so this post took on a bit more meaning, if we lived in the same place I'd save some for you (the first taste is always free ).



veron said:


> Pesto spaghetti


How does one prepare pesto spaghetti? :smile2:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I hope you made that pesto from scratch. 

It needs a bit more olive oil by the looks of it.

It's nice with whole pine nuts as well.

I like it with bow tie pasta and whole pine nuts.


----------



## ToeSnails

Slices of colour, with cheesy tubes, and a no-longer-flying bird. Oh, and a glass of milk.


----------



## Chevy396

ToeSnails said:


> Slices of colour, with cheesy tubes, and a no-longer-flying bird. Oh, and a glass of milk.


That looks really good. I have never heard mac n cheese called cheesy tubes though. :smile2:


----------



## LonelyLurker

ToeSnails said:


> Slices of colour, with cheesy tubes, and a no-longer-flying bird. Oh, and a glass of milk.


Looks good, strong milk glass game (mental note: must purchase milk chalice for future pics). :smile2:


----------



## veron

LonelyLurker said:


> How does one prepare pesto spaghetti? :smile2:


Google it  It's not complicated, usually some sort of green leafy vegetable combined with some sort of nut, parmesan, and olive oil, all mixed together in a blender. I made the mistake of using chestnuts (I got the recipe online), but it's not really the best choice here. I'll try using different ingredients if I make it again.



Pete Beale said:


> I hope you made that pesto from scratch.
> 
> It needs a bit more olive oil by the looks of it.
> 
> It's nice with whole pine nuts as well.
> 
> I like it with bow tie pasta and whole pine nuts.


Your hopes have come true. Yes, I made it from scratch 

I don't think it needs more olive oil... I added quite a lot I think, and I don't find the idea of oily pasta appetizing :/ I don't think I've ever had pine nuts. It would be interesting to try.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

veron said:


> Google it  It's not complicated, usually some sort of green leafy vegetable combined with some sort of nut, parmesan, and olive oil, all mixed together in a blender. I made the mistake of using chestnuts (I got the recipe online), but it's not really the best choice here. I'll try using different ingredients if I make it again.
> 
> Your hopes have come true. Yes, I made it from scratch
> 
> I don't think it needs more olive oil... I added quite a lot I think, and I don't find the idea of oily pasta appetizing :/ I don't think I've ever had pine nuts. It would be interesting to try.


Oh I like it oily, as it can get a bit dry and stodgy without enough oil.

Pine nuts are one of the main ingredients in pesto, so you gotta have em.

They're a but expensive though if you're doing your own.


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> Google it  It's not complicated, usually some sort of green leafy vegetable combined with some sort of nut, parmesan, and olive oil, all mixed together in a blender. I made the mistake of using chestnuts (I got the recipe online), but it's not really the best choice here. I'll try using different ingredients if I make it again.


I was expecting "You mix pesto into spaghetti". :laugh:

I don't think I've ever had pesto, maybe on a pizza or something but never as the main flavour. I might have to make some at some point, might use some conkers for a special British touch.

Actually, I should probably know what it's supposed to taste like first, any shop bought recommendations @Pete Beale ?


----------



## SofaKing

Chicken, broccoli, spinach stir fry.

Still working on sauces.


----------



## LonelyLurker

SofaKing said:


> Chicken, broccoli, spinach stir fry.
> 
> Still working on sauces.


What did you have it with (or are you low carb)?


----------



## SofaKing

LonelyLurker said:


> What did you have it with (or are you low carb)?


Low carb or lazy...take your pick.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

LonelyLurker said:


> I was expecting "You mix pesto into spaghetti". :laugh:
> 
> I don't think I've ever had pesto, maybe on a pizza or something but never as the main flavour. I might have to make some at some point, might use some conkers for a special British touch.
> 
> Actually, I should probably know what it's supposed to taste like first, any shop bought recommendations @Pete Beale ?


I've only tried Sacla and Sainsburys pre made ones.

The best ones will have pine nuts in. I think some of them use cashews instead of pine nuts and dried herbs which don't taste as nice.



SofaKing said:


> Chicken, broccoli, spinach stir fry.
> 
> Still working on sauces.


A bit of garlic, sesame oil, soy sauce and five spice is all you need in that.


----------



## SofaKing

Pete Beale said:


> I've only tried Sacla and Sainsburys pre made ones.
> 
> The best ones will have pine nuts in. I think some of them use cashews instead of pine nuts and dried herbs which don't taste as nice.
> 
> A bit of garlic, sesame oil, soy sauce and five spice is all you need in that.


I had soy, ginger, garlic, Thai chili garlic, sugar and sesame. Thickened with cornstarch slurry.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SofaKing said:


> I had soy, ginger, garlic, Thai chili garlic, sugar and sesame. Thickened with cornstarch slurry.


Not a fan of ginger tbh. Prefer it in sweet things.

It's one of the classic things I leave out. And spring onion. Not a fan of those either.

Find both can be over powering and I can taste spring onion for a couple of days later, no matter how much I brush. lol


----------



## LonelyLurker

SofaKing said:


> Low carb or lazy...take your pick.


:smile2:



Pete Beale said:


> I've only tried Sacla and Sainsburys pre made ones.
> 
> The best ones will have pine nuts in. I think some of them use cashews instead of pine nuts and dried herbs which don't taste as nice.
> 
> A bit of garlic, sesame oil, soy sauce and five spice is all you need in that.


I'll have to pick one up, so why aren't you sharing pics Pete? You sound like you might be a bit handy in the kitchen.


----------



## twistix

veron said:


> Pesto spaghetti


I need this



SofaKing said:


> Chicken, broccoli, spinach stir fry.
> 
> Still working on sauces.


I need this too (except I don't eat chicken)


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

LonelyLurker said:


> :smile2:
> 
> I'll have to pick one up, so why aren't you sharing pics Pete? You sound like you might be a bit handy in the kitchen.


I don't cook much from scratch tbh.


----------



## SofaKing

twistix said:


> I need this
> 
> I need this too (except I don't eat chicken)


Well pressed extra firm tofu, seitan, tempe, etc., would all work too!


----------



## twistix

SofaKing said:


> Well pressed extra firm tofu, seitan, tempe, etc., would all work too!


:wink2: nice!


----------



## SofaKing

twistix said:


> :wink2: nice!


I keep tofu in the freezer since it's supposed to help concentrate the water so it's extra meaty once thawed and pressed.

Slice, marinate, pan grill, and add to anything.


----------



## LonelyLurker

Pete Beale said:


> I don't cook much from scratch tbh.


That's fair enough, you should put your recipes into practice every now and again, you might enjoy it.


----------



## Chevy396

SofaKing said:


> I keep tofu in the freezer since it's supposed to help concentrate the water so it's extra meaty once thawed and pressed.
> 
> Slice, marinate, pan grill, and add to anything.


Interesting. I've never tried that since it says not to freeze it on the package. How does it make it more meaty?


----------



## SofaKing

solutionx said:


> Interesting. I've never tried that since it says not to freeze it on the package. How does it make it more meaty?


 I will probably do the science injustice, but something to do with the freezing of the water creating crystals drawing more inner moisture from the tofu. When it defrosts, it releases more moisture than if it was just straight from room temperature.


----------



## veron

Pasta again... with sausage and arugula. This was delicious, will definitely make again


----------



## funnynihilist

veron said:


> Pasta again... with sausage and arugula. This was delicious, will definitely make again


I'd like a noodle pleez


----------



## SofaKing

Broccoli cheese soup garnished with feta and croutons.


----------



## Chevy396

SofaKing said:


> I will probably do the science injustice, but something to do with the freezing of the water creating crystals drawing more inner moisture from the tofu. When it defrosts, it releases more moisture than if it was just straight from room temperature.


Oh right, like it does with anything else, like pizza sauce. After I freeze it then thaw it I will have to drain a bunch of water from it.


----------



## Chevy396

Sirloin steak and caramelized sweet onions, both cooked in Irish butter. Baked potato is in the oven.


----------



## LonelyLurker

solutionx said:


> Sirloin steak and caramelized sweet onions, both cooked in Irish butter. Baked potato is in the oven.


Looks good.

Here are some pics I can share.

Fried breadfruit, fried plantain, mac and cheese, potato salad, lamb, cucumber and tomato (Maybe a week or two ago)










Hardough Bread (Had this with triple smoked gammon for Christmas breakfast)










Pulled pork, Cheddar and Tabasco pinwheels and Nutella and rum and raisin mincemeat pinwheels (Finger food for guests)










Turkey (Had this cooked down in gravy made with the stock)










Roast Pork (Had this cooked down in BBQ gravy also using the stock)










Aaaaaand...

Homemade fruitcake (my interpretation of Jamaican style fruitcake, good flavour, not so rich and much less dense) and homemade rum cream (made with Jamaican white rum)


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Someones been busy. :O


----------



## weallfight

Can't judge the taste but the pictures look really good :smile2: Looks like you know what you're doing! Are you a chef? Where did you learn to cook?
The pinwheels look soooo good!


LonelyLurker said:


> Homemade fruitcake (my interpretation of Jamaican style fruitcake, good flavour, not so rich and much less dense) and homemade rum cream (made with Jamaican white rum)


:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## LonelyLurker

Pete Beale said:


> Someones been busy. :O


Indeed, I slept for literally half the day today after I'd already woken up for the first time.



weallfight said:


> Can't judge the taste but the pictures look really good :smile2: Looks like you know what you're doing! Are you a chef? Where did you learn to cook?
> The pinwheels look soooo good!
> 
> :clap:clap:clap:clap


Why thank you. 

Long story short, I used to be out of shape (many years ago now), realised I'd have to start cooking for myself more, taught myself how to do it properly (as I used to be rubbish and didn't like eating bad food) and here we are now.

It tasted pretty good too. :smile2:


----------



## weallfight

LonelyLurker said:


> Long story short, I used to be out of shape (many years ago now), realised I'd have to start cooking for myself more, taught myself how to do it properly (as I used to be rubbish and didn't like eating bad food) and here we are now.


Good stuff! Do you cook by instinct or follow recipes?


----------



## LonelyLurker

weallfight said:


> Good stuff! Do you cook by instinct or follow recipes?


A bit of both.

I tend to look at multiple recipes break down why each step is what it is (pretty much how I look at everything) and try to "understand" the recipe. Then I'll experiment, make changes as necessary (depending on successes and failures) and try to make the reality match the execution I have in my head.


----------



## weallfight

LonelyLurker said:


> A bit of both.
> 
> I tend to look at multiple recipes break down why each step is what it is (pretty much how I look at everything) and try to "understand" the recipe. Then I'll experiment, make changes as necessary (depending on successes and failures) and try to make the reality match the execution I have in my head.


I see. 
Experimenting is fun! So cool, to try your own variation and come out with your (somewhat)'own' dish. Takes a lot of trial and error though, especially for someone thats new to cooking :grin2:


----------



## rabidfoxes

Christmas meal! (cooked jointly with my partner). This is the first year where we veered away from the traditional Christmas dinner and I'm pleased with the results.

In picture:
1. Roasted brussels sprouts with soy sauce and lots of garlic
2. Cheese board
3. A sort of vegetable/lentil bake with rosemary crumb topping
4. Baked camembert with thyme and garlic
5. Cranberry sauce (my favourite part)
6. Christmas pudding trifle

Left out:
1. Side of salmon that I cured with Pernod, dill and fennel seed
2. Crackers

All consumed while watching Trading Places and Beverly Hills Cop. Of course.


----------



## LonelyLurker

weallfight said:


> I see.
> Experimenting is fun! So cool, to try your own variation and come out with your (somewhat)'own' dish. Takes a lot of trial and error though, especially for someone thats new to cooking :grin2:


That's true, I started with little things I was making all the time, nothing special. Over time you pick up little tips, tricks, flavours that work etc. and you start to realise that something that worked with recipe x might also work on recipe y.

Plus, I've always believed in my potential to do something well if I make the effort so even if someone had a long-standing recipe I'm probably going to think "I could do it better". It's not always true of course (might not even be true most of the time ) but it means I'm not afraid to break tradition and try it "my" way.

Do you do any cooking?


----------



## LonelyLurker

rabidfoxes said:


> Christmas meal! (cooked jointly with my partner). This is the first year where we veered away from the traditional Christmas dinner and I'm pleased with the results.
> 
> In picture:
> 1. Roasted brussels sprouts with soy sauce and lots of garlic
> 2. Cheese board
> 3. A sort of vegetable/lentil bake with rosemary crumb topping
> 4. Baked camembert with thyme and garlic
> 5. Cranberry sauce (my favourite part)
> 6. Christmas pudding trifle
> 
> Left out:
> 1. Side of salmon that I cured with Pernod, dill and fennel seed
> 2. Crackers
> 
> All consumed while watching Trading Places and Beverly Hills Cop. Of course.


I hope you both had a good time, how did it taste?


----------



## rabidfoxes

Thanks, @LonelyLurker. I think everything turned out fine. At any rate, we had double and triple portions  I used to cook a traditional Christmas dinner, but since I stopped eating meat it just wasn't turning out well - the vegetarian centerpiece is usually a bake/pie of sorts, and it can feel a bit heavy when paired with roast potatoes and parsnips.


----------



## LonelyLurker

rabidfoxes said:


> Thanks, @LonelyLurker. I think everything turned out fine. At any rate, we had double and triple portions  I used to cook a traditional Christmas dinner, but since I stopped eating meat it just wasn't turning out well - the vegetarian centerpiece is usually a bake/pie of sorts, and it can feel a bit heavy when paired with roast potatoes and parsnips.


Glad it went well, hope you have a good new year too.


----------



## That Random Guy

*!*



veron said:


> Pesto spaghetti


My mother makes this dish on occasion and it's a custom to add in a spoonful of tuna that's been drenched in lime juice along with diced up red onions. It's usually just put on top of the noodles once on the plate.

I think depending on where you get this in South America, you may even get potatoes with a special sauce or steak with eggs. The tuna always seem the right way to get it though. :grin2:


----------



## veron

solutionx said:


> Sirloin steak and caramelized sweet onions, both cooked in Irish butter. Baked potato is in the oven.


That meat looks tender. I never quite understood the science of raw meat and fish. A long time ago, back in high school, I remember a teacher telling us that we should always make sure our beef is very well cooked, because of E. coli. And then apparently, I learned that raw beef is actually a culinary "thing." I don't know what meat is OK to leave a little raw, and what needs to be cooked thoroughly. If I attempted to make a rare steak myself, I'd probably end up poisoning myself. So yeah, I think I'll just admire food like this from afar.



That Random Guy said:


> I think depending on where you get this in South America, you may even get potatoes with a special sauce or steak with eggs. The tuna always seem the right way to get it though. :grin2:


South America? What does it have to do with anything?  Or are you mentioning it because you're in South America?


----------



## weallfight

LonelyLurker said:


> That's true, I started with little things I was making all the time, nothing special. Over time you pick up little tips, tricks, flavours that work etc. and you start to realise that something that worked with recipe x might also work on recipe y.
> 
> Plus, I've always believed in my potential to do something well if I make the effort so even if someone had a long-standing recipe I'm probably going to think "I could do it better". It's not always true of course (might not even be true most of the time ) but it means I'm not afraid to break tradition and try it "my" way.


Totally agree.
That's a good mindset to have!



LonelyLurker said:


> Do you do any cooking?


Yes, but I would consider myself a beginner still, always trying my best to get better tho. I find my budget the limiting factor right now since its not cheap to buy good quality ingredients, especially vegetables and herbs:frown2:


----------



## weallfight

rabidfoxes said:


> Christmas meal! (cooked jointly with my partner). This is the first year where we veered away from the traditional Christmas dinner and I'm pleased with the results.
> 
> In picture:
> 1. Roasted brussels sprouts with soy sauce and lots of garlic
> 2. Cheese board
> 3. A sort of vegetable/lentil bake with rosemary crumb topping
> 4. Baked camembert with thyme and garlic
> 5. Cranberry sauce (my favourite part)
> 6. Christmas pudding trifle
> 
> Left out:
> 1. Side of salmon that I cured with Pernod, dill and fennel seed
> 2. Crackers
> 
> All consumed while watching Trading Places and Beverly Hills Cop. Of course.


Great christmas dinner! Gotta love lentils! Sooo versatile and delicious!
Beverly Hills Cops is the best! :grin2: Love the main theme :laugh:


----------



## rabidfoxes

@LonelyLurker > Thanks! Hope we both have a good NYE. I don't know about you, but I'm not cooking  @weallfight > Cheers! Beverly Hills Cop is my childhood movie, so thought it would work for Christmas. Eddy Murphy is awesome.


----------



## SofaKing

I prepared a Jim Beam Vanilla Bourbon as a prepartying for a office happy hour.

No cooking...easy to clean up after.


----------



## LonelyLurker

weallfight said:


> Yes, but I would consider myself a beginner still, always trying my best to get better tho. I find my budget the limiting factor right now since its not cheap to buy good quality ingredients, especially vegetables and herbs:frown2:


I know what you mean, I have budgetary constraints also, makes it a bit more stressful as you can't really afford to completely mess up and if you fail you might not be able to try again for a while.

Feel free to post any pictures if you ever take any.



rabidfoxes said:


> @LonelyLurker > Thanks! Hope we both have a good NYE. I don't know about you, but I'm not cooking


Thanks.

If I can help it there will be no cooking.:smile2:


----------



## That Random Guy

*!*



veron said:


> South America? What does it have to do with anything?  Or are you mentioning it because you're in South America?


Simply mentioning it 'cause I know about it. Wasn't saying anything was wrong; just pointing out how I'm used to it.


----------



## LonelyLurker

Had these.










So I made this (Banana bread soaked in the left over soaking liquid from the Christmas fruit cake)










Made this for lunch today, trying to get back to more healthy eating habits after a recent rough patch.

Pesto macaroni (completely original idea, not at all inspired by anyone else ), turkey and sprouts.


----------



## ShadowOne

LonelyLurker said:


> Had these.


aw. theyre spooning

and you murdered them

but it does look delicious


----------



## LonelyLurker

ShadowOne said:


> aw. theyre spooning
> 
> and you murdered them
> 
> but it does look delicious


It's like the famous quote, "If love must die at least savour its flavour". :laugh:

And thanks.


----------



## veron

LonelyLurker said:


> Pesto macaroni (completely original idea, not at all inspired by anyone else ), turkey and sprouts.


You made it!  Was it good?


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> You made it!  Was it good?


It was, it would be better with spaghetti but I'm trying to use up some macaroni first. Pesto would be good in sandwiches I think, or maybe pizza.


----------



## veron

Savoy cabbage roll (yes, my rolling skills need work, lol)


----------



## Chevy396

veron said:


> That meat looks tender. I never quite understood the science of raw meat and fish. A long time ago, back in high school, I remember a teacher telling us that we should always make sure our beef is very well cooked, because of E. coli. And then apparently, I learned that raw beef is actually a culinary "thing." I don't know what meat is OK to leave a little raw, and what needs to be cooked thoroughly. If I attempted to make a rare steak myself, I'd probably end up poisoning myself. So yeah, I think I'll just admire food like this from afar.


It's not raw. It was cooked to probably medium/medium rare. Completely safe.


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> Savoy cabbage roll (yes, my rolling skills need work, lol)


What's in it, smaller and smaller cabbage leaves Russian doll style?


----------



## veron

solutionx said:


> It's not raw. It was cooked to probably medium/medium rare. Completely safe.


Ah, I might not have used the right word. By "raw," I meant not cooked all the way. Yeah, I can see it's not raw meat, lol.



LonelyLurker said:


> What's in it, smaller and smaller cabbage leaves Russian doll style?


No, why would you think that? :lol It's pretty much the same filling I use for stuffed peppers - ground meat, onions, carrots, egg. But I forgot to add rice :rain Next time, I'll probably omit the tomato juice too, it just doesn't seem necessary here.


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> No, why would you think that? :lol It's pretty much the same filling I use for stuffed peppers - ground meat, onions, carrots, egg. But I forgot to add rice :rain Next time, I'll probably omit the tomato juice too, it just doesn't seem necessary here.


Just struck me as the most disappointing version I could think of .

Cabbage surprise, what's the surprise? Cabbage. 

Sounds good though, I think I had something similar in Cyprus (with rice though).


----------



## SofaKing

veron said:


> Savoy cabbage roll (yes, my rolling skills need work, lol)


Looks incredible. Like a fine dining restaurant dish.


----------



## SplendidBob

A bounty of locally harvested feuilles de salade, potatoes hand dug by British workers, covered in an ocean of 30% reduced fat microwave atomically deconstructed cheddar and a sprinkling of artisan low fat meat tubules.


----------



## LonelyLurker

splendidbob said:


> A bounty of locally harvested feuilles de salade, potatoes hand dug by British workers, covered in an ocean of 30% reduced fat microwave atomically deconstructed cheddar and a sprinkling of artisan low fat meat tubules.


Too much salad. :laugh:


----------



## SplendidBob

LonelyLurker said:


> Too much salad. :laugh:


I even left a piece.


----------



## That Random Guy

*!*



splendidbob said:


> A bounty of locally harvested feuilles de salade, potatoes hand dug by British workers, covered in an ocean of 30% reduced fat microwave atomically deconstructed cheddar and a sprinkling of artisan low fat meat tubules.


Those potatoes look good. My family is known to prepare a sauce and boil some potatoes to eat with. It's more like a snack for lunch than anything. I believe queso fresco is used for the sauce.


----------



## veron

SofaKing said:


> Looks incredible. Like a fine dining restaurant dish.


Oh my, thank you. You're too kind 



splendidbob said:


> A bounty of locally harvested feuilles de salade, potatoes hand dug by British workers, covered in an ocean of 30% reduced fat microwave atomically deconstructed cheddar and a sprinkling of artisan low fat meat tubules.


This piece of lettuce seems to have dropped into the plate by accident 

I tried out some spinach pasta, tossed it with a cream, garlic, and lemon sauce, topped it with parsley:


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> I tried out some spinach pasta, tossed it with a cream, garlic, and lemon sauce, topped it with parsley:


On a bit of a pasta kick? How was it?


----------



## veron

Oh, I could never get tired of pasta. It was pretty good 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> Oh, I could never get tired of pasta. It was pretty good
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you like pasta you should visit England at least once in your life, are you familiar with spaghetti hoops perchance?


----------



## veron

^Can't say I am... I've been wanting to visit London for the museums, but it never occurred to me as a culinary destination, lol


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> ^Can't say I am... I've been wanting to visit London for the museums, but it never occurred to me as a culinary destination, lol


We, do have a lot of them, it's one of those things where I used to work fairly close to a few, I believe entry is even free for many (or at least it's cheap) and yet I never actually went in, though I did consider it.

Well if you ever visit I'm sure @splendidbob would agree that gala pie would be a good partner to some spaghetti hoops, perhaps pair it with '96 ('97 at a stretch) Ribena (non-corked of course).

So there you are, another one for the bucket list.


----------



## veron

Savoy cabbage cake


----------



## Chevy396

veron said:


> Savoy cabbage cake


That's interesting. Not a fan of cabbage myself, but never heard of cabbage cake. What country is it native to?


----------



## ravens




----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> Savoy cabbage cake


What's in it, other than cabbage?


----------



## LonelyLurker

ravens said:


>


What filling did you go with?


----------



## veron

solutionx said:


> That's interesting. Not a fan of cabbage myself, but never heard of cabbage cake. What country is it native to?





LonelyLurker said:


> What's in it, other than cabbage?


Apparently it's Colombian. Here's the recipe I used: https://www.mycolombianrecipes.com/torta-de-repollo-colombian-style-cabbage-cake


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> Apparently it's Colombian. Here's the recipe I used: https://www.mycolombianrecipes.com/torta-de-repollo-colombian-style-cabbage-cake


OK, looks like a frittata with cabbage in it. Your verdict was...?


----------



## veron

Hmm, it was OK. Maybe a bit heavy, because of all the cheese that went into it. After 2-3 slices, I got a bit of a stomach ache, lol


----------



## ravens

LonelyLurker said:


> What filling did you go with?


Ground pork and taco seasoning mix with cheese, lettuce, tomatoes, and hot taco sauce.


----------



## LonelyLurker

ravens said:


> Ground pork and taco seasoning mix with cheese, lettuce, tomatoes, and hot taco sauce.


Sounds tasty.


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> Hmm, it was OK. Maybe a bit heavy, because of all the cheese that went into it. After 2-3 slices, I got a bit of a stomach ache, lol


Cabbage you say? Stomach ache you say? Better leave that there. :laugh:


----------



## ravens

LonelyLurker said:


> Sounds tasty.


Yeah it was.


----------



## veron

LonelyLurker said:


> Cabbage you say? Stomach ache you say? Better leave that there. :laugh:


Ok. I'll leave you to your imagination 

---

Tried out Hainanese chicken rice


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> Ok. I'll leave you to your imagination
> 
> ---
> 
> Tried out Hainanese chicken rice


Another one I've never heard of, how do you find these recipes? Family background? Stumble across them? Delivered to you through dreams?


----------



## veron

No, I do not have a Colombian-Chinese background  I usually find recipes on the internet... its vast waters...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Veggie fried rice with a carrot & celery


----------



## Chevy396

Canadian Brotha said:


> Veggie fried rice with a carrot & celery


Damn son, you really like your vegetables.  Why didn't you cut them up and add them to the rice though?


----------



## LonelyLurker

Ah, I see the thread has been revived. :smile2:

Let's see what I've got to share.

*Sweet potato, bolognese, Cheddar and tomato*










*Baked "fried" chicken, rosemary mashed potato and sweetcorn*










*Green banana, plantain and cornmeal porridge*










*Chicken, roast potatoes and salad*


----------



## Chevy396

^ That is making me really hungry. Luckily I'm going to Costco right now. I like oven "fried" chicken. All those flavors sound great together.


----------



## LonelyLurker

solutionx said:


> ^ That is making me really hungry. Luckily I'm going to Costco right now. I like oven "fried" chicken. All those flavors sound great together.


Treat yourself, take pictures (of the food). :laugh:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

solutionx said:


> Damn son, you really like your vegetables.  Why didn't you cut them up and add them to the rice though?


 I wouldn't say I'm the biggest on veggies but this time I went full veggie which is rare, lol. And there is some celery in the fried rice but I didn't want to pack it all in plus I was starving & just put the rice on the plate literally once it was edible rather than letting it simmer a bit longer to add in more


----------



## Chevy396

Finally found me lucky charms!


----------



## LonelyLurker

solutionx said:


> Finally found me lucky charms!


You "accidentally" left a couple of items on the table before you took the picture. :laugh:


----------



## veron

Good work all. 
@LonelyLurker Hah, I just made bolognaise sauce the other day, had it for leftovers today. How long do you cook it? I've had sources tell me that it needs to simmer on the stove for times as varied as 1/2 hour to 4 hours. I tried cooking it for both longer and shorter times, and I can't say I taste much of a difference.


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> Good work all.
> @LonelyLurker Hah, I just made bolognaise sauce the other day, had it for leftovers today. How long do you cook it? I've had sources tell me that it needs to simmer on the stove for times as varied as 1/2 hour to 4 hours. I tried cooking it for both longer and shorter times, and I can't say I taste much of a difference.


2 - 2.5 hours usually, seems to intensify the depth of flavour but you can make a decent one in a shorter time too. The result is what matters though, if you can't tell the difference you might as well save your time.


----------



## Chevy396

LonelyLurker said:


> You "accidentally" left a couple of items on the table before you took the picture. :laugh:


My other lucky charms.  Have to keep that stuff on you all the time if you're black Irish.


----------



## LonelyLurker

solutionx said:


> My other lucky charms.  Have to keep that stuff on you all the time if you're black Irish.


True, true. :laugh:


----------



## ravens

Stuffed cabbage rolls.


----------



## Chevy396

Salmon Sushi & Jerky (Soy Sauce, Lemon Juice And Vodka)


----------



## veron

ravens said:


> Stuffed cabbage rolls.


You're copying me again :b

--

I had to try this, lol


----------



## ravens

veron said:


> You're copying me again :b


Wouldn't have thought about making them. I haven't made them in years.


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> You're copying me again :b
> 
> --
> 
> I had to try this, lol


Are those apricot pastries or fried eggs you *definitely* shouldn't eat? :laugh:


----------



## veron

LonelyLurker said:


> Are those apricot pastries or fried eggs you *definitely* shouldn't eat? :laugh:


Is it really that hard to tell? My photography then needs a lot of work... Or, you need glasses :b They're eggs. Any why shouldn't I eat them??


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> Is it really that hard to tell? My photography then needs a lot of work... Or, you need glasses :b They're eggs. Any why shouldn't I eat them??


Hmm, I think someone's messing with old Lonely. :laugh:


----------



## LonelyLurker

Here's some more for you, I've heard we may have to stay in the kitchen soon. 

*Goat ribs and tomato bulgar pilaf*










*Ham Omelette, fried boiled dumplings and green banana and avocado*










*Korean style twice-fried chicken (half tossed in a BBQ butter sauce), boiled dumpling, green banana, plantain and tomato*










Hopefully everyone is still eating food in order to sustain life.


----------



## veron

LonelyLurker said:


> Here's some more for you, I've heard we may have to stay in the kitchen soon.


Good work! And you definitely have a unique sense of food styling. Very "symmetrical," lol.

I made cabbage rolls again, so that's what I'll be eating these days. No point in posting them here again.


----------



## Rhythmbat

you are all making me really hungry!


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> Good work! And you definitely have a unique sense of food styling. Very "symmetrical," lol.
> 
> I made cabbage rolls again, so that's what I'll be eating these days. No point in posting them here again.


Why thank you.

I hope it's not too forward of me to say that your pictures have always shown the food in question, and I've always appreciated that quality. 

Seriously though, I just seem to be like that with the whole plating thing. It doesn't upset me if it's just thrown on the plate or anything, but if I'm doing it it just feels wrong, I've always been a "if I can be bothered to do it I'll do it properly" kind of person.



Rhythmbat said:


> you are all making me really hungry!


Whatever you make next, make it pretty, take a picture. :smile2:


----------



## Chevy396

LonelyLurker said:


> Here's some more for you, I've heard we may have to stay in the kitchen soon.
> 
> *Goat ribs and tomato bulgar pilaf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ham Omelette, fried boiled dumplings and green banana and avocado*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Korean style twice-fried chicken (half tossed in a BBQ butter sauce), boiled dumpling, green banana, plantain and tomato*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully everyone is still eating food in order to sustain life.


So how did the goat taste? I've never had it before.

The banana was an interesting choice.


----------



## Nick Attwell

Brekkers


----------



## LonelyLurker

solutionx said:


> So how did the goat taste? I've never had it before.
> 
> The banana was an interesting choice.


Goat tasted good but you have to know how to cook it or it'll be tough, first time I tried the ribs (I'll stick with pork I think) but I've made curry goat plenty of times.

Yam, green banana, plantain and dumplings are all very common in Jamaica (which is my background), we only have it once a week and it happened to be that day.


----------



## veron

^Hah, when I saw the green banana, I remembered having green banana chips in Cuba. Incredibly, they tasted pretty much like potato chips.


----------



## LonelyLurker

Twocky61 said:


> Brekkers


How long have you been on a diet?


----------



## Chevy396

LonelyLurker said:


> Goat tasted good but you have to know how to cook it or it'll be tough, first time I tried the ribs (I'll stick with pork I think) but I've made curry goat plenty of times.
> 
> Yam, green banana, plantain and dumplings are all very common in Jamaica (which is my background), we only have it once a week and it happened to be that day.


I think goats are a little too cute to enjoy eating. I ate lamb once and felt kind of guilty afterwards.


----------



## Nick Attwell

LonelyLurker said:


> How long have you been on a diet?


Don't believe in diets


----------



## veron

TSUBASA said:


> I think goats are a little too cute to enjoy eating. I ate lamb once and felt kind of guilty afterwards.


Oh, I didn't know you were the sensitive type 

------

Roast chicken and potatoes, greek style.


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> Oh, I didn't know you were the sensitive type
> 
> ------
> 
> Roast chicken and potatoes, greek style.


Garlic, rosemary?


----------



## veron

LonelyLurker said:


> Garlic, rosemary?


Yes, and yes!


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> Yes, and yes!


----------



## ravens




----------



## LonelyLurker

ravens said:


>


What's the filling?


----------



## ravens

LonelyLurker said:


> What's the filling?


Ground pork, rice, corn, diced tomatoes, and some salsa that I made. It wasn't that hot so I chopped up another jalapeno and put it on the tortillas.


----------



## LonelyLurker

Here are a few new ones.

*Rosemary and Stilton mash, beef sausages, sautéed onions and onion gravy (the gravy is in a well under the sausages)*










*Homemade jerk turkey burger*










*Fry up*










*Sriracha macaroni cheese*










*Chicken, Sriracha macaroni cheese, roast potatoes, broccoli and potato salad*










*Chocolate mint Irish cream cupcakes w/ mascarpone, pistachio and raspberry coulis ice cream*


----------



## LonelyLurker

ravens said:


> Ground pork, rice, corn, diced tomatoes, and some salsa that I made. It wasn't that hot so I chopped up another jalapeno and put it on the tortillas.


Sounds good.


----------



## veron

Oh wow *salivating.* All the recent dishes look good.


----------



## ravens




----------



## veron

The older I get, the greener the pasta


----------



## birddookie

@Crisigv @iAmCodeMonkey

Thanks crisigv for telling me about this Canadian dish, and iamcodemonkey for the tips on how to put the cheese curds on.

It is delicious and it's called poutine. I didn't have a deep fryer, so I had issues frying the gold potatoes.

How do y'all get the big pics up?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

birddookie said:


> @*Crisigv* @*iAmCodeMonkey*
> 
> Thanks crisigv for telling me about this Canadian dish, and iamcodemonkey for the tips on how to put the cheese curds on.
> 
> It is delicious and it's called poutine. I didn't have a deep fryer, so I had issues frying the gold potatoes.
> 
> How do y'all get the big pics up?


Very good attempt!

To get larger images on here, host the image at another site such as Imgur.com


----------



## BAH




----------



## birddookie

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Very good attempt!
> 
> To get larger images on here, host the image at another site such as Imgur.com


Thanks,

I think I should've cut them 1/2 instead of the called for 1/4 inch. A deep Fryer is 2x as hot as my stove, so they would cook a lot quicker and not have time to fall a part like they did. I actually like my fries a little crispy though. :grin2:


----------



## Sliusarek

It's always those 2 inches that change the course, eh?


----------



## veron

Fries, deep fried pork brains, and lettuce salad


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> Fries, deep fried pork brains, and lettuce salad


Any thoughts?

Get it? :laugh:


----------



## LonelyLurker

OK, let's see what I've got since the last time.

*Deluxe Jerk Turkey Burger* (From bottom to top - mayo, lettuce, bacon, jerk turkey burger, cheese, pork loin, tomato, mustard)










*Spaghetti Bolognese w/ Basil and grated cheese*










*Homemade Hardough Bread* (For Easter)










*Homemade Easter Stout Bun*










*Salt fish* (Some may know it as Bacalao)










*Salt fish fritters* (For Good Friday)










*Fried dumplings and Festival* (aka "Celebrations" to one person )










*Fried Breadfruit, Festival, Fried Dumpling, Salmon, Coleslaw & Potato Salad*










Happy cooking everyone. :smile2:


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Amon said:


>


You didn't offer me any :bah

@LonelyLurker

:O :O

Those are awesome!


----------



## LonelyLurker

geraltofrivia said:


> @LonelyLurker
> 
> :O :O
> 
> Those are awesome!


Why thank you. :smile2:


----------



## veron

LonelyLurker said:


> Any thoughts?
> 
> Get it? :laugh:


I get it, lol


----------



## twistix

Just took this vegetable pot pie out of the oven. Cannot yet attest for the taste. Will update


----------



## Kilgore Trout

twistix said:


> Just took this vegetable pot pie out of the oven. Cannot yet attest for the taste. Will update


Looks delicious!
And I can attest that anything twistix cooks must taste good. :yes


----------



## twistix

geraltofrivia said:


> Looks delicious!
> And I can attest that anything twistix cooks must taste good. :yes


Thank you!
Update: I think it tastes alright


----------



## gunner21

veron said:


> The older I get, the greener the pasta


What's that made of?


----------



## veron

gunner21 said:


> What's that made of?


The pasta has spinach in it (or so I'm told - it might as well have been food colouring, lol). I sauteed it with some garlic and topped it with parmesan and chopped parsley.


----------



## gunner21

veron said:


> The pasta has spinach in it (or so I'm told - it might as well have been food colouring, lol). I sauteed it with some garlic and topped it with parmesan and chopped parsley.


So it's made from spinach and not wheat? what is this magic?


----------



## veron

gunner21 said:


> So it's made from spinach and not wheat? what is this magic?


I'm pretty sure it has wheat; it probably just has spinach added in the mix


----------



## veron

Finally made something I've been putting off for years... lasagna


----------



## LonelyLurker

veron said:


> Finally made something I've been putting off for years... lasagna


How was it?

Here are some new ones.

*Brown rice, chicken wings, broccoli and avocado*










*Japanese soufflé/fluffy pancakes*










*Sriracha scrambled eggs, bacon, fluffy pancakes and fruit*



















Take care everyone.


----------



## veron

LonelyLurker said:


> How was it?


It was pretty good. I'll try to make it better next time.


----------



## Jessie203

PO-TA-TOES! Boil 'em, mash 'em, stick 'em in a stew! 

Very fattening but nice in the winter. Now that it's warmer again I'm back to making soup with chicken broth, some noodles and mostly veg.


----------



## veron

Cornbread with leeks, tomatoes, scrambled eggs


----------



## Overdrive

veron said:


> It was pretty good. I'll try to make it better next time.







Not enough grease :lol.

Tried the recipe a while ago and it's amazing !.


----------



## Chevy396

Jessie203 said:


> PO-TA-TOES! Boil 'em, mash 'em, stick 'em in a stew!
> 
> Very fattening but nice in the winter. Now that it's warmer again I'm back to making soup with chicken broth, some noodles and mostly veg.


Soup seems like more of a winter food to me.


----------



## veron

Overdrive said:


> Not enough grease :lol.
> 
> Tried the recipe a while ago and it's amazing !.


That guy is quite entertaining, lol. But that lasagna dripping with grease isn't appetizing to me much


----------



## discopotato




----------



## Chevy396

discopotato said:


>


What is it?


----------



## Chevy396

Overdrive said:


> Not enough grease .
> 
> Tried the recipe a while ago and it's amazing !.


Gauranteed to get you laid? Does it have date rape drugs in it?


----------



## discopotato

SolutionX said:


> What is it?


Salmon :b


----------



## Chevy396

discopotato said:


> Salmon :b


Oh, yum. I thought so.


----------



## veron

Cornbread again... this time with meat and vegetables


----------



## Sus y

That's chicha of pineapple shell and rice, not too sure if it's known in other countries (I know its popular in some South American ones), so here I put a video explaining how it's done. Although I add more shell (of two pineapples if I can) and less sugar and this time I put less rice (I added one that was leftover from lunch lol, not the idea but... economizing time and resources is important). Of course, you have to wash it well before cooking, especially if in your country farmers use a bunch of chemicals, and then you do with the pineapple whatever you want, you cut and eat it, a pineapple cake, more juice, whatever.









I shaked the glass before taking the pic, sorry :b


----------



## SofaKing

Sus y said:


> That's chicha of pineapple shell and rice, not too sure if it's known in other countries (I know its popular in some South American ones), so here I put a video explaining how it's done. Although I add more shell (of two pineapples if I can) and less sugar and this time I put less rice (I added one that was leftover from lunch lol, not the idea but... economizing time and resources is important). Of course, you have to wash it well before cooking, especially if in your country farmers use a bunch of chemicals, and then you do with the pineapple whatever you want, you cut and eat it, a pineapple cake, more juice, whatever.


Fascinating...I think it's good to see examples where all of the fruit is being utilized. I never would have considered this.


----------



## Sus y

SofaKing said:


> Fascinating...I think it's good to see examples where all of the fruit is being utilized. I never would have considered this.


You can also do the same with passion fruit (maracuyá or parchita, in my country, is called parchita :b), tho, this one I wouldn't add rice but you can if you want to (and requires about two shells to make a big glass), however, it's a matter of tasting while blending; if you want to make it thick or more light, according your preferences you add more shells. Don't expect those drinks to have a strong flavor as the pure juice, those are soft drinks (in terms of flavors), I like the most the parchita one and I actually like it even more than the parchita juice itself, but maybe that's because I don't deal too well with strong flavors, so this kind of drinks are perfect for me, if you would like them to have a stronger flavor you can add to it a bit of the fruit's juice.

:grin2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> That's chicha of pineapple shell and rice, not too sure if it's known in other countries (I know its popular in some South American ones), so here I put a video explaining how it's done. Although I add more shell (of two pineapples if I can) and less sugar and this time I put less rice (I added one that was leftover from lunch lol, not the idea but... economizing time and resources is important). Of course, you have to wash it well before cooking, especially if in your country farmers use a bunch of chemicals, and then you do with the pineapple whatever you want, you cut and eat it, a pineapple cake, more juice, whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shaked the glass before taking the pic, sorry :b


Sandwiches, drinks, wow. :O


----------



## Edwirdd

i made künefe. traditional turkish dessert. ^^


----------



## Chevy396

Sus y said:


> That's chicha of pineapple shell and rice, not too sure if it's known in other countries (I know its popular in some South American ones), so here I put a video explaining how it's done. Although I add more shell (of two pineapples if I can) and less sugar and this time I put less rice (I added one that was leftover from lunch lol, not the idea but... economizing time and resources is important). Of course, you have to wash it well before cooking, especially if in your country farmers use a bunch of chemicals, and then you do with the pineapple whatever you want, you cut and eat it, a pineapple cake, more juice, whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shaked the glass before taking the pic, sorry :b


That looks great! I wasn't reading all the details, but it looks like pineapple flavored rice milk? Sounds tasty and hydrating.


----------



## Sus y

SolutionX said:


> That looks great! I wasn't reading all the details, but it looks like pineapple flavored rice milk? Sounds tasty and hydrating.


I guess so? I mean, it has rice (as milk) and also pineapple shell (like if it was tea).


----------



## Sus y

ANX1 said:


> Sandwiches, drinks, wow. :O






Edwirdd said:


> i made künefe. traditional turkish dessert. ^^


Looks pretty and tasty! I would like to try so.


----------



## veron

Edwirdd said:


> i made künefe. traditional turkish dessert. ^^


Nice. Now, how about posting how _yours_ turned out?


----------



## Disheveled and Lost

SolutionX said:


> Soup seems like more of a winter food to me.


I actually just had soup tonight, I eat it all year round, but I am rebellious that way =0)


----------



## Disheveled and Lost

SolutionX said:


> Damn son, you really like your vegetables.  Why didn't you cut them up and add them to the rice though?


Yea I would have done the same thing, I wish I ate better hehe


----------



## Disheveled and Lost

SolutionX said:


> ^ That is making me really hungry. Luckily I'm going to Costco right now. I like oven "fried" chicken. All those flavors sound great together.


I am hungry too, my weight fluctuates, I go from eating way too much to just starving myself from one day to the next


----------



## Disheveled and Lost

SolutionX said:


> Finally found me lucky charms!


Hehe I love that pic, classic =0)


----------



## Disheveled and Lost

SolutionX said:


> Salmon Sushi & Jerky (Soy Sauce, Lemon Juice And Vodka)


Is that a hash or weed pipe? No offense but when I quit smoking weed, I actually became MORE relaxed, remember weed kills brain cells and makes you paranoid, that is why I quit, but
if you are happy I am happy =0)


----------



## Disheveled and Lost

SolutionX said:


> That's interesting. Not a fan of cabbage myself, but never heard of cabbage cake. What country is it native to?


Cabbage cake is native to Native America hehe, just kidding, but it is interesting, I have never come across such a thing =0)


----------



## Disheveled and Lost

SolutionX said:


> It's not raw. It was cooked to probably medium/medium rare. Completely safe.


That is good at least, you never know what additives they put in these days =0)


----------



## Chevy396

Disheveled and Lost said:


> That is good at least, you never know what additives they put in these days =0)


That's true, because we all know that a gent orange doesn't just cook out like radiation does.


----------



## Chevy396

Disheveled and Lost said:


> Cabbage cake is native to Native America hehe, just kidding, but it is interesting, I have never come across such a thing =0)


Such a thing being what you call an "Indian"?


----------



## veron

Ground beef stroganoff


----------



## LonelyLurker

Here's a recent one.

*Jerk seasoned chicken breast, bulgar wheat and brocolli*


----------



## Blue Dino

My attempted Tonkotsu Ramen. Although noodles are leftover stale wheat pasta and MSG flavored soup. But I tried.


----------



## Rains

Blue Dino said:


>


That looks amazing. What's that thing at the bottom though?


----------



## LonelyLurker

Blue Dino said:


>


Looks good.


----------



## Blue Dino

Rains said:


> That looks amazing. What's that thing at the bottom though?


It's just a piece of leftover pork from a ham I had. :b


----------



## veron

Pasta with zucchini










I will turn into pasta, lol


----------



## ravens




----------



## Blue Dino

Omelette Sandwich.

Multigrain Bun, Omelette of chopped anchovies and melted provolone cheese. It tasted rather underwhelming. It was bland. Bread texture was pretty horrid.


----------



## Suchness

Chickpea and broccoli madras curry. It was pretty good.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost

SolutionX said:


> That's true, because we all know that a gent orange doesn't just cook out like radiation does.


Well put.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost

SolutionX said:


> Such a thing being what you call an "Indian"?


I never said such a thing, but i find you entertaining =0)


----------



## ravens




----------



## LonelyLurker

Blue Dino said:


> Omelette Sandwich.
> 
> Multigrain Bun, Omelette of chopped anchovies and melted provolone cheese. It tasted rather underwhelming. It was bland. Bread texture was pretty horrid.


I made a similar post yesterday but it seems to have disappeared. :stu

Anyway, let the deja vu commence. :smile2:

I remember complimenting someone on their pictures earlier in this thread but I can't remember who it was. If it was you, you haven't lost your touch, if it wasn't, you take great pictures and if you didn't take the pictures at all, let's just forget I said anything shall we.


----------



## Blue Dino

LonelyLurker said:


> I made a similar post yesterday but it seems to have disappeared. :stu
> 
> Anyway, let the deja vu commence. :smile2:
> 
> I remember complimenting someone on their pictures earlier in this thread but I can't remember who it was. If it was you, you haven't lost your touch, if it wasn't, you take great pictures and if you didn't take the pictures at all, let's just forget I said anything shall we.


Thanks.  No whoever you complimented earlier wasn't me. But I'm sure that person took great pictures. As for me, yeah I took the photo, usually I don't take good photos at all, this case I remembered was just in early afternoon when the kitchen was at the brightest. So that might've gave off the feeling the photo was well taken. :lol Most times I take the photos during dinner in this thread where it is usually pretty dark.


----------



## veron

Finally came around to making falafel... with tahini sauce


----------



## Aliv6262

That seems so delicious! Are you a vegetarian?


----------



## veron

^Not sure who you're referring to... if it's me, no I'm not


----------



## Blue Dino

Made this for dinner over the weekend.

Fried Snapper, Brown Sticky Rice, Red Cilantro, Lime.

The rice as decent. The fish... not so much. The texture was horrible probably because it had been in the freezer for a few days.


----------



## veron

Eggplant casserole


----------



## komorikun

Suchness said:


> Chickpea and broccoli madras curry. It was pretty good.


That looks pretty good. I like broccoli, chickpeas, and curry. What kind of spices did you use?


----------



## ravens

Fried Tilapia and shrimp.


----------



## smoothlinghs

veron said:


> Eggplant casserole


Looks nom :smile2:

I could have a use for the recipe, I would like to try that!


----------



## Nekobasu

Blue Dino said:


> Made this for dinner over the weekend.
> 
> Fried Snapper, Brown Sticky Rice, Red Cilantro, Lime.
> 
> The rice as decent. The fish... not so much. The texture was horrible probably because it had been in the freezer for a few days.


oh no, never freeze fish, eat it fresh. Give to us raw and wrrrrigling precious!


----------



## veron

smoothlinghs said:


> Looks nom :smile2:
> 
> I could have a use for the recipe, I would like to try that!


2 medium-large eggplants
750g ground beef
2 medium onions
2 cloves garlic
5 eggs
800ml buttermilk
60ml white vine
salt, pepper, ground coriander
oil

1. First you need to prep the eggplant. Cut them into thin circles and salt each piece generously. Let them sit for 20-30 minutes. They should release some of their moisture this way. Next, put the pieces into a deep bowl and squeeze out the moisture of them as much as you can. There should be a lot of liquid coming out. The more you can squeeze out, the better. This will release their bitterness.

2. Dice the onions and sautee them in your oil of choice (I used olive). Once translucent, add minced garlic cloves and stir it for a minute or so. Next, add the ground beef and stir everything on high heat until the liquid from the meat has evaporated. Add the vine, salt and pepper to taste (I add about half a tablespoon of salt) and stir that until the vine evaporates. Set aside and taste; add more salt or pepper if needed.

3. In a casserole dish, arrange half of the eggplant on the bottom. Try to get a nice even layout. Next, add the beef mixture on top and spread it out evenly. Then add the remaining eggplant as the final layer on top.

4. In a large bowl, whisk the eggs. Add the buttermilk, 1/3 tsp salt, 1/4 tsp pepper, and 1 tbsp ground coriander and whisk everything. I never measure the amount of buttermilk or the spices, so this is an approximate amount. Next, pour the mixture over the casserole, so that it evenly covers everything.

5. Bake at around 180 degrees C for about an hour or so, until it starts getting a golden colour.

I make this recipe different every time, and I'm not sure I got the spices just right. Feel free to experiment with your favourite spices  Next time, I think I'll omit the vine and coriander and I'll add some lemon juice and dried basil.


----------



## smoothlinghs

veron said:


> 2 medium-large eggplants
> 750g ground beef
> 2 medium onions
> 2 cloves garlic
> 5 eggs
> 800ml buttermilk
> 60ml white vine
> salt, pepper, ground coriander
> oil
> 
> 1. First you need to prep the eggplant. Cut them into thin circles and salt each piece generously. Let them sit for 20-30 minutes. They should release some of their moisture this way. Next, put the pieces into a deep bowl and squeeze out the moisture of them as much as you can. There should be a lot of liquid coming out. The more you can squeeze out, the better. This will release their bitterness.
> 
> 2. Dice the onions and sautee them in your oil of choice (I used olive). Once translucent, add minced garlic cloves and stir it for a minute or so. Next, add the ground beef and stir everything on high heat until the liquid from the meat has evaporated. Add the vine, salt and pepper to taste (I add about half a tablespoon of salt) and stir that until the vine evaporates. Set aside and taste; add more salt or pepper if needed.
> 
> 3. In a casserole dish, arrange half of the eggplant on the bottom. Try to get a nice even layout. Next, add the beef mixture on top and spread it out evenly. Then add the remaining eggplant as the final layer on top.
> 
> 4. In a large bowl, whisk the eggs. Add the buttermilk, 1/3 tsp salt, 1/4 tsp pepper, and 1 tbsp ground coriander and whisk everything. I never measure the amount of buttermilk or the spices, so this is an approximate amount. Next, pour the mixture over the casserole, so that it evenly covers everything.
> 
> 5. Bake at around 180 degrees C for about an hour or so, until it starts getting a golden colour.
> 
> I make this recipe different every time, and I'm not sure I got the spices just right. Feel free to experiment with your favourite spices  Next time, I think I'll omit the vine and coriander and I'll add some lemon juice and dried basil.


Thanks a lot!
I actually thought that is a vegetarian food because of the eggplant. I can just leave the beef out and I do pick my favourite spices :smile2:.


----------



## komorikun

This week's work lunch. Should be enough for 4-5 days. Not exactly cooking since I used ready made stuff.

Rotini (my favorite type of pasta)
Vodka Sauce (glass jar)
Pesto (glass jar)
Sun dried tomatoes (glass jar)
Garlic (using my garlic press)
Olives
Frozen peas
Baby spinach


----------



## komorikun

This week's after work snack.

Mashed potatoes (milk, butter, salt, pepper, garlic powder)
Frozen corn
Steamed cauliflower


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

komorikun said:


> This week's work lunch. Should be enough for 4-5 days. Not exactly cooking since I used ready made stuff.
> 
> Rotini (my favorite type of pasta)
> Vodka Sauce (glass jar)
> Pesto (glass jar)
> Sun dried tomatoes (glass jar)
> Garlic (using my garlic press)
> Olives
> Frozen peas
> Baby spinach





komorikun said:


> This week's after work snack.
> 
> Mashed potatoes (milk, butter, salt, pepper, garlic powder)
> Frozen corn
> Steamed cauliflower


That looks awesome, yummy.

Is it cook, freeze and eat later once defrosted, heated in the microwave or oven?


----------



## komorikun

ANX1 said:


> That looks awesome, yummy.
> 
> Is it cook, freeze and eat later once defrosted, heated in the microwave or oven?


I rarely freeze stuff that I've cooked. I just put it in the refrigerator. Heat it up in the microwave. Most stuff stays good for about a week in the fridge.

I did put some rice in the freezer today though (covered in saran wrap). I overestimated how much rice I'd eat last week when I made it, so I have 2 servings leftover. Don't think I will be eating any rice this week, so.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

komorikun said:


> I rarely freeze stuff that I've cooked. I just put it in the refrigerator. Heat it up in the microwave. Most stuff stays good for about a week in the fridge.
> 
> I did put some rice in the freezer today though (covered in saran wrap). I overestimated how much rice I'd eat last week when I made it, so I have 2 servings leftover. Don't think I will be eating any rice this week, so.


Ah, so a set temperature is used for storage. Interesting.

One thing I learnt with rice is can only cook it once (can't be reheated). Learnt that the hard way with doing it that way many times (each time I had rice), then what seemed like food poisoning one time.


----------



## Chevy396

Nekobasu said:


> oh no, never freeze fish, eat it fresh. Give to us raw and wrrrrigling precious!


 You have to freeze sushi though for at least 24 hours to kill any parasites. But yeah, it probably changes the texture a little, especially if you thaw it out too fast.


----------



## komorikun

ANX1 said:


> Ah, so a set temperature is used for storage. Interesting.
> 
> One thing I learnt with rice is can only cook it once (can't be reheated). Learnt that the hard way with doing it that way many times (each time I had rice), then what seemed like food poisoning one time.


I've been reheating rice for decades. So far no issues. Rice is okay in the fridge for about a week. After about a week some sort of bluish fungus starts to take hold.

In Japan, people either keep it warm in the rice cooker for a couple days or freeze it. I suppose if you have a family and go through a lot of rice, you might make it everyday. I'm too lazy.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

komorikun said:


> I've been reheating rice for decades. So far no issues. Rice is okay in the fridge for about a week. After about a week some sort of bluish fungus starts to take hold.
> 
> In Japan, people either keep it warm in the rice cooker for a couple days or freeze it. I suppose if you have a family and go through a lot of rice, you might make it everyday. I'm too lazy.


Based off what you are saying, maybe rice that was being reheated can't be left to cool below a set temperature, otherwise bacteria forms (forget the temp this happens at with food in general).

I remember this in relation to restaurant food. If goes below set temp they put it in the bin.


----------



## veron

smoothlinghs said:


> Thanks a lot!
> I actually thought that is a vegetarian food because of the eggplant. I can just leave the beef out and I do pick my favourite spices :smile2:.


You're welcome


----------



## komorikun

*Japanese Supermarket Run*

Yakisoba sauce, beer, Thai coconut cream, Japanese curry powder, Thai masaman curry paste, Sesame dressing (really good on tofu)










Daifuku (mochi with red bean paste), Curry flavored Yakisoba, garlic chahan flavor thing to put on rice, Japanese sweet potato (tastes very different from American sweet potato, can't be found at American supermarkets, to be used for Japanese curry in a week from now)










3 Korokke  (already ate one)










*Not pictured: 3 blocks of firm tofu*


----------



## Suchness

komorikun said:


> Yakisoba sauce, beer, Thai coconut cream, Japanese curry powder, Thai massaman curry paste, Sesame dressing (really good on tofu)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daifuku (mochi with red bean paste), Curry flavored Yakisoba, garlic chahan flavor thing to put on rice, Japanese sweet potato (tastes very different from American sweet potato, can't be found at American supermarkets, to be used for Japanese curry in a week from now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Korroke  (already ate one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not pictured: 3 blocks of firm tofu*


Looks good. You should do my shopping for me.


----------



## ravens




----------



## veron

Scrambled eggs with peppers and onions


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My breakfast:

Yogurt with peach slices and honey.


----------



## veron

Cabbage rolls with dried ribs












iAmCodeMonkey said:


> My breakfast:
> 
> Yogurt with peach slices and honey.


If I had that for breakfast, I would get hungry after half an hour, lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Scrambled eggs with farmers sausages and sriracha sauce.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> This week's work lunch. * Massaman curry*. Well, half of it anyways, 2 days worth. Other half is in other tupperware. First time to use my new tupperware. I was having issues with not eating all the rice I put in the tupperware but the leftover rice would be all sullied by the curry. I won't throw out the rice of course since that would be wasteful.
> 
> Most of the tupperware that I found that has separators are really small. I saw the medium sized one of this brand at local supermarket but it was too small. So I ordered the large size on Amazon. Now my rice will remain virginal until meal time.


This time *Japanese curry*.


----------



## komorikun

Russet potato, Japanese sweet potato, 2 carrots, 2 onions, half a can of coconut milk, mixture of 3 different roux (not the whole box). Vermont Curry is probably my favorite. The packages say *Hot* but none of them are terribly hot. The massaman I make with that can (see above) is much hotter (nose runs a bit when I eat it).








.


----------



## ravens

Cake I made for my birthday.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@ravens

Awesome. Happy birthday mate.


----------



## 0589471

ravens said:


> Cake I made for my birthday.


Aww that looks good! Happy birthday friend!  :yay


----------



## ravens

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Aww that looks good! Happy birthday friend!  :yay





ANX1 said:


> @*ravens*Awesome. Happy birthday mate.


Thanks.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

ravens said:


> Thanks.


You're welcome mate.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

This thread always makes me hungry. 

And jealous.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

komorikun said:


> Guess what I'm making?


Sandwiches, yummy. :grin2:

Like a masterpiece coming together.


----------



## veron

French toast?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My breakfast...










Coffee, eggs with cheese, toast with butter and honey, and lemon yogurt.


----------



## komorikun

veron said:


> French toast?


Correct.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## veron

Chicken soup with dumplings


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Taco with meat, cheese, lettuce and salsa.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Hot chocolate with mini marshmallows.


----------



## komorikun

Brownies. Flavor isn't bad but the edges are kind of hard. Only put it in the oven for 35 minutes even though the box says 40-45 minutes. I'll try 25-30 minutes next time.

Used canola oil in a 7 X 11 inch baking pan.

https://www.target.com/p/ghirardelli-dark-chocolate-brownie-mix-20oz/-/A-12927493


----------



## komorikun

So far I've tried 3 different brownie mixes. I'd say I liked the 2nd one, caramel turtle, the most. I liked the caramel a lot but wasn't terribly keen on the walnuts like I thought I would be.

https://www.target.com/p/betty-crocker-supreme-original-brownie-mix-22-25oz/-/A-13016247

https://www.target.com/p/ghirardelli-chocolate-caramel-turtle-brownie-mix-18-5oz/-/A-12927504

https://www.target.com/p/ghirardelli-dark-chocolate-brownie-mix-20oz/-/A-12927493

So I think I'll try this one next time. But I'm going to hold off until my Christmas break from work to make it.

https://www.target.com/p/betty-crocker-salted-caramel-brownie-mix-17-6oz/-/A-13016022


----------



## Chevy396

Took 15 min. Faster than ordering pizza.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Chevy396 said:


> Took 15 min. Faster than ordering pizza.


 Get a pizza stone. You won't regret it. makes almost any frozen pizza better than it should be. I don't eat pizza much anymore but when I did, I'd preheat the oven to 450 with the stone in it and put the frozen pizza on the stone and bake it for around 10 minutes. Came out perfect every time.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

komorikun said:


>


:O


----------



## Karsten

@komorikun I tried brussel sprouts for the first time Thursday. I'm still undecided how I feel about them.


----------



## komorikun

Karsten said:


> @komorikun I tried brussel sprouts for the first time Thursday. I'm still undecided how I feel about them.


They have a special taste to them, so if you don't like that you won't like them.

I only like brussels sprouts if they are oily, baked dark brown, and heavily spiced. The frozen sprouts are much cheaper but I'm finding they don't have enough brussel sprout taste to my liking. So I may buy fresh next time.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> They have a special taste to them, so if you don't like that you won't like them.
> 
> I only like brussels sprouts if they are oily, baked dark brown, and heavily spiced. The frozen sprouts are much cheaper but I'm finding they don't have enough brussel sprout taste to my liking. So I may buy fresh next time.


 I love them. I like just about anything that's green. They're more better with butter but I can eat them just steamed and maybe a little salt on them. That's the main reason I'd use oil or butter. Just to make salt stick.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Made myself a sandwich earlier tonight...


----------



## Ekardy

I DO know how to cook. T_T Am usually a quick learner and like experimenting....its just that stupid grilled cheese.

This is when I'm trying to be fancy and practicing my plating and taking photos: (this was for brunch a while back, steak and eggs)









This is when I'm just making food to eat. (this was yesterday, trying to make an Asian style pasta)


----------



## Ekardy

ANX1 said:


> Looks yummy.
> 
> Why do I feel hungry when looking at that food.


Thank you. 
People seem to enjoy my food. 
And I do love cooking and experimenting.
I have a sushi kit and a molecular cooking kit which I'm going to try both soon.


----------



## Chevy396

Ekardy said:


> I DO know how to cook. T_T Am usually a quick learner and like experimenting....its just that stupid grilled cheese.
> 
> This is when I'm trying to be fancy and practicing my plating and taking photos: (this was for brunch a while back, steak and eggs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is when I'm just making food to eat. (this was yesterday, trying to make an Asian style pasta)


That looks awesome! I think your gonna break my fast. Have to go buy steak.


----------



## Chevy396

Chevy396 said:


> That looks awesome! I think your gonna break my fast. Have to go buy steak.


Haha get it, break fast? I did that on accident i swear.


----------



## Ekardy

Chevy396 said:


> Haha get it, break fast? I did that on accident i swear.


:lol

and thank you.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> They have a special taste to them, so if you don't like that you won't like them.
> 
> I only like brussels sprouts if they are oily, baked dark brown, and heavily spiced. The frozen sprouts are much cheaper but I'm finding they don't have enough brussel sprout taste to my liking. So I may buy fresh next time.


Making brussel sprouts again. This time only fresh ones, no frozen ones. The frozen ones suck. I think I steamed one batch too much cause steam is coming out of the oven. Ooopsie. Takes quite a few times to get a recipe down.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

@Ekardy

Your dishes, particularly the first one, looks very stylish. Then poached egg finishes it off somehow nicely. 

You like Asian food? I cook Asian! Love it. Although I recently just made Bombay Aloo although I'll be par boiling the potatoes this time and refining the recipe. The next culinary adventures will be Japanese yakitori and Argentinian chimichurri beef!!

I will be making poire a la beajolaise dessert again this week.

love egg fried rice too. I use jasmine rice in it.


----------



## komorikun

roxslide said:


> Bungeoppang!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/PgUMwIB.jpg
> 
> Sorry on my phone, can't be bothered to resize.
> 
> Uh... despite it looking good it tastes... ok. I made the pat or azuki bean paste myself and I think that was a mistake. It doesn't taste right and I couldn't be bothered to filter out the bean skins or even mash them so it tastes too... beany. Lol
> 
> Also I added rice flour to the pancake mix because I usually do that to muffins and it makes them deliciously chewie but it somehow didn't work here. Also added too much salt.
> 
> Man... I suck at cooking lol
> 
> Anyway I learned my lesson. Buy premade bean paste at the Asian market and make pancake mix as directed.
> 
> I think I might make some blueberry ones, maybe that will save it.
> 
> I'm sad though, bungeopang is one of my favorite foods in the world (hence why I have a pan) but I screwed it up


Cool. Taiyaki. Didn't know they had it in Korea too.


----------



## roxslide

komorikun said:


> Cool. Taiyaki. Didn't know they had it in Korea too.


I had the opposite experience, I didn't know it was originally japanese until I was an adult.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Miso soup with Ramen noodles, green onions, and a fried egg:









Some toasted bread with Old White Cheddar and Italian meats:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Bagel sandwich with meat and cheese.


----------



## BeautyandRage

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=115547&stc=1&d=1553006258
Made some dog turds


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

BeautyandRage said:


> https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=115547&stc=1&d=1553006258
> Made some dog turds


That looks like some good ****.


----------



## rabidfoxes

The brown muck is actually an awesome salad of roasted potatoes, lentils, garlic, almonds, artichoke, spring onions, lemon and olive oil. It was so good the cats nicked some of it and spread it across the kitchen floor.


----------



## Suchness

rabidfoxes said:


> The brown muck is actually an awesome salad of roasted potatoes, lentils, garlic, almonds, artichoke, spring onions, lemon and olive oil. It was so good the cats nicked some of it and spread it across the kitchen floor.


Nice, I should make that. I always run out of ideas.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Suchness said:


> Nice, I should make that. I always run out of ideas.


The original recipe is here. I messed with it a bit. It would be nice with something juicy to offset the stodge a bit (roasted peppers? tomato salad?).


----------



## Suchness

rabidfoxes said:


> The original recipe is here. I messed with it a bit. It would be nice with something juicy to offset the stodge a bit (roasted peppers? tomato salad?).


I'll check it out. Yeah, something like just some tomatoes on the side would balance it out nicely.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Chicken strips with Cesar dressing and hot sauce. Oh, and a beer to boot.


----------



## Karsten

rabidfoxes said:


> The brown muck is actually an awesome salad of roasted potatoes, lentils, garlic, almonds, artichoke, spring onions, lemon and olive oil. It was so good the cats nicked some of it and spread it across the kitchen floor.


Looks pretty good. I'm cravin' some potatoes atm.


----------



## BeautyandRage

No big deal. That's cream cheese not butter 
https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=115569&stc=1&d=1553136606


----------



## BeautyandRage

I call this almond milk de cerealé
https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=115571&stc=1&d=1553137933


----------



## Karsten

BeautyandRage said:


> I call this almond milk de cerealé
> https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=115571&stc=1&d=1553137933


That's a fancy spoon. All my silverware looks like it was manufactured specifically for prisons.


----------



## BeautyandRage

Karsten said:


> That's a fancy spoon. All my silverware looks like it was manufactured specifically for prisons.


Fancy spoon for a fancy meal <3


----------



## Karsten

BeautyandRage said:


> Fancy spoon for a fancy meal <3


Fancy indeed. You dang aristocrat! :bah


----------



## Suchness

My version of rabidfoxes recipe. I'll add sun dried tomatoes next time, take it to another level.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Suchness said:


> My version of rabidfoxes recipe. I'll add sun dried tomatoes next time, take it to another level.



:rofl


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Miso soup with ramen noodles, tofu, and two eggs. Yum.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Miso soup for breakfast is always a great thing.


----------



## tea111red

^nice........i will probably eat miso soup later today, too.


----------



## Suchness

Lentil and vegetable soup.


----------



## twitchy666

*maker???*

yet another hingeless word... no links... no ref... no meaning
typically the Classic word: YOU!!! assassin from rooftops or treetops? one bullet to individual? or minigun fodder? no focus, reasonless, no target, just a blanketmind. evil witch on tannoy!! UU!! UUU!! AANNDDD UUU2 UUU!!! uh. ug

streeets with No Name...
anonymous, empty, null, void

all words splurted, blurted by ALLL human beings

*make* food?? that be a chicken: egg, cow: beef / udders

cooked? or cold? salad sandwich? tree.... apples, pears, grapes, bananas, coconut. as for creations.... laying faeces? fancy eat the brownie?

humanoid form: what came out of the human pouch? infant, or wait for it to mature? cook it, poach, fry, grill, microwave, bake it?

Handmade or handmaid by far the best. not from any human throat or other orifices. paper via trees. nose snot? exfoliation meals? (re)source type?

donate: eyes, offal... any organs.. for a pie?

purely voiceless music.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Good work, everyone. I'll bring the tone down a notch...








Hard day! (veg pie)


----------



## 3stacks

rabidfoxes said:


> Good work, everyone. I'll bring the tone down a notch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard day! (veg pie)


 I must have looked at this about 4 times before I even realised lol.


----------



## rabidfoxes

3stacks said:


> I must have looked at this about 4 times before I even realised lol.


 it's a subtle beauty


----------



## 3stacks

rabidfoxes said:


> it's a subtle beauty


:grin2:


----------



## Suchness

rabidfoxes said:


> Good work, everyone. I'll bring the tone down a notch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard day! (veg pie)


Very creative and looks good.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Suchness said:


> Very creative and looks good.


I assume it's not meant sarcastically! I think we do cook some similar stuff. Your lentil and veg soup is definitely something I make and eat regularly.


----------



## Suchness

rabidfoxes said:


> I assume it's not meant sarcastically! I think we do cook some similar stuff. Your lentil and veg soup is definitely something I make and eat regularly.


Are you vegan?


----------



## rabidfoxes

Suchness said:


> Are you vegan?


No, the pie is full of cream. I tried veganism for a short while, but must have done something wrong, because a piece of my tooth crumbled. Can cook vegan though. Are you?


----------



## Suchness

rabidfoxes said:


> No, the pie is full of cream. I tried veganism for a short while, but must have done something wrong, because a piece of my tooth crumbled. Can cook vegan though. Are you?


You might not have been getting enough calcium, gotta make sure you eat enough of a variety of foods, get blood tests and supplement. Yeah, I've been vegan for several years, I was eating free range eggs for a few week but gave that up, made me feel like ****.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Suchness said:


> You might not have been getting enough calcium, gotta make sure you eat enough of a variety of foods, get blood tests and supplement. Yeah, I've been vegan for several years, I was eating free range eggs for a few week but gave that up, made me feel like ****.


I might try again at some point, but it's a pretty far goal - at the moment I'm still eating fish. I told myself I'd stop with fish once I no longer get cravings for meat - which I do get sometimes, even if I don't eat it. Trying to fight one dragon at a time. Plus, can't do blood tests, I have a bad fear of needles and I faint.

Good for you though. When done right (i.e. not just built on stodge), vegan food is great and I do believe it's the future (if we have a future, that is).


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Konichiwa!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That looks yummy!


----------



## rabidfoxes

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Konichiwa!


Instantly hungry : |


----------



## Suchness

rabidfoxes said:


> Instantly hungry : |


When are you going to post some more food pics?


----------



## rabidfoxes

Suchness said:


> When are you going to post some more food pics?


I think it's your turn?


----------



## Suchness

rabidfoxes said:


> I think it's your turn?


It could very well be.


----------



## veron

Cabbage rolls stuffed with pork, beef, eggs, rice, veggies, and spice, baked in tomato sauce.


----------



## 3stacks

veron said:


> Cabbage rolls stuffed with pork, beef, eggs, rice, veggies, and spice, baked in tomato sauce.


 I love cabbage so that looks amazing


----------



## veron

^Thanks


----------



## rabidfoxes

veron said:


> Cabbage rolls stuffed with pork, beef, eggs, rice, veggies, and spice, baked in tomato sauce.


I don't eat meat but it looks amazing (and enough to feed a crowd, so have as all over for dinner ). I sometimes make a veggie version of this. Nice with a dollop of sour cream.


----------



## veron

rabidfoxes said:


> I don't eat meat but it looks amazing (and enough to feed a crowd, so have as all over for dinner ). I sometimes make a veggie version of this. Nice with a dollop of sour cream.


Thanks! Yeah, they're nice with sour cream. Next time I'll remember to invite you guys, lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Ham hock on white bread with charging cable. Simple but tasty.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Pete Beale said:


> Ham hock on white bread with charging cable. Simple but tasty.


Nothing like a bit of plastic to give it that certain je ne sais quoi!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

rabidfoxes said:


> Nothing like a bit of plastic to give it that certain je ne sais quoi!


 lol

Good substitute for bacon rind, tbh. Om nom.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Pete Beale said:


> lol
> 
> Good substitute for bacon rind, tbh. Om nom.


And if you plug it in, you get crackling!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

rabidfoxes said:


> And if you plug it in, you get crackling!


Nice one lol :laugh:


----------



## Hopeful12

LOL ah... thank you. LOL Love this forum. 
Mine’s basic. I know it doesn’t help the anxiety, but Aldi coffee and honey.. nom nom


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Ekardy

iAmCodeMonkey said:


>


Oh yum! I can go for some soup right about now.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Ekardy said:


> Oh yum! I can go for some soup right about now.


I could make you some if you would like my lady! :grin2::kiss:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@iAmCodeMonkey

Yummy.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Ekardy

@iAmCodeMonkey, your soup pics had me craving soup so much lately, I ended up having ramen this weekend. :b


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Ekardy said:


> @*iAmCodeMonkey* , your soup pics had me craving soup so much lately, I ended up having ramen this weekend. :b


Glad to be of service my dear.  :lol


----------



## veron

Swedish meatballs with mashed potatoes and sauteed greens


----------



## komorikun

*Strawberries and whip cream are in season*



















Got 2 pounds of strawberries for only $3!! So cheap.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

^ All those strawberries you ate made your font change to strawberry color.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Breakfast Miso Soup with tofu and green onions.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I made the Terry Crews mac & cheese that @Harveykinkle posted the video of the other day.


----------



## 3stacks

^ that looks amazing. Can I have some?


----------



## harrison

SamanthaStrange said:


> I made the Terry Crews mac & cheese that @Harveykinkle posted the video of the other day.


That looks fantastic!! I want some. It's even nice and crispy on the top.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Thank you. Yeah, it actually made way too much. :lol 

I'll have to cut the recipe in half next time.


----------



## harrison

SamanthaStrange said:


> Thank you. Yeah, it actually made way too much. :lol
> 
> I'll have to cut the recipe in half next time.


I should try and make it too.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

harrison said:


> I should try and make it too.


Try it. It's a simple recipe.


----------



## harrison

roxslide said:


> *not very pretty because the food I make never is
> *
> I'm trying to be more healthy so, veggies + crackers + homemade hummus, tzatziki sauce and falafel. I used kale, parsley, and dill from my garden.


It looks pretty good to me.

I made a soup the other day with Kale and potato - I bought too much kale for one person. I made it with chicken stock and it looked pretty revolting tbh. Tasted a lot better than it looked though. 

Those falafel look great - I love that. And it's wonderful you could get it from your own garden.

Edit: it looks like you like the same sort of food as me. I love eating things like that - the olives etc.


----------



## Harveykinkle

SamanthaStrange said:


> I made the Terry Crews mac & cheese that @Harveykinkle posted the video of the other day.


I wish I was there to eat some. Was it tasty?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Harveykinkle said:


> I wish I was there to eat some. Was it tasty?


Yes, it was. :b


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## CWe

Oatmeal


----------



## 3stacks

iAmCodeMonkey said:


>


 Your soups always make me want it


----------



## BeautyandRage

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=115951&stc=1&d=1560397890


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

I actually just made this lol. 
I've done better but anyway the filling is basically blueberry folded into a cinnamon and rum-spiked simple syrup.


----------



## 3stacks

Wrongwolfe said:


> I actually just made this lol.
> I've done better but anyway the filling is basically blueberry folded into a cinnamon and rum-spiked simple syrup.


 Dayuuum that looks and sounds amazing. I love blueberries.


----------



## harrison

Wrongwolfe said:


> I actually just made this lol.
> I've done better but anyway the filling is basically blueberry folded into a cinnamon and rum-spiked simple syrup.


Omg - that looks fantastic. Would be great with some ice-cream.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

3stacks said:


> Dayuuum that looks and sounds amazing. I love blueberries.


Thanks &#128578;



harrison said:


> Omg - that looks fantastic. Would be great with some ice-cream.


It would've helped tone down the sweetness. That's one thing I didn't like with this one. Even though I cut the sugar by half of what the recipe called for it still was just a tiny bit sweeter than I'd like. Paired well with coffee though.


----------



## harrison

Wrongwolfe said:


> It would've helped tone down the sweetness. That's one thing I didn't like with this one. Even though I cut the sugar by half of what the recipe called for it still was just a tiny bit sweeter than I'd like. Paired well with coffee though.


Looks great - you can obviously really cook!


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

harrison said:


> Looks great - you can obviously really cook!


Thanks. I'm trying to get back into it and gain more skills. Thinking my next one should be steak with a chimichurri sauce. Have to make use of that cilantro before it goes bad. I'll post pics if I do. &#128578;


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My breakfast this morning:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@iAmCodeMonkey

Looks yummy.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Made bibimbap and paella recently. Basically use that paella pan for everything now lol.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Garlic butter scallops for my aunt's bday tonight


http://imgur.com/R9MPiFH


Edit: I'll hold off on posting here. I feel like I'm posting too much lol.


----------



## 3stacks

Wrongwolfe said:


> Garlic butter scallops for my aunt's bday tonight
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/R9MPiFH


 I've never had scallops before but damn that looks good


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

3stacks said:


> I've never had scallops before but damn that looks good


Put anything in butter and garlic and it looks good lol. thanks


----------



## 3stacks

Wrongwolfe said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had scallops before but damn that looks good
> 
> 
> 
> Put anything in butter and garlic and it looks good lol. thanks
Click to expand...

 I put chocolate in and it didn't work


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

3stacks said:


> I put chocolate in and it didn't work


Somehow I think a really dark chocolate would work and you could make a savory chocolate bar.


----------



## veron

Wrongwolfe said:


> Made bibimbap and paella recently. Basically use that paella pan for everything now lol.


I don't think I've ever had paella but my God do I now want to try it



Wrongwolfe said:


> Edit: I'll hold off on posting here. I feel like I'm posting too much lol.


No you're not


----------



## 3stacks

Wrongwolfe said:


> Somehow I think a really dark chocolate would work and you could make a savory chocolate bar.


Yeah dark chocolate has so many different flavours so who knows


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## KILOBRAVO

iAmCodeMonkey said:


>


Is that some sort of Chinese chicken noodle soup? Those look like egg noodles or wheat noodles to me?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

KILOBRAVO said:


> Is that some sort of Chinese chicken noodle soup? Those look like egg noodles or wheat noodles to me?


Yes, it sort of turned out that way. The noodles were Udon noodles from Presidents Choice.


----------



## Suchness

I made it all myself.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

You did not!


----------



## Suchness

SamanthaStrange said:


> You did not!


Yeah I did.

Alright, my mum made it. Big whoop.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Suchness said:


> Yeah I did.
> 
> Alright, my mum made it. Big whoop.


Babs?


----------



## Suchness

SamanthaStrange said:


> Babs?


Whatever that means.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Suchness said:


> Whatever that means.


That's Kramer's mom's name, lol.


----------



## Suchness

SamanthaStrange said:


> That's Kramer's mom's name, lol.


Yeah, yeah Babs made it. I just hope Newman doesn't sneak in while I'm away and eat it all.


----------



## BAH




----------



## veron

Fried peppers, tomatoes, and zucchini with eggs










Sandwich with roast beef and coleslaw


----------



## That Random Guy

veron said:


> Fried peppers, tomatoes, and zucchini with eggs
> 
> IMG
> 
> Sandwich with roast beef and coleslaw
> 
> IMG


Those both look delicious. I am curious though: how long did it take to prep and cook?


----------



## That Random Guy

*Yum*



Wrongwolfe said:


> Made bibimbap and paella recently. Basically use that paella pan for everything now lol.


Bibimbap! Do you make it spicy?


----------



## smoothlinghs

I made a few pizzas but I have no pictures of them.


----------



## veron

That Random Guy said:


> Those both look delicious. I am curious though: how long did it take to prep and cook?


Thanks! The egg dish took about 15 minutes to prep (I'm a slow chopper, lol) and 15 minutes to cook. For the sandwich, the beef took 5 minutes to prep and 100 minutes to roast. I made the coleslaw during that period; it took about 25 minutes.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

The streusel makes this look like fried chicken but it's actually peach-mango crumble. Grandpa's morale is low and he said his spirit is broken so I hope this cheers him up so he can keep fighting.


----------



## smoothlinghs

I made a cherry cake but I have no picture. It is heavenly good! .. And so fatty..


----------



## Suchness

smoothlinghs said:


> I made a cherry cake but I have no picture. It is heavenly good! .. And so fatty..


No pie? Are you a cake person?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Suchness said:


> No pie? Are you a cake person?


Stop stealing my lines.


----------



## Suchness

SamanthaStrange said:


> Stop stealing my lines.


I know what kind of person you are buddy. If you were heckling Kramer he woul have called you a cake person, "Hey look everybody it's a cake person!"


----------



## smoothlinghs

Suchness said:


> No pie? Are you a cake person?


I am a smoothie person :b


----------



## Suchness

smoothlinghs said:


> I am a smoothie person :b


I didn't think of that, so far we have a pie person, a cake person and a smoothie person. I like all three so I'm not sure where I fit in, guess somewhere in the middle.


----------



## smoothlinghs

Suchness said:


> I didn't think of that, so far we have a pie person, a cake person and a smoothie person. I like all three so I'm not sure where I fit in, guess somewhere in the middle.


Pie recipe on the bottom, cake above that on the middle and covered with smoothie, that is an awesome creation! That is served on the SAS-party for you now on. Pieketies for Suchness! :grin2:.


----------



## Suchness

smoothlinghs said:


> Pie recipe on the bottom, cake above that on the middle and covered with smoothie, that is an awesome creation! That is served on the SAS-party for you now on. Pieketies for Suchness! :grin2:.


Gee thanks!


----------



## smoothlinghs

Wrongwolfe said:


> It's too hot to cook. Tomatoes from the garden were really refreshing. Too bad aphids got to the basil.


Delicious tomatoes :grin2:. My garden left me without tomatoes this summer :frown2:. I bought different seeds than last year and these did not even flower yet.


----------



## Suchness

Post a pic of your smoothie, smoothie.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Wrongwolfe said:


> It's too hot to cook. Tomatoes from the garden were really refreshing. Too bad aphids got to the basil.


That looks yummy. :O


----------



## smoothlinghs

Suchness said:


> Post a pic of your smoothie, smoothie.


Me? I am still uncomfortable for sending pics. Maybe some day.


----------



## Suchness

smoothlinghs said:


> Me? I am still uncomfortable for sending pics. Maybe some day.


Send me a PM, it'll be our little secret.


----------



## smoothlinghs

Suchness said:


> Send me a PM, it'll be our little secret.


No, I don't. I still keep collecting courage to post some pics about gardening etc. :door .


----------



## Suchness

smoothlinghs said:


> No, I don't. I still keep collecting courage to post some pics about gardening etc. :door .


When you're ready, I'll be waiting.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

stuff i've made recently.

this is a Waldorf salad.









Japanese Yakitori. Very very tasty. Will be making this many more times  









this was battered haddock and French fries. i made the batter and fried the fish but the French fries were store-bought. batter was sooo light and sooo crispy.. 









this is Vietnamese Ga Kho. One of the favorites. one Vietnamese dish that doesn't need to have fish sauce in it


----------



## veron

^Yummy. I ought to make Asian food more often.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

veron said:


> ^Yummy. I ought to make Asian food more often.


I think Asian food is some of the best. There is a huge variety of stuff from Japan China Vietnam Thailand etc.... altho, I don't really know any Thai stuff. I did once make a chicken pad Thai that had a lot of tamarind and turmeric in it and it was one of the few things I didn't really like. I love noodles too. Do you?


----------



## veron

KILOBRAVO said:


> I think Asian food is some of the best. There is a huge variety of stuff from Japan China Vietnam Thailand etc.... altho, I don't really know any Thai stuff. I did once make a chicken pad Thai that had a lot of tamarind and turmeric in it and it was one of the few things I didn't really like. I love noodles too. Do you?


Yes, I do... I actually made a rice noodle dish the other day but it wasn't pretty enough to take a picture of, lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Wrongwolfe said:


> A while back I made Thai sticky rice with mango, ice cream, and sesame seeds.


You make nice food. :O

I'm thinking @harrison might like that.


----------



## harrison

Wrongwolfe said:


> A while back I made Thai sticky rice with mango, ice cream, and sesame seeds.


You're _really_ good at this - and maybe even better at taking photos. You should start a food blog or something.

I really want to try sticky rice with mango - seems like a great combination.


----------



## harrison

Mondo_Fernando said:


> You make nice food. :O
> 
> I'm thinking @harrison might like that.


Incredible photos mate.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Incredible photos mate.


Quite a talented lady. :yes


----------



## 0589471

Wrongwolfe said:


> A while back I made Thai sticky rice with mango, ice cream, and sesame seeds.


that looks _amazing_!!! I've had that at this great Thai place near me, with their homemade coconut ice cream, sticky rice and mango. it's very refreshing. Awesome job wrongwolfe! ♡ I agree with @harrison, you should start a food blog


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> that looks _amazing_!!! I've had that at this great Thai place near me, with their homemade coconut ice cream, sticky rice and mango. it's very refreshing. Awesome job wrongwolfe! ♡ I agree with @harrison, you should start a food blog


It's very impressive. I'd love to see more of her photos. I wish I could do that.


----------



## ravens




----------



## harrison

Wrongwolfe said:


> @Mondo_Fernando , @harrison , @A Toxic Butterfly
> 
> So glad you guys like my work! I actually did try to have a food blog/account on instagram and get into food photography but it's so competitive and saturated that it's hard to get any traction. Photography/videography in general is really hard to get into without knowing the right people and being really good at networking because skills and talent alone don't mean much, unfortunately. Kinda abandoned it *for coding* because of what little opportunity I have in my area. I did have someone approach me and say they wanted to help me start a baking business that would eventually become a brick and mortar, but it seemed like such a risky venture and I wasn't in the right place emotionally so I declined. Cooking and photography will always have a place in my heart, though. Maybe I'll do something with them in the future.


Good idea. My son does that too - and I'm so glad he has that to fall back on.

I was meaning more just for fun etc - I don't really know much about blogs etc, would probably be hard to make any money out of them like you say. You're very clever though.


----------



## harrison

ravens said:


>


Are they little pies Ravens? They almost look like miniature Yorkshire puddings.

And I think those steaks need a bit more cooking young man. :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

ravens said:


>


Yummy. :O


----------



## ravens

harrison said:


> Are they little pies Ravens? They almost look like miniature Yorkshire puddings.
> 
> And I think those steaks need a bit more cooking young man. :O


They are brown n' serve rolls.
My father likes his steaks between medium well to well done and I like them between medium rare to medium.


----------



## harrison

ravens said:


> They are brown n' serve rolls.
> My father likes his steaks between medium well to well done and I like them between medium rare to medium.


No worries mate - it looks good. It's nice your Dad has you to cook for him.


----------



## ravens




----------



## Lyssia

Challah rolls


----------



## Perkins

Made this from scratch. Chocolate pumpkin spice cake. Turned out pretty good.









My version of a croque monsieur.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@ravens @Lyssia @Perkins

Yummy. :O


----------



## veron

Bucatini with bacon and peas


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@veron

Yummy. :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@cmed

Yummy. :O


----------



## veron

Cornbread with green onions along with some hard-boiled eggs


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@veron

Yummy.


----------



## veron

^ Thanks


----------



## D'avjo

Perkins said:


> Made this from scratch. Chocolate pumpkin spice cake. Turned out pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My version of a croque monsieur.


That cake looks almost as good as the right side of your face


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

veron said:


> ^ Thanks


You're welcome.


----------



## Perkins




----------



## veron




----------



## WillYouStopDave

@veron - That looks delicious but I would probably just plain die if I ate that. :lol


----------



## veron

Well, I didn't die


----------



## WillYouStopDave

veron said:


> Well, I didn't die


 That's good. Now I'm off to eat my boiled cabbage. :lol


----------



## aqwsderf

veron said:


>


This and some rice. Delish


----------



## Suchness

Post workout meal


----------



## veron

Chicken, mushroom and vegetable stew with rice










Scrambled eggs with peppers and green onion. The herbal bread was store bought; I just baked it from frozen


----------



## Suchness

My lentil soup is so good


----------



## veron

^Is that a bay leaf? Lot's of recipes call for them and sometimes I use them, although I cannot taste the difference it makes. Now I'm not sure if it does something, or people throw it in "just because"...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My lunch earlier:


----------



## AffinityWing

Made some enchiladas today while stuck inside. I think I over-baked the tortillas though, because they came out pretty crispy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@AffinityWing

AFAIC, making food pretty is a waste of time unless you just enjoy the challenge. Like when I make my food, I design it for ease of stuffing it into my mouth. :lol

That looks good but how was it?


----------



## AffinityWing

WillYouStopDave said:


> @AffinityWing
> 
> AFAIC, making food pretty is a waste of time unless you just enjoy the challenge. Like when I make my food, I design it for ease of stuffing it into my mouth. :lol
> 
> That looks good but how was it?


Haha, yeah..I'm pretty dang aesthetically challenged so I don't even try with my presentation more than half the time. :lol Well, "don't knock it 'till you try it" as they say!

But it was pretty good. Pretty filling, though. I got full after eating just one.


----------



## Suchness

veron said:


> ^Is that a bay leaf? Lot's of recipes call for them and sometimes I use them, although I cannot taste the difference it makes. Now I'm not sure if it does something, or people throw it in "just because"...


Yeah, I don't know if I notice a difference either. I just throw it in cause everyone else does.


----------



## veron




----------



## Rainbat

veron said:


>


Simple yet amazing. Mmmmm.


----------



## Suchness

It's hot


----------



## Perkins

Made these. RelinquishedHell helped me with a couple.


----------



## veron

Rainbat said:


> Simple yet amazing. Mmmmm.


Thanks 



Perkins said:


> Made these. RelinquishedHell helped me with a couple.


Haha awesome


----------



## veron

I could never quite get dumplings right


----------



## Sekiro

Pork with green pepper. It's pretty simple but plenty tasty.


----------



## veron

Chicken/vegetable pie


----------



## Sekiro

PandaBearx said:


> Happy Friyay


Oh hell yeah pancakes.


----------



## veron

Lasagna


----------



## Memories of Silence

I made this, but I dropped it because the bowl was hot.


----------



## Suchness

Honey tofu, coconut rice and broccoli. That's all I need. The rice wasn't very good, damn you Uncle Ben.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

I made this today. It was delicious.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Sekiro said:


> Pork with green pepper. It's pretty simple but plenty tasty.


What sauce did you cook it in? It looks a bit like soy sauce but I don't think it is?


----------



## Sekiro

KILOBRAVO said:


> What sauce did you cook it in? It looks a bit like soy sauce but I don't think it is?


It's a mix of cooking wine, sweet bean sauce, and soy sauce.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lasagna hamburger helper. It was scrumdiddlyumptious. I'm not the best cook but I know a few things.









@Suchness I've never had tofu. What's it like? That looks good.


----------



## Suchness

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lasagna hamburger helper. It was scrumdiddlyumptious. I'm not the best cook but I know a few things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Suchness I've never had tofu. What's it like? That looks good.


The one I had came flavoured but it usually tastes like nothing, kind of like eggs but with no flavour.


----------



## Sekiro

Suchness said:


> The one I had came flavoured but it usually tastes like nothing, kind of like eggs but with no flavour.


It's an American misconception that tofu is a meat replacement. Many tofu recipes actually serve tofu alongside meat.


----------



## Suchness

Sekiro said:


> It's an American misconception that tofu is a meat replacement. Many tofu recipes actually serve tofu alongside meat.


Yeah I know, that's pretty much what I do. I mean I eat it with vegetables.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Sekiro said:


> It's a mix of cooking wine, sweet bean sauce, and soy sauce.


Is sweet bean the same as black bean sauce? I use black bean and soy sauce in a beef, egg noodle, water chestnut, onion, ginger stir fry I make.

It's one of the few things I use light soy sauce in. Light soy being more salty than dark soy sauce kinda helps balance the sweetness of the black bean, altho it's be ok if I used dark soy sauce.


----------



## Sekiro

KILOBRAVO said:


> Is sweet bean the same as black bean sauce? I use black bean and soy sauce in a beef, egg noodle, water chestnut, onion, ginger stir fry I make.
> 
> It's one of the few things I use light soy sauce in. Light soy being more salty than dark soy sauce kinda helps balance the sweetness of the black bean, altho it's be ok if I used dark soy sauce.


 Yep that's the stuff ;D


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Seasoned green beans with steak fingers. Easy and quick to make.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

I made this yesterday.


----------



## blue2

I am food & I made me.


----------



## Suchness

CoolLilChickadee said:


> I made this yesterday.


Can I have a couple of slices?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Yeah sure. I won't finish the whole thing before it goes stale anyway.


----------



## Suchness

CoolLilChickadee said:


> Yeah sure. I won't finish the whole thing before it goes stale anyway.


Thanks Chickadee, that's very cool.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Suchness said:


> Thanks Chickadee, that's very cool.


Username checks out.


----------



## Lohikaarme

CoolLilChickadee said:


> I made this yesterday.


That's one sexy loaf.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

One Sexy Loaf is my band name.


----------



## Mary Cruz

I made Gnocchi Bolognese with Spinach 😋


----------



## Kionabee

Shrimp and grits 🙂


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My leftovers. Chicken and steak stir fry. I could not cut up the steak very good so some pieces were big. But it was tasty with the sauce I used for it. And I just broke the broccoli head off instead of chopping it up. lol For some reason the ramen noodles looked like rice after I refrigerated it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@PurplePeopleEater

Sometimes you just gotta get rough with that broccoli. :lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> @PurplePeopleEater
> 
> Sometimes you just gotta get rough with that broccoli. :lol


Oh yea, definitely. As long as it's edible. :smile2:


----------



## Lohikaarme

Friday night, Pizza night


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Cabbage soup. It's nothing special. Would be better with beef but yummy things arent always the best decisions. :lol









@Lohikaarme That looks good. :smile2:


----------



## ravens




----------



## KILOBRAVO

@ravens ^^^

Is that spaghetti Bolognese, ravens? Looks good.

For years , we used to serve it like that with the mince/sauce on top but then we found out that in Italy they always mix the sauce/mince and spaghetti through each other. 
Since then, I've always felt it's tasted better mixed through.

I sometimes add some smoked paprika. It adds a deep, rich, slightly smoky touch to it.


----------



## ravens

KILOBRAVO said:


> @ravens ^^^
> 
> Is that spaghetti Bolognese, ravens? Looks good.
> 
> For years , we used to serve it like that with the mince/sauce on top but then we found out that in Italy they always mix the sauce/mince and spaghetti through each other.
> Since then, I've always felt it's tasted better mixed through.
> 
> I sometimes add some smoked paprika. It adds a deep, rich, slightly smoky touch to it.


Yeah. I bought some pork and cooked it and added it to the sauce.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Stove top stuffing mix. Cornbread flavor. One of the easiest things to make and yum yum, too. I think at this point, I know how to cook 12 different meals. So much better making my own foods.


----------



## veron




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Last meal I took a pic of...


----------



## rabidfoxes

Canadian Brotha said:


> Last meal I took a pic of...


That is not Hoegaarden! What is it? Could really do with a cold beer now -_-


----------



## Canadian Brotha

rabidfoxes said:


> That is not Hoegaarden! What is it? Could really do with a cold beer now -_-


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## veron

Blue cheese popovers & Russian salad










PS. Due to some more pointless moderating, this thread was really difficult for me to find. Why was it moved to "Hobbies and interests"? It used to be in the photo forum, which is exactly where it belongs, since this is a picture posting thread. Some of us cook because we have to eat. Cooking is not a "hobby" for most.


----------



## either/or

Looks really good, wish I knew how to cook. My meals are always so terrible and bland.


----------



## Memories of Silence

veron said:


> PS. Due to some more pointless moderating, this thread was really difficult for me to find. Why was it moved to "Hobbies and interests"? It used to be in the photo forum, which is exactly where it belongs, since this is a picture posting thread. Some of us cook because we have to eat. Cooking is not a "hobby" for most.


The Hobbies and Interests forum seemed to make sense for this thread because a lot of people who post photos of their food enjoy cooking and would consider it a "hobby" or "interest." When they are proud of what they have made, they might want to post it here.

If people agree with you, the thread can be moved back. It was moved for a purpose and wasn't "pointless."


----------



## coeur_brise

Not the most appetizing thing.. I will say it is either chocolate or liver paté. Not terrible. Perhaps a bit gritty.


----------



## Blue Dino

Made this on Xmas eve dinner. Fried flounder.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Nacho pies:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> Nacho pies:


Those look so damn awesome!  Everyone elses food looks great, too.


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Those look so damn awesome!  Everyone elses food looks great, too.


Aww, thanks.  They sound weird, but they are nice.


----------



## Caduceus

Christmas lunch/dinner. A tofurky roast, with some carrots, onions, beets, brussel sprouts, mashed potatoes, green beans, dumplings, and Filipino-style beef.


----------



## Blue Dino

Squash soup with ham and squashed sunnyside egg.


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> Squash soup with ham and squashed sunnyside egg.


You put an egg on top of soup? (It looks good though mind you) Have never seen that before.

The Indonesians put a fried egg on top of fried rice. (nasi goreng)


----------



## veron

either/or said:


> Looks really good, wish I knew how to cook. My meals are always so terrible and bland.


Thanks 



coeur_brise said:


> Not the most appetizing thing.. I will say it is either chocolate or liver paté. Not terrible. Perhaps a bit gritty.


My bet is on chocolate


----------



## Blue Dino

harrison said:


> You put an egg on top of soup? (It looks good though mind you) Have never seen that before.
> 
> The Indonesians put a fried egg on top of fried rice. (nasi goreng)


I only did because I ruined the middle yolk. So figured I will just throw it in there.

I normally put an egg in fried rice too. But a fried egg, I think I've only done it when I made kimchi fried rice. I like Indonesia fried rice too, this brewery restaurant in town makes some good ones.


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> I only did because I ruined the middle yolk. So figured I will just throw it in there.
> 
> I normally put an egg in fried rice too. But a fried egg, I think I've only done it when I made* kimchi fried rice*. I like Indonesia fried rice too, this brewery restaurant in town makes some good ones.


That's something I've never tried - kimchi. My son likes it I think from when he spent a fair bit of time up in Sth Korea. I should go to a Korean restaurant sometime with him and try it.


----------



## Blue Dino

harrison said:


> That's something I've never tried - kimchi. My son likes it I think from when he spent a fair bit of time up in Sth Korea. I should go to a Korean restaurant sometime with him and try it.


Yeah mostly just sour, salty and spicy. Bit of an either you "like it or don't taste" I find. I just know a lot of people in western countries might not like it since the texture is different with how they typically cook their veggies.


----------



## CarpeLibrum

Sourdough Pan De Coco!

chocolate coconut sourdough buns


----------



## Blue Dino

Pad Thai with beef.

Noodles texture were too thick. The texture of the bean sprouts made it much worse. Texture of the beef was bad too. Flavoring was way too bland. Fail.


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> Pad Thai with beef.
> 
> Noodles texture were too thick. The texture of the bean sprouts made it much worse. Texture of the beef was bad too. Flavoring was way too bland. Fail.


Looks good though. 

I was just talking with @rabidfoxes about Pad Thai earlier today - but I don't think I realised you can have it with beef etc. I only had it a couple of times up in Bangkok and I think from memory it was the sort of sweet and sour combination I wasn't that crazy about.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Yeah, that looks great and tbh Pad Thai is rather difficult to get right, it can end up a soggy mess really easily.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Blue Dino said:


> Squash soup with ham and squashed sunnyside egg.


Nice is that butternut? I grew some last year that I planned on making soup with.


----------



## Blue Dino

harrison said:


> Looks good though.
> 
> I was just talking with @*rabidfoxes* about Pad Thai earlier today - but I don't think I realised you can have it with beef etc. I only had it a couple of times up in Bangkok and I think from memory it was the sort of sweet and sour combination I wasn't that crazy about.


Yeah it can be sour, but also doesn't have to be. I do like the sour taste though for the most part.



RelinquishedHell said:


> Nice is that butternut? I grew some last year that I planned on making soup with.


Yes it's butternut. I was gonna dice and roast it, but wanted something warm and liquid-y.


----------



## CarpeLibrum

Messed around in the kitchen and tried to make Manhattan buns. It's based on the cocktail. Adjustments are necessary, but this was a fun little project.










And the cocktail...


----------



## Blue Dino

Duck & Japanese Squash


----------



## veron

Bean stew. Dark food for dark times


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Breakfast.


----------



## CarpeLibrum

Ribs


----------



## CarpeLibrum

homemade wontons (minus the wrappers)


----------



## CarpeLibrum

Smoked some tri tip for Memorial Day.


----------



## CarpeLibrum

Cholate Rum Cake with Golden Rainier Cherries


----------



## CarpeLibrum

My 2nd shot at tri tip. Got a smoke ring on this one! But I think it went a little over in the smoker. I should get a new thermometer...


----------



## Fever Dream

The roast is seared and in the crockpot. I improvised some on this one, so I hope it turns out alright. Now it's time to clean up after myself, and do the dishes


----------



## CarpeLibrum

Saffron Vanilla Bibingka (coconut rice cake)


----------



## Socialmisfits

I opened this thread hungry, I left it starving.


----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Blue Dino

Duck slices, yam, potato, eggplant.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> View attachment 148206
> 
> 
> The roast is seared and in the crockpot. I improvised some on this one, so I hope it turns out alright. Now it's time to clean up after myself, and do the dishes


 How did it turn out? I always put at least some water in with mine. I have been meaning to experiment with no water but I have never done it before and meat is way too expensive now to risk it.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> How did it turn out? I always put at least some water in with mine. I have been meaning to experiment with no water but I have never done it before and meat is way too expensive now to risk it.


It turned out okay. I usually like to experiment a somewhat too when cooking, but I understand not wanting to due to the cost and waste if it fails. I used a mix of beef stock and water on this one. Although the next time I make a roast I need to find a less fatty piece of meat. I usually like the meat shop that I go to, but the amount of fat in that piece of meat was too excessive.


----------



## Fever Dream

CarpeLibrum said:


> Messed around in the kitchen and tried to make Manhattan buns. It's based on the cocktail. Adjustments are necessary, but this was a fun little project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the cocktail...


I approve of your choice of bourbon.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> It turned out okay. I usually like to experiment a somewhat too when cooking, but I understand not wanting to due to the cost and waste if it fails. I used a mix of beef stock and water on this one. Although the next time I make a roast I need to find a less fatty piece of meat. I usually like the meat shop that I go to, but the amount of fat in that piece of meat was too excessive.


So yesterday, I bought two 3 pound London broil roasts. These ones I don't usually care much for because they seem to come out tough no matter what I do but it was what they had in my price range.

So I took them and cut them (across the grain) into slices that were about 1 inch thick and trimmed off the fat around the edges. I have had pretty good luck with cutting tougher roasts this way and it makes them easier to all fit in the slow cooker.

This might not work so well if you expect perfect roast beef but I generally just shred mine, freeze them and use them with vegetables. I forgot to buy mushrooms.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I made cinnamon scrolls yesterday, but they were overcooked because I didn’t hear the timer:
















The ice cream topping was used lavender tea leaves, maple flavoured syrup and honey.


----------



## CarpeLibrum

Apple Cider Madeleines


----------



## CarpeLibrum

Baked a pumpkin! Stuffed it with gruyere, pancetta, caramelized onions, garlic, portobello mushrooms, toasted bread, cream, herbs/spices. When it was all done, I scooped out the filling and finished with basil salt. 

This was pretty interesting to try making. Will attempt again next year.


----------



## Blue Dino

Spicy Honey Teriyaki Wings. 

Will probably keep making more to ration on for the rest of the week.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## coeur_brise

Blue Dino said:


>


Wow, did you really make that? Did you use a pizza stone. Looks delish!


----------



## Blue Dino

coeur_brise said:


> Wow, did you really make that? Did you use a pizza stone. Looks delish!


I just rolled the dough with a wine bottle. Thought of using thin pita bread at first. I was trying to make a California Style Pizza after I had a frozen pizza of such and was trying to mimic it. The taste was ok (hard to go too wrong with the taste with pizza in general), but the texture turned out horrid, especially the crust. It ended up way too thick and hard. Overall a failure. 😖


----------



## coeur_brise

@Blue Dino, that's cool. I used to make pizza from scratch so I was just curious. Never made a pretty one though. Even though homemade dough is like, 10 times as tasty. Sample pic:








Lol (just thought to share)


----------



## CarpeLibrum

coq au vin


----------



## Blue Dino

coeur_brise said:


> @Blue Dino, that's cool. I used to make pizza from scratch so I was just curious. Never made a pretty one though. Even though homemade dough is like, 10 times as tasty. Sample pic:
> Lol (just thought to share)


That looks tasty. The dough looks like it was pretty nice too. Yeah I think prettiness is overrated if it doesn't taste as good as it looks. 😅


----------



## oguzwst

my first brownie


----------



## CarpeLibrum

Made my father's recipe for kaldereta (stew). Wanted to make goat stew, but I couldn't find proper goat in my area. This one is beef.


----------



## shyshisho

Curry red lentils with basmati rice. I'm trying to go vegetarian which is kind of difficult when you don't like to cook. This was a little bland but edible.


----------



## Blue Dino

I didn't make this, it was from a restaurant a few days ago.

Paprika Chicken steak and Butternut Flatbread and Squash & Onions.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Candy Cane tea I made by pouring boiled water over a crushed up candy cane in a tea strainer. I like the colour.


----------



## CarpeLibrum

Made this for Thanksgiving. Bourbon pumpkin pie with pecan streusel topping.


----------



## shyshisho

Still looking for easy, tasty vegetarian recipes. This one turned out pretty good. Black bean and mushroom quesadillas.


----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## WillYouStopDave

@Blue Dino 

Are those taters?


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> @Blue Dino
> 
> Are those taters?


Ramen, eggs, brussel sprouts.


----------



## CarpeLibrum

Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough


----------



## shyshisho

Shrimp curry. I might have to ease into vegetarianism by way of pescetarianism.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Apple and cinnamon cake:


----------



## coeur_brise

Really bad pic but I present to you: the Identified flying pizza made on a pizza stone


----------



## CarpeLibrum

Orange cranberry white chocolate bars


----------



## Blue Dino

Lots and lots of tamales. That I didn't make.


----------



## shyshisho

Chickpeas, spinach and eggs in a tomato and cream sauce. The picture might not be too appetizing but it was actually good.


----------



## CarpeLibrum

shyshisho said:


> Chickpeas, spinach and eggs in a tomato and cream sauce. The picture might not be too appetizing but it was actually good.
> 
> View attachment 148908


Shakshuka?

Looks good!


----------



## CarpeLibrum

Meat Pies


----------



## Yulp

Smoked chuck roast or poor man's brisket


----------



## Blue Dino

Grilled 🐔 Tacos.


----------



## shyshisho

Baked eggplant parmesan. Not quite as good as fried, but easier to make.


----------



## CarpeLibrum

Potato leek soup with pickled shiitake mushrooms and garlic croutons.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Pizza:


Strawberry jam:


----------



## shyshisho

A lazy vegetarian dish but it turned out good: canned chickpeas, curry sauce from a jar, and prepackaged mini-naan.


----------



## Socialmisfits

We're in the 21st century, houses can be printed. So how can I download these meals?


----------



## CarpeLibrum

Matcha Pandan Pandesal, Ube Pandesal


----------



## Blue Dino

🍀🌈


----------



## Blue Dino

Taco Friday (I didn't make it.).


----------



## Blue Dino

Pizza Monday.
Housemate ordered it. She took two slices and said we could share the rest.😋










Edit: @WillYouStopDave ⬆


----------



## Folded Edge

Spinach and Ricotta Cannelloni


----------



## CarpeLibrum

Pastelón


----------



## Folded Edge

CarpeLibrum said:


> Pastelón


That looks awesome


----------



## CarpeLibrum

Spicy Peanut Noodles + Beef Shank


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars

Post your homemade food.

I made French Fries =D


----------

